# MarcMiller's Build Thread



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Page 1. Introduction, tints, fogs, exhaust 
Page 2. small diys, coils 
Page 3. exhaust fix, euro trunk, bumper repaint 
Page 4. show n go 
Page 5. calipers 
Page 6. corner bulbs, starting of headliner 
Page 7. more headliner, sunroof replacement 
Page 8. b6 knob, some pictures 
Page 9. Flat fives, powder coat 
Page 10. wheels are the car, headliner finished 
Page 11. Waterfest, more pictures 
Page 12. tb job, more lowz 
Page 13. more pictures 
Page 14. bitching about my CA hitting 
Page 15. pictures, starting of skid plate 
Page 16. just bought double din 
Page 17. CA dents, more skid plate, pictures, intake 
Page 18. wheel bearing issue, DOTD picture, double din install 
Page 19. 3rd place dubs on the boards 
Page 20. h2o, pictures 
Page 21. more h2o pictures 
Page 22. picture from h2o, cracked/weld wheel, winter mode 
Page 23. photoshop fives, 15mm spacers 
Page 24. spray paint 
Page 25. sub, speakers 
Page 26. gottis, system install 
Page 27. talking about fitting 10s 
Page 28. gottis arrive, s4 seats, new 1.5" radinox lips 
Page 29. more offset talks 
Page 30. tire stretch 
Page 31. S4 seat install 
Page 32. A8 rotors, sh*tty axle, random oil light 
Page 33. random oil light again 
Page 34. 140k miles, lip test fit, state college trip, S4 door panels 
Page 35. sawblades, HPS pads, few snow pictures 
Page 36. blades arive 
Page 37. sh*t talking 
Page 38. brake install, steering rack leak 
Page 39. control arm kit 
Page 40. rain tray cutouts, sawblade test fit, ****ty EMPI axle,steering rack removal 
Page 41. control arm install, ****ty axle install, bentley, rebuilt rack leaking 
Page 42. new rack, adapters 
Page 43. gotti test fit, tires 
Page 44. back on the road, sawblades on w/ pictures, 22 1/4 gtf 
Page 45. sawblade talk, new blade pictures 
Page 46. PSU talk, PSU pics 
Page 47. Sawblade pics from Sean, gold BFI bolts 
Page 48. Show n' Go 12, Sowo talk, axle issues 
Page 49. taken to shop for axle issues, wheel bearing 
Page 50. spindle, upper spring seat, Gotti test fit 
Page 51. Gottis on, gotti leak 
Page 52. Bitching about my quarters, gotti pics 
Page 53. Gotti talk, Sowo incident 
Page 54. Blowout pictures, talking about blowout 
Page 55. SOWO talk, tire/wheel talk 
Page 56. More gotti talk, new bumper 
Page 57. Bumper painted 
Page 58. talking about cult classic 
Page 59. sawblades back on, bumper modifying 
Page 60. Cult Classic pics, Gotti welds 
Page 61. 22 7/8, few gotti pics from sowo, new 215/45 512s 
Page 62. Quarter pulling pics from Zack 
Page 63. snapped stud, Gottis back on, raised up, Water Fest pictures 
Page 64. Gotti rig shot, my quarter pull 
Page 65. Gottis w/ 205/45/17s again...cracked, vagfair pictures, vc gaskets done 
Page 66. Gotti stretch pic, few sawblades pics, new door with Lazer Viking 
Page 67. a lot of H2O pictures, speaker install finally 
Page 68. NE PA B5 Bromance, air ride talk 
Page 69. bought bags, air ride talk, cracked oil pan 
Page 70. Jb Welded oil pan, more bags/gotti talk 




MOST OF THE PICTURES I POSTED IN THE BEGINNING OF THIS THREAD DONT WORK BECAUSE I POSTED THEM FROM TAPATALK. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Since i got my car ive done a few thingss. 









Cupholder fixed. 









15% Tint. 









Yellow fogs. 


Also got my rear wheel bearing fixed..still need to get other side fixed. 
Got a new battery too..cold weather sucks. 

She still needs a good amount of work before shes real clean. 

Sunroof motor is shot, side mirror glass is glazed, and i need 2 new front speakers and also speaker cover on driver side...(if your speaker goes in and out dont hit it thinking it will fix it...cars are fragile..)


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good so far, one small step at a time. You have any plans for visual aspects, lowering, wheels?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> Looks good so far, one small step at a time. You have any plans for visual aspects, lowering, wheels?


 Yeah going to lower it before wheels. Not sure what type of coilovers yet.
I was thinking vmaxs only because theyre pretty cheap.
As far as wheels go i want a clean audi look. Was thinking maybe s4 wheels. I ca probably get a set with tires for a decent price.

I also wanna clear my headlights out..although im not sure how hard it is..buying clear side ones might be easier.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's a DIY in the FAQ not positive but I know I've seen it somewhere. From what I read it's not entirely to hard to clear the head lights you just run the risk of leaving visible holes or something like that. So in my opinion it's worth a shot and if you mess it up you could just buy new ones already cleared. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

amber corners FTW 
and id go with ST coils for affordability. $700 at ami tuning.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I think 700$ is alot haha
I'll decide what im gonna get after i start saving some money up. I wanna fix all my problems first and make my car reliable.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha well then you will kick yourself in the ass for paying $550 for vmaxx when you could pay a little more for way better quality.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> haha well then you will kick yourself in the ass for paying $550 for vmaxx when you could pay a little more for way better quality.


 i'll remember that. i dont know much about ST coilovers..they go low?


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> i'll remember that. i dont know much about ST coilovers..they go low?


 Yep. I'm a little over 23" GTF and I have 4 threads left in front, I'll go lower once I roll my fenders, delete the mud flaps, and maybe pull/trim the fender liner more. Rear is all the way down: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ld-but-it-s-a-start!-(Pelican-Content!)/page3


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vr6pwns_me said:


> Yep. I'm a little over 23" GTF and I have 4 threads left in front, I'll go lower once I roll my fenders, delete the mud flaps, and maybe pull/trim the fender liner more. Rear is all the way down:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ld-but-it-s-a-start!-(Pelican-Content!)/page3


 i love those audi wheels on the 2nd page...what are they again??


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

The OEM ones, not the black ones right? They're the Celebrations, 17x7.5's Nothing too special but I like em too, will sell for the right price so I can get what I want haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just bought my other wheel bearing. Also found out i may need a new belt tensioner.

I still need side mirror glass, blower motor and a sunroof motor.

All those are for. B5.5 a4.
(pm me if you have then)


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

vr6pwns_me said:


> The OEM ones, not the black ones right? They're the Celebrations, 17x7.5's Nothing too special but I like em too, will sell for the right price so I can get what I want haha


I agree, I love the celebrations, so simple and clean. The rockstars really only look good on lifted diesel trucks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree..i just wish they were 18s


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumppp...wheel bearings both fixed. 
Next is tie rods..im buying the heavy duty ones off ecstuning. They have a 4 year warrenty.

Doing all these things now i wont need to fix alot when i go low...hopefully.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

well once u do go low vmaxxs are cheap and they DO have a warranty ladys but if ur on a budget its w.e powerwheelspro.com have a good selection on replica oem wheels good luck


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> well once u do go low vmaxxs are cheap and they DO have a warranty ladys but if ur on a budget its w.e powerwheelspro.com have a good selection on replica oem wheels good luck


 What kinda warrenty do they have?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

1yr lol if they last 20k miles it was worth it u no? and by that time u can buy some h&r's or some other rediculous coil that youve saved 12oo for


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

progress :thumbup: 
vmaxx :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im probably going with ST coilovers..i just wish they had a warrenty. I was always planning on the coils i get to have a lifetime warrenty..or even a few years.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumpp..i want some opinions on the taillights!


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

They look good to me, I did the same thing. I used vinyl.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i got my tint shop to do it for 20$.
I think it looks sickkk


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw you were looking for coilovers before, I know that vogtland coilovers have a lifetime warranty and I think you can get them for around $1000.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> I saw you were looking for coilovers before, I know that vogtland coilovers have a lifetime warranty and I think you can get them for around $1000.


Yeah im actually probably gonna go with ST coilovers. I can get them for 700$ish and they have a 5 year warranty. Plus they ride amazing.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

like the tails theyre like mine but darkre  im thinkin bout gettin the double smoked bars or teh double smoked clears idk tho


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

i just love how b5 asses look :laugh: this is what iw as talking about
http://www.estrictlyforeign.com/AUDI-A4-B5-96-01-RED-CLEAR-RED-TAILLIGHTS-SET-p/jom 80852.htm
http://www.estrictlyforeign.com/AUDI-A4-B5-96-01-LED-RED-SMOKED-RED-TAILLIGHTS-SET-p/jom 82488.htm
i wish the smoked ones wer not 322 dollars tho


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Theyre not bad..i think the stock taillights are real clean. Im never changing them.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

those LED smoked tails don't look too bad actually. Wanna see them lit up though


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

i agree mark i mean if i got some for real cheap id buy em but i like the stockies


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

aha sell coke


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

be a gigallo..thats works for me =)


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

***** and low whats better?:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> ***** and low whats better?:laugh:


*****?
low:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Rebuilding axle?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn your wells are clean ... If there's a good bit of grease in there and not too much dirt and gravel... I'd say just get a new cv boot. If not replace the axle.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

keeganhartman said:


> Damn your wells are clean ... If there's a good bit of grease in there and not too much dirt and gravel... I'd say just get a new cv boot. If not replace the axle.


Yeah thats prob what im gonna do. It only clicks when i make hard turns. It wasnt always this bad but i guess the snow made it worse.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well yesturday a shopping cart flew into my trunk while i was at work. My managers gonna watch the tape from the cameras and if it is they will pay to get it fixed. Im hoping i need more than just a pop out. If so im tryna get a euro trunk.
Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just bought driver side raxle..heavy duty tie rods from ecs tuning. Buying my ST coils this week too!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Just bought driver side raxle..heavy duty tie rods from ecs tuning. Buying my ST coils this week too!


EDIT: Also waiting on a stubby mirror trade for my pass mirror.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Did this yesturday with SeanKirk23.
I need my bumper holes filled..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

(****ty tapatalk wouldn't add the picture)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hows she look?


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

Oh, hello there, just dropped by the MK4 forums to see this awesome whip (My friend found this thread and posted it on my facebook :laugh

Very clean :thumbup: I'm really liking those clear corners  Cheers to you and your car mate, and for all future plans in hopes that they won't be too big of a pain in the @$$ and will work out very well :laugh: :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

orzel541 said:


> Oh, hello there, just dropped by the MK4 forums to see this awesome whip (My friend found this thread and posted it on my facebook :laugh
> 
> Very clean :thumbup: I'm really liking those clear corners  Cheers to you and your car mate, and for all future plans in hopes that they won't be too big of a pain in the @$$ and will work out very well :laugh: :beer:


Thanks alot man i appreciate it. Shes my baby


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Well yesturday a shopping cart flew into my trunk while i was at work. My managers gonna watch the tape from the cameras and if it is they will pay to get it fixed. Im hoping i need more than just a pop out. If so im tryna get a euro trunk.
> Ill keep everyone posted.


I have euro trunk It's green but if you're interested for $100 it can be yours you pay the shipping

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Moshua said:


> I have euro trunk It's green but if you're interested for $100 it can be yours you pay the shipping
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Hows the condition? And where are you located? Im waiting on my FAT check from my work..then euro trunk and shaving is getting done


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Hows the condition? And where are you located? Im waiting on my FAT check from my work..then euro trunk and shaving is getting done


:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> :thumbup:












STUBBBBY!
im excited by how much my car improved in the last few days!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

LED license plate bulbs/dent mod










Another front end. Bumper holes are getting filled and shaving washer caps & repainting front bumper.

Also getting dent on pass door fixed and rear bumper fixed up and repainted.

Plus euro trunk:thumbup:




Stubby in this picture too.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

busy busy bee!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its coming along man :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> busy busy bee!


yeah i still have my axle and tie rods to install with my friend sean..hopefully i keep learning more..




thepirate said:


> Its coming along man :thumbup:


thanks man..keep checking back its getting a good amount of stuff in the next 2 weeks. 




after this stuff i need to save up for a clutch which will probably go before the end of summer with my stick driving:banghead:

i get the urge to pull a horrible downshift and mess around


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

your build thread sucks. , buy a euro trunk asap. get your lowz, and change the name of this thread to marc millers repair/maintence thread. :heart: you bffff.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> your build thread sucks. , buy a euro trunk asap. get your lowz, and change the name of this thread to marc millers repair/maintence thread. :heart: you bffff.


Im workking on it..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully i get these in pretty soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The fronts of these cars are rediculous..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Found out what my clunking and rattling on the driver side was...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lower it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> lower it


 haha my cars pretty low:laugh: 
im on stock 16s.


----------



## vr dublin (Jan 11, 2009)

how hard was the install, did u remove the front pinch bolt alot of ppl tell me not to, and how does it drive and i give u props if ur not running a skid plate or anything i just got my st coils in im when my shops out of the shop im gona install them just looking for a few pointers so i dont mess s**t up


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

So was I on ****ty coils and ****ty roads. What is your gtf? Like 24"?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The install wasnt bad i did it with my friend and it took us like a night and a few hours the next day. I did not remove the pinch bolt and i wouldnt if i were you.


Im a hair over 23 in the front and like 24 in the rear..im not laying frame but im pretty low.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> The install wasnt bad i did it with my friend and it took us like a night and a few hours the next day. I did not remove the pinch bolt and i wouldnt if i were you.
> 
> 
> Im a hair over 23 in the front and like 24 in the rear..im not laying frame but im pretty low.


 I raised my car to the height you are now so I wouldn't be low until my air is installed. So... 

Lower it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> I raised my car to the height you are now so I wouldn't be low until my air is installed. So...
> 
> Lower it.


 
I cant lower it any more..my exhaust drags on EVERYTHING.

How do you guys lower it so much and not have exhaust problems? Im prob gonna have to get new piping done so its higher up...hopefully it works.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

are all ST coils bouncy on b5s?:screwy:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hehehe i hope they are only bouncy when you lower them a lot...coz im definitely not gonna max them


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

mine arent bouncy. did you trim down the bumpstops?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> mine arent bouncy. did you trim down the bumpstops?


 I took the bumpstops and the helper springs out in the front but in the rear i still have the bumpstops in.

I dont want to void the warranty.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

3rd times the charm.

Now i can lower it :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

There ya go. 

With my coils almost all the way down (22 1/4" gtf) the ride was a bit bouncy, but not uncontrollable or too bad. At 23 1/4" it feels stock.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> There ya go.
> 
> With my coils almost all the way down (22 1/4" gtf) the ride was a bit bouncy, but not uncontrollable or too bad. At 23 1/4" it feels stock.


 Yeah i hear ya..its alittle bouncy but i can deal with it. Philly roads are horrible but im gonna lower it more.

Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lower it.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> Lower it.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


 Keren get on my level :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i got my euro trunk today and the top left corner is bent up a little. Im hoping its not a pain to fix. It needs a good paint job anyway so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah i hear ya..its alittle bouncy but i can deal with it. Philly roads are horrible but im gonna lower it more.
> 
> Ill post pics tomorrow.


 Where in philly are you?


----------



## illeurob5 (Feb 7, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Well i got my euro trunk today and the top left corner is bent up a little. Im hoping its not a pain to fix. It needs a good paint job anyway so we'll see how it turns out.


 where did you get the trunk?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Where in philly are you?


 Northeast.



illeurob5 said:


> where did you get the trunk?


 i bought it off someone in the classifieds. 200$ shipped. needs to be wetsanded and painted but its not bad.

just noticed this corner being bent..me and the seller thing greyhound dropped it.
what do yous think? is this fixable? if so easily?:banghead:


----------



## illeurob5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think with some tlc it's fixable no biggie


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

AreYou going to school in philly or born and raised? We should hang out some time, I live pretty close 

ThatTrunk is fixable, you can probably hammer out straight


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

illeurob5 said:


> I think with some tlc it's fixable no biggie


 thanks im sure it'll work out. 



James Himself said:


> AreYou going to school in philly or born and raised? We should hang out some time, I live pretty close
> 
> ThatTrunk is fixable, you can probably hammer out straight


 yeah it should be fine. Greyhound blows 

but i was born and raised in philly man. im a freshmen at community college of philadelphia. Im down to chill. we can get a little photoshoot going. 
Where do you live?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just noticed i never posted a recent pic of my car so here ya go..this is my current height. Springs settled and a little rake.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*euro trunk, sorry dude my apologies*

hey man sorry bout me dropping the ball on the trunk. i was sick with the flu for like 5 days straight then i had to get my car cleaned up and had no brakes for like 3 days. Hope no hard feelings about the euro trunk though. The one you got looks pretty good except for that bend but its a pretty easy fix imo. Hopefully i'll be back in the b5 forums more when i find another a4 i'm always looking i miss my quattro.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Moshua said:


> hey man sorry bout me dropping the ball on the trunk. i was sick with the flu for like 5 days straight then i had to get my car cleaned up and had no brakes for like 3 days. Hope no hard feelings about the euro trunk though. The one you got looks pretty good except for that bend but its a pretty easy fix imo. Hopefully i'll be back in the b5 forums more when i find another a4 i'm always looking i miss my quattro.


 It's cool. I found a good deal.:thumbup: 




Front driver side is making a weird rattle noise when I hit bumps and also sometimes when I shift. Spring out of bushing? Control arm bushing? I know my axle is shot it tics constantly. I don't think this noise could be coming from that. What do you all think? Sounds like something is moving around or maybe even tapping something. Any tests I can do to figure out certain things.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

hammer it if ur gonna sand and resrapy it ne way:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> hammer it if ur gonna sand and resrapy it ne way:thumbup:


 Yeah im gonna. Im actually just gonna tell the shop to do it all. Im just hoping i have enough money after the trunk to get other stuff fixed.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

rubber mallet


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just dropped my car off for some body work. Front bumpers getting repainted and getting holes filled in. Rear bumper is getting fixed up and repainted and my euro trunk is getting repainted and installed.

Should get it back next friday.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got the audi back today!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

trunk and bumpers look good, what exhaust are you running?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> trunk and bumpers look good, what exhaust are you running?


Thanks man i like it. Im running a catback exhaust with a magnaflow 14815 muffler.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I remember seeing somewhere that you were looking for some wheels, I have a set of 17's if you want them, real cheap. they are off of a 2006 a3 3.2.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> I think I remember seeing somewhere that you were looking for some wheels, I have a set of 17's if you want them, real cheap. they are off of a 2006 a3 3.2.


Got pictures?


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

they are the 5 spokes without rubber on my photobucket.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5156935-My-New-01-B5-Quattro


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohh gotcha. Im okay im looking for something a little different.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

no prob, i have snows and the alphards, no use for them currently.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks real clean


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Marc, 

I just got a set of ST's and never owned an Audi before, this was the first time I saw the helper springs. I won't be slammed by any means (24-25" GTF) yet should I think of taking these helper springs out?

What are the helper springs in the front for? Added travel? They make the ride stiffer or softer? (Sorry if these are dumb questions, just never seen anything like this before)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks James, I'm really happy with how it turned out.


And the helpers are there to make the car ride better but with them in they dont go low enough. I would just remove them when you install them so you dont have worry about them in the future. The ride doesnt change much imo. At first i thought with helpers it was less bouncy but after a few days it felt the same.


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, good to know.

Just never seen them before and wondered if they actually served a goodpurpose or not.

Thanks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

20mm spacers in the rear. I have 8mm im going to install in the front soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Were you parked there the whole day? Idk how I missed you/your car..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Were you parked there the whole day? Idk how I missed you/your car..


Yeah i was right next to the group 52 sign for the B5 class.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Dang, all I saw were a **** ton of b5 s4's hah


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Dang, all I saw were a **** ton of b5 s4's hah


i was right next to them all the way to the left towards the merch lol


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

is that grille surround painted black now? or my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> is that grille surround painted black now? or my eyes deceiving me?


Yesssirr:thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Yesssirr:thumbup:


looks much better now huh?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> looks much better now huh?


Yeah i like it. What do you think? My front ends coming together. I hate having amber turn signal bulbs.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

i also finally painted my grill surround black. looks sooo much better, especially in bright sunlight!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> i also finally painted my grill surround black. looks sooo much better, especially in bright sunlight!


I agree. Matches my car


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah i like it. What do you think? My front ends coming together. I hate having amber turn signal bulbs.


there are these 'phillips' turn signal replacement bulbs which have a nice chrome coating that actually lasts! I bought mine when i went to the valeo 1 piece projectors more than 3.5 years ago and they are still perfect! I would not suggest going for the valeos since they cost quite a bit but i hear depot ecodes are much cheaper these days...i reckon you should give those a look


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I bought clear/blueish tinted bulbs from madhatter..ill see how they look.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> there are these 'phillips' turn signal replacement bulbs which have a nice chrome coating that actually lasts! I bought mine when i went to the valeo 1 piece projectors more than 3.5 years ago and they are still perfect! I would not suggest going for the valeos since they cost quite a bit but i hear depot ecodes are much cheaper these days...i reckon you should give those a look


Where did you get those bulbs?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> I bought clear/blueish tinted bulbs from madhatter..ill see how they look.


you could spray your amber bulbs silver. i think mine have been like that for over a year and i haven't had any problems. cleans up the front end a lot and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> you could spray your amber bulbs silver. i think mine have been like that for over a year and i haven't had any problems. cleans up the front end a lot and it's dirt cheap.


Make sure you use high-temp paint if you do that


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i was planning on doing that originally but i just bought new bulbs from geoff. I'll see how they turn out and if anything i'll just paint my amber bulbs.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Make sure you use high-temp paint if you do that


i've had mine sprayed for 13 months with regular silver paint and i've had no problems.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

local shop of mine...they might ship to you...see if you can get in touch...but like i said i bought them more than 3 yrs ago lol

www.pgperformance.com


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i've had mine sprayed for 13 months with regular silver paint and i've had no problems.


Even at night it doesn't melt? I was always told to use high temp. I really don't like having painted bulbs in anymore so I have regular ambers. I'd love to find a set that comes silver


----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldnt mind seeing a head on shot of the front


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This ones horrible..ill get you a good one today..this ones in the rain..day i got my car back from the body shop


----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks dude it looks so good! I think i wanna get exactly as low as you are when i finally get my ST's :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

oh hang on a sec yours are wired to have the parking lights ie: the turn signal bulbs as daytime running lights....i wouldn't advise running the philips ones then.....or if you get ecodes you can wire that daytime running light to be your city light and then your turn signals will be used for when you signal only


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Theyre not on as daytime running lights..you just see the reflection of the bulb around the headlight.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is a little better.









Whats wrong with this picture....


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> This is a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is wrong with that picture. Its when you dont have a CEL that you have a problem. :laugh:


----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

so sick man..


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

shoulda came and said hi today.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> shoulda came and said hi today.


I didnt really leave my car much. Partying and grilling :thumbup:

Where were you?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I didnt really leave my car much. Partying and grilling :thumbup:
> 
> Where were you?


Walked around various times after a bunch of new cars would come in.. but you drove right past Nic (lazer viking) and I on your way to your parking spot.. I was standing behind my red a4 with my kid in his stroller..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Walked around various times after a bunch of new cars would come in.. but you drove right past Nic (lazer viking) and I on your way to your parking spot.. I was standing behind my red a4 with my kid in his stroller..


Damn i didnt even notice. I regret not walking around much.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn i didnt even notice. I regret not walking around much.


watching seankirk pound beers was better than walking around:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> watching seankirk pound beers was better than walking around:thumbup:


nahh i was checking you out the whole day..i was surprised we didnt have you cooking out of your portable kitchen:what:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> nahh i was checking you out the whole day..i was surprised we didnt have you cooking out of your portable kitchen:what:


clearly i saw your eyes wandering the whole day.. and grill in my trunk was pretty close to a portable kitchen. unfortunatly grills are a man thing so i wasnt allowed to go near it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Plleaaaaaaaase run back to the mk4 forums



byeeee:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Plleaaaaaaaase run back to the mk4 forums
> 
> 
> 
> byeeee:wave:


backk on topic.....:banghead:








i want a8 flat fives NOW
To bad i cant find a set close enough...:thumbdown:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://thelawl.com/funny/homemade-porsche-car/


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

neverfolloww said:


> watching seankirk pound beers was better than walking around:thumbup:


Uhhh... Hi.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> http://thelawl.com/funny/homemade-porsche-car/


thats weird because it wasn't me.



SeanKirk23 said:


> Uhhh... Hi.


pus.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bought new turn signal bulbs today. the high heat paint i bought is too thick and the amber doesnt blink through enough.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> http://thelawl.com/funny/homemade-porsche-car/


:laugh:


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

I cant see any of the pics


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xxxfattonyxxx said:


> I cant see any of the pics


Yeah tapatalk is acting up i guess..majority of the pics on here are from my phone.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> bought new turn signal bulbs today. the high heat paint i bought is too thick and the amber doesnt blink through enough.


It's gotta be a very thin coat. It sucks


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> It's gotta be a very thin coat. It sucks


Yeah i tried removing the paint but had no luck..oh well. Just bought new bulbs.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New axle is installed. Tie rods are next. No more clickingg


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I let my friend sean drive my car home so i took a roller.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lower it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> lower it


Let me borrow your wheels and i will


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

H2O house is paid for :thumbup:

Cant wait. House is right on the corner of the strip.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

So, was that a invite? haha

What is the side street out of curiosity?, I always stay on 112th(pretty far away from the boardwalk)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im on 78th and the strip


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

b5 party at millers


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> b5 party at millers


Its actually my friend Robs house. He organized it and all i just put up for it. We have a few people in on it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Euro bracket on..euro plate soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Copied from audizine


















Painted my calipers today and put my 8mm spacers upfront. By the time i finished it was dark so i didn't get any decent pictures.

Ill post one up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

stock calipers? that looks good. caliper paint?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Painted my calipers today and put my 8mm spacers upfront. By the time i finished it was dark so i didn't get any decent pictures.
> 
> Ill post one up tomorrow hopefully.


Nice I'll put one up of mine too that I painted sometime last week if I ever get my car started again lol. How long did you let the paint dry?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> stock calipers? that looks good. caliper paint?


Yeah paint my friend had in his garage. Duplicolor was the name of it i think.




reb55 said:


> Nice I'll put one up of mine too that I painted sometime last week if I ever get my car started again lol. How long did you let the paint dry?


Maybe 15 minutes. The paint dried real quick.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its not caliper or high heat paint?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> its not caliper or high heat paint?


It was caliper paint.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Coming along nicely, Marc.
Can not wait for h2o!!

Need to figure out where im going to stay...and for Waterfest.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Coming along nicely, Marc.
> Can not wait for h2o!!
> 
> Need to figure out where im going to stay...and for Waterfest.


Thanks man. I cant wait til h2o either. I just hope i can save up enough money by then and buy my wheels i want.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What wheels would those be?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> What wheels would those be?


X2

Marc, cars coming along well. I hope I can pop my h2o cherry this year, but it's not looking to promising. Moving to florida at the end of the month, and I'm most likely not going to be able to make the trip


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> What wheels would those be?


Idk why but the audi a8 flat fives look amazing to me. I dont see them THAT much and i feel like they would look really good on my car. Either way im slowly saving up money for my wheels. Tbh alll the money i make goes into my car so im sure i'll add more things before wheels but theyre the next big thing i wanna get.




Frankie b5 said:


> X2
> 
> Marc, cars coming along well. I hope I can pop my h2o cherry this year, but it's not looking to promising. Moving to florida at the end of the month, and I'm most likely not going to be able to make the trip


Thanks its been a good 6 months of me owning it:laugh:
This will be the first h2o for me also and theres NO WAY im missing it. Even if my car doesnt make it or whatever im riding down with one of my friends.

Im really excited for it. Hopefully i get to meet a lot of you guys from here their.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I wanted a set of flat fives as well but after Seeing the other black b5 with them I stayed away


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive been wanting them for a while now. I seen them once and loved them. I like stock wheels that look good. My friend had longbeaches on his gti and i loved them. 

I guess its all up in the air still. When i get money saved ill start looking.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Checked the GTF today









Front








Rears with my cracked fenders and rash


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

***** height


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> ***** height



its okay i like not beating my car horribly. Im still going to lower it more eventually.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

These came in the mail today. Ordered them april 22nd and im just getting them. USPS lost the first package.

Stealth Auto Bulbs


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

have you thought about painting the silver lower grille separators black, like a euro bumper? I think it looks good especially on silver cars


----------



## PhilaB5 (May 16, 2011)

I just bought an A4 and I see that your also a local guy and a total n00b on here but I've had many VWs. I bought mine with ST coils and I plan on getting some A8 wheels like the ones you want. Great minds think alike I guess lol :thumbup:

Your not really that low though and did you think about getting an S4 bumper? I think it'll look a lot better.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

PhilaB5 said:


> I just bought an A4 and I see that your also a local guy and a total n00b on here but I've had many VWs. I bought mine with ST coils and I plan on getting some A8 wheels like the ones you want. Great minds think alike I guess lol :thumbup:
> 
> Your not really that low though and did you think about getting an S4 bumper? I think it'll look a lot better.


how am i a n00b and who asked you if i was low?


----------



## PhilaB5 (May 16, 2011)

I meant to say I'm a n00b on here and no one asked me, I'm just stating a fact lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

PhilaB5 said:


> I meant to say I'm a n00b on here and no one asked me, I'm just stating a fact lol


Ohh okay sorry..well welcome. I get asked a lot if i ever thought about an s4 front bumper. As of now i dont want a low front bumper..i like being able to hit my valence and not worry about it. Maybe eventually though.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Where did you order those bulbs from?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Where did you order those bulbs from?


StealthAuto.com.
Theyre kinda expensive but they have a lifetime garantee.


----------



## PhilaB5 (May 16, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Ohh okay sorry..well welcome. I get asked a lot if i ever thought about an s4 front bumper. As of now i dont want a low front bumper..i like being able to hit my valence and not worry about it. Maybe eventually though.


Eh not too much lower than an A4 bumper. I had a brand new S4 back in 2001. Do you plan on doing anything else other than coils and wheels? Seems pretty stock as of now

I need to get a build thread started soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> have you thought about painting the silver lower grille separators black, like a euro bumper? I think it looks good especially on silver cars




















Idk if i like it or not. Ill leave it until i decide.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> ***** height


Looks like stock height to me too :laugh:


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Hey man, 

Just did some creepin so don't mind me. Glad to see the trunk worked out alright. Ill take from our experience and try to put a little foam on the corners next time. 

Good luck with everything, 
Andrew


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

These are such a pain. All that is out so far. Kinda need to replace the visor clips now.

This won't be done anytime soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Jettakid825 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Just did some creepin so don't mind me. Glad to see the trunk worked out alright. Ill take from our experience and try to put a little foam on the corners next time.
> 
> ...


Yeah turned out good. They fixed the corner pretty good. Thanks for it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Everyone I know broke those clips the first time removing them. Total pain in the sack!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Everyone I know broke those clips the first time removing them. Total pain in the sack!


Yeah i assumed. My friend sean actually broke them i got the one out without breaking it but the other just didnt wanna come off. Im hoping to find other clips when i go to the junkyard to find my sunroof assembly. 

Hopefully i get the rest of the headliner out without breaking it. I feel like my headliner wont be back in for a few weeks.

Wish me luck..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

That's it?!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> That's it?!


Yessir..how many do you have?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

202k


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> 202k


Has ot been reliable for you? What did it have when you bought it?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Oh no...


LOL I just hit that exact same mileage on Monday haha.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

It's been very reliable. It had 153k on it when I bought it. Daily it and drive to PA/NY a couple times a month.

Only lately has it had trouble starting, it will be fine for awhile then randomly takes a few tries to get it to start while pumping the gas. Alex (aledelic) had the same problem and said my EGR valve needs to be cleaned. No biggie.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> It's been very reliable. It had 153k on it when I bought it. Daily it and drive to PA/NY a couple times a month.
> 
> Only lately has it had trouble starting, it will be fine for awhile then randomly takes a few tries to get it to start while pumping the gas. Alex (aledelic) had the same problem and said my EGR valve needs to be cleaned. No biggie.


Damn thats awesome. My cars been reliable so far. Glad to see my car has some life left.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got it all out except the b pillars. Didnt feel like removing the trim and all. Going to look at fabric tomorrow.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Got it all out except the b pillars. Didnt feel like removing the trim and all. Going to look at fabric tomorrow.


Where are you gonna look at fabric at? I need to at the very least redo my a and c pillars. They're pretty ghetto. My headliner's super clean but if I'm redoing the pillars I might as well do the headliner. You should take some pics of the fabric!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm jealous that your c/d pillars came out so clean. good luck.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im going to joanne fabrics. Thats the only place i can think of to buy fabric.

And Nick when i was taking those pillars out i was thinking about how yours broke. I was extra carefull. My B pillars cracked a little on the edges but i think theyll look fine.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ya did a good job.

i thought about you yesterday.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> ya did a good job.
> 
> i thought about you yesterday.



Once i get my new wheels/tires ill lower it just for you. your coils are all the way down arnt they? no helpers/bumps in the front and the rear you have bumpstops right? thats how my car is now i have a good amount of threads left to go down.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice job with the pillars and headliner.. I couldn't get my rear pillars out without cracking them in my sedan either..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got my fabric today..can't really get a good picture because im using my iPhone. I think it'll turn out real good. Its like a crushed velvet fabric.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Pimp


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> Pimp


Think it'll look good?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the pics. you took them with an iPhone, I'm browsing from my iPhone, Its hard to tell lol. But it looks different and I think it'll flow pretty well with your interior color.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i hear ya. The iPhones camera is good but its no canon. It looks good tho. Its not a material people will try to play with when they see it. It matches my dash and the woodtrim too.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah. ST LIFT :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im sorry but why. Im very disappointed.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha don't worry, that was right after I had installed them. I promptly dropped it 6 inches.


----------



## PhilaB5 (May 16, 2011)

Is that fabric faux suede or velvet? I'm not really feeling the color too much but to each his own. :thumbup: But thank god you didn't go with plaid like all the MK4 kids lol, so unoriginal.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

PhilaB5 said:


> Is that fabric faux suede or velvet? I'm not really feeling the color too much but to each his own. :thumbup: But thank god you didn't go with plaid like all the MK4 kids lol, so unoriginal.


Clearly you have no life. Mk4 forums get that boring for ya?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> :wave:


Oh hi dan!


----------



## PhilaB5 (May 16, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Clearly you have no life. Mk4 forums get that boring for ya?


How don't I have a life? And why would I go in the MK4 forum if I don't one? I came on this site to get help and see what other people are doing so idk why you flip out.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

PhilaB5 said:


> How don't I have a life? And why would I go in the MK4 forum if I don't one? I came on this site to get help and see what other people are doing so idk why you flip out.


He does that a lot
we got in a fight so he deleted me on facebook


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

ah yes, people from philly...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> ah yes, people from philly...


Save me please...i wish there was a delete button like facebook :thumbdown:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

PhilaB5 said:


> How don't I have a life? And why would I go in the MK4 forum if I don't one? I came on this site to get help and see what other people are doing so idk why you flip out.


Marc tends to get sensitive everynow and then, you'll learn to be okay with it.

No offense marc eace:

We all love each other :heart:

:laugh:

When do you think the headliner will be all put back in so we can see pics?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Man you philly people...

I'm having a hard time distinguishing what color that suede is? Is it brown to match the wood grain? I'm really excited to see the finished product! How well do you think that's gonna match up with the silver exterior? 

I guess I'm lame cause I planned on doing some type of plaid. Must change plans since the vortex thinks that's lame...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> Marc tends to get sensitive everynow and then, you'll learn to be okay with it.
> 
> No offense marc eace:
> 
> ...



Frank knows his stuff...i get sensitive. 
headliner wont be back in for a while. I have to replace my whole sunroof so I have to find one before the headliner can go back in. 




reb55 said:


> Man you philly people...
> 
> I'm having a hard time distinguishing what color that suede is? Is it brown to match the wood grain? I'm really excited to see the finished product! How well do you think that's gonna match up with the silver exterior?
> 
> I guess I'm lame cause I planned on doing some type of plaid. Must change plans since the vortex thinks that's lame...



Its not suede its crushed velvet. it looks like shiny suede. The pictures i posted throw off the color a lot but its the only way i can get stuff on here. Every picture i post is from my iPhone:banghead:

The velvet will go real good with my interior. i have all brown dash and the wood is real dark. i think it will go really good but i wont know until i get it back in. 


It'll deff be done by waterfest along with me having new wheels. Im saving up slowly so hopefully i keep working like i am and i stack up some cash quickly. ive only saved up 2 paychecks and im already halfway their...wish me luck:beer:


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck!

The way my pay's looking I'm saving up for next year's waterfest  
Hopefully by then I'll have wheels and coilovers. And I'll fix all the crap that's wrong like two broken mirrors and missing gay side moulding garbage crap :banghead:

I think your interior will turn out nice though. You should save up for a camera haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah eventually i might get one. nothing to special. by then my car will actually look good hopefully.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i bought a sunroof assembly and a washer fluid tank today. Should be here in a week or 2. My washer fluid tank has a crack and the light on my dash is annoying.

That and my brake sensor...i need new brakes/rotors..not sure where to buy them at yet.

After i get the sunroof ill start the headliner. Where did you guys buy your spray adhesive? I need something crazy strong and not too expensive.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i usually use the adhesive we have at my work, i think sherwin williams makes it but im not 100% sure, it works well but isnt the best like the 3M 90 or whatever most people use


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i usually use the adhesive we have at my work, i think sherwin williams makes it but im not 100% sure, it works well but isnt the best like the 3M 90 or whatever most people use


my friend just sent me this site. i'll probably just get like 3 cans of this.
http://www.yourautotrim.com/perhittrimad.html


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Who knows a deal on brakes and rotors for a 2000 2.8Q?!

Mine aree bad..vibrate a lot when i slow down.

Looking for pads with sensors..finally get rid of my sensor light.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Me and my friend sean finally installed my new sunroof. Wasnt hard at all just needed someone to hold it while the other person unscrewed everything. 

Spray adhesive should be here this week so my headliner won't take much longer. I need new visor clips and sunroof cover clips. Gotta buy those before it can all go back in.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

might as well do the a8 brake upgrade on the front, all you need are the a8 rotors and tt carriers. im doing my fronts in a couple of weeks and will be doing that, i can let you know how it goes.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah definitely do the a8 upgrade. It's pretty inexpensive and totally worth it. Banging my head for buying new stock rotors and not doing it. Oh well I'll do it next year I guess. I did get OE brembos for all for for under $200 on ebay though. I can't remember exactly what I paid but I wanna say it was like 180ish.

How hard would you say this whole headliner process is? I went to Joanne's like 3 times and they were closed all three times. Maybe I shouldn't go 5 minutes after they close and/or on memorial day. I wanna start my headliner soon!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How much is the a8 brake kit? I need brakes and rotors and i want brake pads with sensors. I wanna save as much as i can. I need brakes for the front and rear.

The headliner removal wasn't that bad. I didn't even start wrapping it in my fabric yet. I ordered my spray adhesive it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

a8 front brakes you just need a8 rotors from a d2 and tt carriers to space the stock caliper out further.

everything new would run you

a8 front rotors:

OEM - 65.98 ea
Aftermarket - 46.55 ea 
ATE slotted - 72.40 ea
Zimmerman cross drilled - 91.25 ea

Brand New OEM carriers are 150 each you need 2

Pads with sensors

Mintex Reds are 45 with sensors 

these prices are at GermanAutoParts.com


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

I just checked out ECS and they are offering an upgrade kit (comes with 2 rotors and carriers) for $249. Granted they are aftermarket but if you are looking to save a little money it might be the way to go.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah thats awesome. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Rears all the way down. 8 threads left upfront. I'll probably drop the front a little more. After it settled it has reverse rake.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That doesn't look very low. Then again you are on 16s. Optical illusion


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That doesn't look very low. Then again you are on 16s. Optical illusion


 yeah i know. i want new wheels so bad. i wish i could get money faster.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Few pictures..will add more from today later.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

need some new seats sonn


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> need some new seats sonn


 Yeah ill prob just rewrap them. If i could replace just the front 2 i would.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I have black seats for sale out of a 96, kinda far though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Still saving up for wheels. Im probably getting benz alphards. I love how they look. 

Heres a picture i took on my iPhone w/ iOS5. It has a picture editing option now and it works pretty good.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see some rimz on dis bitch


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Can't wait to see some rimz on dis bitch


:thumbup:
i hear that james


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New knob and boot.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> New knob and boot.


Can I have your old shifter knob?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Can I have your old shifter knob?


i mean if you want it ill sell you it cheap.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

YES! But only if it's cheap cheap.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fyi im putting my alphards up for sale pretty soon, I have them as a feeler but I got a set of flat fives im waiting to put on. pm me if interested.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

classy knob man :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Where'd you find the knob? Early b6 one correct?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Where'd you find the knob? Early b6 one correct?


Audizine classifieds. 55$ shipped. Correct early b6s had 5 speed..i never knew i could use this knob. It fits perfect.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

so my fenders are rolled but now im worried about rush and the paint cracking. the paint cracked from the roll and my tires rub on my fenders pretty good.

anyone have this same problem? what should i do so my fenders dont crack on the outside. i dont mind if the paint chips on the inside where its actually rolled.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My passenger side fender has cracked paint, I'm just gonna rock it til I can get a new paint job


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ive never had an issue with paint on the outside of any of my fenders after rolling them


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Seal it up with some sort of clear to prevent flaking to continue


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you'll be fine.. audis are galvanized dipped. So unless you sand the coating off, you wont rust.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I was thinking clear nailpolish. I just dont want it to spread and eventually be seen.


Oh and heres another update








Me and my friends mom are starting this. Damn these are a pain in the ass.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Where can i buy sunroof cover guide clips? I need these for my cover. 
Ecs has them for 51$ which is rediculous.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have some clear nail polish on my rear fenders. Whatever works...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get the guides?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I work very slowly..i kinda quit my job so i wont be updating this as much.

I might have new wheels in a few weeks tho..should be picking them up today.


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

MarcMiller said:


> i kinda quit my job


How does one kinda quit a job?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What wheels are you getting?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Insomniac2100 said:


> How does one kinda quit a job?





"Leave of Absence" technically. I have te option to go back.



I found a set of flat fives that ill need to refinish. Im debating which color to powder coat. While theyre getting done ill order tires.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

good luck with the headliner man. I just installed the S4 one, and it's already sagging from trying to install it and age  I would love to get it rewrapped with OEM material.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

buy my wheels!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5334219-FS-FT-CC-interlagos-wheels-w.-spacers-and-rubber


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> buy my wheels!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5334219-FS-FT-CC-interlagos-wheels-w.-spacers-and-rubber











Im set


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Did you just swoop these?!?

Edit: just saw the "I'm set" part.

Now grab some 215/40/R18's and you're set! And maybe some 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> Did you just swoop these?!?
> 
> Edit: just saw the "I'm set" part.
> 
> Now grab some 215/40/R18's and you're set! And maybe some 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers


500$. Getting them powder coated. Not sure what color to get. 
I have 20mm spacers already and like 8 for the front.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My friend sean used a sander to get the little rash they have out. 
Dropped them off at the powder coat place today...should have them back in a week 1/2 to 2 weeks. 

Hopefully i have enough money to buy tires, get my alignment, and get my wheels balanced and mounted.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What color did you decide on?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> What color did you decide on?


Its a greyish color..like a grey-brown










This picture throws the color off because it was taken on my phone. I think its going to look good.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

is that the color on the 5th wheel?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> is that the color on the 5th wheel?


No..thats the color of all 4 wheels.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

paint them already!


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

Interested in seeing the colour when they are done, kind of hard to picture.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i knew it wasnt going to come out but i figured id still post it up. should go good with it. Hopefully done by waterfest.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> No..thats the color of all 4 wheels.


4 are silver, the other is obviously brown. I meant is the brown one the future color


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> 4 are silver, the other is obviously brown. I meant is the brown one the future color


Ohh no no. The brown is primer. 2 of them are the stock color and 2 he primered and spray painted. The 4 of them are getting powder coated a light grey.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

okay i see, cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

MarcMiller said:


> Ohh no no. The brown is primer. 2 of them are the stock color and 2 he primered and spray painted. The 4 of them are getting powder coated a light grey.


Why not powdercoat all 5 of them?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Tattoos said:


> Why not powdercoat all 5 of them?


More money mainly. I had like 1100$ to buy wheels and tires so i bought wheels that needed to be refinished and im working on a budget.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got sick of the tint. I think it looks a lot better.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot better. Ever think of taking the euro plate holder off? Kind of an eye sore


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> A lot better. Ever think of taking the euro plate holder off? Kind of an eye sore


I put it on thinking i was getting a europlate soon..i just keep blowing it off. I'm prob gonna take it off soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Crappy iPhone picture


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I see you have cleaned your rear end


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I see you have cleaned your rear end


Yeah man. Im still debating on the audi symbol..i think its going back on


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Little update.

























The vent thing i have in the cover is the wrong one..i have to find my original.


Finally took my B pillars out of my car. Still trying to figure out how to wrap the c/d pillars. Not sure if i should do it in 2 pieces or one piece.



Wheels are finished..will probably get them this weekend. Tires will be here next week. Still need an alignment. 

Hoping to have everything done put back together and looking good by waterfest...we'll see.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss being this productive with my cars


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I miss being this productive with my cars


Ive been slacking on all this for so long.








I need 2 more of these clips to start putting it back in.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah man. Im still debating on the audi symbol..i think its going back on


I think it looks better with the emblem, but we already talked about that


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I need a new emblem. ECS wants $45 :facepalm:


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tattoos said:


> I think it looks better with the emblem, but we already talked about that


x2, I think it looks better on.

And bryangb, can't you snag one from a junk yard? Or are they all in bad condition?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

reb55 said:


> x2, I think it looks better on.
> 
> And bryangb, can't you snag one from a junk yard? Or are they all in bad condition?


I haven't tried. Not sure it's worth running to 3 different yards in order to find an emblem that isn't all messed up. Doubt they'd go searching in the yard for me on a $5 emblem.

Ordered one off ebay a little while back to have for the future and it came with a pea-sized chunk taken out of each ring. :thumbdown: Luckily the seller was very cool and just refunded my money.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an emblem to put on.

Just picked these up!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome color, I can't wait to see them mounted


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is a better picture.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm liking the color choice, can't wait to see what they look like on the car. :thumbup:


----------



## -Anonymous (May 5, 2011)

Looking forward to some photos. Interesting color choice.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hmmmmm...

not sure how that's gonna look on silver :sly:

but i'll hold my judgement till i see it all together. i do like the color.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone im really excited to see how they look.

I wanted a color that made the wheels stand out. I didnt wanna pay for powder coat just to make the wheels look stock. 
I think it'll look good. The colors really hard to get in pictures..in person it looks good.


Hopefully theyll be done by waterfest. 

I have a lot of work to do before then..headliners still not finished and i need an alignment.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hard to tell the color in the photos. Can't wait to see what they look like on the car. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Rear pillars left. Should be fun.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't really tell what color the wheels are, can't wait to see them mounted :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Can't really tell what color the wheels are, can't wait to see them mounted :thumbup:


Its a hard color for iPhone photos. Hopefully soon I'll get some more pictures with a legit camera.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love how these came out.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice work. are you wrapping the c pillars too?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> nice work. are you wrapping the c pillars too?


Yeah i am. Im doing it in one big piece too. It should be fun.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> nice work. are you wrapping the c pillars too?











**** these things are hard...1 more to go. 

Waterfests looking prettyy good.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

nice work bro how big of a pain was it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> nice work bro how big of a pain was it?


 Im did it with my friend shane and it was hard as hell. I messed up soo many times. The other side im going to do in 2 pieces...in this one i did one main piece.

I hope it all holds up when i go to put it in.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Tires came today. Should be mounted tomorrow. 

Ill post pictures


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

These wheels hate pictures. The first one is my iPhone and the others are a digital camera. I need front spacers still.

























The flash helped in some pictures but sucked in others.


Should be getting good pictures of the wheels/car soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Pretty much love that :thumbup: 

Good yob mang!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks odd on silver...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone going to waterfest hold your judgement until you see them in person.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you short a lug in the front wheel?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Are you short a lug in the front wheel?


 Nah ones just different. One got strippped out so i used a stock lug.

Ill be getting lug covers eventually and also front spacers that are 15mm not crappy 8mm.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

iiiiinteresting color, I'd like to see it in person. What tires you end up going with?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

215/40s nankang ns2s


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Atleast my rears flush.









5 codes...anyone get these?


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Yup I think I have all of them Except the 18014. Can't wait to see ur interior in person this weekend and get pointers on doin mine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Stouph79B5 said:


> Yup I think I have all of them Except the 18014. Can't wait to see ur interior in person this weekend and get pointers on doin mine.


 Telling you ahead of time my driver seats real ****ed up..you going to waterfest on sunday?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

gtf now?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> gtf now?


 Ill get back to you on that.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Yup I'll b there on Sunday only! Got Christmas in July. Would rather b there all weekend but more $ I'll have to spend. My drivers seat is all Fu**ed up to lookin for new ones


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Check my signature. I might have some seats for you


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

this thread isnt locked yet? :heart: 

i love your wheels.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> this thread isnt locked yet? :heart:
> 
> i love your wheels.


 Thank you kereeeeeeen..atleast not everyone is hating on me for them..
Its all good though, i like them. Thats all i care about.




Headliners allll done. FINALLLLY. I dont have any pictures, its 2am and im just finishing. If it wasnt for my 2 friends AND my dad i wouldnt have it in by waterfest. Im VERY happy with how it turned out.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Thank you kereeeeeeen..atleast not everyone is hating on me for them..
> Its all good though, i like them. Thats all i care about.
> 
> 
> ...


 I swear I'm never doing another headliner again. Especially after yours. It was a longggg night. 

But I can say first hand that it came out awesome. :thumbup: 

Tomorrow is going to be another long night of prepping the cars for Waterfest.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> I swear I'm never doing another headliner again. Especially after yours. It was a longggg night.
> 
> But I can say first hand that it came out awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be another long night of prepping the cars for Waterfest.


 you guys couldaa came swimming instead of finishing stupid headliner. who cares about waterfest. no ones going anyway 
but really from what ive seen your headliners sick i cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> you guys couldaa came swimming instead of finishing stupid headliner. who cares about waterfest. no ones going anyway
> but really from what ive seen your headliners sick i cant wait to see it finished!


 Heres a teaser..this is when we first got the main piece up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What color is it again? Brown or purple?


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

neverfolloww said:


> you guys couldaa came swimming instead of finishing stupid headliner. who cares about waterfest. no ones going anyway
> but really from what ive seen your headliners sick i cant wait to see it finished!


 Just because your car isnt going to be ready doesnt mean everyone else should bring their unfinished cars.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres a good picture of my car i found from waterfest. shows the color perfectly. 


:beer:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

was the idea to match the colour of the interior leather? coz it looks like it blends kind of nicely...gj :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice officially meeting you man. New wheels look dope. :thumbup:


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Hey man I seen ur car yesturday at WF. Got some good pics just don't know how to upload them on here. Tryed to wait around to meet u to. We need to do A g2g for all of guys in the area


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Stouph79B5 said:


> Hey man I seen ur car yesturday at WF. Got some good pics just don't know how to upload them on here. Tryed to wait around to meet u to. We need to do A g2g for all of guys in the area


 You have to upload the photos to like photobucket or imageshack so you can host it in here. In the comment box above it theres an icon that says add image...you just put the link in the box that pops up.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Heres a good picture of my car i found from waterfest. shows the color perfectly.
> 
> 
> :beer:


 That picture does a lot more justice than the iphone pics. I wish I could see it in person. Come drive to Pittsburgh some time :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

reb55 said:


> That picture does a lot more justice than the iphone pics. I wish I could see it in person. Come drive to Pittsburgh some time :beer:


 My phones horible with pictures. We should get a little b5 gtg going. Theres not really any shows for me until dubs on the boards and H2O. 

Anyone else down? PA NJ NY area?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> My phones horible with pictures. We should get a little b5 gtg going. Theres not really any shows for me until dubs on the boards and waterfest.
> 
> Anyone else down? PA NJ NY area?


 I'm down if it's more towards the end of the summer. I have virtually no cash to my name at the moment but should have some in a couple months. Maybe gas will be less than $4 by then :sly: 

Where would you have a gtg at? Is harrisburg too far?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe the lancaster boys will have another one this year


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

In not sure where we could have a gtg at but theres no way its in new york..i will not drive my car anywhere around new york lol


Lancaster isnt too far from me. Id be down for that. Ive never been to harrisburg so i dont know how far it is to tell you.

I hear you on money im broke as hell. My car needs so much maintenence work too that even when i get money im still going to be broke.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

found this for you


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks great marc, so proud of you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Nic.

Nick im glad you like them. I really need a new camera for these wheels.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i love how the wheels match the seats:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> i love how the wheels match the seats:thumbup:


thanks James. Even in the shadow they match :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> found this for you


where did you find this at?
i remember seeing this girl take this pic. i remember seeing someone record me leaving but i havent found that video yet. hopefully i find a few other pictures.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Vag Fair is Aug. 15 we should do a little G2G before or after the show. Who alls comin to that?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> where did you find this at?
> i remember seeing this girl take this pic. i remember seeing someone record me leaving but i havent found that video yet. hopefully i find a few other pictures.


it was posted on audizine


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Stouph79B5 said:


> Vag Fair is Aug. 15 we should do a little G2G before or after the show. Who alls comin to that?


vag fair is august 13th homie


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

My bad! Got the dates messed up! G2G before or after?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

id be down for another gtg.....still waiting on your new gtf


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry if its been posted already, but what are your offsets?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> sorry if its been posted already, but what are your offsets?



i need front spacers but et25 in the rear and et37 upfront. ill be et30 upfront with spacers.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> id be down for another gtg.....still waiting on your new gtf


i promise ill post them today.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Had a little shoot today. Ill post more pictures after he edits them.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

that rollin pic is HOT!!:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sweating my balls off with no air.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> id be down for another gtg.....still waiting on your new gtf


Im around 23 1/4 upfront and 23 1/2 in the rear. I want to lower it a little in the rear.

Might of been unlevel ground..ill check again tomorrow.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice pictures, the car looks really good. spacers all around would look great


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> nice pictures, the car looks really good. spacers all around would look great


yeah 15mm upfront and ill be set.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

looks good marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> looks good marc


thanks werk.






so last 2 weeks ive been hearing a real bad squealing only when my airs on. At first it did it slightly but now when i start my car itll squeal a little go away and once the air kicks on it just sounds reallllly bad. i showed my dad the noise and he said its not my accessory belt and its something to do with the ac condenser? the worse the heat it the worse it sounds. today is like 104 and i didnt even have the air on and it was doing it a lot at first.


im not really sure what to search or wtf to do to try to fix it...guess i wont be driving the audi until winter or until bobby does my tb:thumbdown:


these damn cars :banghead:.....i need tb job, clutch, pass side axle is about to die, pass wheel bearing. 

what the hell else is gonna stop working now.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> these damn cars :banghead:.....i need tb job, clutch, pass side axle is about to die, pass wheel bearing.
> 
> what the hell else is gonna stop working now.


These are the reasons I don't have a fancy headliner or coilovers right now  Take it easy on the car and start to do the maintenance stuff a little at a time or as much as you can afford. It will all get fixed in due time. Good luck figuring out the squealing too; no idea what that could be


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

reb55 said:


> These are the reasons I don't have a fancy headliner or coilovers right now  Take it easy on the car and start to do the maintenance stuff a little at a time or as much as you can afford. It will all get fixed in due time. Good luck figuring out the squealing too; no idea what that could be


well my fancy headliner only cost me about 35$ altogether so thats no biggie. my car started going downhll recently.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> these damn cars :banghead:.....i need tb job, clutch, pass side axle is about to die, pass wheel bearing.
> 
> what the hell else is gonna stop working now.


Have you looked at my car? I've replaced everything


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Have you looked at my car? I've replaced everything


my cars beeen pretty reliable so far. im hoping after a clutch and tb job i should be good for expensive crap.

my wheel bearings are common so i cant bitch about that.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> my cars beeen pretty reliable so far. im hoping after a clutch and tb job i should be good for expensive crap.
> 
> my wheel bearings are common so i cant bitch about that.


Which way are you going to do the clutch, pull the engine or pull the trans? Both ways allow you to get to stuff to replace since you're in there.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Which way are you going to do the clutch, pull the engine or pull the trans? Both ways allow you to get to stuff to replace since you're in there.


well im not doing it..poopie on here (aaron) is gonna do it for me. im not doing the clutch for a while im worrying about my tb mainly since im not sure if it was ever done. when i bought my car i was told it was but there was no paper work to show. im at 134k now so im stresssing a lot.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Headliner picture


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

haha I was just playin about the fancy headliner. Wanna make some money and do mine , Just kidding I have no money to pay you. 

I'd probably actually trade you my solid running car for your sick looking car. I love the new wheels man. Hopefully I can get my wheels redone and get the car lowered soon. 

And yeah you'll be surprised at how long you can stretch that clutch out. Just baby it for now and you'll get it. Oh and when you do it or poopie does it, i'd reccomend pulling the trans not the engine: just my method.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

didnt we come to the conclusion the clutch was fine.. it was your throw out bearing that was borked ?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> didnt we come to the conclusion the clutch was fine.. it was your throw out bearing that was borked ?


Yeah but if im doing throwout bearing i might as well do the whole clutch.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres a crappy iPhone picture.









Timing Belt kit came today. Finally getting some maintenance done.


----------



## Korito (Jul 17, 2011)

Your headliner came out sick, did you have to remove your seatbelt completely to get the pillar it runs through out?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Korito said:


> Your headliner came out sick, did you have to remove your seatbelt completely to get the pillar it runs through out?


Yeah along with all the trim that runs next to the seat and also the piece under the B pillar.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bobby knocking out a timing belt job for me.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> well im not doing it..poopie on here (aaron) is gonna do it for me. im not doing the clutch for a while im worrying about my tb mainly since im not sure if it was ever done. when i bought my car i was told it was but there was no paper work to show. im at 134k now so im stresssing a lot.


 ShouldHave bought the kit I have for sale


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> ShouldHave bought the kit I have for sale


Yupp. I seen your fs thread as bobby was doing it. I wish i knew.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

headliners sagging a little. now since its crushed velvet if i use wax paper and an iron will it **** the fabric up? my friend has normal plaid and he did it...it didnt help him but i also have a lot better adhesive. 

PEOPLE KEEP TOUCHING IT!!!! UGH.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

exactly why i regretted ever touching my perfect stock interior.

everything turns to **** and you end up hating it.

ENJOY!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> exactly why i regretted ever touching my perfect stock interior.
> 
> everything turns to **** and you end up hating it.
> 
> ENJOY!




my stock headliner was soooo ****ty. mad stains and just dirty as hell. plus i had a bad sunroof so either way headliners coming out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lowered the fronts today.
My rear stance is so ****ty still and i never have time to get around to doing it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> :thumbup:


do you approve alex? :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes looks really good. I like the s4 grille too


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> yes looks really good. I like the s4 grille too


thanks...not bad for free lol.
still debating on the black grille surround.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ride feels a little bouncy now..hopefully its not too bad or it settles down a little. It was right after i lowered it.


Cant wait for vagfair :thumbup:


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Damn man u sittin on the ground yet!! **** looks hot though. Remind me again what coilovers ur on


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Stouph79B5 said:


> Damn man u sittin on the ground yet!! **** looks hot though. Remind me again what coilovers ur on


KW STs


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Ride feels a little bouncy now..hopefully its not too bad or it settles down a little. It was right after i lowered it.
> 
> 
> Cant wait for vagfair :thumbup:


doesn't really get any better, you just get used to it.

for being slammed, i think the coils ride great.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

are you hitting your dts or anything else?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Uneven ground..this side said 23 other side said 23 1/4..im guessing im around 23 in the rear now. 
Perchs are all the way down..sitting on the brake lines.

****ty iPhone picture.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I hear ya nick its not THAT bad and everytime i look at my car and see how good it looks idc about the bounce.


James what do you mean by dts? I dont really hit much..i hit the subframe mounta sometimes and i hit the sway..ive hit oil pan maybe 3-4 times total. Gotta love having a 2.8


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

drive train stabilizer bar is what i am hitting on everything


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My tint looks soo dark.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:what:What have you hit your pan on?

I'm at 22 7/16 and I just don't see how you can hit the pan unless it's some crazy obstacle in the middle of the road. Then again, I do drive like a p*ssy :screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> :what:What have you hit your pan on?
> 
> I'm at 22 7/16 and I just don't see how you can hit the pan unless it's some crazy obstacle in the middle of the road. Then again, I do drive like a p*ssy :screwy:


theres a road around me that is SO bad. i avoid driving down it but this one time i actually went down it. its one of those roads that when you dodge something the area you go to dodge it also has something to **** ur car up lol..i dodged something and hit my pan on something else.

still not bad tho..i hope everything holds up cuz im gonna be tearing ****tt up now with my car:laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I'm at 22 7/16


everyone has such precise measurements.. my oil pan has a bunch of scratches and dents and the 2.8 pan is lower and more exposed than 1.8t


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The more I see those wheels and the color the more I love them! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> The more I see those wheels and the color the more I love them! :thumbup:


Thanks man..you gotta see them in person.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

They are def a see in person kinda deal.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that last picture looks sick

you'll regret braking being slammed and braking things soon enough :heart:

edit: jk kinda


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a few more today after washing it. Non-****ty iPhone pics.
































Enjoy.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> everyone has such precise measurements.. my oil pan has a bunch of scratches and dents and the 2.8 pan is lower and more exposed than 1.8t


It's good to know for reference. I actually just officially measured yesterday. Up until then I was just guessing where I was


----------



## mtlve (Sep 30, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hate how the wheels look brown in the pics. ohwell.:facepalm:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

cant wait to see this tomorrow


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> cant wait to see this tomorrow


same to you james. i wanna see it with air ride.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

itll be a while for that, and i really hate to wait, struts wont ship till the end of the month, gonna order the managment next week or the following tho then have that setup and 100% so all i have to do is swap the struts and connect the lines, this will be my 3rd bagged car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> itll be a while for that, and i really hate to wait, struts wont ship till the end of the month, gonna order the managment next week or the following tho then have that setup and 100% so all i have to do is swap the struts and connect the lines, this will be my 3rd bagged car


im all for bagged cars. i just wish i could afford it. do you have a skidplate?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> im all for bagged cars. i just wish i could afford it. do you have a skidplate?


yeah bobby and i made one a little while ago, there isnt a mark on it yet, its funny how i am going bags again since my gli i hated it, the cabrio was ehh, so hopefully this setup i like more, i just honestly cant get into my work without dragging into the parking lot everyday, just need this car to be more practical and i dont wanna not be low

nicks setup is a good deal, im going manual valves this time to save money but that will be upgraded in the end


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wen u go air do you wanna get rid of the skidplate? Im looking for one cheap..im brokkkkeee.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm keeping the skidplate, I'll still
Be driving low just parking lower 

I have a big enough sign I can cut in half and you can have that, well it's basically tattoos but you don't use much making them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I'm keeping the skidplate, I'll still
> Be driving low just parking lower
> 
> I have a big enough sign I can cut in half and you can have that, well it's basically tattoos but you don't use much making them


Damn that'd be awesome man. Im stressing a little over being this low and a sign would help a little. Can u text me a pic of it whenever you get a chance? What did you and bobby make a skidplate out of?


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm as low as you now... Just saying


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> I'm as low as you now... Just saying


Doubt it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So will my control arms eventually dent into my sidewall enough so it doesnt sound as bad? 

My control arms hit A LOT.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Doubt it.


22.5


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> 22.5


Gtf doesnt mean anything we have different cars ya n00b.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Gtf doesnt mean anything we have different cars ya woman.


Ftfy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont know why you hit so much.. when i had those wheels at that height i almost never hit when i was on the st's


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^wouldn't your control arms have had almost a half inch more clearance with 215/35 compared to 215/40? if those sizes are correct..
with similar diameter tires, my upper control arms were pretty much resting against the top at 22.5" on my vmaxx and bags.. 

spotted you today


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I spot some fancy creative recs. :beer:

Cars looking good Marc. I wish I could see the color of your wheels in person.

Also, how much of a PITA was it to change your sunroof? Mine is slightly broken and I think it's starting to leak a little. :banghead:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

In theory.. But I also never hit when I was at 21 1/4


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Picture of 21 1/4?
What even affects how high the upper control arms sit? Is it only how much the suspension lowers the car? Like if your struts were 1" shorter but if you would raise the spring 1" to be at the same height, would the upper control arms be in the same place? 
What would shortening the spindles result in...?:sly:
Sorry, getting off topic


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Shortening the strut would alter the travel, depending on height that could make you hit more, cutting the up right would exponentially create negative camber, so would shortening the upper controll arms


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The tire sizes are right alex. I thought i see you walking around but wasnt sure it was you. 

Today suckedd. Rain ruined everything. My CEL went away on the drive up. 
My alignment iss horrible now too. 

Show next weekend should be fun.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

All i know is im not cutting my side walls. No way. Im sure theyre getting dented anyway.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm

yeah marc I was gonna say hey but you were hanging out inside your car with some girlies so I didn't wanna disturb


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> hmm
> 
> yeah marc I was gonna say hey but you were hanging out inside your car with some girlies so I didn't wanna disturb


:wave::laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> hmm
> 
> yeah marc I was gonna say hey but you were hanging out inside your car with some girlies so I didn't wanna disturb


that's called pimpin it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Since im lazy and dont have photoshop he photoshopped this picto get my friends shoes out of it and make the wheels look more accurate.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol why did you use such a smaller resolution than what I sent you?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks juicy marc.

alex sent me a pic of your car and i told him to key it for me

:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> I spot some fancy creative recs. :beer:
> 
> Cars looking good Marc. I wish I could see the color of your wheels in person.
> 
> Also, how much of a PITA was it to change your sunroof? Mine is slightly broken and I think it's starting to leak a little. :banghead:


Yeah my wheels hate pictures. Anyone whos seen my car in person will agree they look better. The sunroofs are easy to change. I already had all my headliner out so all i had to do was unbolt the old sunroof, disconnect the drains and bolt the new one up.

Need a 2nd person to hold the sunroof while you bolt it down.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Alex i didnt even realize it. I saved it on my phone and uploaded from it. Bad quality from my phone.

Nick i hate you


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The car has come a long way it seems. I like how the wheels pretty much look a different color in every picture!! :beer::beer:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the wheel color looks kinda like dirty khakis in person


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i told ya they hate pictures haha

I agree with alex tho they look like tanish.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah im kinda starting to want air ride. I love my car but when im driving it i feel like its getting beaten to death. I wanna be slammed and drive high at the same time.

Plus my dads bitchin at me steady..he wants me to get air ride too. Wish i could afford that sh*t.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah im kinda starting to want air ride. I love my car but when im driving it i feel like its getting beaten to death. I wanna be slammed and drive high at the same time.
> 
> Plus my dads bitchin at me steady..he wants me to get air ride too. Wish i could afford that sh*t.


marc i was just watching your a** bounce the whole way home. we were driving slower than everyone and still bouncing into our roofs. as useful as airide is its way to fun to be static. but the girl cutting us off would have freaked out more if we kept airing up and down while boxing her in:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> marc i was just watching your a** bounce the whole way home. we were driving slower than everyone and still bouncing into our roofs. as useful as airide is its way to fun to be static. but the girl cutting us off would have freaked out more if we kept airing up and down while boxing her in:laugh:


i know..i was just driving home from work and as i was getting off of 95 onto woodhaven my car just smackked and bounced and smacked again. i hate how everytime i hit it sounds like oil pan but really its just me denting my sway bar.:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> The car has come a long way it seems. I like how the wheels pretty much look a different color in every picture!! :beer::beer:
> 
> Keep up the good work!


thanks alot man..it has come a long way. still has a ways to go too!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great!

If your dad hates the lows ask him to pay for the air :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This talk of your STs bouncing up and causing you to smack the ground is making me think I'll just keep my vmaxx. I've never bounced and smacked the ground. **** that


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

marc is just a wuss


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> marc is just a puss


FTFY :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nic u always talk of my coils but you dont have my coils. I have newer ones. You also dont drive in PHILADELPHIA everyday.

Sorry im broke and dont want my car to break down. My coils wernt bouncy before i lowered it. Now my CA are sitting and when i hit a bump it comes off and smacks back up.

Im RAISING IT.(MAYBE) I work for 8$ an hour at 2 jobs and i barely make enough to mod my car as it is. I dont wanna worry about FIXING my car cuz im too low and ****ed it up.


I hate you all. I guess me wanting my car to last is a wuss. Call it whatever you want. 

If no1 believes me ill take a video and post it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

just giving you a hard time man, believe me i've been there thats why my car is as haggard as it is now.

i'll be the first to tell you im an *******, take what i say with a grain of salt

:heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> just giving you a hard time man, believe me i've been there thats why my car is as haggard as it is now.
> 
> i'll be the first to tell you im an *******, take what i say with a grain of salt
> 
> :heart:


Is it worth it lol

I mean if everyone else on here feels theyre beating the sh*t out of their car too maybe it wont get raised. I do bottom out a lot more..maybe if i just get a skidplate it'll help me.

If im not going to break my pan, my CAs, or anything else major then idc. 

FU*K PHILLY ROADS.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

a lot of people here beat the **** out of their cars because of lowering them but I don't see why that makes a difference to you.. just raise it a little and/or get a skid plate and/or cut some holes for the control arms and don't be surprised when you go through other suspension components more quickly because you lowered your car 4+ inches. there's a small rubber cap on the top of an upper control arm on each side that you can remove to get a tiny bit more clearance. it might be more harsh if you smack them after removing that though


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have dents on the inside from that rubber piece :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive got holes and dents in my raintray. i dont care. the main reason i cut my holes was because my control arms were separating my seam sealer. i went for a different approach. as for beating the **** out of your control arms, im finally changing out my original set, theyve been so hammered. i used to work for the wages you do, i only just got a good paying job in the last year and i am now 21, i got this car when i was 17. keep the faith brother, money will get better, the roads will not. if youre comfortable with it, raise your car. slam it for shows.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Show drops :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I mean as long as im not gonna break my pan then im not stressing. I just dot wanna keep hitting them and they go out tomm when i already need 2 front wheel bearings, an oil change, and my clutch is ****ty.

Im going to get mu alignment fixed again at 22.5 and 23 and if it drives good and im happy itll stay.

I just dont wanna run into more sh*t.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Rollin hard is hard :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I was gonna get my alignment fixed but **** it. These alignments go off way to much so idec. It was already aligned like last week


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You had it aligned last week and it's already out of whack again?


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

James Himself said:


> keep the faith brother, money will get better, the roads will not.


I like this:thumbup:

As soon as I lower my car, there is NO way I'll be able to make it into the driveway of my apartment. I'll put a picture of my driveway up in my thread haha, I already scrape at stock height. Street parking sucks in Pittsburgh (I'm sure Philly too).

When are you changing your clutch? I got mine for like 183 shipped with everything I needed (Pilot bearing, alignment tool, clutch, pressure plate....) and it wasn't too bad to put in. I'd reccomend putting a new one in first. It made me hate my car and now I love it again! 

Good luck with the wages too. I go back to school in two weeks and lose all my summer moneyssss


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> You had it aligned last week and it's already out of whack again?


Yup. I also lowered it almost an inch from last week and the rear was lowered. It slowly was off a few days after but now its bad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

reb55 said:


> I like this:thumbup:
> 
> As soon as I lower my car, there is NO way I'll be able to make it into the driveway of my apartment. I'll put a picture of my driveway up in my thread haha, I already scrape at stock height. Street parking sucks in Pittsburgh (I'm sure Philly too).
> 
> ...


Where did you get your clutch from?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yup. I also lowered it almost an inch from last week and the rear was lowered. It slowly was off a few days after but now its bad.


From what I understand, lowering your car that far can throw off the alignment. "They" say you should get the car aligned everytime you lower it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

It used to be worth it, for the longest time I could care less what I was ****ing up and I hit **** all the time, that's just the nature of the beast.. Some may say I've fallen off because I don't roll as hard as I used to, but I just don't enjoy having a stroke every time I drive the car anymore, nor do I feel like replacing control arms and axle boots every weekend. As far as money goes, it is what you make it.. Up until last month I was making 10 bucks an hour working in a grocery store and I managed to accomplish quite alot in my budget


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Where did you get your clutch from?


I got it from some stupid site partsgeek.com 

The customer service is real ****ty and they took like 2 days longer than they said to ship it but the price wasn't bad. 

It's the sachs oem kit and it comes with pilot bearing, throw out bearing, alignment tool, pressure plate, and clutch. Also comes with some packet of lubricant which I did not use. I actually have a pic of it in my build thread.

It's pretty hard to find on the site and it wont let me link it. Send me a pm I'll tell you how to find it haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

so i might be able to get a sign to use as a skid plate. has anyone used a sign? if so how did you mount it? lets see some pictures? 

if you have a custom skidplate at all post it up to give me some ideas.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hold sign up under car so it's covering oil pan

bolt into subframe

????

profit


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> hold sign up under car so it's covering oil pan
> 
> bolt into subframe
> 
> ...


i know that point. pictures work better. ive seen the picture of the evo skidplate but that covers everything.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4534070-home-made-skid-plate










just get underneath your car, it's simple


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Use the one center spot up front with a bolt where the stock belly pan went then use 2 hd metal screws in the back subframe and drill 2 holes...well that's what Bobby made for my car and I have yet to even hit it, it only covers the oil pan but that's what I care about


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine a stop sign and it fits perfectly. I used a couple nuts, washer and bolts i had in the garage. One through the top hole in the sign (already there) to the front center hole for the stock cover. Then the back I drilled a hole in the sign that lined up to the center hole in the hanger for the stock cover. Its pretty solid, i've smacked it good a couple times and its easy to get off for an oil change or w.e.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Now does a sign actually save me from breaking oil pan? It still bends so wont it bend up and hit the pan?

Im probably still going to use a sign id just like to know how good it works. I plan on hitting it a lot lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it'll help with scratches. I still don't see how a 1/16" worth of flimsy metal will save your oil pan if you nail a manhole cover going 30mph.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I think it'll help with scratches. I still don't see how a 1/16" worth of flimsy metal will save your oil pan if you nail a manhole cover going 30mph.


My sign is metal, poly, metal and it's at least 1/8th inch thick.... I've bashed river rock on backroads here with no issues.... Tim drove sub 23 everyday in Balt and Philly bashing **** with a thin Maryland lottery sign without issues...

Also rigidity of the metal really depends how far the biggest flat spot is in surface area.. But the pan not being wide and the distance from the mounting points with the few bends it needs makes it more ridged then you think.

I just built Jim a skid out of a single layer sign... He's not having issues


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I picked up a speed limit sign last night. Its pretty big. Im going to figure out how to mount it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i've broken a pan through my panzer plate, just be careful and know that you're not invincible even with a skid plate


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i've broken a pan through my panzer plate, just be careful and know that you're not invincible even with a skid plate


you must have backup pans for days. i know i can still break the pan. my friend used to rock a skidplate and he still broke 2 pans.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

word! :thumbup:

you should send me a chunk of that sign so i can extend my plate to cover my tranny pan :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Some pictures my friend sean took on his new camera.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear needs to come down or the front up a tad bit. Other wise looks solid :thumbup:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow facebook RUINED those pictures.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah im 22.5 in the front, 23 in the rear. If anything i'll raise the front to around 23.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah im 22.5 in the front, 23 in the rear. If anything i'll raise the front to around 23.


Dont be a bitch. Keep it where its at.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

MORE LOW I DEMAND IT :laugh:...Kidding looks good:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i like the rake, but up slightly in the front would even it out

yeah i havnt hit a single thing with my skid plate yet, some minor scratches but thats from my work and our stone parking lot, ive slowly been leveling spots out


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Rake:beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love rake also


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres the metal i have. 
One is a sign and the other my dad got from work.


































What do you think?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

either would work well, a sign is about the same thickness anyway

i have a perfect solution for everyones pan issues, but dont know how to actually perfect the idea, well more insurance if you actually break the pan but still a perfect idea


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

the 2nd sheet of metal is twice as thick. im going to see how it works and if anything ill just use the sign.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

damn son i don't think my fronts ever looked that low in photo. nice work!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> damn son i don't think my fronts ever looked that low in photo. nice work!


Thanks..almost tucking


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

raked b5's ftw, rear could come down just a touch!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> raked b5's ftw, rear could come down just a touch!


My rears alll the way down


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> My rears alll the way down


i remember that was one of my issues. I'd keep my spare tire in just to go a bit lower lol :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> i remember that was one of my issues. I'd keep my spare tire in just to go a bit lower lol :beer:


Its deff going back in lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep a few cases of beer in the trunk. Instant low :beer:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahahaha fill the car up with people = instant "please get out while i crawl over this speedbump"


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Keep a few cases of beer in the trunk. Instant low :beer:


That and a few spare tires or bags of sand


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> hahahaha fill the car up with people = instant "please get out while i crawl over this speedbump"


Speedbumps are a no no..can barely do it. Most of the time i get stuck lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

your rear is all the way down? are you suuuuuuuuure?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This pic doesnt help much. Theres no more threads. Unless i make my own threads somehow


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> This pic doesnt help much. Theres no more threads. Unless i make my own threads somehow


Depending on how serious you are about lowering the rear, take that perch out completely..


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

has anyone tried a shorter spring in the rear? im at the same height at mark in the back and all the way down, i thought about cutting a coil cuz when compressed theres like 2" that just sits tight against eachother, main reason i wouldnt wanna cut is my set will be for sale/sold soon enough

i might try taking out the perch tho this weekend for fun


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you take the perch out where is your spring gonna sit? On the arm.. Not in a pocket or anything but rather on the arm... I wouldn't pull it.

I wanna put h&r race springs on my st's but can't find any for aale


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah im 22.5 in the front, 23 in the rear. If anything i'll raise the front to around 23.


With the way the wheel arches are on a b5 it looks level with the rear half an inch up from the front..

My front ad rear are the same height now where when you came out last and youcould tell the front looked like it sat higher


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Take the perch out? Where's the spring going to sit? There's nothing on the arm to keep it in place is there?:sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah id never take the perch out. Im happy with my stance as it is right now. Other than me dragging my car on sh*t i love it.

Once i have a skidplate for that little extra protection ill be set. These coils change so much from being at 23gtf to around 22.5. My car feels completly different..almost feels like im sitting on bumpstops again. Unless im sitting on bumpstops in the rear..who knows.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah id never take the perch out. Im happy with my stance as it is right now. Other than me dragging my car on sh*t i love it.
> 
> Once i have a skidplate for that little extra protection ill be set. These coils change so much from being at 23gtf to around 22.5. My car feels completly different..almost feels like im sitting on bumpstops again. Unless im sitting on bumpstops in the rear..who knows.


I put my cut bumps back in up front, just for some extra protection, your control arms are prolly sitting on the wheel well which i think myne are, im gonna do some cutting this weekend and ill let you know where they sit once thats done


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Dubs on the Delaware? Anyone going? Im going kinda last minute and i dont expect it to be as good as other shows but oh well.

Hoping i can still register even though Audi's steady have ****ty classes.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i wanna go but i doubt ill make it


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah sorry I wasn't thinking, I thought these coils had the two adjusters like FK's/Weitecs etc. I've always taken one out to go lower. Not the case with these.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Dubs on the Delaware? Anyone going? Im going kinda last minute and i dont expect it to be as good as other shows but oh well.
> 
> Hoping i can still register even though Audi's steady have ****ty classes.


What was wrong with Vag Fair's? I don't think B5 A4/S4 is all that bad...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i spun my perch down until it physically couldn't move anymore because that plate stopped it from moving.

i think i went a bit past the threads, not sure. can you still turn the perch marc?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> What was wrong with Vag Fair's? I don't think B5 A4/S4 is all that bad...


That show wasnt bad. show n go was all b5/b6 a4/s4 which i thought was dumb. the class for dotd is horrible. 

i wish we had our own b5 a4 class. 




NickBroderick said:


> i spun my perch down until it physically couldn't move anymore because that plate stopped it from moving.
> 
> i think i went a bit past the threads, not sure. can you still turn the perch marc?


i could still turn it slightly but i matched them both up so theyre even. i leave it so the perch screw is facing forward.

I :heart: my ST Coils..the rears perfect for 18s imo.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

spin them all the way down and see what happens


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

some advise.. take the set screw out, before it siezes up, or strips out.. the collar isnt going anywhere anyway and you dont want to fight with the set screw when it ****s itself


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> some advise.. take the set screw out, before it siezes up, or strips out.. the collar isnt going anywhere anyway and you dont want to fight with the set screw when it ****s itself


the last time i raised my car in the rear it was nearly impossible to move the perch, i then realized i didn't fully loosen the screw enough so everytime i spun the perch i wedged it in there more and more. needless to say that screw is no longer of use anymore.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> spin them all the way down and see what happens


maybe i will soon. as of now im fine with my stance.



Lazer Viking said:


> some advise.. take the set screw out, before it siezes up, or strips out.. the collar isnt going anywhere anyway and you dont want to fight with the set screw when it ****s itself


oh i know. on the fronts i took the coil out to do something...(helper spring i think) and sean unscrewed it so much the spring came out. so now...all mine are unscrewed loose and havent changed. those things are a pain in the ass.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Whos got one laying around for me? How easy are these to replace?


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

I pulled my bad one off and found a new one at a junkyard and used windshield sealant and a caulking gun. About $25 repair and the thing is never coming off, the downside is if you have to replace it after that it takes an act of god to scrape off the molding and sealant.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

jmullen324 said:


> I pulled my bad one off and found a new one at a junkyard and used windshield sealant and a caulking gun. About $25 repair and the thing is never coming off, the downside is if you have to replace it after that it takes an act of god to scrape off the molding and sealant.


...they have clips that hold them on, why didnt you just use them ?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Whos got one laying around for me? How easy are these to replace?


ecs tuning has them for $44. Super easy to replace as long as you didn't stupidly caulk them on.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

GAP is cheaper on them..


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> ...they have clips that hold them on, why didnt you just use them ?


The inside of the molding and the clips rusted out, forgot to mention that.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> GAP is cheaper on them..


Genuineaudiparts.com?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im sure bobby means german auto parts, great place with super fast shipping


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

consider yourself lucky


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Whos got one laying around for me? How easy are these to replace?


WTF? Happened?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im not really looking for a whole set i only need driver side.

When i bought my car it was like this. Not sure how it happened but id like to fix it if i can do it cheap.

Damn im broke


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You can buy em individual from both German Auto Parts and ECS... ECS are just jewish mother ****ers who will charge you 44 bucks for the part and probably 44 bucks to ship it. 

I think they were like 39 or 40 from GAP but like 8 to ship it down here to us and its here the next day 99% of the time if you order before 4pm. 

Just feel lucky.. I had to buy all 4 doors, the front pieces and the 2 rear pieces.. I have right at 420 bucks in my lower pieces :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

GAP is awesome for their shipping, quality parts, and great customer service:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree. Im in no hurry to buy it. My axle is about to go on me thats my next thing i gotta buy. 

Wheel bearings are on their way.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5379317-FEELER-WTT-Audi-A8-Flat-Fives



opcorn:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I agree. Im in no hurry to buy it. My axle is about to go on me thats my next thing i gotta buy.
> 
> Wheel bearings are on their way.


I have my new axle in my trunk and wheel bearing on my dresser....at some point I HAVE to fix these as well. 

Getting rid of the wheels already!?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I have my new axle in my trunk and wheel bearing on my dresser....at some point I HAVE to fix these as well.
> 
> Getting rid of the wheels already!?




its a never ending list of sh*t....and im just seeing whats out there...if something i like pops up ill get rid of them but if not ill keep them. im not in a rush.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

well my dad randomly bought me a new double din radio for my birthday that is in december :laugh:

heres the link to it.


http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_32843_Pioneer-AVH-P3300BT.html

ill be selling my factory double din and also my 6 cd changer if anyone is interested.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Cant beat a present like that


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Cant beat a present like that


A little early but w/e im down. Sub & Amp ill get for christmas i think. Hopefully i get 2 front speakers by then...both my front bose are blown out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Today me and my dad checked out everything involved in making my custom skid plate. I have a piece of 1/4" aluminum that we're using. My dad found some 1/4-20 bolts, square head with square-nut and lock washers. 

Driving home from Dubs on the Delaware i noticed my oil level sensor wire dragging. We were driving home in the poring rain so that wasnt good.
Heres the wire im talking about..taped it back up and zip tied it higher.
















Surprisingly my oil pan doesn't have any scratches at all









Heres what we're doing. We measured it all and everything looks good.








We're gonna use 3 screw in the front that the belly pan was held on by, and 2 bolts in the back. We're using this hole right here..not the bigger on in the subframe. Is this what the diesel geek one uses to mount?








Few scratches/dents...nothing to bad.








Also noticed the cat hanger on my pass side is snapped off completely..i dont hear any rattles so im not stressing over it.


What do yous think so far? Any feedback/suggestions are appreciated.

:thumbup:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

:thumbup: Props for fabbing your own plate. How much was the aluminum?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

jmullen324 said:


> :thumbup: Props for fabbing your own plate. How much was the aluminum?


 thanks. My dad actually got the aluminum for free from someone he works with. 
This whole skid plate is being made at no cast to me at all:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

your gonna have to put a bend in that to clear the sway bar, and you can deffinatly feel added vibration with a solid plate bolted from the sub frame to the core support.. just fyi


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> your gonna have to put a bend in that to clear the sway bar, and you can deffinatly feel added vibration with a solid plate bolted from the sub frame to the core support.. just fyi


 Is the vibration bad? This bends a little so it wont be a problem.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Is the vibration bad? This bends a little so it wont be a problem.


 at first it was annoying when i put myne in, but i dont notice it anymore


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> at first it was annoying when i put myne in, but i dont notice it anymore


 okay..im not worried about it. Is your skidplate mounted to the small holes of the subframe?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i know we used one of the belly pan holes in the front, but in the back we drilled 2 holes i think and used some screws, myne will rattle tho while pulling out so im gonna put some rubber gasket material in between the mount and plate to try and stop that


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i know we used one of the belly pan holes in the front, but in the back we drilled 2 holes i think and used some screws, myne will rattle tho while pulling out so im gonna put some rubber gasket material in between the mount and plate to try and stop that


 it might be showing you the motors moving i.e. snub going bad or mounts going bad. 

neither of my plates rattle at all and they were both mounted the same way I did yours.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> We're gonna use 3 screw in the front that the belly pan was held on by, and 2 bolts in the back. We're using this hole right here..not the bigger on in the subframe. Is this what the diesel geek one uses to mount?


 you can see the hole im using in this pic..the one to the right of the main hole, looks like its on a little bracket. i hope it doesnt rattle. i kept thinking that since im doing this im going to hit the skidplate more so the skidplate will bend up and hit my oil pan more...what do yous think? 

where did yous drill 2 holes?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> it might be showing you the motors moving i.e. snub going bad or mounts going bad.
> 
> neither of my plates rattle at all and they were both mounted the same way I did yours.


 hmm i wouldnt doubt those are going bad, its kinda hit or miss tho, hasnt done it recently, i was gonna add the rubber just incase


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> hmm i wouldnt doubt those are going bad, its kinda hit or miss tho, hasnt done it recently, i was gonna add the rubber just incase


 James you should see my snub mount...lol

Bobby zip tied it together lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im a picture whore.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i wouldnt use those little tabs.. they are gonna bend/break off pretty easy 

i have 2 -1/4" self tappers right into the middle of the subframe, aside from grinding the heads off of them, never had an issue


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> James you should see my snub mount...lol
> 
> Bobby zip tied it together lol


 When I was finding all of blackies parts for when I sold it, I found a snub mount I coulda gave ya lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.139388,-76.293499


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> When I was finding all of blackies parts for when I sold it, I found a snub mount I coulda gave ya lol
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.139388,-76.293499


 Still have it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What control arm marks?!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Eh.. No biggie!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Eh.. No biggie!


 Yeah i dont even care. Ill care a lot more when my control arms go on me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got this on. Guy on audizine gave me it for free. Real cool guy.

Looking to make a heatshield soon. Any ideas? Bend my sign?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll make you one


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> I'll make you one


 Seriously?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Seriously?


 Yea I made myself one. Plus my dad has a sheet metal bender I can use


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Took a few quick pictures of Marc's car today. Kind of a spur of the moment thing. Car was dirty. Boring location. But they came out half decent.
































































:heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If I can say one thing it would be this: Spacers.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Pics look good mang! I can't wait till mine is worthy of a shoot!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> If I can say one thing it would be this: Spacers.


i need 15mm spacers upfront..i just dk how im gonna roll this low with them spaced out. i already rub mad. fenders are fully rolled too.



Stouph79B5 said:


> Pics look good mang! I can't wait till mine is worthy of a shoot!:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man!


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

pics look good, i think that location is pretty sick since that back wall almost matches the fat fives :thumbup:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

drumonay said:


> pics look good, i think that location is pretty sick since that back wall almost matches the fat fives :thumbup:


X2


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> i need 15mm spacers upfront..i just dk how im gonna roll this low with them spaced out. i already rub mad. fenders are fully rolled too.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man!


I'm at 22 3/8" in the front. Rarely rub unless I hit a bump with the wheel turned obviously. Tires are key in that. I switched to 215/35 for more low and clearance issues with the fenders. I'm at 8.5" et14 in the front right now. Getting new Spacers machined to put me around et8 soon probably. We'll see how that goes haha

I'd rather have better fitment than be super low though.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

damn dude I don't know how you drive around that crushed in the front. raise that bitch up a few threads and get some spacers! :beer:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I'd rather have better fitment than be super low though.


I agree, I think your car would look a lot better raised a little and sitting more flush. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't raise it too far though! Low :heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont plan on raising at all really lol..maybe a few threads. I just really like rake.
Im running 215/40s and ill rub a lot but deff plan on spacing the front out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Euromedian's picture of my car from Dubs on the Delaware.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

damn that picture looks good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> damn that picture looks good.


Thanks Adam!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

crisp


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

very nice....although i dont think raising it a little so u can space them out more would be such a bad thing


----------



## Kicks299 (Jul 19, 2011)

Loving the rims. they even match the interior!

Nice and glossy in that pic. What is that rim called again? Flat 5?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah they are the A8 Flat Fives. Im going to probably raise the front maybe 3-4 threads to make it even all around and space the front out.

Wont be spaced out for h2o..ill be rolling up there at this height. Ill be hitting mad **** but its whatever lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I actually like it like that


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I actually like it like that


Same but i wont be able to turn with it spaced out. We'll see.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Same but i wont be able to turn with it spaced out. We'll see.


Turning is over-rated :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

We still gotta try my 15's up front to see if you can turn.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

****ty ass radio...i got a double din radio and i cant get it to work right. First time installing it i couldnt get sound. Found out they sent me the wrong wire harness so they sent me another. Now this new harness is doing the same thing. Works fine just no sound. 

I dont get it. Ill get more into detail with pics tomm maybe..me and my dad are getting pissed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So heres all the harness' i have.
First off, this is what the back of my radio looks like.








This is the first harness they sent me..hooked it up and didnt get sound.








I called the company and told them i have the premium sound with the bose speakers and they sent me this.








This one has less pins..this harness came with this also.








This is the other end.









Both times me and my dad wired them up we didnt get sound. Some of it confused us..theres a yellow wire that is labled mute which we weren't sure of.

If anyone has any tips or ideas shoot em at me!

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Our cars are very confusing to wire up, I still don't have any rear speakers but myne sounds good since I added the sub, my harness was from crutchfield however but once I plugged everything in it worked, I tried using the instructions that were provided but they didn't help with the wiring at all


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i ended up ripping the aftermarket harness out of my car that the po put in and wired it from scratch, because nothing worked right.. and i dont even have bose


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Our cars are very confusing to wire up, I still don't have any rear speakers but myne sounds good since I added the sub, my harness was from crutchfield however but once I plugged everything in it worked, I tried using the instructions that were provided but they didn't help with the wiring at all


i read a lot of shyt about only the rear speakers not working. mine arnt working at all:what:



Lazer Viking said:


> i ended up ripping the aftermarket harness out of my car that the po put in and wired it from scratch, because nothing worked right.. and i dont even have bose


im on my way down with a 6 pack...be there in 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah its due to the rear amp or whatever it is, i can get myne to work but if you were there when i hooked it up you would laugh, you need to have the fader set to the rear for them to make any sound, my sub makes up for it very well so im happy right now, maybe someday ill add new speakers and an amp for them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So lastnight i dropped my car off at my friends shop to get my front wheel bearings done and he just called me saying he cant get it on the lift.

Heres his facebook lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

tell him to get boards..

i have an invoice from the nissan dealer i took my car to get aligned at.. the only thing the invoice says under services is : "car too low for alignment rack, no work was performed"


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

That is why someone invented 2x4's... :screwy:
I cannot get on a single hoist, and can barely fit a standard jack under my car.. Only the low profile race jacks work.. so I always have the 2x4's for support.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im at the point where i dont wanna drive my car cuz my bearing is louder then my radio. Doesnt help that this weekend im going to dubs on the boards in wildwood and then h2o is 2 weeks away.

Hes going on vacation soon too so ill be screwed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well to make my day even better..my friend called me saying i have the wrong wheel bearings. They sent me 2 rears. He already took both sides out so now ill be paying about 190$ per wheel bearing from a dealership.

Im extremely broke as it is, axle is clunking its ass off, and now im in more debt.

Today is one of those days i HATE my ****ing car..

Not to mention my radio pissing me off.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Dealer charges $190 a bearing??

Ever think of just getting one from Advance or Autozone? They usually have them in stock for around $50


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Dealer charges $190 a bearing??
> 
> Ever think of just getting one from Advance or Autozone? They usually have them in stock for around $50


Well im at work until 6. He doesnt have a press he goes to another shop that closes at 4. Not to mention my cars on his lift this whole time ruining his day. Hes going on vacation this weekend so hes slammed with cars to work on..im just adding to it.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

did you bypass the stock amplifier?


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

ThatA4T said:


> did you bypass the stock amplifier?


No. We didnt. How do you bypass it?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

im not sure i had an aftermarket headunit in mine when i got it but i know you will not get sound unless you bypass it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ThatA4T said:


> im not sure i had an aftermarket headunit in mine when i got it but i know you will not get sound unless you bypass it


damnit..now i need to figure it out.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

There was a DIY on audidiybut its no longer found I just looked


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally got my car back. Raised up 3 threads so its prob around 22 3/4 upfront now. 









Finally got it all working. Really like it. Gotta figure out a way to get the dvds to play with the car moving...my interior is filthy.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

For my old alpine unit I bought something on eBay that made it work anytime


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> For my old alpine unit I bought something on eBay that made it work anytime


Yea my dad has an idea about making a switch. Originally i was just going to ground it but the slick little basterds they are you need a positive ground and it has to go on and off occationally..meaning when i just ground it itll only work the first time and after that it'll say the same thing.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yea my dad has an idea about making a switch. Originally i was just going to ground it but the slick little basterds they are you need a positive ground and it has to go on and off occationally..meaning when i just ground it itll only work the first time and after that it'll say the same thing.


the one i got was cheap on ebay


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> the one i got was cheap on ebay


Do you remember what its called or looks like?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i googled what to get i think, just search for whatever brand you have and then you should find something on it, i also put that on a switch however just incase of getting pulled over with it on or something


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Euromedian's picture of my car from Dubs on the Delaware.


like this :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New ride height. Seems even to me although my friend thinks my rears lower.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

looks even to me :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks good to me. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. Feels good to have my car back. My alignment seems to of got a little worse. Nothing im not used to. It drives soo much better now..never thought 3 threads would do so much but i barely hit now and only rub on hard turns. Spacers in the near future:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks guys. Feels good to have my car back. My alignment seems to of got a little worse. Nothing im not used to. It drives soo much better now..never thought 3 threads would do so much but i barely hit now and only rub on hard turns. Spacers in the near future:thumbup:


So wait, you lowered the rear and it stopped rubbing?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So wait, you lowered the rear and it stopped rubbing?


No, he said he raised the front a little bit. Him and his friend were discussing whether or not the rear looked lower compared to the front now


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks guys. Feels good to have my car back. My alignment seems to of got a little worse. Nothing im not used to. It drives soo much better now..never thought 3 threads would do so much but i barely hit now and only rub on hard turns. Spacers in the near future:thumbup:


my 15mm's with bolts are for sale


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> No, he said he raised the front a little bit. Him and his friend were discussing whether or not the rear looked lower compared to the front now


Oops. Reading > me :facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> my 15mm's with bolts are for sale


How much?!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> How much?!


they're almost brand new, i've ran 'em for almost 2 weeks, less than 100 miles. they're the ECS ones that were $115 shipped to my door with tax. make me an offer.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Went to dubs on the boards today. 
























got 3rd place. B5/B6/B7 Audi class


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll never go to that show.. because i hate wildwood THAT much


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> i'll never go to that show.. because i hate wildwood THAT much


Im friends with marc who runs it. That show made me wanna buy my audi.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

how'd you go about cleaning your engine?


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> how'd you go about cleaning your engine?


a good friend with ocd. hahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> how'd you go about cleaning your engine?


pretty much just armor all interior cleaner and a microfiber...last minute cleaning with what i had on me..my friend did most of it.



neverfolloww said:


> a good friend with ocd. hahaha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Plans for next year?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Plans for next year?


Nothing really planned. Finish my interior new seats. Sub/amp. Maybe new speakers. S4 front bumper and side skirts.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So before h2o im gonna raise the rear a thread and lower the front a thread. While the fronts on jack stands im gonna try to snap my timing belt cover on..tried it and the bottom clips dont wanna snap on.

Other than that i just have to make sure i watch my axle because its already making noises and if it starts to tick im gonna grease it to get by. Its been ripped for a while now maybe month, hasnt started actually ticking yet so i think ill be good.

Cars got a fresh oil change, a cel light lol and its ready to go!

Whos ready?! Im leaving in 4 days and im so excited.

Looking forward to meeting you guys:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm starting to get really excited. I'll be heeding down next Friday


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I'm starting to get really excited. I'll be heeding down next Friday


I feel like im gonna be the first people down there lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

^ probably.

i just have to refinish my wheels, get a couple tires mounted, spin down the coils and get the wheels on. done.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive got so much to do. ive got 9 days til the launch


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have no problem being down there early lol.

Looking forward to seeing some b5s!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I have no problem being down there early lol.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some b5s!


You get to sit through all the Harleys riding around 

Haha. I think it's bike week down there


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

bryangb said:


> You get to sit through all the Harleys riding around
> 
> Haha. I think it's bike week down there


Haha f*** the bikes. We'll be taking over OCMD!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> Haha f*** the bikes. We'll be taking over OCMD!!


Post my pics bitch!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

3rd place. Nice :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks. Not bad for placing against b6/b7 a4/s4s.

Ill take it :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

so intake bracket is on...not laying on my motor anymore:thumbup:
lowered the front only 2 threads from where it was at...before i raised it, it was 3 threads lower so before i was technically 1 thread lower...the threads on STs are no joke lol.

my friend touched up my bumper vents, fog plastic, and my valance a little. 
cars looking better and better each day.:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

if anyone has any 8mm lugs laying around let me know! I need 2


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

8mm what ?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> 8mm what ?


Lugs? Bolts? Circle things

Not positive if its 8mm. The spacers came with my car but only had 4 lugs that were a little extended. 1 on each side is a stock lug.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Stock lugs are 28mm I believe. Add 10mm


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I meant they come with 8mm spacers.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You'd need 35mm lugs then


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

bryangb said:


> You'd need 35mm lugs then


yep, ECS sells them individually if you call them. Mega cheap too.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I meant they come with 8mm spacers.


if you aren't happy with 8's, I still have 15's


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got 11mm's for sale :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I want 15s but im broke. Im not getting them yet


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello ocean city.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Photos would look better with VW/Audis lining the roads


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That place looks boring


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Boring my ass!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that's gonna be a fun week, how many people in the house?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Party hard


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

5


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

We're set


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I need a ****ing beer


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I wanna go


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oh yeah...free wifi on the macbook too..gonna be drunk on vortex everynight:beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ugh ****ing jelous...wont be there till LATE friday night


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

im doing it right lol...booked this **** back in like april. sooo ****ing excited.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That's gonna be a nice vacation. I'll be there Friday late afternoon :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be there friday afternoon also. But I'll probably head straight to assateague, take my dog to the beach 

AnyoneGoing to the static vs air g2g friday night?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be there friday afternoon as well, where's the air vs static gtg?

My plan was to be down the whole week but that backfired like it always does


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Convention center I think


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If anyone gets dowm early let me know.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so jealous your down already, but glad my tire issue didnt happen down there


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> AnyoneGoing to the static vs air g2g friday night?


What's the deal on this?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> What's the deal on this?


idk anything either..when i find out i know im going.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

730. Convention center. Friday. 

InThe h2o forum there's a list of all the g2gs with times, locations and links to the g2g threads


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I found it. I'm going to try to go to the static/air g2g. I'm hoping I get to OC before 7:30. 

Low and slow :beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> so jealous your down already, but glad my tire issue didnt happen down there


leave with me to nic's and head out from there.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what time are you guys leaving? my plan right now is to leave around 8:30


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> what time are you guys leaving? my plan right now is to leave around 8:30


Leaving my house around 7, leaving nics around 8-830


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i might be able to make that, depends when we can drop off noah basically


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

throw my coils in the trunk plz


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> throw my coils in the trunk plz


ah almost forgot about them


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lmk of you can make it or close to it.. I only live about 10 mins from the shop


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pic from dotb.
Wheels look weird


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Pic from dotb.
> Wheels look weird


Lol this has to be the worst picture of your wheels I've seen yet. :banghead:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

hood closed > open


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> hood closed > open


Are you in OCMD already? Thought I spotted your car passing by. I was driving behind Marc.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

no not me


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> hood closed > open


qft...who shows off a stock engine anyway :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ill agree better with the hood closed...

but there is actually stuff under my hood :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If there's not much under the hood to show I'd say f*ck the subtracted "points" and leave it closed. Hood open just ruins the photo of the car to me.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

with myne open you see some sweet holes and control arms lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> with myne open you see some sweet holes and control arms lol


I'd probably want to show that off for the "I don't givea f*ck" points.eace:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I'd probably want to show that off for the "I don't givea f*ck" points.eace:


hmm good point lol....the rain tray cover does hide like 90% of it tho


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

kinda pissed i didnt take any pictures at h2o. the show sucked...prob wont even register next year.


bring the winter..im sick of driving my car low, sick of my wheels too. 
maybe its just h2o, who knows..



**** it.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> kinda pissed i didnt take any pictures at h2o. the show sucked...prob wont even register next year.
> 
> 
> bring the winter..im sick of driving my car low, sick of my wheels too.
> ...


exactly why i don't go to car shows, makes me hate everything lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> exactly why i don't go to car shows, makes me hate everything lol.


i just thought h2o was going to be crazy. it wasnt anything like i thought it was. cops pulled me over 3 times..rain ruined the whole week. 

im just looking forward to not caring about my car all winter. raising it up, stock wheels, im excited.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Damn, were they targeting cars from the show or something?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

h20 can be crazy, cops will always be a pita for dumb things but i just take it easy driving and my gf kept reminding me for my seatbelt which i got nailed for last year

glad i skipped the show like usual lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i got pulled over for seatbelt twice and also for stopping in the bus lane..i was making a right and my friend infront of me took forever to turn because she was letting someone out of her car.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

next year I plan to just hang out on a balcony drunk the whole time so i dont have to worry about anything


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> next year I plan to just hang out on a balcony drunk the whole time so i dont have to worry about anything


Yeah thats what im going to do. Hope the weather holds out.













What happened to this car/guy?!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that pic is from 2 years ago i think, loved that color combo tho


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> that pic is from 2 years ago i think, loved that color combo tho


Yeah it was tims car. Idk what happened to him though



Edit: nvm..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

nic creepin in the background.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

too bad you guys cant do a shoot together

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22150


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that's not nic in the background.

tim went to school, then got a real job and doesnt have time for the car anymore.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bobby i didnt mean nic i meant nic's car...and i found his build thread from forever ago and seen you post hes away getting his merc tech certification.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> too bad you guys cant do a shoot together
> 
> http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22150


Damn idk if i like my color or his color more.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Your wheel color definitely looks better, my wheels are just spray painted aviator grey.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Your wheel color definitely looks better, my wheels are just spray painted aviator grey.


I stilll like them. Whats your gtf?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Just under 23"


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Just under 23"


Not bad..215/40?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

205/40 Nitto Neo Gens actually


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

another picture from h2o.




ill prob have new wheels by next year:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> another picture from h2o.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that "slam piece" from stanceworks in front of you?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk the volvo? Idk if hes on stanceworks but im pretty sure its my friend nicks car.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How can i tell if my control arms are blown? I know tie rods you can see if theres any play in the wheels when its on a lift.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Are they squeaking or knocking like crazy? Probably need to be changed if they are.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

needs spacers so bad, then itll look perfect


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> needs spacers so bad, then itll look perfect


 Thanks james. I know man i hate my cars stance right now. I have to rethread my hub before i can get spacers. Prob not until next year.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i was gonna say if you had adjustable arms it would be nice as well since everything would prolly ride better, but they arnt cheap at all


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its about that time. Ran into a few problems and im trying to sell the wheels so im done for the rest of the fall/winter.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

How much?


----------



## timor.d. (Mar 31, 2007)

one of nicest siver b5 ive seen!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> How much?


 Sitting right above the tire. I'll get back to you on a gtf. 



timor.d. said:


> one of nicest siver b5 ive seen!!


 Thanks a lot. I personally think geoff and wes have the nicest silver b5s.
I still have a long ways to go.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think james here meant, how much for the wheels


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Trueeee.

Im looking to sell them around 1200$ for wheels and tires. I'd sell just the rims though


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Now thats a weld. My friend is crazy good at welding.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is my car currently. Drives perfect at this height.
Havent been up to anything. Saving up to get brakes. Other then that im just saving up.

We'll see what winter brings :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

spare wheel?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mine will look VERY similar in the next few weeks.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> This is my car currently. Drives perfect at this height.
> Havent been up to anything. Saving up to get brakes. Other then that im just saving up.
> 
> We'll see what winter brings :thumbup:


im looking just like this myself, feels good to drive at a reasonable height, lol extremely comfortable


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Reminds me I need to pull the studs and swap to stock wheels but I've been so lazy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No spare jim i have all my wheels off. 

Im not even mad because i dont even have to dodge ****. It's like a new car.
Wish my check engine light would go away though.


Also need to think about what im doing over the winter.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone jumps into winter mode so quickly.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i mean dont you have 5 flat fives? wondering why one cracked

yeah im gonna put it off for a while i think, mainly cuz i hate my stock wheels and might get something for a winter set


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i mean dont you have 5 flat fives? wondering why one cracked
> 
> yeah im gonna put it off for a while i think, mainly cuz i hate my stock wheels and might get something for a winter set


I leave it sit as is till mid-November unless they call for snow prior.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have 5 wheels but only 4 are powder coated. The barrel cracked somehow but i got it fixed.

Thats the only reason why i went to winter mode early. I dont mind it though because theres no shows until next year. Gives me time to relax and not worry about my car.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to go into winter mode so I can sell my wheels before I destroy my tires


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I need to go into winter mode so I can sell my wheels before I destroy my tires


alignment off?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

iPhone4S picture.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> iPhone4S picture.


Not even that good of quality.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Not even that good of quality.


i think uploading it through tapatalk kills the quality...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Neuspeed short shifter. Feels amazing and the b6 knob finally looks right. 75$ well spent.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

looks super good mang :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> looks super good mang :beer:


Thanks adam!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im surprised no one noticed my 3rd fog light button lol


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

sell me your spare? one of mine got bent by the shipping company and it loses air


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> sell me your spare? one of mine got bent by the shipping company and it loses air


My spare has a slight crack in it. If you want i can have my friend weld it for me before i send it. Up to you.

He welded my powder coated wheel and did a really good job.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

alright, we'll have to see. i'll get at you when funds are right. if they all sell before hand, no worries.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> alright, we'll have to see. i'll get at you when funds are right. if they all sell before hand, no worries.


Let me know. Im sure ill have this spare laying around still.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thoughts? Not that low though lol


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

that was somewhat of the color i was gonna go for once i refinish them. gonna go battleship grey i think now.
:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> that was somewhat of the color i was gonna go for once i refinish them. gonna go battleship grey i think now.
> :thumbup:












I hear you. I just want something that looks better and isn't the stock color.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i know it was done before, but that orange/yellow color looked good that guy ran before

white or the grey looks good tho


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That off white grey looks really good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im leaning more towards the white. Might go pearl white or maybe cream idk.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I went just a normal gloss white for my wheels


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I went just a normal gloss white for my wheels


When will you get them on? I wanna see how it turned out.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the white. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I like the white. :beer:


Thank you sir. Should i go with an off white like cream or pearl white. 

I know my wheels are going to be dirty 85% of the time but that 15% i actually have them clean it'll look good.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Thank you sir. Should i go with an off white like cream or pearl white.
> 
> I know my wheels are going to be dirty 85% of the time but that 15% i actually have them clean it'll look good.


If you washed them once a week and kept up with their cleanliness I don't think they'd get too bad. Pearl white could look pretty cool..:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> If you washed them once a week and kept up with their cleanliness I don't think they'd get too bad. Pearl white could look pretty cool..:beer:


Yeah thats what I'm leaning towards. Prob wont be as low as i was before. I already have 15mm spacers for upfront now. Might try a 25mm in the rear in place of my 20mm.

We'll see when the time comes. Looking for more stance for next year.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Thank you sir. Should i go with an off white like cream or pearl white.
> 
> I know my wheels are going to be dirty 85% of the time but that 15% i actually have them clean it'll look good.


If you wax them they are super easy to clean... Mine were cream and you could see all the break dust on them at the end of every drive... I kept a little plush brush in my car and just dusted them off whenever it got really bad... It only took maybe 2 minutes to make them all look clean again.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My friend had a white on white set up on his evo last year and he didn't wash his car very much... Looked like ****. If you go white make sure you keep them clean. White can look good but turn ugly really fast. Luckily the fives are easy to clean. :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


>


Do it! Love it


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

do a casablanca set.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> do a casablanca set.


Say wha?!


----------



## catbed (Jun 5, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Idk the volvo? Idk if hes on stanceworks but im pretty sure its my friend nicks car.


Hmmm... My dad sails with nick. And yes he has been on stanceworks, twice I believe. 

Car looks good mang. :thumbup::thumbup: Your car convinced me to go with a beige/tan/creme colored wheel. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

catbed said:


> Hmmm... My dad sails with nick. And yes he has been on stanceworks, twice I believe.
> 
> Car looks good mang. :thumbup::thumbup: Your car convinced me to go with a beige/tan/creme colored wheel. :laugh::laugh:


Thanks a lot brotha. Im actually changing the color up. I love the color when it comes out right but majority of the pictures i see the wheels come out dark. Going with a white will make it stand out but still look clean imho.

We'll see how it turns out.
These wheels look good in a lot of colors. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> When will you get them on? I wanna see how it turned out.


hopefully soon, my tires are at the shop just waiting on the wheels to be finished, if it wouldnt have been for the chrome on them they would prolly be done by now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Put this s4 cluster in last night and even after recoding it the RPM gauge didn't work. Also the screen still said Press clutch pedal to start car. 
I took it out and put the old one back in.

My ABS light was on and my brake light was flashing. My ABS module IS shot, i guess my PO pulled a fast one on me.

I'm probably just going to sell the S4 to my friend with an s4...id really like to fix the screen myself on my A4 cluster. Where can i get a screen that isn't cheap quality? I want something that is the same color and more oem.


(2000th post)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Have these sitting around. Might put them on this weekend.
15mm for the front


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Put this s4 cluster in last night and even after recoding it the RPM gauge didn't work. Also the screen still said Press clutch pedal to start car.
> I took it out and put the old one back in.
> 
> My ABS light was on and my brake light was flashing. My ABS module IS shot, i guess my PO pulled a fast one on me.
> ...


you have to solder the new lcd screen in, which is why I didn't do mine myself. I don't trust myself enough with that. There's a few guys on VWVortex that do it for pretty cheap and supply the new screens


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> you have to solder the new lcd screen in, which is why I didn't do mine myself. I don't trust myself enough with that. There's a few guys on VWVortex that do it for pretty cheap and supply the new screens


Do you know any of their usernames?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Have these sitting around. Might put them on this weekend.
> 15mm for the front


No I need them for my winters! :laugh:


----------



## catbed (Jun 5, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Do you know any of their usernames?


k0mpresd on AZ sells the LCD and repairs clusters. He says they are a little brighter than stock, but for the price, it can't be beat.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

catbed said:


> k0mpresd on AZ sells the LCD and repairs clusters. He says they are a little brighter than stock, but for the price, it can't be beat.


i think he's too far for me to drive to him though. not really looking to ship my cluster out to get it repaired.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

he says its a 1 day turn around.. and you could drive your car without a cluster if you had to

for what he charges.. you wont find any other options


----------



## catbed (Jun 5, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i think he's too far for me to drive to him though. not really looking to ship my cluster out to get it repaired.


I plan on soldering in my new LCD screen when I get it. Shouldn't be too hard, just need a fine tipped iron and some soldering wick. Less than 50 bucks for a new screen ain't bad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> he says its a 1 day turn around.. and you could drive your car without a cluster if you had to
> 
> for what he charges.. you wont find any other options


Do you know how much he charges? I messaged him on AZ. Maybe he can fix my ABS module too. Thanks Nic.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it was around 100 bucks


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I think it was around 100 bucks


Total 140$ for both. 
Amazing deal.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well today isnt my day. Woke up to this...

















Last night i actually looked out my window and seen someone next to my pass side and they seen me and jumped into their car and ran off. I thought he was scoping out my interior but i guess he was trying to get my passenger side too.

Ohwell...im driving this around right now 











My boys bagged GTI. Atleast i have air ride for the day lol

People these days are ****ed up.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

isnt that the same color as your wheels ?

some mineral spirits will take that right off, just take it easy and wax it afterwards


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> isnt that the same color as your wheels ?
> 
> some mineral spirits will take that right off, just take it easy and wax it afterwards


Lol yeah pretty much. I know
It'll come off its just the fact that someone did it DIRECTLY out front of my house.

People are scumbags.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

At least they didn't write n***er on the side. My brother woke up to that one morning.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> At least they didn't write n***er on the side. My brother woke up to that one morning.


Good point. Well i wokeup today and my car DIDNT have spray paint on it. 
My friend got it all off yesterday. 

There has been a lot of car break-ins and **** getting ****ed with, wheels have been stolen all in my neighborhood and surrounding neighborhoods.

People these days need to get a life.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

and i'm coming back for your spare mother****er:snowcool:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> and i'm coming back for your spare mother****er:snowcool:


Lmao good. Its taking up space in my room.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

hyped. finally got a job. nordstrom ftw. I'm actually gonna see if my girlfriend will front me the money for it. pm me a price shipped to 99502. I have a feeling it's gonna be outrageous shipping it


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Good point. Well i wokeup today and my car DIDNT have spray paint on it.
> My friend got it all off yesterday.
> 
> There has been a lot of car break-ins and **** getting ****ed with, wheels have been stolen all in my neighborhood and surrounding neighborhoods.
> ...



I thought Philly was the city of brotherly love?? 


Sucks that people are dicks, but seems like you've got some good friends that helped you out on getting it all off :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I thought Philly was the city of brotherly love??
> 
> 
> Sucks that people are dicks, but seems like you've got some good friends that helped you out on getting it all off :thumbup:


Philly is getting worse lol. Your right though my friends help me all the time. My car wouldn't be what it is right now without them:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I thought Philly was the city of brotherly love??


LOL. NOT SURE IF SERIOUS? :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

there is no love in philly.. that you can be sure of


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

More like city of crime and killing.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> More like city of crime and killing.


Wait, are we still talking about Philly? Or Baltimore? opcorn:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

killadelphia


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> killadelphia


TROOF. 



bryangb said:


> LOL. NOT SURE IF SERIOUS? :beer:


The interwebs can't handle my sarcasm.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im just happy i dont live in new york.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do any of you buy **** on cyber monday? 
Im hoping to buy 85% of my christmas stuff on that day.

Still need to finish buying my brakes. Hopefully ECS has a deal so i don't have to pay more than i should. Rotors i want are backordered on GAP.



Happy Thanksgiving Vortex.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So ecs has free shipping today. GAP doesnt have the slotted rotors i want so i either need to get drilled & slotted which i dont wanna do or just buy stock a8 rotors.

This sucks..wish i could find another site with slotted a8 rotors


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe Adam's rotors?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Maybe Adam's rotors?


I tried going on their website but couldn't figure out how to see diff rotors. Being on m phone sucks.

I emailed them though so i just have to wait and see.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Can i replace my factory bose speakers and just rewire it to my factory amp?
i have 2 blown out speakers and since im getting a sub and amp i would like to get new speakers for the front and back.

i searched but i found a lot about just replacing the 2 deck bose speakers. 
any links or info is appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yes but they have to be 2ohm speakers... Infinite is one of the few who sells them at that ohm rating for the doors/deck.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres all the info i have as of now...

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/459893-Bose-speaker-replacement


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sucks bout your car dude. Glad it all came off but its the fact that it happened.

I remember in highschool id come out at the end of the day and see spit all over my car after an incident with someone....quick confrontation with a baseball bat ended the car loogies. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Last confrontation I was in ended with me peeing on a guys car at 3am when I was drunk. :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Last confrontation I was in ended with me peeing on a guys car at 3am when I was drunk. :beer:


:thumbup: Like


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the last one i was in i ended up sucking the guys dick so he wouldn't beat the **** out of me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

^ no ****?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Sucks bout your car dude. Glad it all came off but its the fact that it happened.


Thanks man. ******s can't appreciate things these days.

Thank god my friend works at a vw dealer detailing.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> the last one i was in i ended up sucking the guys dick so he wouldn't beat the **** out of me.


Yah, we've all been there. No worries.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> the last one i was in i ended up sucking the guys dick so he wouldn't beat the **** out of me.


I've been there a few times. It's not gay if they cum. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Never new so many **** were on vortex 






Jk


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I remember a time when all this *** talk would have weirded me out, it's nothing out of the norm now hahaha


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have some of the gayest straight friends in the world. Peniss have touched tongues, tongues have touched tongues... 

It's not gay if you're drunk. :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bryangb said:


> I have some of the gayest straight friends in the world. Peniss have touched tongues, tongues have touched tongues...
> 
> It's not gay if you're drunk. :beer:


:what:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn bryan what kind of beer are you drinking


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha thats def pretty gay...but who am I to judge.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope your gay straight friends are women, Bryan. 

And a note to all, don't drink around Bryan.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey it's whatever. :thumbup:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Hey it's whatever. :thumbup:


:facepalm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

like i said marc, vortex is more for entertainment than information:laugh:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

James Himself said:


> vortex is more for entertainment than information:laugh:


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> like i said marc, vortex is more for entertainment than information:laugh:


Haha i know.
Its all good though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Flat Fives are being sold tomorrow:thumbup:
What to buy now

i wanted alphards for awhile but i wont do that to wes.
we'll see...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice...my etoiles are for sale.....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> very nice...my etoiles are for sale.....


haha as much as i love those wheels to death. i want 18s. Deff need staggerd too.
i prob wont buy new wheels until aplril.

save up some $$$


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love christmas.
Today my kicker 12" sub came, ngk spark plugs, funk button, and my 4" speakers came.

Still waiting on my rear speakers and my hifonics amp.
Thats pretty much all im getting for christmas this year lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the funk club :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Alex.
Still trying to figure out how to hook something up to it. Im assuming i can buy the connector for a fog light button?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

hook your sub up to it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> hook your sub up to it


Someone suggested that but i cant think of a time i wouldn't want my sub on.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

true, but it just makes sense, bring the funk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Someone suggested that but i cant think of a time i wouldn't want my sub on.


Doing something outside and want to listen to the car radio. Sub will kill your battery pretty damn quick. Flip the switch and no more sub and near endless music. :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Flat Fives are being sold tomorrow:thumbup:
> What to buy now
> 
> i wanted alphards for awhile but i wont do that to wes.
> we'll see...


You can buy the Alphards off of me :thumbup:
I plan on selling them shortly anyways.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

upgraded sound ftw :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

One day, FUNK button = electric exhaust cutout button.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. My system in my car is beyond blown. We'll see how much of a pain in the ass wiring these up will be.

Im not sure what im going to do with the money. I might not buy wheels and buy something else ...alex and nick know.
Im not sure yet.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

hook the funk button to sound sensitive cathode tubes all over the car


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks guys. My system in my car is beyond blown. We'll see how much of a pain in the ass wiring these up will be.
> 
> Im not sure what im going to do with the money. I might not buy wheels and buy something else ...alex and nick know.
> Im not sure yet.


just buy it, you'll be happy with it in the end


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> just buy it, you'll be happy with it in the end


I prob will. Just need to save up.
James i just texted you let me know if you got it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTtlh0cJHNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Throw me some ideas on what this noise can be. Only happens with the heat/ac fan on, normally when its cold.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTtlh0cJHNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Throw me some ideas on what this noise can be. Only happens with the heat/ac fan on, normally when its cold.


Sooooo many noises. This car is plagued. But always manages to fix itself. Just give it a few more days. Then worry about it.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I prob will. Just need to save up.
> James i just texted you let me know if you got it.


my phones dead...4849552069 will be my number for a little while


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought I knew what that sound was..then I saw 2.8 and decided I'd shut up.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

nice i just put 2 12" CVRs and a cheap 1600 watt audibahn amp in, couldnt be more happy they sound so clean for the price...... :thumbup: and then ontop of that when i put the - terminal back on the bat 3 tdc cleared and have stayed cleared for 2 days now. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> my phones dead...4849552069 will be my number for a little while


Its cool i was just going to send you that video.




CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I thought I knew what that sound was..then I saw 2.8 and decided I'd shut up.


I


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Audiquattro337 said:


> nice i just put 2 12" CVRs and a cheap 1600 watt audibahn amp in, couldnt be more happy they sound so clean for the price...... :thumbup: and then ontop of that when i put the - terminal back on the bat 3 tdc cleared and have stayed cleared for 2 days now. :thumbup::thumbup:


I only have 1 12" but i think it'll be good. I don't want my car to be too much bass. With the new speakers and sub/amp ill have a decent sounding system.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Its cool i was just going to send you that video.


oh okay, i was wasted the other night and dropped my iphone in the toilet...kinda works still but needed a new part


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone have any idea wtf that noise could be?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a Funk switch for a long time, but now I have ESP so... :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Buying new wheels friday :thumbup:

Practically selling my soul...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Buying new wheels friday :thumbup:
> 
> Practically selling my soul...


Those wheels had better be carbon fiber gold for the price of a soul


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Those wheels had better be carbon fiber gold for the price of a soul


Haha their more than i wanted to spend but overall i think they'll be worth it.

Trying to slow down on putting all my $$$ into my car for a while after these next few big things.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Haha their more than i wanted to spend but overall i think they'll be worth it.
> 
> Trying to slow down on putting all my $$$ into my car for a while after these next few big things.


I wish I could stop putting money into other things and focus more on my car lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I put pretty much all my money into my car for sh*t, gas, and weed.

I have 2 jobs but they don't pay much.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

all my money went to audi, gas, and weed also. rookie move. gotta save your money boys, unless you actually are in the position that you can build a ridiculous road machine:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Saving money right now for me sure isn't easy, especially with buying a house....kinda wish i didn't dump so much into the b5 like i did

what wheels did you get?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

buying a house is a different story, that's a responsible investment:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

So far its been a super stressful adventure and I didnt make settlement yet

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

good luck brothermaneace:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Saving money right now for me sure isn't easy, especially with buying a house....kinda wish i didn't dump so much into the b5 like i did
> 
> what wheels did you get?


I'll post pictures when i get them but they are 17x9.5 all around ET 54.


hopefully i have these wheels on for a good amount of time.

EDIT: **** it..









Didnt buy them yet. Should be towards the end of the week.



James Himself said:


> all my money went to audi, gas, and weed also. rookie move. gotta save your money boys, unless you actually are in the position that you can build a ridiculous road machine:thumbup:


yeah well right now im just wing'n it. trying to enjoy being in school as horrible as that sounds...:banghead:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Thought you got them, did some stalking lol

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Thought you got them, did some stalking lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350


haha i do the exact same thing!
what do you think?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

they should look real good


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> they should look real good


thanks james. 
im excited over the fact that i'l have 3 piece wheels finally. 
if i ever get bored i can redo them and make them different.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

im still trying to figure out the offsets. i seen what chris ran but hes bagged. 
im trying to figure out how to roll with these on coils and still make them look good.

prob going wih a 205/45 all around...as of now atleast.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

oh **** me. I :heart: gottis so so much.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Do a 255. I bet you won't!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

you buy the tires ill put them on..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> you buy the tires ill put them on..


funny thing is, I just did.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Those wheels are so good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

StanTheCaddy said:


> Those wheels are so good :thumbup::thumbup:


Thankk you.
Anyone care to photoshop them on my car?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what are the offsets that the guy with the black wagon has? doesnt he have the same gottis?

edit: MKVR32 is the guy, just dont know his name


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I pm'd him asking him all his specs. 
Im sure hes running 205/45


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I pm'd him asking him all his specs.
> Im sure hes running 205/45


They look like they've been rebuilt with bigger lips. Don't think those are 9.5's anymore.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

definitely a different lip


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought they were 10's all around?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I thought they were 10's all around?


His or mine? 
His are 9 all around if i recall.
Im getting ones that at 9.5 all around.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Today was a good day. Me and a few friends got around to installing my sub & amp.
Getting the wire into the raintray was kinda annoying.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> His or mine?
> His are 9 all around if i recall.
> Im getting ones that at 9.5 all around.


Had yours confused with the 55c's for some reason.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine runs through the firewall underneath the ECU box. Then it's just ran right over to the battery. I can't enjoy mine because my front speakers are shot. Really need to get new ones. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Mine runs through the firewall underneath the ECU box. Then it's just ran right over to the battery. I can't enjoy mine because my front speakers are shot. Really need to get new ones. :beer:


Bryan thats exactly how mine is. I have this awesome sounding amp/sub and my speakers jus make me wanna turn it off and just listen to my exhaust.

I asked james where to run the wire and when i told my dad where to run it he argued with me and ran it down the hood latch cable.










Picture looks like sh*t. Colors coming up all crappy but you get the idea.




Can't wait until i can get around to installing my new infinity speakers. My friends seem to think its going to be hard.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Mine runs through the firewall underneath the ECU box. Then it's just ran right over to the battery. I can't enjoy mine because my front speakers are shot. Really need to get new ones. :beer:


this i where both of my power wires are run as well


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine run through the good latch grommet too, make sure you seal that up real good with silicone, or it will leak like crazy... I had 4" of ice in my floor one winter morning from it leaking


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Mine run through the good latch grommet too, make sure you seal that up real good with silicone, or it will leak like crazy... I had 4" of ice in my floor one winter morning from it leaking


Thanks nic. I didnt seal it up at all. Need to get on that.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

That's where my line to my boost gauge and power wire is going through. Easier than going behind the ecu box


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> im still trying to figure out the offsets. i seen what chris ran but hes bagged.
> im trying to figure out how to roll with these on coils and still make them look good.
> 
> prob going wih a 205/45 all around...as of now atleast.


good choice on wheels :thumbup:

do et23 front and et18 rear. 
Thats what I had for the vettes and though it was pretty spot on..wish I did 205/45 though.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome wheels man I was actually trying to pick up flyglis gottis for my car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> good choice on wheels :thumbup:
> 
> do et23 front and et18 rear.
> Thats what I had for the vettes and though it was pretty spot on..wish I did 205/45 though.


Thanks Wes. 
I think I'm going to do that. 
I was talking to James about it, thats the offsets he had on his sawblades. I love how they sat.

What tires did you have on your vette wheels?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> awesome wheels man I was actually trying to pick up flyglis gottis for my car


Thanks. Yeah i love the wheels so much. I wasn't even planning on getting them. I told him i loved his wheels and he pm'd me and was like if you buy them by friday i'll give you a crazy good deal.

I couldn't turn it up honestly.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

nice man. very excited I have my car back and up running now no more leaking oil


----------



## catbed (Jun 5, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Mine run through the good latch grommet too, make sure you seal that up real good with silicone, or it will leak like crazy... I had 4" of ice in my floor one winter morning from it leaking


x2. PO put my boost gauge line through it, had wet carpets every time it rained. I ran my amp power through the ECU box.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ive always read people ran their power wire through the ecu box, but I was worried about interference between the 2. I actually ran mine through the cabin filter box under the hood. I havent had any problems of leaks or anything in 2yrs its been that way.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My power wire has never interfered with my ECU. :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my boost gauge line, and my battery cable run through my ecu box. no problems.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I still havent sealed it off im hoping it doesnt rain anytime soon.

School and work are kicking my ass..finals blow.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> School and work are kicking my ass..finals blow.


this.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally sealed the wires off.
Haven't had time to do anything really in the last 2 weeks. This weekend however im visiting nick at state college pa and picking up some stuff for the audi.

Can't wait for this semester to be over.

On another positive note, my wheels were shipped today. Should be here by thursday end of day. Hopefully they are not all bent up.

The seller did put bubble wrap all over them and also put FRAGILE all over the boxes.

Im hoping ups doesn't disappoint me


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally getting rid of these POS seats.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Wow those seats have seen better days.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Wow those seats have seen better days.


Thank god my ass covers them.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Thank god my ass covers them.


just getting another set of stock seats?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> just getting another set of stock seats?


Full black s4 set. Getting the door panels too but only using the handles and door cards. Picking them up this weekend at state college, PA


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Get some pics of those panels. I may want.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Which wheels did you end up going with?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Which wheels did you end up going with?


Those Gotti's 17x9.5 all around et54.
Should be getting 1.5" Radinox lips too so that would make it 10".


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Still working on the offsets and debating on going staggered or not.

Anyone know if et28 front and et23 on a 10" wheel will fit a b5 without hitting the coils or anything.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

i dont think that it will, i was looking at 10s with a et20 and from the info i gathered it would rub the upright or be right on it


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that wouldn't work, my mercedes wheels without spacers up front come fairly close. 8.5 et38. you'd be **** outta luck!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Full black s4 set. Getting the door panels too but only using the handles and door cards. Picking them up this weekend at state college, PA


I saw that set. Such a good deal. Glad someone picked them up. I wanted to get them but I think I'm saving for another mk2. You can never have too many cars :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I saw that set. Such a good deal. Glad someone picked them up. I wanted to get them but I think I'm saving for another mk2. You can never have too many cars :beer::beer:


Yeah man i need seats soo bad and its a good opportunity to chill with alex and nick and smoke my ass off:thumbup:


Fu*k Finals.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Dont do anything lower than et25 rear offset on 10"


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Dont do anything lower than et25 rear offset on 10"


Agreed. Otherwise you'll have 2" of poke like Hoodrich :beer::wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:beer::wave:


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

hey idk if u ever got it but on my double din to play movies while moving... on the harness that comes with the radio, there is a ground (probally black) and on mine its labled parking brake (lime green, its a very long wire) and i just connected them together. and i can play dvd's whenever.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

A hidden switch for that is always a good idea incase there's a situation where you need to show that it doesn't work while driving


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> A hidden switch for that is always a good idea incase there's a situation where you need to show that it doesn't work while driving


+1 i have this


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Dont do anything lower than et25 rear offset on 10"


What do yous think for 10" all around?

Would go et24/29 on a 10". 
Not really looking for a lot of poke. 

















Im looking to sit just like James' sawblades. This is 9.5 all around et18/23 for anyone who doesn't know.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sawblades came off of c5 corvettes correct? If I was to look on craigslist and wanted to ask someone if they had those wheels, what years did they come off of? And they are direct bolt on to the B5's?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vwgolf7111 said:


> Sawblades came off of c5 corvettes correct? If I was to look on craigslist and wanted to ask someone if they had those wheels, what years did they come off of? And they are direct bolt on to the B5's?


They come on c4 corvettes. Bolt pattern is 5x120.65. Not sure the exact years.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> They come on c4 corvettes. Bolt pattern is 5x120.65. Not sure the exact years.


And the 5x120.65 bolts right up to our B5's with no problems?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vwgolf7111 said:


> And the 5x120.65 bolts right up to our B5's with no problems?


No you need adapters


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> No you need adapters


Thank you and dude you live in PA and your name is MarcMiller, does this have anything to do with "Mac Miller"?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vwgolf7111 said:


> Thank you and dude you live in PA and your name is MarcMiller, does this have anything to do with "Mac Miller"?


I wish lol
I get that a lot though.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I wish lol
> I get that a lot though.


Lol I bet man. Mac is hands down best new artist! Listen to his **** everyday!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

vwgolf7111 said:


> Lol I bet man. Mac is hands down best new artist! Listen to his **** everyday!


You must be deaf.

Monotone rapping over ****ty beats by a talent less douche bag. :beer:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> You must be deaf.
> 
> Monotone rapping over ****ty beats by a talent less douche bag. :beer:


this.

he is absolutely terrible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

SearchCraigslist for c4 corvette wheels or sawblades. Or just corvette wheels, you'll get mostly sawblades anyway, all the c4s are either being modified or parted out these days


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

bryangb said:


> You must be deaf.
> 
> Monotone rapping over ****ty beats by a talent less douche bag. :beer:


Mac does not use monotone at all!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol i think youre having that confused with autotune. monotone is flat, boring way to talk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> monotone is flat, boring way to talk


I think his "Donald Trump" song is the only one i've ever heard that isn't half bad. And I think that's mainly due to it being a good beat. His rapping skills? Meh. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The goods have arrived.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yay


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

just going to collect dust for the next few months. I wish i could atleast test fit them :facepalm:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> SearchCraigslist for c4 corvette wheels or sawblades. Or just corvette wheels, you'll get mostly sawblades anyway, all the c4s are either being modified or parted out these days


Nuh-uh! I happen to have a minty all stock 96 in my backyard


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The Adventures of Alex, Nick, & Marc.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ohhhh and these :laugh:


All iPhone pictures like always

































These are why i want to go 10" all around. These are mint.


and this for the fun of it..










I need to clean the seats up a little. they wont go in until after the holidays. 
Need to save up some $$$ after this stuff for CAs and tie rods (again:banghead


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

WUSS GUCCI *****. those are gonna look fabulous. i miss you guys


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> WUSS GUCCI *****. those are gonna look fabulous. i miss you guys


Thank you Nicholas. I miss you too 
Soon enough my friend.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I realllly like the shaved fenders


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Who has a picture of 10" wheels all around or rather just upfront?

Someone show me some with the offsets.
I need to figure this out.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

those seats look mint :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> those seats look mint :thumbup:


yeah found a good deal. no rips or anything just normal wear marks.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Who has a picture of 10" wheels all around or rather just upfront?
> 
> Someone show me some with the offsets.
> I need to figure this out.


what is the final offset on your wheels with the lips now?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> what is the final offset on your wheels with the lips now?


well i didnt take them apart or anything yet but i should be 10" all around et48 if im not mistaken?
that of course is before adapters...not final offset.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

you wont have this much poke but he has 10s all around


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pulled fenders?
Have anymore pictures?


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Pulled fenders?


lol yes, his are fully pulled


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't know if you bought adapters yet but I have 20mm Vette ones hanging around that I don't need, I think your gottis are the same bolt pattern iirc? Pm me if you want them.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wasn't planning on pulling my fenders. I don't want a lot of poke. Upfront i want maybe 2mm? For the rear i'd like that with a little more.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> Don't know if you bought adapters yet but I have 20mm Vette ones hanging around that I don't need, I think your gottis are the same bolt pattern iirc? Pm me if you want them.


I did not actually. I don't even have the money now but if you still have them in a month or so ill let you know.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I wasn't planning on pulling my fenders. I don't want a lot of poke. Upfront i want maybe 2mm? For the rear i'd like that with a little more.


im assuming you mean 2mm from the fender correct? you might be able to JUST pull it off without pulling your fenders depending on how big the spacers you get are. if you ran 20mm spacers, youd have about 30mm more poke than the stock 16x9 et45s which would probably be right around the poke that you are looking for


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> im assuming you mean 2mm from the fender correct? you might be able to JUST pull it off without pulling your fenders depending on how big the spacers you get are. if you ran 20mm spacers, youd have about 30mm more poke than the stock 16x9 et45s which would probably be right around the poke that you are looking for


Correct 2mm from the fender IF ANYTHING. I don't mind it sitting completely flush.








This is around how i'd like to sit. These are 9.5 et23 upfront et18 rear.
So if i add 6mm to each i should sit almost the same right? Even on 10s


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Correct 2mm from the fender IF ANYTHING. I don't mind it sitting completely flush.
> http://img.tapatalk.com/626f9e58-b01b-ce1e.jpg[IMG]
> This is around how i'd like to sit. These are 9.5 et23 upfront et18 rear.
> So if i add 6mm to each i should sit almost the same right? Even on 10s[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This is 8.5" et9 which is equivalent to 10" et28. Offsets are nothing but simple math. :beer::beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

With 10s an et of 29 up front and 24 in the rear will sit the same. Your only issue is making sure et29 on a 10 clears the front upright; the et's I gave make them sit the same on the outside, but you will have less clearance on the inside. 

Punch some numbers into here; willtheyfit


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> add 6mm to each how?
> 
> if you ran 20mm spacers your fitment will be almost exactly the same as his fronts + about 1.5mm or so


I was looking at it as going from 9.5 to 10 thats 6mm difference in offset. My wheels right now are 9.5 squared et56.

Im guessing a 20mm upfront and 25mm for the rear will make it sit right. I just never see 10"s all around so i wasn't sure if its possible without a lot of modifying. 

I dont wanna hit anything or not be able to turn. A 205/45 on a 10" will be more than enough stretch to turn..at least thats what im hoping for.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn okay. I appreciate the help. Offsets are not confusing its just adding these new lips and going 10"s is fu*king me up.

Im also not sure if that will clear. Thats another thing I'm worrying about.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> This is 8.5" et9 which is equivalent to 10" et28. Offsets are nothing but simple math. :beer::beer:
> http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g480/Bryan_Heiser/85et9.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> those fenders are pulled
> ...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah thats going to be a problem. Gotta keep figuring this out.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah thats going to be a problem. Gotta keep figuring this out.


well actually, i was just thinking, you're going from 9.5s to 10s with those lips? thats just going to add half an inch to front of the wheel so your backspace will be the same with or without the lips but youll have 12mm more poke, not 6mm


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> those fenders are pulled


That's my car. Those fenders are not pulled. :beer:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> That's my car. Those fenders are not pulled. :beer:


then your wheels have molded it out from hitting bumps lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah thats going to be a problem. Gotta keep figuring this out.


Hold the wheel up on your car. Changing the lip size wont affect inner clearance. That seems to be your problem right now. You're scared if you go big lip and up the wheel to 10" you'll have too much poke in order to clear inside.

Grab the wheel and try to eye it up as is. No need to bolt it up. Press it up against the hub or have a friend do it while you measure your inner clearance.

There's really no way to figure it out without physically getting in there and measuring.:beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> then your wheels have molded it out from hitting bumps lol


No. They're rolled and that's it. They are stock fenders and are not dented from the tires. Thanks for informing me about my car. :beer::beer:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> No. They're rolled and that's it. They are stock fenders and are not dented from the tires. Thanks for informing me about my car. :beer::beer:


that picture definitely makes them look pulled out just a tad. stock fenders are basically perpendicular to the ground and those look angled out a little. post another recent picture of your car so i can see


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> No. They're rolled and that's it. They are stock fenders and are not dented from the tires. Thanks for informing me about my car. :beer::beer:


haha was thinking the same thing


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Your offset would change 1/2" if you add 1/2" to the outside of the wheel..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Hold the wheel up on your car. Changing the lip size wont affect inner clearance. That seems to be your problem right now. You're scared if you go big lip and up the wheel to 10" you'll have too much poke in order to clear inside.
> 
> Grab the wheel and try to eye it up as is. No need to bolt it up. Press it up against the hub or have a friend do it while you measure your inner clearance.
> 
> There's really no way to figure it out without physically getting in there and measuring.:beer:


So wont the inner clearance be the same as the 9.5? James said his inners hit at full turn.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> So wont the inner clearance be the same as the 9.5? James said his inners hit at full turn.


yes, but he is obviously still able to run those wheels without much issue. heres what he sent me:

youll def need to space out a 17x10. that will rub on the inside. with my corvette wheels i sometimes rubbed my coilover at full lock, they were 17x9.5 et~22.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> This is 8.5" et9 which is equivalent to 10" et28. Offsets are nothing but simple math. :beer::beer:


You have your front at et9? How do you turn??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> Your offset would change 1/2" if you add 1/2" to the outside of the wheel..


1/4 inch


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> 1/4 inch


have you not read whats been posted?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya, I'm wrong, my bad.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> ya, I'm wrong, my bad.


haha it's all good. at least you can admit it


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> No. They're rolled and that's it. They are stock fenders and are not dented from the tires. Thanks for informing me about my car. :beer::beer:


What's the et before your spacers? How is it like that. I have the rears perfect I think but I wanna sit the front a little better


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Its all in choosing the correct adapter size.

Obviously you wont loose inner clearance by adding bigger lips. But if youre trying to make your 10's sit like the same as James' 9.5's up front. Youre going to loose inner clearance. The half inch you added has to go somewhere. You just have to find the correct sized adapters in order to not poke too much while still having inner clearance.

I just dont get how James' 9.5 et23 up front had inner clearance issues when youre 8.5 et45 cleared just fine. A 9.5 et23 should have about 9mm more inner clearance than a 8.5 et45.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> What's the et before your spacers? How is it like that. I have the rears perfect I think but I wanna sit the front a little better


his front offset before spacer is et25


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You guys are making this way too complicated

For the record, I have never seen 10's up front on stock fenders


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> You guys are making this way too complicated
> 
> For the record, I have never seen 10's up front on stock fenders


thank you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> You guys are making this way too complicated
> 
> For the record, I have never seen 10's up front on stock fenders


and thats what I'm stressing about.
i dont think going staggered would look right.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

do the offsets i had, add the lip, and youll be gravy. my wheels could have easily come out more, and a half inch would have been perfect. if youre afraid or dont want to do it, drop those wheels off at my place


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> do the offsets i had, add the lip, and youll be gravy. my wheels could have easily come out more, and a half inch would have been perfect. if youre afraid or dont want to do it, drop those wheels off at my place


Im still doing it. These lips are way too nice to not be used. Still going with a 205/45 too.


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

staggered wheel size or staggered fitment (offset/diff. lip size)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You definitely won't be able to fit a 205


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> You definitely won't be able to fit a 205


My friend has a 215/40 on a 10" that fits perfect. 
Why don't you think a 205/45 will fit?


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> My friend has a 215/40 on a 10" that fits perfect.
> Why don't you think a 205/45 will fit?


theyll definitely fit, ive seen 205/40s on a 10


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> theyll definitely fit, ive seen 205/40s on a 10


I'm probably just going to do 205/45


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm probably just going to do 205/45


yeah i wouldn't get 205/40s either, i was just saying that i have seen them on 10s and theyre smaller than 205/45s


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You have your front at et9? How do you turn??


215/35 tires. Fender sits on the tire when I turn. Just make sure I don't hit any big bumps while the wheel is turned. :beer:



gear said:


> What's the et before your spacers? How is it like that. I have the rears perfect I think but I wanna sit the front a little better


Fronts are 8.5 et25. I'm using a 16mm spacer :beer:

I drive it fine. Running such a low offset in the front isn't "for the weak" though. Not trying to sound like a douche but you know what I mean :beer::screwy:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> 215/35 tires. Fender sits on the tire when I turn. Just make sure I don't hit any big bumps while the wheel is turned. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wanna space my fronts outs more now


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> and thats what I'm stressing about.
> i dont think going staggered would look right.


I personally would do a staggered setup...plus I think it will look better.



MarcMiller said:


> My friend has a 215/40 on a 10" that fits perfect.
> Why don't you think a 205/45 will fit?


And I think you should do 215/45 in the rear.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk if the lips look the same for me to do staggered.

I would do 215/40 if anything i want a lot of stretch.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

A 215/40/17 is pretty damn small overall. Not the sidewall itself, but overall. You might wanna think about that. You're coming from 18's. You are already "gaining" a half inch of lowness by going 17's. To achieve the same look (fender to lip of rim) you're going to be a lot lower than you were before. There's more to tire choice than just stretch. 

A 215/40/17 will sit you about a half inch lower than what your 215/40/18's sat you. You might wanna go 205/45 for a little extra height...

Just something to think about :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the only reason i said it wont fit is because it was hard enough fitting 205/45/17s on my 9.5s and mikey even gave up on it and went 215. i say 215/45/17 on the 10s. you will have a ridiculous amount of stretch to keep you happy


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

i dont see how thats too ridiculous


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That looks absolutely retarded.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL what do you make of this then?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it looks retarded because he has all that stretch and hes not even low.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a 215 on 9.5 I think it's as far of a stretch as I would go. I can take a better picture for you later mar I think the 205 is gonna be too small


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i think this looks good, main thing is what tire you choose however cuz some will have more stretch than others


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I think it looks retarded because he has all that stretch and hes not even low.


i was only talking about the tire stretch, nothing about the fitment of that car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just wish these tires were cheaper.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> i dont see how thats too ridiculous


That looks like **** because that tire looks like ****. I've never seen such an ugly stretched tire


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If you're properly "stanced" the average person won't even see you're stretched :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> That looks like **** because that tire looks like ****. I've never seen such an ugly stretched tire


This

I hate tires with a square shoulder that are stretched


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

...id still do 215/45
too much stretch just looks stupid


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I vote for 215/45. 215 on a 10 is plenty of stretch


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice pick up on the wheels. This reminds me of my stress from last year, when I couldn't decide on offset and width on my AC's. Go with the 215/45.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

205/45's


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

285/35


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I vote no tires. Settrends


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> 205/45's


OmgzZ seankirk23?!....:banghead:




On another note does anyone know if you can fix headlight adjusters? Mine have always been messed up and me and many other people have tried to fix them.

Im pretty sure my car came with the leveling sensors..does that have anything to do with the headlight facing downward?

Just put 6000k bulbs in and they help definitely but they still face the ground.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I vote no tires. Settrends


these aint no Schmidts


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

plasti dip the barrel until you build up enough to roll on without hurting the wheel.

do it ******


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I vote no tires. Settrends


Who needs tires?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7XtzYQYm5I&sns=em


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> these aint no Schmidts


The lips i have are


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

autsch!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> The lips i have are


actual radinox ones ? cuz i had schmidts before that didnt have radinox


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> actual radinox ones ? cuz i had schmidts before that didnt have radinox


Yessir. Says radinox on them. They are stock TH Line lips from JohnnyR32


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Let me rephrase what i was saying earlier.

Id get 205/45/17 Nankang NS2. They dont stretch as much.

If i were to get nicer tires such as 512s id go 215/45/17.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Go 512's. You've got all winter to save up! :beer:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

go 215/45. i had 205/45 on 9.5 and i really liked it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Go 512's. You've got all winter to save up! :beer:


I would like to. I hated the nankang, they suck in the rain.

I still need to save up for adapters,tires, and i need to pay my padre back a few hundred $$$ every month now.

Just hoping my clutch doesn't die on me this year. It's not slipping yet or anything just my throwout bearing is rattling.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> If you're properly "stanced" the average person won't even see you're stretched :beer:


what is your definition of "the average person?" someone that only looks at a tire where the fender is? 



Lazer Viking said:


> This
> 
> I hate tires with a square shoulder that are stretched


you guys are looking way too far into that picture. i posted it simply to show that the stretch wasn't as drastic as people were making it to be.

marc, if you do the 205/45s you'll at least be able to put a bunch of i heart haters stickers all over your car for the people on this site lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> marc, if you do the 205/45s you'll at least be able to put a bunch of i heart haters stickers all over your car for the people on this site lol


:facepalm:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> :facepalm:


it was a joke....don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha true. 
Im sure everyone on here thinks this cars over doing it.
















I think he has too much poke but i love it overall.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Haha true.
> Im sure everyone on here thinks this cars over doing it.


which is ignorant but you are right


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thizzprofessor said:


> you guys are looking way too far into that picture. i posted it simply to show that the stretch wasn't as drastic as people were making it to be.


Yea.. But if the tire had a rounded shoulder it would look more stretched ala falken 512


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yea.. But if the tire had a rounded shoulder it would look more stretched ala falken 512


yeah i understand what you mean, i just personally dont think its a big stretch (no pun intended) to run those tires


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mk4's have the hips to pull off more poke than we do. That's a little much for my personal taste, but not hateful. That much poke on a b5 though? No way. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i agree deff too much poke. 
If i can get 512s for around the price of nankangs I'm going to do that.

When i looked online they were like 92$ a tire. Nankang are like 62$.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea my bad about tire prices... forgot how cheap those ns2's are


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> yea my bad about tire prices... forgot how cheap those ns2's are


Might be going with 205/45s lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> On another note does anyone know if you can fix headlight adjusters? Mine have always been messed up and me and many other people have tried to fix them.
> 
> Im pretty sure my car came with the leveling sensors..does that have anything to do with the headlight facing downward?
> 
> Just put 6000k bulbs in and they help definitely but they still face the ground.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Might be going with 205/45s lol


do ittttt


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> do ittttt


:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks kinda odd with the tan handles, door cards, and console lid. I love how it looks compared to my old interior. My driver side heated seat doesn't work, pass works fine. Kinda mad about it, maybe i can trade my seat for another black s4 seat plus cash?


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

damn. hard in the paint. get 452s


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish my heated seat worked. Thats a major let down.
Im almost tempted to trade my s4 seat and cash for another one with the heated seat working.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

how long did you have it on for? maybe it takes awhile. i used to think my heated seats didn't work until i left them on for 10 minutes and my ass started heating up


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I can tell mine are working after about 2-3min. 10-15 and my ass is feeling toasty :beer::snowcool:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive left them both on and the pass gets hot but driver side doesn't.

I even disconnected the battery again and unplugged all the connectors just incase it wasn't in all the way.

Heated seats are like my favorite thing about my cars interior and now its gone it sucks.

Im working on though. My old a4 seat worked fine. I wonder if theres a way to swap out the heater.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Find an s4 owner hurting for cash and try to trade haha :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Find an s4 owner hurting for cash and try to trade haha :beer:


Already ahead of you:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Feel like the seats kinda clash. Are going to do the door cards? I bet that would tie it in nicely


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Feel like the seats kinda clash. Are going to do the door cards? I bet that would tie it in nicely


I am. Door panels wouldn't fit in my car when i got the seats. I blame it in alex


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I am. Door panels wouldn't fit in my car when i got the seats. I blame it in alex


Shoulda put them on the roof.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Shoulda put them on the roof.


4 hour drive seemed like a little much for them on the roof.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Should have put Alex on the roof :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Should have put Alex on the roof :beer:


He bitched out...i asked.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Should have put Alex on the roof :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Find an s4 owner hurting for cash and try to trade haha :beer:


Wait..those exist!?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Do a full interior swap.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Wait..those exist!?


They own an s4... Of course they're hurting for cash :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Do a full interior swap.


Im doing s4 black door cards and handles for the doors and I'm going to swap out my headliner pieces with black ones. Leave my main headliner piece just change the handles, visors, etc


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

That is not going to look good.. That's just mismatched and half assed


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> That is not going to look good.. That's just mismatched and half assed


Well I like it. Im pretty much just changing it from tan to black. Its not really half assed at all. I think it flows good especially since my interior has some black in it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe eventually i'll do a full black swap. For now it'll just be brown and black.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> ohhhh and these :laugh:
> 
> 
> All iPhone pictures like always


:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> :thumbup:


Johnny your the man. Lips are MINT!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Johnny your the man. Lips are MINT!


yeah they were in the box for awhile. weren't on the wheels long before I swapped them for the 2" and 2.5" lips.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i'm pretty sure you can buy new seat heater elements. You can disassemble the seat and see if its just a broken element and just splice in a new section of wiring. Happened on my a4 and i fixed it for nothing. Works perfect now.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

poopie said:


> i'm pretty sure you can buy new seat heater elements. You can disassemble the seat and see if its just a broken element and just splice in a new section of wiring. Happened on my a4 and i fixed it for nothing. Works perfect now.


Maybe just use the element from your old seats? Are they a swap? :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Maybe just use the element from your old seats? Are they a swap? :beer::beer:


Im hoping i can because i could care less about my old drivers seat. I asked him to do it for me and i'll pay him lol.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

don't give him any more money for what he already owes you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> don't give him any more money for what he already owes you


Not pzp im talking about poopie


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

bryangb said:


> They own an s4... Of course they're hurting for cash :beer:


Hey now, not all of us own sh1t boxes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i wish taking my heated seat element out of my old seats was easy. i found a DIY but i just attempted to do it and broke all the clips off the side covers and the back plastic piece cracked. 

i wish i could just pay someone who knows wtf they are doing to swap them for me.

knowing my luck ill attempt to get the s4 seat apart and break it. **** doing that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So this year there is local car show in my area. its ran by a group of people who set up our weekly car meets. 
Awesome show last year. all my friends went and took a lot of pictures. unfortunately i had work and didn't make it. Im not missing it this year. 

Its held in philadelphia, PA so anyone whos local is welcome to come out and chill. Its a bar/grille so you can relax and eat and have a few beers. 

Its held in april on a sunday.

Here is all the info about it from facebook.

Let me know if your coming! 
will be a lot of nice cars. a lot of vw/audi's show up.:thumbup:

http://www.facebook.com/events/300081396700099/



OH feel free to add me on facebook aswell:beer:

EDIT: If this falls on the same day as spring show and go im just going to that show instead:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't think i ever posted these.
Ive had them for a few weeks. Still need my brake pads. Might just wait it out and do SS lines too.

Adam's Rotors btw.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

why don't you give them back to adam...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> why don't you give them back to adam...


Seriously. Stealing isn't cool dude :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:sly:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This is one of those "not sure if serious" times :laugh:

They look nice. I thought about doing a little brake upgrade this year too. What pads are you going with? :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hawk hps'


----------



## urtorsen (Mar 24, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im doing s4 black door cards and handles for the doors and I'm going to swap out my headliner pieces with black ones. Leave my main headliner piece just change the handles, visors, etc


Doing the same, tan/ grey interior bugs the **** out of me. Got as far as black s4seats ,carpet and mats in there. I have the dash and sill/ kick panels lined up , and hopefully the headliner bits. Need all the door cards.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I start my car this morning and when i did i got the service in 200 miles on my screen(which i forget how to reset btw), then the oil light popped up. I immediately shut my car off. I started it back up and it just showed the service screen no oil. So i drove 10mins to work and when i got there i shut my car off again, waited a minute then turned it on...still no oil light.

Any ideas? I checked my oil the day before and it was sorta low so i added little less than half a quart. I was right around the minimum on the dipstick. Im hoping that might be why i got the oil light.

If it was oil pickup tube it would keep the light on as far as i know?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Hawk hps'


what i have. pretty satisfied.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> what i have. pretty satisfied.


Where did you order them from.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty sure mjm..not certain though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> pretty sure mjm..not certain though.


Thats all i have left to buy for my brakes. Might buy SS lines too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc, keep an eye on that, my oil light started off slow. Eventually it cane on more and more


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Marc, keep an eye on that, my oil light started off slow. Eventually it cane on more and more


Wtf is it?! Idk wtf could cause it. It went away too and hasnt been on since. Someone suggested on az its the weight of the oil..i use 5w30 full synthetic.

Im REALLY hoping its just me being a little low on oil.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

just go check ya dumby!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> just go check ya dumby!


I already know its a little low PUS. I need an oil change soon i was just going to wait but i might be doing it sooner now.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I really never get a break


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I just finished redoing my boot for the second time in a year. Low brake pad light is and easy fix too. You mess with the wheels yet?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> I just finished redoing my boot for the second time in a year. Low brake pad light is and easy fix too. You mess with the wheels yet?


I replaced my driver axle already. I knew my outer cv boot was ripped, figures the inner is ripped too.

Haven't really touched the wheels. Still not sure if I'm putting the bigger lips on. I don't wanna be risking them not fitting until i figure it out more. 
Maybe i'll go staggered. Idk if the lips look a like.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Go staggered...always liked the look of bigger lips in the rear :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Go staggered...always liked the look of bigger lips in the rear :thumbup:


im with wes staggered looks good especially when the wheels have a lip


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i agree i just dont want them to look like different lips. That would suck. If i do go staggered i can always sell the other 2 radinox lips too.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you all think?

















Ones clearly ALOT more polished but do you think the lips look different?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The wheels look like they could use some touching up all together. Maybe some 2000 grit or steel wool and re-polish :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> The wheels look like they could use some touching up all together. Maybe some 2000 grit or steel wool and re-polish :beer:


Yea i know. I'll get around to it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

they actually look pretty similar:thumbup:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

they look exactly the same, no ones gonna notice that they're different anyways unless you tell them, as long as you get them in the same condition


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

only people who really look at it will notice. just because the 1.5" looks like it has a slant lip look to it and the original one has the reverse step. i am in the same boat but bigger lips. trying to decide what to do.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its gonna realllllly hard to polish my old lips to match up with the new ones.

Might just sell the lips and put some money in my pocket.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Its gonna realllllly hard to polish my old lips to match up with the new ones.
> 
> Might just sell the lips and put some money in my pocket.


yeah in that case, do the latter haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

edit: I didn't fully read the post. Yeah the lips look similar. :sly:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my friend said his ex girlfriends ***** lips and her twin sisters looked exactly the same.

those lips look like they could be twin sisters.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Can I get their numbers ?

I would like to confirm


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Can I get their numbers ?
> 
> I would like to confirm


Im telling your girl


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> my friend said his ex girlfriends ***** lips and her twin sisters looked exactly the same.
> 
> those lips look like they could be twin sisters.


so inappropriately hilarious:heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> so inappropriately hilarious:heart:


I know, he didn't use proper punctuation or anything!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Im telling your girl


She's drunk anyway


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> She's drunk anyway


Your in the clear then :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> She's drunk anyway


maybe you can get with all three of them then... :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone with a black s4 seat trade me for mine.

I miss my heated seat..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Oil light came on today twice. Only happens when i start it up cold.

Is it my oil pump slowly dying? Didnt hear any ticking or anything. 

Im hoping its my oil leveling sensor..

Anyone wanna throw me some opinions?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the oil pumps... i've NEVER heard of one going bad, ever. they are way too mechanical and simple imo.

is it just on or does it beep and flash?

could be level sensor, could be pressure sensor in the back of the oil filter housing..

vagcom the car.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Both times is came on it was after my 3 beeps for abs. It beeped once and i turned the car off instantly. It did flash on my lcd too.

Oil leveling sensor a pain in the ass?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Both times is came on it was after my 3 beeps for abs. It beeped once and i turned the car off instantly. It did flash on my lcd too.
> 
> Oil leveling sensor a pain in the ass?


it might be a blocked pickup tube.. but i've only see it beep and show the oil light for this when driving and get above 2-3k rpm where the pickup tube cant pull enough oil, i've never seen it at start up.

i'd still vagcom the car first Marc, it might put you in a good direction.

oil level sensor is in the oil pan.. drain oil, remove 3 allens and the plug, screw new one in, plug it in, refill with oil.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i checked my oil and its right at the end of the x's on the dipstick. Im going to add some oil again. 

Im supposed to be driving to nick and alex's in 2 hours.

Thanks bobby.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Well i checked my oil and its right at the end of the x's on the dipstick. Im going to add some oil again.
> 
> Im supposed to be driving to nick and alex's in 2 hours.
> 
> Thanks bobby.


good luck and be careful in the snow/ice or whatever they were getting up there.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Will do. Think i will be okay for the trip? 

I dont wanna get up there and need a tow home. It drives fine, nothing seems wrong.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Will do. Think i will be okay for the trip?
> 
> I dont wanna get up there and need a tow home. It drives fine, nothing seems wrong.


if the level is fine and its not doing it while driving, i'd say you're fine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> if the level is fine and its not doing it while driving, i'd say you're fine.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

did you figure out your lip situation yet?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> did you figure out your lip situation yet?


still going for the 10s all around.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> still going for the 10s all around.


thats what i like to hear


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

might just be poking more than i want..going with 205/45 and just hoping. will figure out more specific **** down eventually.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> might just be poking more than i want..going with 205/45 and just hoping. will figure out more specific **** down eventually.


whats the final offset with the new lips?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> whats the final offset with the new lips?


Et48


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> the oil pumps... i've NEVER heard of one going bad, ever. they are way too mechanical and simple imo.


mine went bad. my oil light was coming on randomly, at first only once a day maybe. then on the way to h2o it was coming on every 20 minutes, i stopped, shut it off, back on and i was fine for a little bit longer. i could also hear some random ticks coming and going. i figured it was a clogged pick up tube, but ordered a whole new pump anyway. good thing i did because when i turned the gear on the old one, i could feel how rough it moved. the new one was smooth as butter. but i did find a couple SMALL stones, and some pieces of plastic (the ring from an oil bottle:banghead


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Et48


i thought it was 41, but either way, your fronts are gonna be pretty much identical to james and thats who's fitment you said you wanted


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> i thought it was 41, but either way, your fronts are gonna be pretty much identical to james and thats who's fitment you said you wanted


Should be fun trying to make it fit. Im hoping it looks identical or even slightly more poke.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Should be fun trying to make it fit. Im hoping it looks identical or even slightly more poke.


yours should fit perfectly. they'll poke a little bit more than his in the front and his are tucked a little


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


>


lol mine hit 70000 yesterday


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> lol mine hit 70000 yesterday


My baby has a lot of life left in her


----------



## w4xm4n (May 30, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I really never get a break


Which yellow light does that picture refer to? The yellow light showing on your small LCD screen. Mine was always pixelated like that and I couldn't match it to anything particular.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Brake pad wear sensor


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Brakes


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> My baby has a lot of life left in her


haha yeah i was just givin you sh*t


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah im used to it lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

140k? She's just a baby! I'm at 163k


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> 140k? She's just a baby! I'm at 163k


Shes my baby 
Bryan you don't post enough. 
I have never seen a picture of your interior!


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Shes my baby
> *Bryan you don't post enough.*
> I have never seen a picture of your interior!


i lost


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Took one wheel apart lastnight. Person who sold me my wheels told me the wrong specs.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh god...what are they?


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Oh god...what are they?


this


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Oh god...what are they?


Pretty sure its 9.75 et56


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Are you measuring properly? That's an odd size, although not impossible. Take a pic with a tape measure


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Are you measuring properly? That's an odd size, although not impossible. Take a pic with a tape measure


Well my wheel with my new lip is at my friends. We took it apart there so i'll get that picture when i can.

When i get home i'll try to take a pic of the wheels the way i got them.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

did you make sure to measure only where the tire sits? (as opposed to outside edge of each lip.)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> did you make sure to measure only where the tire sits? (as opposed to outside edge of each lip.)


Yeah i know


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Even then it still wouldn't be a .75 measurement. Are they vette bolt pattern?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Shes my baby
> Bryan you don't post enough.
> I have never seen a picture of your interior!


Meh! :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wanna help me out? This is before the new lip. Is it take off half inch total to make up for where the tire actually sits?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I still think they are 9.5.:sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How much do you take off for each end?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im pretty sure you subtract 1" of the overall size. This is measuring 10.25 so i was guessing this to be 9.25"


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

i think it probably is 9.5. i don't see why the guy would lie and tell you a different size and also how many wheels do you know that make 9.75 wide?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

He had the wheels on his car for a day. He might of not been sure himself.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You subtract .25" for each side


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Or you can measure from inside bead to inside bead


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Or you can measure from inside bead to inside bead












So they are 9.5" with old lip









10" with new lip.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got these finally too:thumbup:


Never knew the door cards were plastic welded into the door panel. I was planning on switching the cards and handles over to my current panel...any suggestions?

NickBroderick glued his..thats my last choice.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/a6937608-193e-7694.jpg[IMG]
> Got these finally too:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ram7884 (May 24, 2011)

What color is your current interior? I guess you want to just use the door cards and not the whole door panel so everything matches? It's a little bit of work to do the door cards but it isn't bad. I did black leather cards in my passat. 

I used a razor knife and a small mini pry bar to bust the plastic welds and then after cleaning up the holes and everything I used a fast drying epoxy and clamps to set the new cards in place. Just don't get the plastic specific epoxy because it takes forever to dry and doesn't seem to work as well. I Think I used 2 tubes for all 4 doors and it turned out really well. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisdragger (Jan 17, 2012)

KEWLL


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ram7884 said:


> What color is your current interior? I guess you want to just use the door cards and not the whole door panel so everything matches? It's a little bit of work to do the door cards but it isn't bad. I did black leather cards in my passat.
> 
> I used a razor knife and a small mini pry bar to bust the plastic welds and then after cleaning up the holes and everything I used a fast drying epoxy and clamps to set the new cards in place. Just don't get the plastic specific epoxy because it takes forever to dry and doesn't seem to work as well. I Think I used 2 tubes for all 4 doors and it turned out really well. Good luck! :thumbup:


Yeah i have brown and black right now. With the pieces from the black panels it'll be all black and brown. I have brown headliner too.

I know the handles are easy to swap but i feel like its going to be a pain in the ass.
How are they holding up now?





chrisdragger said:


> KEWLL


Cool story bro


----------



## ram7884 (May 24, 2011)

They are holding up fine now and I don't really expect any problems. When you pop off the plastic welds you will have tabs sticking out on the door panel and the corresponding open slots in the door cards. Some of them actually popped right back in while others fit roughly. Just clean up the holes with your knife and lay the epoxy in where it was originally plastic welded when you have the cards set where you want them. After I had everything lined up I clamped the cards down in place with some C-clams and shop towels to keep anything from being scuffed and used the epoxy. You just have to be careful you don't break it up too bad when you are taking the cards out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay thanks. Im going to try that when the weather gets a little better out.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Okay thanks. Im going to try that when the weather gets a little better out.


you will seriously hate life cutting the plastic welds with a razor. when i took my door panel apart and looked at them i started to try and cut them out but a lot of them were just flush with the door card so they couldn't be cleanly cut off, they had to be dug out. i ended up just pulling the fabric out from the front and putting the new fabric in that way tucking the new fabric around the edges and gluing it down. since you're talking about taking the door cards out and putting them in another panel you might as well just drill out the plastic welds very carefully if you cant cut them off


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

After hearing about how much of a pain in the ass this will be its probably going to be spring when i finally get around to doing it.

I still have all new speakers all around to do.


----------



## ram7884 (May 24, 2011)

I promise it really isn't that bad. Instead of using the knife to cut it out just use it to help in breaking the welds. I mainly used a small (less than 6") pry bar to break the plastic welds and the knife to help clean things out. Probably went through 3 blades to make sure I was using a sharp one. I just did it one door at a time at my coffee table while watching tv and drinking beer. Probably took me an evening per door just messing around with it. Beer always helps too! :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New wheels lol
Couldn't turn the deal up.
I just paid for them so theyre probably be here in a week or 2.


They might be for sale soon:thumbup:

Might use them for winter wheels idk yet.

Idk the offset but the wheels are 17x9.5 all around.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So you wanna do black on the brown doors or brown on the black doors? I ares confussssseddd.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Black on brown doors. 

Alex i love that picture lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> New wheels lol
> Couldn't turn the deal up.
> I just paid for them so theyre probably be here in a week or 2.
> 
> ...


I think et56. I have 2 sets in my garage, I can go look if you like


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


>


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

marc, you are a douchebag for having two sets of wheels i want and not handing any of them over.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> marc, you are a douchebag for having two sets of wheels i want and not handing any of them over.


Well i love you james?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

God that's a sad picture nick.
RIP


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love quattro


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

do it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PES-G2-Supe...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item3370c10aee#ht_500wt_1198


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish lol
Thats cheap as hell though. 
Wish i had the money to blow.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why is that so cheap? :what:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

needs to be tax time. po folk reup


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> po folk reup


 :facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do the rear brakes not have pad wear sensors?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

No, they do not


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> No, they do not


 Thank you sir


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

**** these things.
I made my dad remove it from the panel i was about to break this dumb thing.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds about right :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> sounds about right :thumbdown:


 Atleast he got it out haha..i'll let him attempt to put it in. He said it'll be easy but when i looked at it i feel like its going to break.

Yours held up with glue so i should be okay lol


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/a69377c0-f7dd-05f3.jpg[IMG]
> **** these things.
> I made my dad remove it from the panel i was about to break this dumb thing.[/QUOTE]
> 
> told you, howd he remove them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> told you, howd he remove them


 He cut the clips out without touching the actual door card. Now with my current tan card hes going to mess the panel up so the new black one will still clip in. We'll probably glue it for extra support too.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> He cut the clips out without touching the actual door card. Now with my current tan card hes going to mess the panel up so the new black one will still clip in. We'll probably glue it for extra support too.


 clip in how?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> clip in how?


 Its held in with clips that are plastic welded in. If i keep the form of it and mess up the panel, the new panel should be able to fit good with some glue for extra support.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Its held in with clips that are plastic welded in. If i keep the form of it and mess up the panel, the new panel should be able to fit good with some glue for extra support.


 That's what I did. I wouldn't use the word clip tho, more like tab. Then just re glue the tab, instead of re plastic welding.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> That's what I did. I wouldn't use the word clip tho, more like tab. Then just re glue the tab, instead of re plastic welding.


 this, they're definitely tabs, but i get what you mean, you should be good with glue though


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

thizzprofessor said:


> this, they're definitely tabs, but i get what you mean, you should be good with glue though


 Not glue, but plastic epoxy :thumbup:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

either way, hot glue will work sufficiently, its not like the inside of the door panel is exposed to the elements


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The door handle itself holds the card on slightly too...Extra support. Just need to hope some idiot in my backseat doesn't break it somehow.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> The door handle itself holds the card on slightly too...Extra support. Just need to hope some idiot in my backseat doesn't break it somehow.


 haha yeah, i keep my backseat windows locked at all times so nobody f*cks with them and breaks anything since one regulator already broke on me


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

3 of mine busted when people leaned on them


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> 3 of mine busted when people leaned on them


 thats why you have to tell the passengers before they get in your car that they have to sit still with their hands in their laps


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I cuff my passengers


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> I cuff my passengers


 because rape car


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

rickyb5r said:


> because rape car


 I'm betting truth.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You guys let people sit in your back seat? :what:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm betting truth.


 :wink:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

I scoot my seat up for nobody. The passengers usually ****ed in that situation


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> You guys let people sit in your back seat? :what:


 no...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Is it weird that im starting to hate my CC mod? should i join the crew? 
i do think clear corners look good i just dont like the ecodes because i'll need all new bulbs. 

thinking about buying s4/facelift headlights. 
anyone wanna tradeeee lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Amber is all the rage. Haven't you heard?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Amber is all the rage. Haven't you heard?


 Wes' car looks so good with the amber. Just added another thing to my endless to-do list...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Amber is all the rage. Haven't you heard?


 QFT. 

Get with the program Marc…..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Is it weird that im starting to hate my CC mod? should i join the crew?
> i do think clear corners look good i just dont like the ecodes because i'll need all new bulbs.
> 
> thinking about buying s4/facelift headlights.
> anyone wanna tradeeee lol


 I would trade, but my headlights are trash.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> QFT.
> 
> Get with the program Marc&#133;..


 Its your fault chris. I was looking through your thread and seen you switched them.

Damn you


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

amber


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha yeah I was over the CC look, plus my headlights were so foggy beyond fixing


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Amber is way better


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

amber alwaysss


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mark, 

I was looking throug Page 6, 7 and 9 in this thread back when you were doing your headliner. did you use any backing foam material on you did you headliner? just wanted to know how you feel about the outcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wrapped over my old headliner. I didn't pull the old one off. If you get good adhesive and your factory headliner isn't sagging you should be good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Goods #2 have arrived.
























I love them stem caps!









Should i sellll them or rock them. They are soo mint. 2 small knicks on the lip but nothing serious at all.

All 4 center caps.
Even have these lug caps


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

i like those better than the gottis


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thizzprofessor said:


> i like those better than the gottis


 x2


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thizzprofessor said:


> i like those better than the gottis


 LOL, youhigh.net? 

I hate those wheels...especially more than gottis.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> LOL, youhigh.net?
> 
> I hate those wheels...especially more than gottis.


 i'm high and i most definitely would NOT choose the vette wheels over the gottis.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

These are deff better than the gottis and almost 3 times as much lol.

3 piece wheels are a must.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> i'm high and i most definitely would NOT choose the vette wheels over the gottis.


 He speeks da troof^


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> These are deff better than the gottis and almost 3 times as much lol.
> 
> 3 piece wheels are a must.


 I don't think I understand this post? lol.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> LOL, youhigh.net?
> 
> I hate those wheels...especially more than gottis.


 the gottis are gay as sh*t looking 



NickBroderick said:


> i'm high and i most definitely would NOT choose the vette wheels over the gottis.


 sounds like you're smoking mids 



MarcMiller said:


> These are deff better than the gottis and almost 3 times as much lol.
> 
> 3 piece wheels are a must.


 that makes no sense marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry i was driving lol..

I bought the vette wheels mainly to sell them.
I want to rock the gottis haha.
I want 3 piece wheels in my life.


Thats what the post meant. I paid more than 3x the amount for the gottis than the vette wheels.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sent you a pm about those vettes if you want to sell.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Suprem3 said:


> Sent you a pm about those vettes if you want to sell.


 i pm'd back


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Sorry i was driving lol..
> 
> I bought the vette wheels mainly to sell them.
> I want to rock the gottis haha.
> ...


 First it was being on the phone while driving, then it was texting while driving, now it's posting on vortex while driving... What is this world coming to :facepalm: 

I can't wait to see the gottis on and if you pulll off 10" all around


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks man haha its gonna be rough but i'd like to rock it good.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thizzprofessor said:


> the gottis are gay as sh*t looking
> 
> Don't listen to this.. :facepalm:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha coming from the guy with the houndstooth interior.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> thizzprofessor said:
> 
> 
> > the gottis are gay as sh*t looking
> ...


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> either way you go wheelwise, its been done before so who cares really


 you have pics of a slammed silver b5 on 10" chrome gottis all around?!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't mind the Gottis but they woudn't be the first wheel I'd choose and I definitely wouldn't spend 3k on them…is that what you said Marc? 3k!???


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

Frankie b5 said:


> you have pics of a slammed silver b5 on 10" chrome gottis all around?!


 http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5115941-El-Mojito 

sorry its not silver lol 



thepirate said:


> I don't mind the Gottis but they woudn't be the first wheel I'd choose and I definitely wouldn't spend 3k on them…is that what you said Marc? 3k!???


 i agree, ill sh*t myself if he spent that much on those. you can get custom ssr's for cheaper than that


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

He has chrome gottis but they're not 10" all around. 

Pretty much every wheel has been done, I don't get why people make that comment. Buy what you like and don't worry about who has them, just make yours better.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5115941-El-Mojito
> 
> sorry its not silver lol


 nor 10" as Colin said. 

Minor differences change the whole picture, dont be so closed minded :beer:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Marc, do you even plan on keeping them chrome?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Also his aren't chrome there polished


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I spent nowhere near 3k on my gottis..i spent a lot less than you think on my sawblades too.

As far as ive seen no1 has 10"s all around. Also no1 is going to like every wheel someone has.

I like my gottis and unless you have something nicer dont talk sh*t on them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just to get the record straight I wasn't talking crap. I just said they wouldn't be my first choice. Cars gonna look dope once everything is together though!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Just to get the record straight I wasn't talking crap. I just said they wouldn't be my first choice. Cars gonna look dope once everything is together though!


 No i know chris..everyones going to like wheels more than other wheels. 


For anyone who wants to know i paid 1600$ for the gottis shipped. Im rebuilding them so they are 10". Ive never seen 10" gottis before. Mine are polished not chrome. Im also on coils not on air ride..that has a lot to do with the way the cars going to come out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Also for the record, don't comment in my thread telling me my wheels are ugly as sh*t...ESPECIALLY when you don't have wheels on your car anywhere around the same level as mine.

You need to give respect to earn it.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

$hit just got real


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

People need to watch what they say when they don't have anything behind them to show for it.

In no way am i being a douche or an a$$..if you don't like my sh*t thats good for you. Don't deliberately tell me they're ugly.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the gotti's a lot marc and cant wait to see them on good luck with it man


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's been a while since you've shown your sensitive side, Marc. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

While the gottis wouldn't have been my first choice they are hardley "gay as ****".. Or played out, I can count maybe 3 b5's that I have ever seen on them.. And if your broke ass thinks some hill billy hot rod wheels that you can get for less then 300 bucks a set are nicer or any less played out then 3 piece fully polished anything.. Then you need to get a grip on reality.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

lol i have 10s in the mail right now with a lot lower offset than that


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> While the gottis wouldn't have been my first choice they are hardley "gay as ****".. Or played out, I can count maybe 3 b5's that I have ever seen on them.. And if your broke ass thinks some hill billy hot rod wheels that you can get for less then 300 bucks a set are nicer or any less played out then 3 piece fully polished anything.. Then you need to get a grip on reality.


 the price of a wheel hardly has to do with how good it looks..


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the gotti's so you can all eat a dick.

I can't wait until Marc is the first to pull off 10's all around on pretty much stock fenders.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Marc, 
I really want to see the outcome of the Gotti's. I think they'll look great. 


:thumbup: 

Make sure you post pictures: 


thizzprofessor said:


> lol i have 10s in the mail right now with a lot lower offset than that


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

thizzprofessor said:


> lol i have 10s in the mail right now with a lot lower offset than that


 neat.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

rickyb5r said:


> neat.


 Beat me too it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

$1600 is a solid price for 3 piece wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah $1,600 is a pretty good price for 3- piece wheels. I can't wait to see them done. 




thizzprofessor said:


> lol i have 10s in the mail right now with a lot lower offset than that


 ......


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thizzprofessor said:


> lol i have 10s in the mail right now with a lot lower offset than that





thizzprofessor said:


> the price of a wheel hardly has to do with how good it looks..


 
Cant wait to see that **** show then :screwy:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

thizzprofessor said:


> lol i have 10s in the mail right now with a lot lower offset than that


 Dude your car sucks. Shutup. Your car is pretty much stock. What gives you the right to come in his thread and talk ****. 

And FYI. To fit 10's properly up front your offsets better be on point. Just because your offsets are lower doesn't mean ****. Except that you're probably going to have horrible amounts of poke. But I guess good luck with that. :screwy:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There's a lot of **** talking going on in here right now...let's not forget that _most_ cars in here are "pretty much stock". That doesn't take away from anything...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my 12v had 3 turbos


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> He has chrome gottis but they're not 10" all around.
> 
> Pretty much every wheel has been done, I don't get why people make that comment. Buy what you like and don't worry about who has them, just make yours better.


This



NickBroderick said:


> my 12v had 3 turbos


:laugh:

Can't wait to see the wheels Marc, interested to see the outcome.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> my 12v had 3 turbos


Leave it to Nick hahahah 


Few people know how hard it is to get 10s to fit properly on a non-widebody b5. Can't wait to see this done marc! :thumbup:


----------



## Korito (Jul 17, 2011)

I love gottis, I cant wait to see the turn out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Im counting down the days until my summer mode is in effect.

So my friend sean helped me do my brakes today and my pad wear sensor is still on even with the new pads..why is this happening?

Is there a way to bypass it? Connect the wires together maybe?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You said he did the rears, if that's the case, they don't have sensors


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You said he did the rears, if that's the case, they don't have sensors


He did all 4... Just the rears were a bitch..he got it though. 
The new pads upfront have sensors and i still have the light.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

can it be cleared in vag-com? If you have one I'd try that


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Electrical tape over the light on the dash


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Make sure the connections are tight if not that. Just connect the wires. Together and forget the sensors


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I would just twist the wires together and call it a day.. You have the wheels off enough to realize if your pads are getting low anyway


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just don't get why even with new pads the sensors still not working.

Only thing i can think of is a rip in the wire.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My rotors were shot


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well my day sucks.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what broke? i cant figure it out


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> what broke? i cant figure it out


From what it looks i think my power steering rack took a **** on me.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone ever replace their power steering rack?

Idk wtf to do.
My cars just sitting at home on jack stands with a tarp so my driveway doesn't look like ****.

I guess i'll try the power steering leak fix stuff and go from there. So much for having money saved up for my wheels and all.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc, I want those blades

I've heard the motor needs to be pulled in order to change the rack...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James i hate you lol. 
I dont think the motor would have to be pulled. The rack seems to be tucked up pretty good.

A new rack on ecs is like 900$. 
Looks like my cars going to be sitting in my driveway for a while


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

damn that sucks 
Do you have a service manual?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> damn that sucks
> Do you have a service manual?


Not yet. Im probably going to buy a bentley now.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

I changed a rack on mine last yeat. Fairly easy job (took me 2-3 hrs) and you can buy remanufactured one for about 150-200. I am at work right now but if you drop me a pm i will find the seller tonight.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

found the diy i followed

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/261248-How-Do-I-Replace-rack-and-pinion-!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bently is a good idea to have, i bought one a while ago, only needed it once so far but it was great to have


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i regret not buying it back in december when they were a little cheaper.

Bronz let me know the place you bought it from when you get a chance. 
I feel like whenever i fix one thing something else takes a **** on me.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah i regret not buying it back in december when they were a little cheaper.
> 
> Bronz let me know the place you bought it from when you get a chance.
> I feel like whenever i fix one thing something else takes a **** on me.


i feel like my cars gonna fall apart soon, front end is making so many weird noises


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

there's a thread on AZ where you can download one free I'll try and find it

edit: here is where you can get a copy http://depositfiles.com/files/jc3gj4m71


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bronz when you did it how can i make sure i don't mess up the clockspring? My friend just replaced his rack and he messed his clockspring up so now he has an airbag light and a traction control light.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i feel like my cars gonna fall apart soon, front end is making so many weird noises


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i feel like my cars gonna fall apart soon, front end is making so many weird noises


I need control arms, tie rods, and an axle. My front end is horrible too. I know how you feel. Only thing is i don't make enough money to fix all of these so its gonna be a problem.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I need control arms, tie rods, and an axle. My front end is horrible too. I know how you feel. Only thing is i don't make enough money to fix all of these so its gonna be a problem.


for the clock spring id just pull the wheel and spring off just to be safe :thumbup:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

bought from this guy:

http://stores.ebay.com/GARO-STEERIN...99379010&_sid=739326480&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

how can you mess up the clockspring? you don't need to take off the airbag or steering wheel. all you need to do is unbolt the steering column below dash which is one nut.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I feel like whenever i fix one thing something else takes a **** on me.


I think we all feel this

here's the link to the service manual download again http://depositfiles.com/files/jc3gj4m71


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I just replaced the steering rack in my 03 A6 a week ago. Its the same as the A4. When you unbolt the steering column from the rack, push the rod up away from the rack, and tie it up out of the way, so it doesnt come part in 2 pieces. I found the hardest thing about it, is accessing the bottom bolt under the car, and reinstalling the power steering lines, because youve only got a small window to work with. No need to remove the motor.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> bought from this guy:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/GARO-STEERIN...99379010&_sid=739326480&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> how can you mess up the clockspring? you don't need to take off the airbag or steering wheel. all you need to do is unbolt the steering column below dash which is one nut.


How do i know if a have a toyo or zf rack?! I wanna buy the right one.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Call dealer with your vin and ask for the OEM part number. Type in the part number in Google and see what comes up. Thats what i did.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> Call dealer with your vin and ask for the OEM part number. Type in the part number in Google and see what comes up. Thats what i did.


On that ebay site they dont have them labeled which is which.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> Call dealer with your vin and ask for the OEM part number. Type in the part number in Google and see what comes up. Thats what i did.


thank you bro. you just saved me like 400$. the guy you bought it from doesn't sell 2.8 facelift racks. so i put my part number in on ebay and found one for 310$ plus 175$ core charge. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A4-VW-...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item2eb3303005#ht_1655wt_954

better than this..http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-steering-rack_82512.html



just need to wait until it clears to get the rest of my ****.



i dont get it. i moved my car today and i wasn't leaking fluid at all. It wasn't making any power steering noises either. maybe i should try some power steering fluid leak fix. i hate putting **** like that in my car.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> edit: here is where you can get a copy http://depositfiles.com/files/jc3gj4m71


LEGIT. download this if you want a free bentley.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

is there fluid left?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> is there fluid left?


yeah theres some still in there. it was poring out yesterday and day nothing..?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> LEGIT. download this if you want a free bentley.


haha it seems like that but it is legit I downloaded this and I have the actual book too. It's better if I don't feel like running to my garage and lug the giant book to go and read something real quick


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas why it would stop leaking and why fluid would still be in the reservoir? I still have up to the minimum in there. I moved my car onto my street yesterday and it wasn't making any power steering noise either...?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Didn't you put some stop leak in it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Didn't you put some stop leak in it?


I haven't put anything in at all yet.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mother ****ing magic.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Mother ****ing magic.


Im a wizard.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ios40gL8kzo


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im a wizard.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If anyone wants my old interior let me know. Im about to throw it out.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats pretty much what I did with my old interior minus the seats. 
Its better then taking up space.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I doubt i can sell it and its just taking up room in my basement. My dads bitching because my basement is filled with door panels, old seats, gottis, old lips, and bolts all over.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I just read through ALL 39 pages and I'm lovin what you're doing to your 2.8! I wanna see those Gottis on already damnit!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> I just read through ALL 39 pages and I'm lovin what you're doing to your 2.8! I wanna see those Gottis on already damnit!


Damn thank you! I love my car so much and appreciate the compliment.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bought my control arm kit yesterday from FCP Groton. Cool ass guys. Should be buying my rack once i deposit my money into the bank. 

Hopefully my cars good in another week or 2. Its been a long 2 weeks so far.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What interior pieces are you giving away?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> What interior pieces are you giving away?


My old seats. Front and rear..if you want them theyre yours


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

leather? black? power? heated?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You can look through my thread for the old pics of the seats or can just look at the thread i made selling them.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If anyone needs tie rod ends i have a set for sale 

Never used..still in the box.
Upgraded metal set too.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't even know this came with inner tie rods?

Im not complaining.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lets see some of your rain tray cut outs.
Gonna cut my soon..need to get my friends compressor over my house so i can get started on it all.

Im trying to do them exactly like this.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

best advice i can give is start with a hole saw


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> best advice i can give is start with a hole saw


Really? How long did it take you for yours? Im sure you cut a lot more than what im doing. Im mainly just trying to make my control arms last me.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Hole saws are the best start. If I cut my rain tray that's what I'm going to do. P_q did that in his don't know if he has pictures of it but you can pm him


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Really? How long did it take you for yours? Im sure you cut a lot more than what im doing. Im mainly just trying to make my control arms last me.


yeah, super clean if you get it in the right spots, my driver side looks 10x better than the passenger side....doesnt take long at all either


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im gonna take a hole saw on where the dents are then use a grinder to make it bigger.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I went with hole saw then sawzall


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I'm going to hole saw then file :sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I want the balljoint to be able to come up and not hit anything. If i cut it long the actual arm will hit.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Test fit.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Sawblades are going to look good on there. I wish I had the extra money, a friend of mine is selling a set with adapters and tires for $800.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks man. I like how they look.
I got mine for a steal. 
Im hoping to buy tires and adapters soon and throw these on til like may.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well the leak **** didn't help. Kinda figured it wouldn't. I was just hoping it'd slow it down so i could drive it but i cant drive 10minutes without being completely dry.

Still have my friends compressor at my house so hopefully wednesday ill take the control arms out and the rack.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I used that stop leak in the passat and after what I think was 3 weeks it's started to make noise again...not a bad temp. fix that's for sure.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I used that stop leak in the passat and after what I think was 3 weeks it's started to make noise again...not a bad temp. fix that's for sure.


i was hoping it would slow it down to where i can top it off every few days..i guess my seals are worse than i thought.




im just going to pull the rack this wednesday and hopefully get it rebuilt and reinstalled shortly after.
while its getting rebuilt i'll install the new control arms and axle.:thumbup:

atleast im getting maintenance done.:beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> :wave:


Mahh *****.
Buy me beer:thumbup:


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

Looks good! :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

mschulte said:


> Looks good! :beer:


thanks buddy.
these are gonna be temp til i finish the gottis.

atleast i'll have some stance now rather than having the stock 16s on until may.
:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Another part to add to the list!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What did you use to cut the rain trays?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> What did you use to cut the rain trays?


cutoff wheel


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

so i wanna get my adapters but im still iffy about what size to run upfront.
in the rear i want to sit around et18-20. my fronts, im not sure if i can run anything other than a 28mm adapter to have enough inner clearance not to rub.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Go to the hardware store and grab some longer bolts with the same size and pitch as the lugs, and a bunch of washers that will fit the bolt.. Stack the washers untill you reach the desired fit, and measure them.. Order adapters in that size


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I was hoping to try my gottis on alex's car upfront. Just need to compare his bags to my coils.

Im leaning towards et18-20 in the rear and et22-24 upfront.

Im going off of other peoples cars and offsets as of now.

Heres Josh's car...
















17x10.5 et24








17x9 et20

And James' car on the blades...
















17x9.5 all around
Et18 rear & et23 upfront.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres another to go by..
Devin's car.








18x10 in the rear & 18x8.5 front.
Offsets are et4 front et8 rear.

Gives you a good idea how my car will sit.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

That hoodrich car looks retarded...and last I saw it the fenders were a little more than beat up. I like the front fitment on James' car. Keep in mind your issue might be inner clearance, something Devin doens't have to worry about on an 8.5.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> That hoodrich car looks retarded...and last I saw it the fenders were a little more than beat up. I like the front fitment on James' car. Keep in mind your issue might be inner clearance, something Devin doens't have to worry about on an 8.5.


We were discussing that on fb earlier,his inner clearance should end up the same as the fat fives he used to run.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't mind that much poke. He has 18s and he's almost tucking them thats why his fenders are messed up.

I'll be on 17s. Im gonna be sitting like James just with more poke upfront and slight more in the rear. Same height.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So 30 millimeter rear adapter and 25 millimeter upfront.
Ordering my stuff tomorrow along with my 205/45/17 nankangs.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Another part to add to the list!


Haha I've had this same one sitting in my trunk for 6 months. At some point I'll do it and my wheel bearing.

Where are you getting your adapters from? Do Motorsport Tech, they're awesome!!


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Adaptec is really good also. PM brad i think his name is. He'll give you a good deal:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Haha I've had this same one sitting in my trunk for 6 months. At some point I'll do it and my wheel bearing.
> 
> Where are you getting your adapters from? Do Motorsport Tech, they're awesome!!


I hear you. Im doing my axel soon because i dont wanna get an alignment again. 




rickyb5r said:


> Adaptec is really good also. PM brad i think his name is. He'll give you a good deal:thumbup:


I messaged him and hes hooking it up:thumbup:







Oh and if anyone wants to buy my stock 16" wheels let me know.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i wokeup early today to start the rack with my friend sean and he gets called into work right before we're about to start.

My dad offered to help and im glad cuz this is a ****ty job to do by yourself.

















Rags and **** all over.
























Little hidden bolt.

















Thats my morning lol...gave the rack w/ my tie rod assembly to my friend to rebuild. Rebuild kit was only 35$ but I'm paying him to do it too. Better than paying 400-500$ for a new rack.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Why did you do it on the street?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Could you see where it was leaking


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bc he lives in philly.. you get no driveways or alleys with most of those row homes.

told ya the job sucked


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> bc he lives in philly.. you get no driveways or alleys with most of those row homes.
> 
> told ya the job sucked


i will never again work on the street. that **** is ridiculous


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

who needs a garage?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My dad didn't want me getting ps fluid all over the driveway and my brothers cars in the driveway cuz they're changing his alternator.

**** philly lol


Glad the racks out now i can get my control arms done and my axle in.

Chris I couldn't see where it was leaking.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My cars cluttered..









































Slowly making progress.
Does anyone know how to properly install control arms? My bentley didnt come yet and i dont want to mess the bushings up.

Do i put the tops in tight and just install them normal? Or do i not tighten them all the way..that might only apply to the lowers im not surr.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ive always read to jack the suspension up, as its got a load on it, then tighten them down.

Where did you get your steering rack rebuild kit?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Ive always read to jack the suspension up, as its got a load on it, then tighten them down.
> 
> Where did you get your steering rack rebuild kit?


I bought it from RockAuto. 
So just jack the whole assembly up while the cars still on the stands?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah jack the suspension up, then drop it about an inch and tighten them there... That way it's tight at ride height and not stretching the bushings


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Yeah jack the suspension up, then drop it about an inch and tighten them there... That way it's tight at ride height and not stretching the bushings


So jack it up to a normal height then lower it an inch? Does this go for the uppers into the ca bracket and the lowers?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Another ****ty day..
















Clears perfectly on this side








Hits the ECU box on driver side. I should be good though.
















I beat the **** outta this to get it out.
















This thing is kinda loose on the new control arm but its on the same way it was on the old one..i dont get it.
























They're shot.








My new jack fits under my friends car aired out. I love it.

Hopefully tomorrow i get the axle in. 
Still waiting on the rack. 
I didn't tighten the control arms down yet..everything is still hanging. Hopefully the bushings don't get messed up.

Oh and i found this today too








Might need to buy SS brake lines earlier than expected.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

there's a jack like that at harbor freight. I want it so bad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> there's a jack like that at harbor freight. I want it so bad.


Thats were this is from. Its SO badass.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought that $60 one for harbor freight and I'm immediately kicking myself in the ass as, even though it's lower than my craftsman jack, it still doesn't fit under my car :facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My dad came home with this one and was like ya you wont need wood anymore haha


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> My dad came home with this one and was like ya you wont need wood anymore haha


I can't wait for the day I get to stop doing that lol. I plan on going 50/50 with my dad and getting one. He could use it too for his 944 which is pretty low


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I can't wait for the day I get to stop doing that lol. I plan on going 50/50 with my dad and getting one. He could use it too for his 944 which is pretty low


This ones real legit. It lifts up almost 2 feet.




I got this today too thanks to sir Broderick himself. He hooked it up:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I bought that $60 one for harbor freight and I'm immediately kicking myself in the ass as, even though it's lower than my craftsman jack, it still doesn't fit under my car :facepalm:


Marc's just not low enough man I had that one my friend gave it to me and another couldn't fit under my car at all.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your front end is gonna feel so much better once all that stuff is installed. Make sure you get an alignment right after.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha my car is deff low enough. Well maybe not right now but it was low.

Chris i agree. Im hoping everything feels amazing when i get it back. Deff need an alignment..i drove with a
Bad alignment for over 8 months..time to fix that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Almost done. Axles in. As you can see it was pretty bad..wasn't clicking too much surprisingly.


----------



## jmunoz-a4 (Feb 1, 2012)

new to the forum and i was watching this tread. nice work man. I have an a4 b5 that im starting to work on too. same color and winter wheels lol. 

quick questions for you. im sending it to the bodyshop in a week or two. is there any reason why you did not shave the washer caps? im thinking of shaving mine and filling out the plate holes too.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just didn't care at the moment. Im going to get an S4 front bumper and S4 sideskirts eventually anyway so idc..my holes on my front bumper are coming through so it looks like ****.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

lol, we have like the same problems. i just found out that my brake hose is torn too, i need control arms bad, and i just replaced one axle and i need 3 more


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> lol, we have like the same problems. i just found out that my brake hose is torn too, i need control arms bad, and i just replaced one axle and i need 3 more


yeah haha i replaced both front axles on my car since i've had it. my whole front end should be 100% except for my brake lines. i guess the uppers got destroyed from constantly hitting my rain tray all summer. feels good being up to date on maintenance.


----------



## jmunoz-a4 (Feb 1, 2012)

ah ok i see i see. thats good man. i did think about getting s4 bumper but at the time i dont have much money and so instead i think i wanna turn this into an A4 only parts as of bumpers skirts etc etc and just throw in s4 grill and random small stuff. 

seems like im broke most of the time from driving my audi


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my axles looked like that and were silent as a nun in a strip club :thumbup:

i miss my bentley already


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

jmunoz-a4 said:


> ah ok i see i see. thats good man. i did think about getting s4 bumper but at the time i dont have much money and so instead i think i wanna turn this into an A4 only parts as of bumpers skirts etc etc and just throw in s4 grill and random small stuff.
> 
> seems like im broke most of the time from driving my audi


oh i hear you on that...i spend all my money on my car, food, and weed. its just a way of life i guess. 




NickBroderick said:


> my axles looked like that and were silent as a nun in a strip club :thumbup:
> 
> i miss my bentley already


mine only clicked on hard turns..i didnt wanna worry about getting an alignment again anytime soon so i said fu*k it i'll just replace it now.

i love the bentley..thanks again. it'll deff come in handy.:thumbup:


----------



## jmunoz-a4 (Feb 1, 2012)

haha. as long as there is gas&weed money life is already good :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

who needs weed money anymore? :sly:

no problem marc, when are you visiting again?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick i would love to sell..im just lazy. Weed=life.

Im not sure when i'll visit again..we should figure out a weekend..im down to come down. My car will be lower and have blades


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The difference in shaft size.from stock to aftermarket is crazy...makes you.wonder why Audi made them so thick.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> The difference in shaft size.from stock to aftermarket is crazy...makes you.wonder why Audi made them so thick.


I probably just bought a ****ty brand axle compared to stock. Im not sure if anyones heard of EMPI axles?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I probably just bought a ****ty brand axle compared to stock. Im not sure if anyones heard of EMPI axles?


EMPI has been around a long time and they're pretty big in the VW aftermarket stuff. I don't know why the stock axles are so thick, better balancing I'm guessing?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ive used the empi axles in a few cars now and never had any issues with them, they seem real strong


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Empi are sid and what jhmotorsports sells as their solid upgrades


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well thats good to know. I didnt know how good a 90$ axle could be. My driver axle is a raxle and its holding up perfect still. Drove on it all summer low and all.


----------



## pzp107 (Nov 30, 2006)

the stock axles are hollow, therfore use a large cicumference to increase strength and hence why they are also substantially lighter. 

I am not an engineer for empi but I am sure they run a solid axle because it is much easier to manufacture, mill and heat treat, not for strength. As both use the same size CV and material choice. Maybe slightly different heat treatments. neither has the bar be the weak link not that your going for the power anyway.

With that said I have the empi's in my own car and are a great cheaper alternative to 150 dollar cv;s only or 400+ complete new axles.


Did you get those arm rests in yet to the old door cards? Interested in seeing how that came out for ya.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks pzp. Haven't started the door cards yet...my cars been down i had to fix a lot of ****.

Im still looking to get a new center console lid or maybe i'll wrap mine.

I might buy a plastic welder to help me with swapping the pieces over. It'll get done eventually...just not sure when. As long as its all done before the summer thats all i care about.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Put the rebuilt rack in today and it was STILL leaking out of the driver side..so looks like i need to save up money for 2-3 weeks and buy a new rack.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Tell me about it wes..i never get a ****ing break lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So my dad bought the rack for me. Its coming from cali so it'll take atleast a week or so to get to pa..gives me some time to pay it off lol


New rack is rebuilt oem..comes with a 1yr warranty too.

**** POWER STEERING RACKS.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What exactly is it leaking from


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> What exactly is it leaking from


Driver side seal.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

dads ftw

:thumbup:

fix it and come hang in a week or two


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I prob wont have the new rack until next week. I deff wanna come down again soon but after this rack i have absolutely no money..need to stack up some cash.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

shiiiit.

well i'll be here till may!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good **** nicholas.
I'll come down with sean for a weekend or something..we need to party or something down there


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i still want a b5 vortex meet here. let's do it ******s.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i still want a b5 vortex meet here. let's do it ******s.


I'll do it. Idk who else would come..im sure Dave would come up.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im gonna put new wheels on, quit my job, then smoke a joint with you all.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> im gonna put new wheels on, quit my job, then smoke a joint with you all.


James lets smoke soon. I roll prop blunts all day so i'll roll up one of them :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im down. are you busy sunday night? maybe you me and alex can chill if he'll still be around by then


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Why the hell do I live all the way in KY? I wish I had some b5 guys to smoke with


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James i work til like 8 i think and my cars obviously ****ed still but im down. If not this weekend maybe once i fix my car me and my friend sean will come blaze with you...hes a pothead too.

Drama PA is where its at man haha
Maybe i'll see you at sowo or h2o or something.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i think by sunday night alex and i will be properly enjoying some medicine

if not then he's in the dog house for the next week


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sleeping on the couch


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i hope one day you sleep on our couch


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I slept on their couch.....and in nicks bed


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

where the **** was i when that happened?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> where the **** was i when that happened?


Yeah...roofies will do that to you


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

or this!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love me a nice blunt any day


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im trying to sell my stock audi wheels with tires if anyones interested.

Don't have room for them anymore.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> James i work til like 8 i think and my cars obviously ****ed still but im down. If not this weekend maybe once i fix my car me and my friend sean will come blaze with you...hes a pothead too.
> 
> Drama PA is where its at man haha
> Maybe i'll see you at sowo or h2o or something.


Let's do it. Im down for a cruise.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just gotta fix my car first. Im hoping this weekend it'll be done.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Marc let's get a a cruise to state college


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Marc let's get a a cruise to state college


Its gotta be on a weekend like a friday night.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

25mm adapters upfront and 30mm adapters for the rear!
Et18/23 on 10"!
On my blades i'll be et26 rear & et31 upfront.

I got the studs 5mm longer so if i need to add a spacer i can.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Baller. Can't wait to see this years setups


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

yea hurry the f up on those gottis man!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Agreed alex. Should be fun.

Gottis need new bolts. Im not in a rush.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PIECE-3-P...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20c39ef268

$10 for 20bolts/nuts, he has different sizes idk what you need


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

good idea on getting longer studs, i wish i had


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bronz im buying bolts from BFI because i want gold bolts. 
Im using RS bolts for my gottis too.



James thank you. I figured since im going with a smaller size adapter i wanna be able to space the wheels out if i need to..im still hoping my wheels don't hit the coil.

Im thinking i'll be okay.


----------



## teleTay (Sep 25, 2010)

I just spent all night reading your entire build thread. I should have been studying for a math test, but the good news is that I have got some inspiration for 2012 and my 2.8 avant!

You're car is sick btw! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks man! I appreciate it. Keep checking back because in a week or so it'll be lowered and actually drivable.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Watch it with the bfi bolts I've heard of them rusting


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks man! I appreciate it. Keep checking back because in a week or so it'll be lowered and actually *un*drivable.


Fixed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Watch it with the bfi bolts I've heard of them rusting


Damn nic. I figured going with a legit company bolts i'd be good. Any idea where i can buy gold RS bolts? BFI was about 200$ for all 120 bolts.




James Himself said:


> Fixed.


Touché my friend. Im not lowering it the full amount yet. Need something to look forward to when the Gottis go on.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Rotiform


----------



## teleTay (Sep 25, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks man! I appreciate it. Keep checking back because in a week or so it'll be lowered and actually drivable.



I will definitely be checking back.

Looking forward to seeing your plans in 2012


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres a little teaser for you guys.
Couldn't get a full test fit because my car doesnt have the suspension in on the driver side so i couldnt take it off the stands but you should be able to get an idea how it'll sit..

























Right on point with the inner clearance i need.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That's the 10" set up


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> That's the 10" set up


Yes thats a 10" upfront.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

gear said:


> That's the 10" set up


Yes that's a 10" up front. The poke really isn't too bad at all considering there really wasnt much pressure on the wheel to make it camber in. Plus it always looks like more poke without tires mounted.

When I test-fitted my 10's on my car I thought there was noooo possible way the tires would tuck in still. But it actually sits pretty good. So Marc should definitely be good and I don't think they will poke too bad at all.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yes thats a 10" upfront.


You beat me to it. :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> You beat me to it. :wave:


Lets get these bitches on!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Almost make me wanna turn the mercs into 10s


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

finish those wheels asap


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i need money for bolts and sealant so in the meantime i'll ride around actually in my car..hopefully lol



Its been too long so it coming back out driveable with sawblades will be a good feeling.

Especially cuz of these!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I can dig it :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks sir!


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

get those gotti's on right meow


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

They'll be on for SOWO :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Does that mean you booked your room?


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Heres a little teaser for you guys.
> Couldn't get a full test fit because my car doesnt have the suspension in on the driver side so i couldnt take it off the stands but you should be able to get an idea how it'll sit..
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you said you were on 17 x 10 with stock fenders? your definately going to have to pull your fenders, and how wide are your barrels? mine are 7 inches on my RS' and im worried about hitting on the inside


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> They'll be on for SOWO :thumbup:


if only i was going to SOWO


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I didnt book yet nope but im almost positive im going.

Me and my friend are going we just gotta find a really cheap 1 bed room. 

Those are 17x10s and im not pulling my fenders..well as of now.
It'll camber in and barely poke much at all.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Book your room already man


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ween is sowo?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Dave i just gotta find a cheap room lol im broke and gas alone will be expensive as sh*t.


James its at the end of may. It might be the 18th,19th, and 20th but i could be wrong...you should go man.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Would anyone wanna get in on a small condo or hotel? So far its just me and my friend sean..we smoke a lot so you must smoke


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Get alex and nick in on this they need to get to sowo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Get alex and nick in on this they need to get to sowo


They won't go


EDIT:1500th build thread post!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone know what to do when the steering rack and the steering column dont line up? I dont wanna turn the rack and **** that up and i dont wanna turn the steering wheel and **** the clockspring up...any thoughts?


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

where did you buy your tires from


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> where did you buy your tires from


 Onlinetires.com


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Shes on the road..barely.
Finished her up today. Didn't see any leaks but who knows.

Started driving and i hear something grinding or rubbing on my rotor as i drive..not sure whats up with that.

Also my car makes popping noises and drives like ****..alignment is almost turned a full 45 degrees. 
When i backup i hear a lot of popping and **** too.

Bobby told me to double check my axle..make sure its all tight.

I drove it to work today not knowing it was messed up so im hoping i can get it to my house to check it out..i only work about 10 minutes away so we'll see.

Also tonight i'll be posting up some pictures :thumbup: it might be a little dark but im sure you guys will all like them!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The rubbing on the rotor could be your brake dust shield. I've bent mine before and it makes an annoying sound. The popping is probably the axle, be carefully because it could pop out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought that but its bent back. Axle is tight too. Gotta get the car up and check out everything.

Maybe driving it made some bolts loose or something.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So the new axle they sent me is messed up. With it on, my TT carrier was grinding against my rotor. Also, we tightened the axle bolt with the new axle in and after driving it the bolt actually loosened itself. 

So after messing around for 5 hours me and my friend managed to get the old axle back in, and it fixed the issue. 
Not even kidding the EMPI axle was in the car and driven on for maybe 15 minutes total. 

There was grease actually in the hole where the axle bolt goes in..

Now im wondering what will FCP do about this? I have a warranty but honestly i don't want another axle. I'd rather just get my money back.


Oh and to top it all off, my wheel bearing on my front passenger side is now shot. Not sure if its from the axle but it didnt make the noise before when the new axle was in..but it makes a noise with the old axle.

Well heres a few pictures from my iPhone at 4:30 in the morning..better pics coming soon. Need to get my alignment a little better and wash her.

















Stance is on point. Rear pokes slightly and upfront is flush. The 10s should fit amazing after seeing how these fit.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

I had an axle nut back off on my vw and it caused wheel bearing failure on that. If the side you where swapping axles on is the side the wheel bearings making noise now. That's prolly what did the damage. 
Looks good though man :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

told ya yesterday you had to use loctite on all of them bolts. 

EMPI is the best aftermarket axles.. i am thinking FCP might of sent you the wrong axle for the car, thus that is your problem.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You should really use blue loctite on them. I had one of mine back out because I used the old bolts with no loctite, I haven't had any issues since


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What happened was when i tightened the axle bolt..not the 6 small ones...it was so tight that my rotor actually shifted in the carrier..causing it to rub. 

At first last night i thought it was still rubbing but its actually just my wheel bearing..never get a break.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Few iPhone pics while i get gas.
I'll try to get a little photoshoot soon.
























Offsets are et31 front & et26 rear.
Just my winter stance...not too bad.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I miss you


 I miss you too alex. Next weekend i can't come but i'll be up soon!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ollo iPhone lens FTW.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks dope, marc. 
If I could critique....ambers and a4 grille.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks good :thumbup: 

If you want a good axle get a Raxles.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks wes...Im thinking about getting new headlights but they're the last of my worries now...still wanna get it running 100%.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> If you want a good axle get a Raxles.


 Thanks chris! I know..i actually have a raxle axle on my driver side..after 8 months of driving low it still looks brand new.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks wes...Im thinking about getting new headlights but they're the last of my worries now...still wanna get it running 100%.


 Still have my stock headlights, you can have them for cheap sir :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Still have my stock headlights, you can have them for cheap sir :wave:


 Texted you brotha:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks wes...Im thinking about getting new headlights but they're the last of my worries now...still wanna get it running 100%.


 buy my grille


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

car looks great but I kinda agree with the grille and headlight comments. I just don't like holes that the cc mod do to the headlights. You should invest in some depo ecodes and sell you're old headlights! By far one of my best investments in my car.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> buy my grille


 I have my black a4 grille bitch.



crazexr7 said:


> car looks great but I kinda agree with the grille and headlight comments. I just don't like holes that the cc mod do to the headlights. You should invest in some depo ecodes and sell you're old headlights! By far one of my best investments in my car.


 I honestly don't mind them. I just hate how the adjusters are ****ed up cuz its hard to see at night. I might buy sam's stock headlights though...we'll see.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

but you don't have a preface 5 slat nick broderick grille


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is for Nick Broderick and Alex Uliana.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> This is for Nick Broderick and Alex Uliana.


 Gtf 20" or go home


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> Gtf 20" or go home


 i am on the gottis keren:thumbup:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> i am on the gottis keren:thumbup:


 I'll try to achieve this if my boss allows me to be trans-breaking low again hahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> I'll try to achieve this if my boss allows me to be trans-breaking low again hahaha


 that is if you ever get your car fixed:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

neverfolloww said:


> I'll try to achieve this if my boss allows me to be trans-breaking low again hahaha


 Your boss?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Your boss?


 her boyfriend. he had to pull her trans for her cuz she cracked the trans casing :banghead:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Your boss?


 Did I say boss? Bf**


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

neverfolloww said:


> Did I say boss? Bf**


 haha I was gonna say thats a little odd. Just bag it.....


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

thepirate said:


> haha I was gonna say thats a little odd. Just bag it.....


 I don't like bags, I considered it but idk. Maybe just to be lower then marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Amazing weather.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

when you first posted that you were gonna do sawblades i was like :facepalm: , but you pulled them of beautifully:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you guys! I love them.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good on the blades


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> looks good on the blades


 thanks james. how was the vac?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

neverfolloww said:


> I don't like bags, I considered it but idk. Maybe *just to be lower then marc*


 Thats not very hard :wave:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

looks legit with the blades :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Thats not very hard :wave:


  


be nice chris 


Chuckdee said:


> looks legit with the blades :thumbup:


 thank you:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My 20mm spacers with lugs are for sale if anyones interested :thumbup:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with the amber headlights, a little contrast would set it off


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just love pictures.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it needs to go lower


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

the rear is the only thing going lower for now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^Thats all it needs is the rear coming down, the front is money :thumbup: 

and I was only joking anything inbetween 22"-23" gtf is nothing to shake a stick at.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> ^Thats all it needs is the rear coming down, the front is money :thumbup:
> 
> and I was only joking anything inbetween 22"-23" gtf is nothing to shake a stick at.


 I know chris..no worries. My car feels lower than before but i don't really hit THAT much...especially for Philly roads.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


>


 $$$$$$$$


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

damn ur car looks clean


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looks good. You would think, me being from Ky, I could find sawblades or any other Corvette wheels on the cheap and a dime a dozen. Its not happening.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Looks good. You would think, me being from Ky, I could find sawblades or any other Corvette wheels on the cheap and a dime a dozen. Its not happening.


 Yeah lol i never even liked sawblades. My friend alex on here found these on ebay and sent me the link..i just couldn't turn it down.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Its funny how stock wheels are kind of ugly on the cars they come out on, but once theyre bolted up to another car, it definitely changes the look and feel about the wheels.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Its funny how stock wheels are kind of ugly on the cars they come out on, but once theyre bolted up to another car, it definitely changes the look and feel about the wheels.


 i couldn't agree more:beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> thanks james. how was the vac?


 good for the most part, didnt wanna come home....b5 is back on the ground finally tho, but still no inspection so no psu part for me


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> good for the most part, didnt wanna come home....b5 is back on the ground finally tho, but still no inspection so no psu part for me


 I was creepin on ur pics on insta...looked like heaven there.

Who needs an inspection? Just come


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

my cars not inspected...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My point exactly!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I was creepin on ur pics on insta...looked like heaven there.
> 
> Who needs an inspection? Just come


 yeah it was, if i didnt just buy a house and could find a job easier i would move out in a heartbeat


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> yeah it was, if i didnt just buy a house and could find a job easier i would move out in a heartbeat


 You should still come to state college:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have new inner tie rods. They were on my car for about a day. New rack came with new inners so these are useless.

I'll let them go cheap.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New pictures.
























































All taken by my friend Johnny Buzoiu.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

sweet ass bro


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> sweet ass bro


You'll see her this weekend :beer:
I'm lowering the rear, doing an oil change, and adjusting my toe on my passenger side thursday morning with sean..she'll be ready for the trip.

EDIT: f*g:sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

alex and i were talking earlier tonight and realized you'll be the only punk under 21 coming this weekend. better not bitch if we all go to the bars


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> alex and i were talking earlier tonight and realized you'll be the only punk under 21 coming this weekend. better not bitch if we all go to the bars


Ughh. Soon enoughhhh.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Dude.. You still arent 21 ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I feel old at 25


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah this december i turn 21.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i'll be 22 before you even turn 21? GODDAMNIT MARCUS WHY ARE YOU SO YOUNG.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Goddamn. I need an S4 grille so bad


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Goddamn. I need an S4 grille so bad


buddy of mine gave me his stock S4 grille for free


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

that front shot is dank son


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you. Thats one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohhh hai :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> Ohhh hai :wave:


Wuzzgewd


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I feel old at 25


I've got 7 years on you!!!

All of you are young whippersnappers :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I've got 7 years on you!!!
> 
> All of you are young whippersnappers :laugh:


For being 32 years old your a pretty cool dude:thumbup: i woulda guessed you were mid to late 20s


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I've got 7 years on you!!!
> 
> All of you are young whippersnappers :laugh:


Damn I had no idea your 32 Chris.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Goddamn. I need an S4 grille so bad


Dude, get in line.. I need a stock one for my S


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> I've got 7 years on you!!!
> 
> All of you are young whippersnappers :laugh:


Isn't it time to reapply your bengay?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol nic


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I've got 7 years on you!!!
> 
> All of you are young whippersnappers :laugh:


All of us? *****, please


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im probably the youngest person on here.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

nah, what about that goon with the high school thread?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im probably the youngest person on here.


nope


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well im one of the youngest..


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Well im one of the youngest..


there with ya, 18.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i wish i could be 18 again...


no wait, no i dont.. i have cooler **** and more money now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Being 20 blows. Still can't buy beer. I just stay out late every night and just come in stoned.

Work 2 jobs and blow all my money on my car..but i love it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Isn't it time to reapply your bengay?


:what:

Ask Bobby, I may be the oldest but I don't act or look like it haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

not what he told me.. he says you eat dinner around 330-4 oclock every day, and fall asleep in bed watching jeopardy around 7


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bobby…..you promised not to tell people.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Bobby…..you promised not to tell people.


its not like i told them about us sharing the bed... damn


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> no wait, no i dont.. i have cooler **** and more money now


this


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

DSC_0058 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

yessssssssssssssss
they look soo good. i love them.

thanks dave.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry there a little blurry


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Were you driving and hanging your arm out the passenger window? :laugh:

I've gotten some cool rolling shots like that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Sorry there a little blurry


 i like them


thepirate said:


> Were you driving and hanging your arm out the passenger window? :laugh:
> 
> I've gotten some cool rolling shots like that.


that was james hanging out the passenger window and his friend had his arm out the window behind my seat.

my car looks low rolling


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Gear was hanging out the p side while driving, he so fancy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ohhhhhhh chris meant gear. stupid me:banghead:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone need inner tie rods? Were on my car for 10minutes total moving.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Were you driving and hanging your arm out the passenger window? :laugh:
> 
> I've gotten some cool rolling shots like that.


Yea. Sucked it was getting dark I can usually get some good ones.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

those rollers are sweet :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> those rollers are sweet :thumbup:


Thank you. My car looks great in the pics. Love being low again.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So I installed my fcp control arms and when I pull into parking lots or anything like that they pop. I heard it a decent amount of times but I thought it was my axle popping cuz it ticks every now and then. 

I also heard of a few other people having issues with their lower ca.

What should/can I do? I checked my lowers and they are not loose so that's not the problem. Could I have them TOO tight?
:facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Call and talk to mike or joe. Tell em I told you to call. I told em about your issue the other night.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bobby your the man.



Should have a few new pictures tonight or tomorrow. Friend just bought a new lens.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Come to dubs on defrost Saturday


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Come to dubs on defrost Saturday


No way. My car needs to get fixed up before i make any more far trips. 
Plus I'm already working and i really need the money for sowo.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

A few from yesterday/last night. The first one's over-edited... I was bored and got a little crazy.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

is that a stubby mirror on a facelift? :what:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> is that a stubby mirror on a facelift? :what:


 98s had stubby mirrors but yes ....my 2000 has a stubby


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

awesome pics


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks man. 
I think these pics came out pretty good.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> 98s had stubby mirrors but yes ....my 2000 has a stubby


 lol did your car come like that or did you replace it? pics look awesome too btw :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> lol did your car come like that or did you replace it? pics look awesome too btw :thumbup:


 Me and Wes traded mirrors a while back :thumbup:



Thank you brotha.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thoughts opinions on the pictures?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

They are colorful. cept the last one  



Also, those wheels are sharp.  Get it get it??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> They are colorful. cept the last one
> 
> 
> 
> Also, those wheels are sharp.  Get it get it??


 I hate you.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Me and Wes traded mirrors a while back :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you brotha.


 :beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

your car makes sawblades look good. don't ever paint them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> your car makes sawblades look good. don't ever paint them


 I would never paint them. They would sell so much faster.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking good sir :thumbup: I think silver sedans looks sexy when slammed, jussayin'  

what's your ground to fender height?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Looking good sir :thumbup: I think silver sedans looks sexy when slammed, jussayin'
> 
> what's your ground to fender height?


 22 1/4 front and 22 3/4 rear. 
Thank you man. I think any b5 looks good slammed


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you having any problems hitting the bottom (what looks like) jack supports?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Are you having any problems hitting the bottom (what looks like) jack supports?


 Nope. When I hit I mostly just hit subframe or my sway bar. The bracket for the subframe is actually grinder down a lot so I don't hit that like I used to. 

I'm honestly still going lower when I put my other wheels on.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I hate you.


 :heart: 

Come on I had too


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Nope. When I hit I mostly just hit subframe or my sway bar. The bracket for the subframe is actually grinder down a lot so I don't hit that like I used to.
> 
> I'm honestly still going lower when I put my other wheels on.


 Yeah I think that's what I'm hitting too. I should grind it out but i'll let the ground do that


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well my gold RS bolts finally came today. I ordered them on 3/28. First BFI said they were waiting on a shipment for the nuts and it would take a few days. Well 4 days later i get an email saying their supplier won't have any nuts in for a month so they won't have any in stock for a month +. They refunded me the money for the nuts and just shipped the bolts..BFI sucks. 


Well heres a little update on the gottis. They are no where close to being finished. I just put them together to see how it would look real quick. Still have to get all the old sealant off, put them back together, give them a quick polish, and get my center caps painted. I was going paint the centers but idk i might keep them the same.



























Also just found out my old nuts fit..i guess they had RS bolts already..I'm probably just going to use them.









They won't be on for show n go this weekend. I'm hoping next week i finish everything up and get them mounted.


What do you all think?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gold bolts. The faces definitely need to be polished or something, they don't match the lips at all.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Gold bolts. The faces definitely need to be polished or something, they don't match the lips at all.


Its gonna be hard to make them match. The faces are like 15yrs old and the lips are brand new.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Its gonna be hard to make them match. The faces are like 15yrs old and the lips are brand new.


time to buff the sh!t out of them! they'll look great, or you could paint the faces?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i like how the face don't match


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Calm down lol...they'll be closer once i polish them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> i like how the face don't match


Really? I think its a little weird looking. Could look better once on the car though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Really? I think its a little weird looking. Could look better once on the car though.


It's gonna be hard because the metal is a different color or something. I'm kinda hoping when they go on the car they don't look as bad like you said.

That's what happens when i put a new lip on i guess.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

They'll probably be fine once the tire is on and mounted to the car. When wheels lay flat like that with no tires they look funny sometimes.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> They'll probably be fine once the tire is on and mounted to the car. When wheels lay flat like that with no tires they look funny sometimes.


Your scaring me chris.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

centres will be fine when theyre polished back up  :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> centres will be fine when theyre polished back up  :thumbup:


They were slightly polished when i bought them. They have been sitting in my room/basement collecting dust since december. I'm hoping after a nice wash and polish they come out good. Either way..if the centers don't match I'm still running them..worse comes to worst next year i'll just have to paint the faces.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Your scaring me chris.


ha don't be scared! I'm just nitpicking....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> ha don't be scared! I'm just nitpicking....


 see in this pic the lip/face doesn't look bad.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

gonna look legit as fcuk!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bryan that car looks like ass. I feel like mine was slightly lighter.



Went to show n go yesterday..not many b5s..i really thought i should of placed 3rd..BUT PQ only got 2nd and i thought he should of gotten 1st..plus I'm on played winter wheels so i guess i cant complain.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Who got first if Paul got 2nd


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Who got first if Paul got 2nd


Idk actually..i didnt look


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

picture from yesterday that my friend jeremy took..don't ask why we're both looking at my wheels lol...i was trying to get my wheels straight and Sean is just a drunk in the backseat:facepalm:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I dist even put my car in the show.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> I dist even put my car in the show.


If i could park my car next to a booth i wouldn't of shown either lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that they're gone I can finally say it... Those brown/tan/whatever fives looked like **** on a silver car. 

There. It's finally off my chest. :beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> picture from yesterday that my friend jeremy took..don't ask why we're both looking at my wheels lol...i was trying to get my wheels straight and Sean is just a drunk in the backseat:facepalm:


you always do rad at shows :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Now that they're gone I can finally say it... Those brown/tan/whatever fives looked like **** on a silver car.
> 
> There. It's finally off my chest. :beer::beer:


Its all good. They were my first wheels so i didnt do everything the best i prob could of..i personally think i pulled it off, especially for the color not matching anything else really on my car.



fbm93 said:


> you always do rad at shows :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks wes
She looks good at shows but not good enough to win lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

eh but when you think about it....we just have a4's with coils and cheap corvette wheels haha


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

who cares about winning anyway

just smoke a lot of weed and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha wes your right

Nick thats obvious? Common now.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SOWO is coming up and heres all the stuff i need to do/get done before i go. Don't want something small to happen to me 14hrs away so I'm fixing everything on my car now.

1. Accessory/cooling fan
2. Axle
3. Wheel bearing
4. Install the rest of my door speakers
5. Oil temp sensor installed
6. New snub mount installed
7. Timing belt cover put on
8. SS brake lines and fluid flush
9. Gottis built and tires swapped over
10. Alignment


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> SOWO is coming up and heres all the stuff i need to do/get done before i go. Don't want something small to happen to me 14hrs away so I'm fixing everything on my car now.
> 
> 1. Accessory/cooling fan
> 2. Axle
> ...


I'm having issues with my A/c cooling fan being stuck on and the temp gauges reading the wrong temp. Why do you need fix yours?



MarcMiller said:


> picture from yesterday that my friend jeremy took..don't ask why we're both looking at my wheels lol...i was trying to get my wheels straight and Sean is just a drunk in the backseat:facepalm:


I can't wait to go lower this weekend :thumbup: well.....only in the front that is lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> I'm having issues with my A/c cooling fan being stuck on and the temp gauges reading the wrong temp. Why do you need fix yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go lower this weekend :thumbup: well.....only in the front that is lol.


The fan bearing is shot so when i turn my heat/ac on it shakes like crazy and sounds like its going to explode. Haven't been able to use my heat for the last half of winter.

Do it:thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> picture from yesterday that my friend jeremy took..don't ask why we're both looking at my wheels lol...i was trying to get my wheels straight and *Sean is just a drunk in the backseat*:facepalm:


SOWO is going to be 10x worse :beer: You and Sean are gonna have to come to the cabin


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Side note: any of you PA guys looking for a winter wheel setup?

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pts/2939950216.html


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> SOWO is going to be 10x worse :beer: You and Sean are gonna have to come to the cabin


Im going to be drunk/high the entire weekend.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well my cars down AGAIN. Lets hope it doesnt push me back long or else no sowo for me


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What's going on now?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What's going on now?


 Put a new axle in yesterday and its clicking. Axle bolt came loose again. This time it was torqued down perfectly and i have all new hardware. Old axle didn't click this bad.

I am completely clueless.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just bought a new hub and still have my new bearing waiting to be installed...if these don't fix it i have no other ideas.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the tq on that bolt is 

120 ft lbs but a 1/2 turn. 

i alway dab some blue loctite on it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> the tq on that bolt is
> 
> 120 ft lbs but a 1/2 turn.
> 
> i alway dab some blue loctite on it


 I did 140ft lbs plus a 90 degree turn.
I bought a new hub..I've been driving on the bad bearing for over a month now and I've driven on my last wheel bearing on that side for a while last time i had it changed..

I just hope my new axle isn't shot.


----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)

Bentley: 

rear bolt: 85 ft lb + 180 deg (m14) 
front bolt: 140ft lb + 180 deg (m16) 

Don't reuse old bolts, they're stretch bolts.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

_qWERTY said:


> Bentley:
> 
> rear bolt: 85 ft lb + 180 deg (m14)
> front bolt: 140ft lb + 180 deg (m16)
> ...


 Yea the bolts brand new with the new axle.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

marc, you're clearly not using the bentley you bought off me


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> marc, you're clearly not using the bentley you bought off me


 No i am. When i torque it to 140 ft lbs plus a 1/4 turn its too tight for some reason. With both front wheels off the ground i can't spin the front wheels at all. If i loosen the bolt they can turn.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i'd take it to a shop at this point, it'd be worth paying the extra to not have to deal with it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> i'd take it to a shop at this point, it'd be worth paying the extra to not have to deal with it


 It'll sit in my driveway until wednesday and then its going to my friends shop to install my wheel bearing and hub. Everything involving the axle at that point should be new.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think you owe someone an apology about your axle issue.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I think you owe someone an apology about your axle issue.


 Lol well their axle still ****ed some stuff up. Raxles FTW.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol well their axle still ****ed some stuff up. Raxles FTW.


 The first one came loose because YOU installed it wrong. Axle started clicking

The second one came loose, unsure why. Axle started clicking.

Yet the first one isn't your fault? 

Lol ok


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> The first one came loose because YOU installed it wrong. Axle started clicking
> 
> The second one came loose, unsure why. Axle started clicking.
> 
> ...


 I didn't install it wrong. Like i said before i torqued it down more than enough.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually installed the EMPI axle. And no, I didn't install anything wrong. 

Bobby, do you ALWAYS have to be a cocky, stuck up ******* or is it just 99% of the time?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> Bobby, do you ALWAYS have to be a cocky, stuck up ******* or is it just 99% of the time?


 lol i think everyone is just used to it by now.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Over torquing is just as bad as under torquing.. You could have compressed the bearing enough that it tried to pull through the hub which would have damaged it.. IMO you are doing something wrong if you are going through that many wheel bearings.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

SeanKirk23 said:


> I actually installed the EMPI axle. And no, I didn't install anything wrong.
> 
> Bobby, do you ALWAYS have to be a cocky, stuck up ******* or is it just 99% of the time?


 You aren't a master mechanic, and everyone screws up once and a while.
I'm not saying it was an install error, very well could have been a bad part, but you can't rule that out just by saying "not my fault, I put it in right"

Especially knowing that it was over tightened.. They specified a measurement of tightness for a reason


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

SeanKirk23 said:


> I actually installed the EMPI axle. And no, I didn't install anything wrong.
> 
> Bobby, do you ALWAYS have to be a cocky, stuck up ******* or is it just 99% of the time?


 Sean,

He said his father tightened the axle bolt. So where is the lie? You or his dad? The fact and I quote Marc telling me it was tightened HAND TIGHT. Meaning no stretch was done.

THAT'S INSTALLED WRONG.

Your high horses legs broke. 

I'm not being cocky, it's call honesty. He blamed the axle clicking on fcp, not the fact the bolt came loose because IT WASN'T TIGHTENED RIGHT. 

Now his "omg holy grail" raxle is clicking. Guess the axle isn't the end all be all... Or something is installed wrong.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Sean,
> 
> He said his father tightened the axle bolt. So where is the lie? You or his dad? The fact and I quote Marc telling me it was tightened HAND TIGHT. Meaning no stretch was done.
> 
> ...


 Both times the axle was installed...my dad OVER tightened it. Both times they were more than tight...140ft lbs plus 90 degree turn is what raxles says. 
Im not lying about my own car. I never said it was hand tight i said the INNER bolts are a little more than hand tight and the outta i used a breaker bar. Its hard to get a torque wrench in to torque the inners..BOTH TIMES THE ****ING BOLT CAME LOOSE. 

I guess the fact that my whole rotor/carrier shifted when the bolt was fully tightened because my carrier was grinding against my rotor..so like i said before yes it was a defective axle and FCP already told me it was.

Im pretty sure my issue now is the wheel bearing.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tapatalk won't load Marc's reply. You told me your dad "tightened it as much as possible by hand". I told you he won't get the tq needed for the bolt by hand, you should of used a jack handle and went another 1/2 turn. To which you said "oh okay". 

To me that's not over tight.

Sean- also I don't want an apology. I'm not owed one lol.. I think fcp was thought as its clear it wasn't the EMPI axle that was ****ed up if this axle does the same thing


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This axle isn't making my carrier grind against my rotor though. I think my fcp axle was the wrong one or defective.

Might be because i reused the stretch bolt without loctite too. This axle came with all new hardware so that cant be the issue.

Either way its going to my mechanics shop so it'll get figured out.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

I installed the empi axle. I used a torque wrench to properly tighten the outer axle nut. The nut backed off. Marc's dad tightened it as much as he could by hand. Which I'm not agreeing with but whatever.

The bearing made no noise or showed any signs of going bad with the factory axle before the empi was installed and as I said, properly torqued with a torqued with a torque wrench. It wasn't until the axle nut backed off that the bearing started making noise.

We then reinstalled the factory axle and torqued the axle nut. Which didn't back off.

The raxle was installed by Marc. The axle nut once again is backing off.

Its perfectly logical to say that at this point the hub or wheel bearing are causing an issue. But there wasn't an issue until the empi axle was installed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Over torquing is just as bad as under torquing.. You could have compressed the bearing enough that it tried to pull through the hub which would have damaged it.. IMO you are doing something wrong if you are going through that many wheel bearings.


 I think this is what happened...Now with both front wheels off the ground i can't even spin my wheels by hand..from that im guessing either wheel bearing or hub. 

I didnt really go through that many. When i bought my car the left rear was bad so i fixed it. About 3 weeks later the right side went bad so i got that one replaced. Then the front right went bad and after dealing with the rears i said f*ck it, guess i should just do both fronts now. Then this situation with the pass axle is making it an issue again.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

SeanKirk23 said:


> I installed the empi axle. I used a torque wrench to properly tighten the outer axle nut. The nut backed off. Marc's dad tightened it as much as he could by hand. Which I'm not agreeing with but whatever.


 Sean,

I talked to Marc about 3 hours ago via phone, going from beginning to end of his install to see what could or. Oils not of been done and what we might think it can be now. It WAS NOT EVER said a torque wrench was used on the first bolt. I got told his dad tightened it by hand with a 2' breaker bar and that was it. NOTHING prior to that time it was tightened, was it ever mentioned, it was tightened prior or with a torque wrench.

We went over some ideas and I am starting to believe that Marc has found the limit on a Quattro pass axle. 

I say this because and think about it.

Your suspension works in an arch motion. The bigger the overall sized tire, the further upward in travel the suspension must go to achieve a certain GTF. 

Others have been at his height, they for the most part, are:

A) letting the strut tower block the arm from moving further up, thus limiting travel

B) they are all running smaller diameter tires.

When Nic had the fat fives on his car with a 215/35 at 22.5" gtf and I had Timmy's holstens with a 205/40 at 22.5" gtf I would SLAM my arms into the strut towers. Nic would hardly or never hit his. His tires were much smaller overall height.

With Marc running stock sized tires, strut cut for the arms, he's able to Rick a super low gtf. 

The suspension being so far upward in its travel to achieve this on a stock sized tire, COULD BE stretching his axles just too far. 

Yes stock didn't make a noise but I THOUGHT when Chris bought his OEM axle when he had issues, it lasted the longest before breaking.

That's my theory, along with the possibly the trans flange.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Could be possible.. If I remember correctly my axle went bad shortly after my car was below 21.5" on 18's.. It was only that low for a couple days so I never attributed the failure with the ride height but it is possible


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Could be possible.. If I remember correctly my axle went bad shortly after my car was below 21.5" on 18's.. It was only that low for a couple days so I never attributed the failure with the ride height but it is possible


 i just dont see how thats possible..wes, james, alex all have their car around the same height im at right now on the same wheels and same tire size. Why would the pass raxle be bad and not the driver side? both sides are at the same gtf. 

I just dont understand any of this bs..my car never wants to run perfect anymore.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

isnt your GTF 22" in the front.. i havent been following.. i'm just assuming.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> isnt your GTF 22" in the front.. i havent been following.. i'm just assuming.


 just about...22 1/4. 

james and wes were 22.5 on their vette wheels. both had 205/45/17 tires too.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> just about...22 1/4.
> 
> james and wes were 22.5 on their vette wheels. both had 205/45/17 tires too.


 we've all been at 22.5 on reg sized tires without issues.. below that might be its point.. the point we were all unaware of.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is also possible. He might just be too low for this axle.

Theres so many things it could be. Although I thought Raxles were pretty much factory rebuilt axles. Maybe they made changes though.

Has anyone ever compared the cv joints from oem to empi or raxles?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

EMPI are some of the strongest axles made. It's what jhmotorsports use as their "solid shaft" upgrade. 

Raxles are rebuilt oem, but their cv's might be good brands but not as flexible as stock. Hard to say


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> EMPI are some of the strongest axles made. It's what jhmotorsports use as their "solid shaft" upgrade.
> 
> Raxles are rebuilt oem, but their cv's might be good brands but not as flexible as stock. Hard to say


 Raxles use all factory parts to rebuild the axles. I was actually talking to Marty last week because I need another axle and he said their B5 axles are not made for lowered cars, they are rebuilt just like factor. He said these axles kind of suck for lowered cars….


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My driver axle has been on my car low for over a year now. I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> My driver axle has been on my car low for over a year now. I don't have any issues with it.


 Yeah I never had an issue with that side either. But my axles are different lengths. I would get really bad vibrations, not really a lot of clicking and when I blew apart my EMPI axle it ceased the rotor to the caliper carrier. So I'd say you got the wrong size the first time around and over tightened it causing the axle to have way more stress then needed which in turn created stress on your wheel bearing. There is a couple different part numbers just for the 01 autos and there is also two different outer joint sizes. The axle itself should be able to shift in and out of the joints (not a lot but a little) once the car is back together and on the ground. If it doesn't move at all then its way to tight. 

Also the part number should be compatible with your transmission code. Look that up.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> we've all been at 22.5 on reg sized tires without issues.. below that might be its point.. the point we were all unaware of.


 alex rides around daily sub 22", he hasn't had any issues


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris what do you mean when its on the ground if it doesn't move its too tight? Do you mean with both wheels off the ground?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Chris what do you mean when its on the ground if it doesn't move its too tight? Do you mean with both wheels off the ground?


 I just mean with everything bolted back up, the shaft should have a very very small amount of movement in and out of the joints. You can check it with the car lifted.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

More poke upfront is the new trend..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Uh.... whatcha doin there Marc?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Uh.... whatcha doin there Marc?


 Raised it so my friend can get it on his lift easier..getting a new hub and wheel bearing.


Alex you need to make an instagram.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Raised it so my friend can get it on his lift easier..getting a new hub and wheel bearing.
> 
> 
> Alex you need to make an instagram.


 I don't have a smarty phone yet, it would be fairly useless  

Page 50 eace:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I don't have a smarty phone yet, it would be fairly useless
> 
> Page 50 eace:


 Damn you need to get on that. You actually cant use instagram on a computer..strickly mobile.


My threads getting up there :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess I could put it on the ole ipod touch, but it doesn't have a camera lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So my friend called me today and said i need a new spindle. He said the wheel bearing destroyed the old spindle..he said the new bearing goes in and out without a press..

















New spindle shipped overnight is costing me 160$. 

Means my car should be good for sowo but also means i'll be broke.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

let's pray to the gods that this is your last problem for a loooooooong time


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

How in the world does a wheel bearing destroy the spindle? That kind of doesn't make sense….its not like you can stretch the inside of a steel upright with the bearing….or can you?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

thepirate said:


> How in the world does a wheel bearing destroy the spindle? That kind of doesn't make sense….its not like you can stretch the inside of a steel upright with the bearing….or can you?


 There is a 75mm and an 82mm bearing available... wrong bearing maybe?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No my friend said the bearing was so bad that it actually stretched the spindle out so to say. Now the new bearing wont fit in.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats crazy, I didn't think that could happen.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick tell me about it. Its never ending. I guess driving 3.5 hrs to penn state wasn't the best thing for my wheel bearing. Its been bad since my car was done. So I've been driving on it for a good month.

I really don't understand it all but the person working on my car is my buddy..he knows his **** and he wouldn't screw me over.



Now after an alignment, brake lines, and my snub mount my car should be good reliability wise.


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

I think james is having the same type of issue...Just a rear...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

jrodmk2 said:


> I think james is having the same type of issue...Just a rear...


 Yeah im pretty sure he is..he just drove on the bearing too long.


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Car looks really good man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats exactly why i wanted to buy a new car. Little bull**** every day, i couldnt deal with it anymore


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks newhaus.


I hate these little problems but i'd still rather deal with them rather than having a car payment every month. Plus i like my car being mine..i wanna be able to put an exhaust on or lower it and not worry about warranties or anything like that. Plus im broke as sh*t lol...car payment would be death for me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i got my car back today. Everything seems to be fixed. My friend didn't need to use my new bearing or the hub because the new spindle had everything. The new spindle also came with a new brake wear sensor so now my light on my dash went away. 

I'll prob keep the bearing because god knows how soon until this one goes bad. The hub i'll prob send back. 

The toe ring on my axle was stopping it from going into the spindle all the way..it doesn't make sense but i really don't even care. My ABS module has been shot since i bought my car, the PO pulled the lights on the dash so its not a big deal to me. 

While driving home i heard a weird noise over bumps. When i got home i put it on stands to lower it again and check out the noise and i noticed my strut bushing is shot. 
















The metal in the center actually came out. Lately i did notice the metal was bent but didn't think anything of it. Im prob going to buy some upgraded mounts and i might cut my stock bump stops and put a small piece of them in for extra protection...don't want to blow my struts out. 

Other than that, feels good to have my car back, especially with the annoying bearing noise gone.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Screens dicked but it says OK finally. Just need to fix the CEL eventually.

Woke up this morning and just wanted to take pictures
































Here you go Alex.


Yupp Marc is back lol

Im done school this tuesday so the Gottis should start getting put back together and mounted.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Here you go Alex.


 whatev.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> whatev.


 He's probably got half of the car jacked don't worry Marc one day you can be low too


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ftg photos are the gayest thing in the world


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Ftg photos are the gayest thing in the world


 Maybe when your bagged


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> He's probably got half of the car jacked don't worry Marc one day you can be low too


 I can assure you I did nothing to get this shot. I will admit though that the tank is full to the brim in this pic


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I can assure you I did nothing to get this shot. I will admit though that the tank is full to the brim in this pic


 I was only kidding man


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> I was only kidding man


 GTF's are srs business bro.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> GTF's are srs business bro.


 Qft


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Last update before theyre mounted


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What et is that?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What et is that?


 23..it'll still sit in a few mm with them mounted


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> I'm the gayest dude with a b5


 fixed 

oh and sorry 4 the wait for this: 









lol and your car looks good marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bryan doesn't even have a b5 anymore..?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> fixed
> 
> oh and sorry 4 the wait for this:
> 
> ...


 And i cant even see what kinda wheel it is. What are the specs? Anyone can buy 10" wheels doesn't mean they can pull it off.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Marc, the Gotti's look doooooooope. Can't wait to see them mounted.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Marc, the Gotti's look doooooooope. Can't wait to see them mounted.


 Thanks Geoff. Im hoping to get them mounted by next week. 2 wheels are done they just need to be fully torqued and sealed. I'm stripping the sealant off the other two right now.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> fixed


 Fail. 

I don't own a b5 anymore. I just stop in and skim through the builds on here that interested me. :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Bryan


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of their sealant on their 3 piece wheel? i never sealed wheels before and im trying to get these wheels on asap to make sure they don't leak before i go to SOWO. 

My friend sealed his wheels but they are not sandwich wheels so he doesn't know exactly how to do it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Build and torque them, then run sealant around the mounting surfaces where air would penetrate. Leave it for 24 hours then do it again with a wider bead to make sure you covered the first layer.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Build and torque them, then run sealant around the mounting surfaces where air would penetrate. Leave it for 24 hours then do it again with a wider bead to make sure you covered the first layer.


yeah i torqued them already. we just put the first layer around but deff noticed small spots that didn't seal 100%. so im going to have to go over them again..just dont wanna do it again.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

i only used one bead of sealant. build them, torque them, run a thick bead, smooth it out with a finger, smoke a joint, enjoy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> i only used one bead of sealant. build them, torque them, run a thick bead, smooth it out with a finger, smoke a joint, enjoy


Im gonna do 2 beads just so i know its sealed perfect.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Im gonna do 2 beads just so i know its sealed perfect.


all while smoking a blunt :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> all while smoking a blunt :thumbup:


Idk about during loo


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Rebuilt my old RS's and had to deal with one wheel that didn't seal well, sucked. I sealed between face and barrel, then face and lip, then thicker bead over all of it when put together and smoothed with my finger, it got the job done right. Make sure bolts are torqued right otherwise they'll leak air as well.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Colin.
Wheels are sealed. Waiting for them to cure 100%. i didn't do 2 full beads because i was low on sealant but me and my friend went around every wheel and any places that looked low or not sealed good we went over.

I think they'll be good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I promised myself i wouldn't post any Gotti iPhone pics on here. The gottis are not on. Had 2 wheels on the car and 2 leaked. I noticed that the 2 wheels on the car leaked as well. The way i sealed them was retarded and my friend who has gottis is gonna seal them for me.

I did post a picture on instagram just to see if people like them.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I promised myself i wouldn't post any Gotti iPhone pics on here. The gottis are not on. Had 2 wheels on the car and 2 leaked. I noticed that the 2 wheels on the car leaked as well. The way i sealed them was retarded and my friend who has gottis is gonna seal them for me.
> 
> I did post a picture on instagram just to see if people like them.


I saw them on Instagram. They look okay. An amazing looking wheel on a hot a$$ car... ya know, if you're into that sort of thing.:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mk2Reverie said:


> I saw them on Instagram. They look okay. An amazing looking wheel on a hot a$$ car... ya know, if you're into that sort of thing.:laugh:


Lol thank you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

F*ck it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks killer :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Love it.

Can't wait to see better pictures.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

All the wheels leaked so you all will get better pics when i get them back on.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPkYxFloPA&feature=related


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPkYxFloPA&feature=related


Yep i hate you lol


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPkYxFloPA&feature=related


lololololol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Yep i hate you lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be honest I'm stressing over these wheels and my fenders.. They seem like its a close fit but driving 13hrs to sowo is gonna suckkkkk


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be honest I'm stressing over these wheels and my fenders.. They seem like its a close fit but driving 13hrs to sowo is gonna suckkkkk


just suck it up and go down on stock fenders unless your scared and then we can try them on my car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> just suck it up and go down on stock fenders unless your scared and then we can try them on my car


I just don't wanna fck them up and have to deal with them all summer.
They're gonna get bad and I'm gonna hate my car lol


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

umm raise the car??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> umm raise the car??


What.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bronz said:


> umm raise the car??


Lol if I raise the car it'll rub more.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol if I raise the car it'll rub more.


that makes perfect sense


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol if I raise the car it'll rub more.


:sly:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you have a shot of the clearance of the upper control arms in the front? That's gotta be tight. And if I were you I'd drive incredibly cautious and don't take turns too fast. But you probably already know that lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> that makes perfect sense


lol you should lower your car:sly:



aledelic42 said:


> :sly:


i could be wrong but i look at it like this.....the lower i am the more it cambers in..if i raise it then it'll stick out more. im gonna try a few things i have about a week before sowo. 

need to dial in my stance/fitment again with these wheels...i know that.



crazexr7 said:


> Do you have a shot of the clearance of the upper control arms in the front? That's gotta be tight. And if I were you I'd drive incredibly cautious and don't take turns too fast. But you probably already know that lol.


What do you mean by clearance? my raintray is cut out for the most part...i could never really take turns fast..or drive fast at all. im used to it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I meant to put clearance between the tires and upper control arms.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I meant to put clearance between the tires and upper control arms.


The spindle? The inner clearance is exactly the same as my car on the sawblades. The only difference is a half inch from the new lip..everything on the inside is the same. If anything its off 2mm..nothing major.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got 2 tires back today sealed up perfectly. Took some more pics before i took the blades off on the other side.


























Now this is with a jackstand on the passenger side behind the front wheel..all the weight was on this wheel..still not touching the tire.
















Thoughts? Who thinks im gonna fck my fenders up?


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> The spindle? The inner clearance is exactly the same as my car on the sawblades. The only difference is a half inch from the new lip..everything on the inside is the same. If anything its off 2mm..nothing major.


he's just saying if you raise it you wont rub because even if it has less camber its further away from the fender and give you more clearence.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep. Your fenders are ****ed. 

Just start saving and plan on new fenders every spring :beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Except those are his quarters, not his fenders (Marc stop saying fenders damnit, lol). That would be an expensive replacement every year.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think he'll do much beyond burning up the paint in the rear. 

Fronts... Be scared :beer::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Fenders quarters same ****


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What.


lower doesnt always mean that its going to look nicer. i would actually want to see marcs car about .75" higher


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I agree 100% TBH


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Fenders quarters same ****


bahaha you member why I had to replace fenders. Quarters would have been such a huge project.



bronz said:


> lower doesnt always mean that its going to look nicer. i would actually want to see marcs car about .75" higher


I know I'm just ball busting


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk about .75"...maybe like .25"


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i could be wrong but i look at it like this.....the lower i am the more it cambers in..if i raise it then it'll stick out more. im gonna try a few things i have about a week before sowo.


it'll camber in the same amount whether you compress the spring by the coilover perch or by a bump in the road :sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> it'll camber in the same amount whether you compress the spring by the coilover perch or by a bump in the road :sly:


So your saying i should lower it


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> So your saying i should lower it


Yeah, if the quarters are sitting on the tire it wont rub at all :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> Yeah, if the quarters are sitting on the tire it wont rub at all :thumbdown:


You're* an idiot.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Got 2 tires back today sealed up perfectly. Took some more pics before i took the blades off on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know mate, but last night i found out et 7 with 215/40/18 will rub a bit...need to get a roll on the rears haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> i dont know mate, but last night i found out et 7 with 215/40/18 will rub a bit...need to get a roll on the rears haha


the rears are rolled from factory. you could always pull them slightly. my rear is et18 with a 205/45/17. i havent driven it much but it hasnt rubbed at all yet.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hoodrich's car stuck out 10mms more in the rear on 18s. his front was a 8.5 et4 on a 205/35. so his front is roughly the same as mine except i have more stretch and im not on 18s.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Your an idiot.


Lol no I'm not I'm right. Lower it I can't wait to see your paint burn off


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> hoodrich's car stuck out 10mms more in the rear on 18s. his front was a 8.5 et4 on a 205/35. so his front is roughly the same as mine except i have more stretch and im not on 18s.


Ya, his fenders and quarters were ****ed though. 

Also; you're.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its hard to find a picture of his car showing the front fender damage. Most of them are fixed in p-shop.

Not hating on his car, to much poke for me but I just wanted to show you his rear panel and how its pulled and the damage in the front.

Stuff happens when you roll hard…..so yeah, expect this stuff :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Friend took a few pictures today.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Car looks great with those wheels. Nice job.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Car looks great with those wheels. Nice job.


Thanks bro.



Driving around all yesterday and the rear hasn't rubbed yet. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think it looks awesome. The front shot looks so good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I think it looks awesome. The front shot looks so good.


Thanks Chris! It's growing on me.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

I grew a little also last night when I saw your car. Well a lot.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> I grew a little also last night when I saw your car. Well a lot.


Lol should i take that as a compliment or should i be worried? Lol


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol should i take that as a compliment or should i be worried? Lol


Maybe both? :laugh:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

just seen pics over on facebook,good job that man :beer: looks stunning on the gottis :thumbup:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

MarcMiller said:


>


 gorgeous! Lights a fire under my ass to finally get my euro trunk painted :thumbup: New wheels look amazing too


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> just seen pics over on facebook,good job that man :beer: looks stunning on the gottis :thumbup:


Thanks brotha!



drumonay said:


> gorgeous! Lights a fire under my ass to finally get my euro trunk painted :thumbup: New wheels look amazing too


Hahahaha thank you.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

what width are the gottis again? had a look back through but could only see the pic of a ten inch barrel with a tape over it. And are they 17s or 18s?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> what width are the gottis again? had a look back through but could only see the pic of a ten inch barrel with a tape over it. And are they 17s or 18s?


They're 17x10 all around.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous:beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks dope, Marc. :thumbup: to you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it! :beer: :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

God damn I think I'm in love.... Now time for lower and more camber


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i just sent you a text about those pictures you penis head


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ThatA4T said:


> God damn I think I'm in love.... Now time for lower and more camber


Wish i could just max the camber out easily. I know about 034's adjustable rear arms..just don't feel like dishing out 550$ for them.

Maybe an alignment shop can try to max it as much as possible. Needs at least another -1.5/-2 degrees.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Why don't you get some camber shims? They're cheap and easy to adjust to whatever camber you want. I put them on my car in the rear since its got the beam and it won't camber on its own.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Why don't you get some camber shims? They're cheap and easy to adjust to whatever camber you want. I put them on my car in the rear since its got the beam and it won't camber on its own.


I thought they were only for fwd?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I thought they were only for fwd?


they are.

the rear maxes around 2.5* of camber. You might get 3* out of it if you modify the essentric washer. I was running 2* on the blades. 

the fronts dont have any camber adjustments without arms.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I thought they were only for fwd?


I thought the rear hub was the same. Never really looked at an AWD rear hub. My bad cuzzzzz


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Fitment is perfection. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Fitment is perfection. :beer::thumbup:


Thanks buddy :beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

rear can definitely camber over 3* depending how low the car is

and marc you should get ecodes because I hate your diy clear corners


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> rear can definitely camber over 3* depending how low the car is
> 
> and marc you should get ecodes because I hate your diy clear corners


Troof.

And Troof.

There is no way my sh*t is only 2.5 cambered in at this point.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im getting Nicks old headlights


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Troof.
> 
> And Troof.
> 
> There is no way my sh*t is only 2.5 cambered in at this point.


I pushed mine in as far as they'd go and my print out before the alignment reads 2.3* and 2.7*.. 

just saying.

my blades were really cambered in and were only at 2*.

hopefully you can get it where you need to be.. .but imo, i'd leave the rear but camber the fronts in (would require buying arms though) but i think they'd look even more on point at that point.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

The closest to 0 the shop could set mine was still -6.something not completely aired out. Marc I would just keep it how it is if it's not rubbing at all


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im getting Nicks old headlights


nick who?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> nick who?


You biotch.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just because i don't have any decent stance pictures:beer:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

pretty cute^


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

FINALLLLLLLLLY got my car aligned. First time it was aligned after my control arms, axle, and steering rack were installed...damn it feels good.

Had the alignment shop fix my rear toe as much as possible and also give me as much rear camber as he could. He told me i have about -3* now. My driver side has more camber then my passenger..which i kind of wish was the other way so my fender would stop rubbing. I raised the one side to see if it helps. 


Tomorrow me and Sean are changing my snub mount, the accessory fan, and also putting my timing belt cover on. 

SOWO2012:thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


>


I'm usually not a fan of poke like this but love the front and rear stance. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I'm usually not a fan of poke like this but love the front and rear stance. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks buddy. She pokes a little more than i want in the rear but i'm okay with it:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks buddy. She pokes a little more than i want in the rear but i'm okay with it:thumbup:


liiiiiiiiiiiies you cryin on fb about them rubs


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> liiiiiiiiiiiies you cryin on fb about them rubs


gonna raise the rear one thread on both sides. i raised the front a thread too so it should even out perfectly.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^^I know how that goes...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lololol shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

of course that **** happens the day before you roll to SoWo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Details!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Details!


Marc had a boo boo happen otw to sowo


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Marc had a boo boo happen otw to sowo


i know i saw on fb but i need more updates on what happened


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

tire blew out 40 miles away. not sure if i cracked the barrel and it just slowly lost pressure or if the tire just got soo hot that the sidewall split in half...either way the tire split in half..both beads are still on the wheels too. 

the barrel cracked in 2 places so i think it happened from the sidewall splitting and the barrel smacking the ground. 


after we got the wheel off we had the stock ****ty jack under the car and a big ass truck drove by and the stock jack blew over and knocked the ass end of my car into the guard rail. 



not really sure where to go from here..sell my wheels and get bags on the blades or just get the barrel fixed, buy one nankang to put on the blades and just save up and buy 512s..might go with 215/45 512s and hopefully my tires don't rub as much as now.


anyone want pictures? lol


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> tire blew out 40 miles away. not sure if i cracked the barrel and it just slowly lost pressure or if the tire just got soo hot that the sidewall split in half...either way the tire split in half..both beads are still on the wheels too.
> 
> the barrel cracked in 2 places so i think it happened from the sidewall splitting and the barrel smacking the ground.
> 
> ...


yes we want pics lol is that a question


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't really tell.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So you made it down to SOWO anyway? :laugh:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

thepirate said:


> So you made it down to SOWO anyway? :laugh:


He wanted to go home. We made it almost 800 miles. Couldnt make the last 46 miles lol.

And of course it was my turn to drive when this happened :banghead:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> So you made it down to SOWO anyway? :laugh:


That i did lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:laugh:You'll be the talk of SOWO now. You'll be interWEBZ famous.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> :laugh:You'll be the talk of SOWO now. You'll be interWEBZ famous.


haha that'd be funny. someone on instagram took a pic of my car its called like vagscene or something.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Damn dude that sucks. At least the damage is minor and you werent hurt. Enjoy SOWO, it looks to be another year Im missing out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This was a weekend from hell. My car has so many new dents scratches and all now its not even funny. Not really sure what im going to do..might just sell my car, sell both wheels and just be done with it all.

On the way home my friend was driving and hit a piece of tire in the road..****ed the front bumper up, broke the fog light completely, lost my grille, and made a dent in the pass side lower door. Prob about 1500$ worth of damage. Don't feel like selling my Gottis just to get my car back to the stage it was at before i went to ****ing SOWO. 

As of now i need to buy 1 nankang for the blades, get the wheels welded, new front bumper, new fog, new fog grille, new grille next to fog, need like 4 dents popped out. 

Not really sure wtf im going to do..


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sell the wheels, fix your car and run the blades. :beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Least you got to meet me for like 10 minutes when I wasn't busy as **** right??


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

at least alex and i still smoke a lot of weed


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Used parts and a dent pull should be a lot less than $1500. Plus, if you sell the car you won't have Gotti's anyway. Sell them, fix your car, drive it.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn sounds ****ty. It's probably not as bad as you think. Pics of the cracked barrels? I could probably weld them for you. I know a guy who can straighten it back out too if it's bent. Tires like what? 90 bucks? 85 to straighten, 250ish for paintless dent removal. Fogs and grill is cheap and your bumper can be returned. I bet you can fix it back up for under 1k


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Itll all work out man, you know if you sell your car youll regret the hell out of it. Id sell the wheels to fix all of the body damage and run the blades. Maybe have the blades coated a different color to stand out.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

It just pisses me off because my car was so mint before this weekend. 

Now instead of getting bags i gotta pay for a new bumper, paint, fogs,grille...mad dumb ****.

Im paying money outta my wheels to get my car back to how it was before the weekend.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

sucks dude


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> sucks dude


Yeah i had a rough weekend..im not gonna bitch out and sell it tho..its still early in the show season..i'll get everything back better.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah i had a rough weekend..im not gonna bitch out and sell it tho..its still early in the show season..i'll get everything back better.


Like everyone is saying. Sell the Gottis, fix all that minor stuff (which it is very minor and easy to come across used parts). Buy a tire for the blades and with the leftovers start collecting bag stuff. I haven't seen a bagged B5 on sawblades yet. You should be the first


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

LY7W rebuild club! :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres pictures of my weekend from hell.

































Yay my car made it to georgia.....

































This is only one wheel too btw..








Here is how i drove around at SOWO. Thanks Dave :thumbup:
















Chris?! 








Atleast i got to drive behind another B5
























Can't really see the dent here










So a new bumper isn't going to be hard although im looking for mainly an S4 bumper. I need one fog light w/ the cover, and the small bumper grille that does next to it. Surprisingly the fog light bulb still works?  Took a hard enough hit to crack the bumper and break all the fog clips but the bulb is still good..

Idk how expensive paintless dent removals cost but the dent is not that bad..i just dk if they'll definitely be able to pop it out. I can deal with the scratches, i'd rather just get all the small dents out on my car.



On another note...it was really great meeting and chilling with everyone. :thumbup:

Hopefully i don't get rid of my B5 and hopefully i'll see ALL OF YOU at h2o this year.

(Dave i better see you at every show!)


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Sucks man. On the front bumper I just had mine replaced and the body shop had to order one from the factory Germany as they could not find one any where in the US that wasn't already ****ed. If it wasn't on some one else's dime i would of went s4.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

D3ZAudi said:


> Sucks man. On the front bumper I just had mine replaced and the body shop had to order one from the factory Germany as they could not find one any where in the US that wasn't already ****ed. If it wasn't on some one else's dime i would of went s4.


Yeah man it sucked.


Anyone know anyone or a place i can find an s4 front bumper? I found skirts and moldings for 325$ picked up which isnt too bad i guess.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why are you bothering to look for a4 grilles if you want an s4 bumper? :what:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Why are you bothering to look for a4 grilles if you want an s4 bumper? :what:


I'm looking for both because S4 frontbumpers are hard to find:thumbdown:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

rule of thumb is about 75 bucks per panel for paintless dent removal. after PDR you'll never know that dent was there. looks pretty easy.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Time to upgrade to rieger rs4 body kit


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

poopie said:


> rule of thumb is about 75 bucks per panel for paintless dent removal. after PDR you'll never know that dent was there. looks pretty easy.


Marc, there isnt a rule of thumb. My PDR guy is one of the best in the region. Anything exotic and he gets cars from as far as DC, weekly. He said he hates when people do a "per panel" price. It depends on the location, depth, size, shape, etc. of the dent or ding. What seems small can be really expensive due to some variables and whats big could be cheap. 

Id just get a quote from someone who is good.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Marc, there isnt a rule of thumb. My PDR guy is one of the best in the region. Anything exotic and he gets cars from as far as DC, weekly. He said he hates when people do a "per panel" price. It depends on the location, depth, size, shape, etc. of the dent or ding. What seems small can be really expensive due to some variables and whats big could be cheap.
> 
> Id just get a quote from someone who is good.


Its just a rough ESTIMATE. Obviously there are variables. I'm just giving him a rough price on what to expect. Marc doesn't have any crazy dents on body lines. There are many ways to go about removing a dent. If you want him to pull off trim and door cards, expect to pay more.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No polish on those pie plates? -ballerstatus :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> No polish on those pie plates? -ballerstatus :laugh:


I know thats what i was thinking haha.


Bobby and aaron thanks. As of now I'm mainly working on getting the S4 front bumper. I bought another nankang lastnight so i'll be able to throw the blades back on hopefully soon.

Sean tells me that there is a PDR guy at his work (vw & subaru dealership), im not sure how expensive they are. 

If i don't sell mu Gottis i might make them 9.5 again. Get some 215/45 512s and still run them.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

MarcMiller said:


> I know thats what i was thinking haha.
> 
> 
> Bobby and aaron thanks. As of now I'm mainly working on getting the S4 front bumper. I bought another nankang lastnight so i'll be able to throw the blades back on hopefully soon.
> ...


i can give you a number to a guy tomorrow. He did a fantastic job on my avant a few years ago. He knocked out a few door dings and a weird little dent on my hatch probably from a shopping cart. he charged me $150


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I drove 5 miles on a nankang as-1 in the rain that unmounted itself on some cheap eBay wheels. Only a little rash on the wheel. No cracks and the tire never came off the rim. I now wonder if the rain kept the tire cool so it didn't split.

I was wondering why my backend felt almost on ice, thought it was the heavy rain.

Only damage really..









I'd say you experienced worst case possible.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i dont blame it on the nankang although i still dk if i cracked the barrel or if the tire blew out and cracked the barrel...cracking it twice sounds kinda hard but who knows.



On a positive note..should be getting one of those certifit front bumpers with the shaved washer caps and the europlate cutout. Called the place today, its 80$ and they are only 10 miles away. Although i don't like the euro cutout i'll deal with it..hopefully it'll look decent with my 96 "euro" trunk. 

I'm also looking for a machine shop in my area that can shave my adapters down. instead of having 30mm and 25mm i'll have 25mm and 20mm. give me 5mm more clearance...aka bigger tires.

Looking to get S4 skirts and moldings too that are already silver too. Guy who has them is like a half hour from me. 

Still working on the paintless dent removal...there is a place in my area i just need to figure out prices and all that good stuff.






Give me a few weeks guys...i'll get my **** back better then she was before:thumbup:



........with Gottis 17x10 hopefully:laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

In pretty sure you cracked them before the blow out only because of how you and Sean described the car handling and because if you had cracks it after the blow out it would be a more severe crack Also look at how you cracked the other barrel and the tire is completely intact and had zero bubbles


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bumper is very nice, but I think we should keep it on the d/l. I like the uniqueness.


(as I post this on a public forum :facepalm


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You should put a euro plate on the bumper that says "deez nuts" or "balls deep". Something real classy like that


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> You should put a euro plate on the bumper that says "deez nuts" or "balls deep". Something real classy like that


Nah im good


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> You should put a euro plate on the bumper that says "deez nuts" or "balls deep". Something real classy like that


bumprholes


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

or maybe c.unt or something


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> or maybe c.unt or something


LOL I spotted that plate in the jelly bean!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/42601857

1:45


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> http://vimeo.com/42601857
> 
> 1:45


omg the mk6 right after jake's is one of my Chicago buddies. Winning.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> awesome


I especially like the "i know nick broderick" written in sharpie on the top of his driver door lmao


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i may or may not have written that


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

sounds like a nightmare trip  hope you turn it back around and manage to keep the gotti's though:thumbup: but id agree with the top of the page in that it was cracked prior and slowly leaking,that one crack thats opening up into a V at the end is usually an indicator that the crack has been driven on for a distance


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> sounds like a nightmare trip  hope you turn it back around and manage to keep the gotti's though:thumbup: but id agree with the top of the page in that it was cracked prior and slowly leaking,that one crack thats opening up into a V at the end is usually an indicator that the crack has been driven on for a distance


Yeah it sucked. I still wanna bag my car so we'll see. Either way my car will be getting a new bumper and painted so it'll look better.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah it sucked. I still wanna bag my car so we'll see. Either way my car will be getting a new bumper and painted so it'll look better.


Go big homie! :thumbup:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

ahhh man, those pictures are depressing.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

alexandermjoyce said:


> ahhh man, those pictures are depressing.


 Agreed. Maybe i'll have some good pictures in the next few weeks.


----------



## bav6shot (Mar 18, 2012)

Dang man, I had seen your car at SOWO and was wondering what had happened. That sucks, I hope you still enjoyed the weekend and Hope it gets put back together better than before :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bav6shot said:


> Dang man, I had seen your car at SOWO and was wondering what had happened. That sucks, I hope you still enjoyed the weekend and Hope it gets put back together better than before :beer:


 What car do you have?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Posted this on instagram.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I have 215/45/17 falken 512s on the 9.5 on my rear. 225 wouldn't be enough stretch, that's my opinion though, go 215.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I have 215/45/17 falken 512s on the 9.5 on my rear. 225 wouldn't be enough stretch, that's my opinion though, go 215.


 I feel like 225 is a perfect stretch on a 9.5, I run a 225/40 on my 18s. I know the sidewall is a different size but I still think it looks fine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I have 215/45/17 falken 512s on the 9.5 on my rear. 225 wouldn't be enough stretch, that's my opinion though, go 215.


 True. Havent heard any bad things about 512s so im gonna go with them.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I've had several sets of them and they've always lasted awhile for me and ofcourse stretch well.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

225/45 :thumbup: and 9.5 is the perfect width imo. 10's were just too much for the 205/45 nankangs.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i'll prob go 215/45/17 512 when i go 9.5. i liked the 205/45 on my sawblades so that size 512 should stretch perfect.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm gonna be pissed if my nankangs ever have problems... I think you just got unlucky. like always. come to bethlehem


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I'm gonna be pissed if my nankangs ever have problems... I think you just got unlucky. like always. come to bethlehem


 whens the avant going to run?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

run a 40 side wall i think 45s are to big


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> run a 40 side wall i think 45s are to big


 Nah with these barrels i can't run anything smaller than a 45. They crack very very easily.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

This is the 3rd failure I've seen with nankang tires, just on b5's... 

I would not feel safe having that many cracks welded, at that point the metal is so stressed its just going to continue being a problem


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> This is the 3rd failure I've seen with nankang tires, just on b5's...
> 
> I would not feel safe having that many cracks welded, at that point the metal is so stressed its just going to continue being a problem


 I don't have any other choices right now. I'm trying to find a place that i can buy new barrels.

My friend welds for a living and he does all my welds and he said the wheel will be fine.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I don't have any other choices right now. I'm trying to find a place that i can buy new barrels.
> 
> My friend welds for a living and he does all my welds and he said the wheel will be fine.


 Those barrels are like glass at this point. I am also a welder.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Those barrels are like glass at this point. I am also a welder.


 Its not easy finding barrels.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Its not easy finding barrels.


 Cut your losses...sell them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> This is the 3rd failure I've seen with nankang tires, just on b5's...
> 
> I would not feel safe having that many cracks welded, at that point the metal is so stressed its just going to continue being a problem


 This.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Cut your losses...sell them.


 I have them up for sale..just waiting.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> This is the 3rd failure I've seen with nankang tires, just on b5's...
> 
> I would not feel safe having that many cracks welded, at that point the metal is so stressed its just going to continue being a problem


 QFT. 

If I couldn't run a 40 sidewall without the risk of cracking my barrels... I'd rather run stock 15" wheels. Sorry, but Gotti's are junk if they honestly can't handle a 215/40 :what:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> QFT.
> 
> If I couldn't run a 40 sidewall without the risk of cracking my barrels... I'd rather run stock 15" wheels. Sorry, but Gotti's are junk if they honestly can't handle a 215/40 :what:


 saying they are junk is kinda of extreme.. he was running a 205/45 on a 10" wide wheel.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris lopez had a 215/40 and he cracked his barrels.

I need a strong ass wheel..i cracked my oem flat five with a 215/40.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> saying they are junk is kinda of extreme.. he was running a 205/45 on a 10" wide wheel.


 Not saying I would have went as extreme as a 205 on a 10" but being afraid to run anything smaller sidewall-wise than a 215/45? That's a wheel not even worth having in my opinion. 

I'm running 205/40's on my wheels(granted only 8.5" so minimal stretch as its not necessary) but I don't have to worry about cracking a barrel if I drive over a bridge divider. 

Marc: loved the wheels on your car. Shame you had such bad luck with them so far :beer::beer: 

I ran 215/35 in the front on the b5 on Mercedes wheels :wave:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Not saying I would have went as extreme as a 205 on a 10" but being afraid to run anything smaller sidewall-wise than a 215/45? That's a wheel not even worth having in my opinion.
> 
> I'm running 205/40's on my wheels(granted only 8.5" so minimal stretch as its not necessary) but I don't have to worry about cracking a barrel if I drive over a bridge divider.
> 
> ...


 Im not convinced it was leaking air due to a cracked barrel. If you look at Marc's pictures BOTH beads are still seated to the wheels. But one bead is separated from the rest of the tire, but still seated to the rim. 

If the tire was losing pressure, it would of unseated from the bead. Ask James about h2o. lol (plus marc said as he switched lanes, the ass fell and started to sway.. that's blown tire) 

I think it was stretched too far, putting WAY too much heat where the tread and the sidewall meet. thus separating and blowing it up.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

But both rear wheels had cracked barrels..the pass side wheel still had air in it when we pulled it off the tow truck..even with the barrel being cracked.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No doubt the blown tire wheel probably cracked due to the tire's sidewall ripping. 

But didn't the other wheel crack too for no unordinary reason?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Other than having all the weight in my trunk from my tools and all..nope. 

Im hoping bigger tires will help but i really dk.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> saying they are junk is kinda of extreme.. he was running a 205/45 on a 10" wide wheel.


 I agree this is extreme, but he still had a 45 series sidewall. So regardless of stretch, that sidewall height is constant. BUT, it's chicken and egg at this point. At least Marc's set is not super sturdy, AND the tires don't seem to be the best. Combine that and you've got a potential disaster unfortunately.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> I ran 215/35 in the front on the b5 on Mercedes wheels :wave:


 These benz wheels seem to be tough sh*t. I've some nasty stuff, never had a blow out, crack, bend, or any problems.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> These benz wheels seem to be tough sh*t. I've some nasty stuff, never had a blow out, crack, bend, or any problems.


 I never had a problem with them. Other than my alignment being ****ed and getting some vibration at high speeds I never had a problem :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

These wheels are just used to having big ass tires i guess. I'm still getting them fixed either way.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The nankang tires are probably too soft and cheap as well to run such a stretched tire. The scenario here, too soft to take the blow of the road thus transferring all the tension to the wheel making it crack. I personally won't be using nankangs anymore, I'm not trying to fish the bottom the barrel, I need quality


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

mercedes wheels really are tough ****... **** yea mercedes! go buy some marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> mercedes wheels really are tough ****... **** yea mercedes! go buy some marc


 Nah F*CK that.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

when am i gonna see that baby face again?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> when am i gonna see that baby face again?


 Slumber party at Alex's?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> mercedes wheels really are tough ****... **** yea mercedes! go buy some marc


 hmmmm 

Marc's Merc's


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Slumber party at Alex's?


  with james too 

let's do it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yessssssssss


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm down :thumbup:
Lets wait for alex to comment in here about it.




On a good note, need something positive in this thread..been nothing bad negative **** the last week or so.








New bumper.








Old bumper.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Poser.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice! Shaved washers?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

D3ZAudi said:


> Nice! Shaved washers?


 Not shaved. Never existed.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

where did you get that?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> where did you get that?


 :facepalm: James where have you been? hahaha They're the new craze, only $80 bucks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James is a top secret bumper factory. 



Its not the best quality but for 80$ and 175$ to get it painted i don't think i could do any better.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, wish the body shop that did my car would of known about those. Wouldnt of had to wait a month for mine to come in from overseas.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Id like to get one of those certifit bumpers, as Ive got one close to me. Does the factory reinforcement bar fit it, and does it have the mounting tabs on the side? I like that it doesnt have the headlight washers. Wish they had ones without the recessed plate area though.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

It has mounting tabs, but you have to get creative with the bumper mounts. I ended up cutting mine up to get the bumper to sit correctly.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It has mounting tabs, but you have to get creative with the bumper mounts. I ended up cutting mine up to get the bumper to sit correctly.


 Great. More **** i have to do to get it to work perfectly.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Have a link on this? That looks dope as ****, i like how it doesnt have that center line in it like the euro bumpers, yet still has the euro cutout.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

theres a link on audizine about them but idk where its at.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im still looking for a pass fog, fog cover, and pass side grille..if anyone has one of these laying around let me know.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im still looking for a pass fog, fog cover, and pass side grille..if anyone has one of these laying around let me know.


 Think I have both on my work bench at home. Will take a look after work.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

D3ZAudi said:


> Think I have both on my work bench at home. Will take a look after work.


 let me know bro..ive been calling junkyards all over and can't find anything.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm down :thumbup:
> Lets wait for alex to comment in here about it.
> 
> 
> ...


 found this over on ebay uk 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A4-B...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:A4&hash=item4d00f2bc06 
comes out to about 74 for the bumper+ shipping to here


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn thats legit.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

deff considering it since ive decided to keep the a4 and put some work into it hardcore 


btw convince me not to do fender vents like the mk3 guys do since im thinking about doing them


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

gallhue said:


> found this over on ebay uk
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A4-B...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:A4&hash=item4d00f2bc06
> comes out to about 74 for the bumper+ shipping to here


 I doubt it'd ship to here, it says they'll only post to Europe.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

.Drama. said:


> I doubt it'd ship to here, it says they'll only post to Europe.


 if you look at the bottom of the auction it states 

"*If you are an international buyer please confirm shipping costs before clicking ''Buy now''*. "


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I doubt it'd ship to here, it says they'll only post to Europe.





gallhue said:


> if you look at the bottom of the auction it states
> 
> "*If you are an international buyer please confirm shipping costs before clicking ''Buy now''*. "


 Trumped. :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

gallhue said:


> if you look at the bottom of the auction it states
> 
> "*If you are an international buyer please confirm shipping costs before clicking ''Buy now''*. "


 I'll admit, I did not read that. :thumbup:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i sent him a message. just waiting to hear back on the cost to ship it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gallhue said:


> i sent him a message. just waiting to hear back on the cost to ship it


 Make sure you get the grills and fogs with it, because you can't those grills in the US.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

the grills are the easy part...its the bumper itself thats gonna be a pain to aquire


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gallhue said:


> the grills are the easy part...its the bumper itself thats gonna be a pain to aquire


 Facelift euro grills are different than facelift US grills.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

yea, i saw the euro grills on there too...alot more grills then there are bumpers


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The body line in the facelift bumpers is ugly as **** :what:


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...front-bumper-2fgrills-oem-light-silver&cat=35


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Should have my bumper back tomorrow or saturday. Still need to find a passenger fog light. I also got my 205/45 nankang today for the blades. Will probably get the blades put on in a few weeks, then get the gottis fixed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

damn that looks nice...i cant wait to get my car back from the shop so i can start working on it again.....havent had it in over a month:banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 x2


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i have those same nike flops :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> i have those same nike flops :thumbup:


 I've had them for like 3 years and they're still the ****.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Still need a passenger side fog. Anyone have one?!


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Still need a passenger side fog. Anyone have one?!



















Bottom tab is gone on the fog (the side where there's normally 2)fog cover is fine








Grill has a broken tab but as you can see it's still hanging on


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

In case anyone reading this is looking for the drivers side fog/cover/grill i have all in perfect shape.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

turboSlap said:


> Bottom tab is gone on the fog (the side where there's normally 2)fog cover is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm..are all the clips strong that are not broken? I dont want them to fly out when i hit a bump or something stupid.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:facepalm: ....


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

^^oh that century old argument....stretch tires are _unsafe, impractical, can kill your kids, etc._


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> ^^oh that century old argument....stretch tires are _unsafe, impractical, can kill your kids, etc._


 I just thought it was funny that they found both pictures from my thread and posted them..and i have no idea who it is.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

awd burnouts ftw


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> awd burnouts ftw


 you know me


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

http://scrapedcrusaders.com/2012/05/28/before-and-after/ 



:facepalm:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

dude....where u taking a corner?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> http://scrapedcrusaders.com/2012/05/28/before-and-after/
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


 haha who did that?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wasnt driving my friend was but we were switching lanes going 70.


Chris idk who posted that..its the 3rd site i seen today that posted these 2 pictures.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

gallhue said:


> i sent him a message. just waiting to hear back on the cost to ship it


 this is the message i got back 

Hi there, the freight will be around £80 but i cannot sell this through ebay (only outside) as no courier will insure the item which means i am not protected as a seller selling/sending out of ebay. I can transact outside, but any damage in transit would be entirely at your own risk. 

its about 100 to ship


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's not a bad quote, but that sounds sketchy.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

512s or 912s? Going with a 215/45/17. 

Looking for whats an overall better tire..not just stretch.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The guy who runs the site posted that up. I ordered 215/40 452s today...sort of nervous about how they will fit.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i believe the 912 is better... but then again... i have no idea...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> i believe the 912 is better... but then again... i have no idea...


 I keep hearing mixed reviews.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That's not a bad quote, but that sounds sketchy.


 That sounds right. It's amazing how bad stuff is fukked up in shipping from Europe. My boss ordered a euro trunk for his b6 and it arrived with the top 2 corners completely folded over


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> The guy who runs the site posted that up. I ordered 215/40 452s today...sort of nervous about how they will fit.


 they seem to fit pretty nicely on my fronts, 215/35 on an 8.5"


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i finally have the grille, fog cover, and foglight. I also finally bought the upper spring seat that i've needed for the last month.

Im really looking for 25mm 5x112-5x120.65 adapters. Im not gonna be able to run 215/45/17s with that rear offset. I don't wanna buy a set new but i might have to.

Im hoping to have my car back 100% before june 24th..colt classic is that day and i really wanna go to that show. If anyone else is planning on going let me know.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll be at cult classic.. prob wont have tires though so i'll be on stockers (there needs to be a crying emoticon)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> i'll be at cult classic.. prob wont have tires though so i'll be on stockers (there needs to be a crying emoticon)


I'll see you there bobby!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be there with the mk5 kids 

Hope your car is back in order :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I'll be there with the mk5 kids
> 
> Hope your car is back in order :beer::beer:


Damn mk5 kids..

If my cars not back in order i'm not going lol so ya i hope my cars back in order too.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

I should be at Cult Classic as well. Very short drive for me


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good i cant wait to see your car


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Good i cant wait to see your car


I'm going, wheels on. Drive with me like old times


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im not going if my cars not done.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not going.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm not going.


your a bitchhh


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> your a bitchhh


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> you're a bitchhh


fixed. Now be nice! :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

**** grammAr. This isnt school.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

grammar* isn't*


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> grammar* isn't*


Suck my nuts


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Suck my nuts*.*


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

lmfao. i don't really care enough on a forum to use capitals and ****, but i draw the line at using the wrong their, there or they're. or **** like that. i can't take someone seriously if they don't know the difference, that's elementary school stuff


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea i hear you. On my phone i just dont care on my computer i write better..im on my phone like 75% of the time.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

gallhue said:


> this is the message i got back
> 
> Hi there, the freight will be around £80 but i cannot sell this through ebay (only outside) as no courier will insure the item which means i am not protected as a seller selling/sending out of ebay. I can transact outside, but any damage in transit would be entirely at your own risk.
> 
> its about 100 to ship


If your struggling to get him to send it over you could get it sent to me and ill send it? Im in Scotland btw so hell post it up to me no issue


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

oprah winfrey said:


> lmfao. i don't really care enough on a forum to use capitals and ****, but i draw the line at using the wrong their, there or they're. or **** like that. i can't take someone seriously if they don't know the difference, that's elementary school stuff


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> If your struggling to get him to send it over you could get it sent to me and ill send it? Im in Scotland btw so hell post it up to me no issue


well right now im on the edge about keeping the b5 for now or switching up to a a6 avant....cough cough


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

gallhue said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> hahahahaha :snowcool:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

there there :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oprah winfrey said:


> lmfao. i don't really care enough on a forum to use capitals and ****, but i draw the line at using the wrong their, there or they're. or **** like that. i can't take someone seriously if they don't know the difference, that's elementary school stuff


i agree with this:heart:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

is the bumper on yet....post pics damni t


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> is the bumper on yet....post pics damni t


Nope not on yet. Have a lot more modifying to do still. Still don't have any of my wheels on either.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Other then cult classic...what shows are coming up?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Euro Hanger


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Euro Hanger


 Let me rephrase that..shows around my area. Although i'd love to go to that its 13hrs away and I'm not in the mood for that kind of trip.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Euro Hanger


 I hope I can make it to that show


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

theres waterfest next month at englishtown


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> theres waterfest next month at englishtown


 Yea i knew that. I was originally shooting for cult classic to have my car back together fully but its not gonna happen. It'll deff be done by waterfest though.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

see u there....maybe ill be slammed by then


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> see u there....maybe ill be slammed by then


 Sounds good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad you can't notice the dent one the pass door. Finally got the black tire mark off after 4 weeks. Gengstout sticker is badass....and the new fender crease and how my front bumper looks currently.


I'm working on it..slowly. ****s getting done though.


----------



## Tmoniz90 (Apr 26, 2010)

what size tires and adapters did you go with?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Tmoniz90 said:


> what size tires and adapters did you go with?


 They're 205/45s and 30mm rear and 25mm front.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

wanna sell the sawblades?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> wanna sell the sawblades?


 Not really. They're my only set of wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks clean. I think you should go back to the clear sidemarkers


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Looks clean. I think you should go back to the clear sidemarkers


 I've been thinking about it. My friend asked me to trade with him so i might go do that.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

James Himself said:


> i agree with this:heart:


 I


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Looks clean. I think you should go back to the clear sidemarkers


 i love the ambers on my black a4.....they stand out more


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

mark what is that in the garage looks like a classic chevy??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> mark what is that in the garage looks like a classic chevy??


 
its a 55 chevy bel air:thumbup:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Other then cult classic...what shows are coming up?


 where is this?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Coopersburg PA


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> its a 55 chevy bel air:thumbup:


 Whoes car is this


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Whoes car is this


 my grandpops.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Coopersburg PA


 i'm trying to go! :snowcool:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Me and my dad made some progress on the new bumper.

















Both fog brackets are done. Fogs fit in almost perfect. Bumper grille doesn't fit snug yet i need to fix that somehow..it only uses 2 of the clips for the grill so hopefully its enough to keep it in.

Should have it done by the weekend.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

come to cult classic


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Me and my dad made some progress on the new bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cleaver idea!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James i should be there..depends how my foot is. I ****ed it up bad skating like 2 days ago.


Chuck thanks man...wasn't letting this bumper stopping me from using fogs. I got the idea from alex (needinganaudi)...all credit goes to that sucka.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

**** this bumper and my car. 

Oh and **** cult classic.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> What happened?


 Bumper took ****ing forever cuz nothing ****ing fits right..couldnt find a new bumper bolt. 

Then it didnt wanna line up. Spent all day working on it and still didnt finish and i was doing all of this to go to a car show tomorrow.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> **** this bumper and my car.
> 
> Oh and **** cult classic.


 sell it to me :wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You put all that time and money in it you better make it work


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

That sucks you cant get it to line up or anything. Im running bumper-less, yet again because I hate dealing with the bumpers on these cars.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Woke up early..(had 3hrs of sleep) and finished everything. My valance comes off easy thank god i almost ripped my bumper off.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cult Classic.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

is that seankirk23?


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

:wave: 
 
IMG_2744 by ZVincler, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2829 by ZVincler, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2832 by ZVincler, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2836 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:thumbup: thanks buddy! Your pictures came out so good. It was nice meeting you...I'm sure i'll see you in bethlehem sometime soon when I'm hanging with alex.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

less pictures of silver b5 more pictures of bud


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

that front bumper came out looking really sweet.....looking great! so are the gottis gone now?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

bring that to nick and james and me in bethlehem tonight


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

that looks more like rabbit turds and grass 


oh and the bumper looks sexy, cant wait to get myne. 

and seeing your rear i think i like the trunk completely shaved over just the audi emblem


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> that looks more like rabbit turds and grass
> 
> 
> oh and the bumper looks sexy, cant wait to get myne.
> ...


 Good luck with it..theres so much you need to do just to make it fit. I would never buy it again. You need to find new bumper bolts for the brackets, the bumper brackets have to be cut shorter to fit. None of the facelift grilles fit, i had to cut the bumper to get the grilles to actually snap on.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea this bumper takes a lot of modifications that require you to buy new parts if you screw up


----------



## MartinS2 (Jun 26, 2012)

turboSlap said:


> Bottom tab is gone on the fog (the side where there's normally 2)fog cover is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi, i search these fog lights grille part number, can you help me? thanks


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk the part number i bought these all used.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

just popped my hood to tuck my washer fluid connector that was hanging out of my fender liner and realized my driver side valve cover was smoking. time to change the gaskets. 

debating on getting this...http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-V6_30v/Engine/Gasket/Valve_Cover/ES259658/ 


Or just 2 of these..http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/A4/Engine/102/5 
^ I'm just talking about the top one here. 

i always feel sketchy getting things from ECS. What do you think? 


What other small things should i change now? i knew eventually i would need to change these gaskets.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> just popped my hood to tuck my washer fluid connector that was hanging out of my fender liner and realized my driver side valve cover was smoking. time to change the gaskets.
> 
> debating on getting this...http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-V6_30v/Engine/Gasket/Valve_Cover/ES259658/
> 
> ...


 you can get the cam plugs and seals along with the cam chain tensioner gaskets/half moons from GAP as well as the valve cover gaskets. 

you can only do 2 of the cam seals, you can reach all the cam plugs and you can get the tensioners, the drivers side half moon install sucks dick.. i had to rip mine up with a pick to get it out b/c there wasnt enough room to do it whole. 

the vc gaskets arent bad... read the bentley as there are specific places to use sealant or you'll have bigger leaks then you do now.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> you can get the cam plugs and seals along with the cam chain tensioner gaskets/half moons from GAP as well as the valve cover gaskets.
> 
> you can only do 2 of the cam seals, you can reach all the cam plugs and you can get the tensioners, the drivers side half moon install sucks dick.. i had to rip mine up with a pick to get it out b/c there wasnt enough room to do it whole.
> 
> the vc gaskets arent bad... read the bentley as there are specific places to use sealant or you'll have bigger leaks then you do now.


 im not changing anything other than the gaskets...or should i replace everything?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got the little bitches back last night. You all prob think im crazy but until i find new barrels there was no other choice other then leave them in my basement..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wheel 1.

























Wheel #2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeez man clean up those welds! If you smooth em out they will be less likely to crack right next to the weld. Still will probably happen again though


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Jeez man clean up those welds! If you smooth em out they will be less likely to crack right next to the weld. Still will probably happen again though


Yea.


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

^^^^^Haha....funny edit on your previous post ...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

jrodmk2 said:


> ^^^^^Haha....funny edit on your previous post ...


Ya i thought it was kinda a dick answer..although idc how the welds look. He welded my wheels before and never have any of them cracked.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know why, but I like the your car the most with the Sawblades.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

memo! said:


> I don't know why, but I like the your car the most with the Sawblades.


Thanks i guess lol..your not the first person to tell me that.
I like the blades but my other wheels are my favorite.. :/


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

welds look ok, they don't need to be cleaned up. As long as he had a deep bevel and drilled the ends, it looks like an ok repair. 

Looks like he went a little crazy with an angle grinder. You should probably sand them smooth so they don't leak.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its sanded down perfect on the bead side. Im prob putting these wheels back on..

Maybe someone can help me out with this..so say i put the gottis back on. I still have my sawblades with tires. Can i put a sawblade in where my spare is and put that 205/45 on with 3 other 215/45s? This would be incase one of the wheels crack again..i have something to throw on.

Idk how bad the tire difference is and if i can run only one of them.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

idk about over there but running a different width is illegal over here,and from when I had a puncture on my old passat and ran a different width tyre and offset wheel on the same axle the car was all over the place


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I meant the barrel side of the wheel where the bead meets. And I saw your original post, you dick


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its actually really flat. The bead should sit perfect. Sorry alex lol. My wheels are just pissing me off.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks i guess lol..your not the first person to tell me that.
> I like the blades but my other wheels are my favorite.. :/


(Not that it matters since it is only my opinion)

I like the sawblades a lot more than the Gottis. I disliked the Gottis because of the chrome/polished look. I think they would look much better if they had a silver/gray face and polished lip.

(again IMO)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Been rolling around at this height the last 2 days..my car loves kissing the ground..really need to get my skidplate on ASAP. 










I hit on everything.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gah! F*ck you Marc! I'm not going lower until I get new coils


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Gah! F*ck you Marc! I'm not going lower until I get new coils


Lol yeah i hit dips and my car just smacks the ground even if theres no bump or anything...BUT alex...LOWER IT.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk how long i'll stay at this height..i'll see if i can deal with it but if not i'll raise it a little.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

I know its a pretty daft question but youve notched your towers havent you? Havent got the time to go back through all your thread just now :beer:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

pg40 I got it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i have a list of **** on the first page..although i havent watched it in mad long.


----------



## teleTay (Sep 25, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Been rolling around at this height the last 2 days..my car loves kissing the ground..really need to get my skidplate on ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I think I need a skid plate at 23.5gtf


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol yeah i hit dips and my car just smacks the ground even if theres no bump or anything...BUT alex...LOWER IT.


I'm in the market for a set of 17 vette wheels (no not blades) and then I should be able to get a little lower


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm in the market for a set of 17 vette wheels (no not blades) and then I should be able to get a little lower


I want to trade my blades for alphards really bad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to Alex (Livinzlyfe) for this picture from Cult Classic.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Alex has that badass mk4 jetta right? And Alphards? eh


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Alex has that badass mk4 jetta right? And Alphards? eh


Yeah on MAEs. Your just obsessed with AMG monoblocks. Alphards are one of my favorite wheels.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

alphies ftw


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> alphies ftw


Yes.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

wes rocked them so well, you should too


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah on MAEs. Your just obsessed with AMG monoblocks. Alphards are one of my favorite wheels.


Nah they are a good wheel choice, just not my style. I'm sure you will tuck em nicely


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you guys. I've been looking for them for a few weeks now.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Welll thats a tease sean.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

moar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> moar!!!!!!!!!!


That was when the Gottis were on.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

and this means I dont want more whoreage for why? ,love yours on the gotti's!! Post moar Miller


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


>


Can't wait for SoWo next year, I'm bringing more weed and this time it won't get stolen by the cleaning crew


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk if going next year lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

SeanKirk23 said:


>


Car looked so pretty tucked way up that drive at the hotel all weekend. :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats funny is that rear tire on the pass side is the one with 3 cracks...yet it held air for 2 days.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't be a little girl you better be there next year that was one of the coolest towns I've been too


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Welll thats a tease sean.


This a little better?



dubbed_up_daz said:


> moar!!!!!!!!!!


You asked for it... Just one more.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

christ the full bra is ugly

hahahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> christ the full bra is ugly
> 
> hahahaha


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

yea for sure, i figured that's why you had it on. no bugs splattered all over the place or any new rock chips


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> yea for sure, i figured that's why you had it on. no bugs splattered all over the place or any new rock chips


He got more than a few rock chips. Hahaha. But a tire did that.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

probably because he had the bra on, so the lord himself was like, "**** you"


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

just ordered tires..215/45/17 512s. lets hope these stretch as good as my 205s and my barrels don't crack.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nuck fankang:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> Nuck fankang:thumbup::laugh:


You know the deal lol. 

I just need to pull my fenders/quarters all around slightly...more so in the rear.

Hopefully my fenders dont get more messed up than they already are.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

if anyone has a valance around philly for sale let me know.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> if anyone has a valance around philly for sale let me know.


lol I just found a minty one at work for free. For me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> lol I just found a minty one at work for free. For me.


Well thats so awesome.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone ever slightly pull their rear quarters? Any advice? Pictures?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Anyone ever slightly pull their rear quarters? Any advice? Pictures?


Do the phone book method like Zac did. I did it a couple weeks ago it worked pretty good.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Do the phone book method like Zac did. I did it a couple weeks ago it worked pretty good.


Phone book method?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris can you take some pics on how it turned out?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Phone book method?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Phone book in between the quarter/fender and tire and lower the car in the book to bend it out.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Phone book in between the quarter/fender and tire and lower the car in the book to bend it out.


ahh that's a pretty cool idea, I'd rather roll them though, I'd probably mess up.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> ahh that's a pretty cool idea, I'd rather roll them though, I'd probably mess up.


Rolling and pulling are two different things. I need to pull the quarters out so they clear my tires.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Rolling and pulling are two different things. I need to pull the quarters out so they clear my tires.


ohh I assumed you could get a slight pull by rolling. guess not, I saw Chris's post on instagram looked pretty good so go for it


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Here you go Marc. Not sure if you can even tell the difference between stock, but it worked out very well. At 18x9.5 et13 w/ a 215/40 the tire never touched the quarter panel. Before I pulled them it was sitting right on the sidewall. I was by myself and only weigh like 150 lbs or something, and just me rocking up and down on the door sill and in the trunk was enough to push it out.


DPP_0655-2 by ZVincler, on Flickr

DPP_0692-2 by ZVincler, on Flickr

DPP_0689-2 by ZVincler, on Flickr

DPP_0684-2 by ZVincler, on Flickr

DPP_0685-2 by ZVincler, on Flickr

DPP_0688-2 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im sure you can get a slight pull with a roller..thats what im trying first and using a book after.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I had no results with the phone book on my car


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

stan those pictures bring me to tears of joy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

They give me hope


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Tomorrow..


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

excited :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> excited :laugh::laugh:


They dont fit 


Need to pull the fenders. 215s are killing me


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> They dont fit
> 
> 
> Need to pull the fenders. 215s are killing me


Sell them. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Sell them. :thumbup:


Can't get what i want for them


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just trade for something. Or lower your price.

Sucks but you know haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> They dont fit
> 
> 
> Need to pull the fenders. 215s are killing me


I just don't get it man, those wheels are only a 1/2 inch wider than my rears and I run a 225/40/18 without problems.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My rears are a joke...the front the only issue. I need inner clearance on 10s


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The rears wouldnt be an issue if j bought a smaller adapter..i dont feel like doing that so i'll just pull the fenders and quarters a little.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Trade them plus cash. I'd cut my losses honestly.....its not like you don't have a nice back up set to get you by.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Trade them plus cash. I'd cut my losses honestly.....its not like you don't have a nice back up set to get you by.


They've been up for trade. If someone offers me something i like i'll take it.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> They dont fit
> 
> 
> Need to pull the fenders. 215 falkens are killing me


:banghead::banghead::banghead:

that sucks  Im toyt as fook with 9.5s so defo feel your pain on the inner clearance. When I go to smaller front spacers im going to massage the upright with a 'small' hammer slightly to let me run them with a bit more camber,is that an option with your tens?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got a fender roller. Im gonna use this tomm and try to pull my fenders.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

I used a bit off 1"x2" pine to pull my fenders along with judicial use of a trolley jack. A fender roller will not help you in the slightest


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive seen a lot of good pulls done with fender rollers. I just need to get someone to help me who knows wtf they're doing. I don't wanna try that and mess up my fenders worse then the already are.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

You can always try body shops too idk how much that'll be though... but it'll be done right. That is if the fender roller doesn't work. I think you'll get a slight pull with it


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

if you insist on using a fender roller remember and support the axle,take your time and slowly pull it out bit by bit


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> if you insist on using a fender roller remember and support the axle,take your time and slowly pull it out bit by bit


Thanks buddy.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

****tttt son.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice wip!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

cleanA3 said:


> Nice wip!


Thanks bro!


----------



## tmast19 (Nov 13, 2010)

where in philly do you live, I'm like 15 mins north on 95 and just picked up this little gem..


----------



## tmast19 (Nov 13, 2010)

btw love your thread and your car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks buddy. I live in northeast philly. Off of woodhaven rd. hbu?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

My Gottis never had problems with cracking the barrels


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

^cool no one cares 

marc don't sell the saw blades before you know the gotti's are going to hold up for you


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

neverfolloww said:


> ^cool no one cares
> 
> marc don't sell the saw blades before you know the gotti's are going to hold up for you


i care


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

^thanks



neverfolloww said:


> don't sell the saw blades before you know the gotti's are going to hold up for you


He's gonna do whatever he wants


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

^ you know the deal


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Height is all messed up..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Havent touched the height..its still all messed up but heres another pic :thumbup:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

:beer::thumbup::thumbup: Hope they hold up a lot longer this time for u!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

QuattroDriven said:


> :beer::thumbup::thumbup: Hope they hold up a lot longer this time for u!


yeah i hope so. Bigger tires, raised up a little. Should be good.


Waterfest this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## gold1member (Jun 30, 2012)

An pics of your air setup?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gold1member said:


> An pics of your air setup?


Static homie :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Static homie :thumbup:


So you feel like a complete BOSS now?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So you feel like a complete BOSS now?


What do you mean? Im always a BOSS


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Marc, what's your current gtf?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Marc, what's your current gtf?


Dont worry about it lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll measure it tomorrow, lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I'll measure it tomorrow, lol


Lol im only going sunday..but its all uneven cuz my front rubs way too much.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Weak.. See you then, you showing?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Weak.. See you then, you showing?


Yessir. See you there..i'll be feeling good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just finished vacuuming, next is washing, then making the wheels sparkle.

Tomorrow should be a good time. Can't wait to meet up with a few of you guys.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

All I can say is wow. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't realize it until after the show yesterday that i didn't take any pictures. I guess i was just feeling a little too good lol


Heres a few new guys..
















Sitting around 23gtf. Even at that height im about to rip my fenders off upfront when i turn...oh well :thumbup:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

:wave::heart:


IMG_3214 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

****ty fender lol ohwellllll



wtf am i looking at?


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

:heart:

IMG_3220 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

holy **** zackk:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

StanTheCaddy said:


> :wave::heart:
> 
> 
> IMG_3214 by ZVincler, on Flickr


This picture is nuts man.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Marc ik you probably mentioned it somewhere before but I don't feel like finding it. Are the gottis chrome or polished? 

And it looks great man, one of the reasons you pull it off so well imo is the 2.8 chrome window trim goes really well with the polished(?) wheels.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> This picture is nuts man.


Thank you alex. This tire size is so much better for these wheels. 



crazexr7 said:


> Marc ik you probably mentioned it somewhere before but I don't feel like finding it. Are the gottis chrome or polished?
> 
> And it looks great man, one of the reasons you pull it off so well imo is the 2.8 chrome window trim goes really well with the polished(?) wheels.


Your right Josh they are polished. Faces have a clear coat over them though, they could use a full repolish honestly.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Thank you alex. This tire size is so much better for these wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right Josh they are polished. Faces have a clear coat over them though, they could use a full repolish honestly.



Yeah if you decide to do the repolish good luck! Ik how frustrating it is :banghead: I'm polishing my last wheel this week took me this long but it's definitely worth it. Yours look good with a clear over it too though. I'm still debating whether or not to clear coat mine after they're all done.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sean took one picture at WF18 lol im glad he did


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

nice meeting you at waterfest man :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ryro said:


> nice meeting you at waterfest man :thumbup:


Same to you buddy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Man…..that looks good.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

I think that MK1 poop green Jetta in the back is nicer than your car Marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> I think that MK1 poop green Jetta in the back is nicer than your car Marc


Mehhh


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Man&#133;..that looks good.


Thank you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Took a few pictures tonight with my friend Ronaldo Stewart. His work is seriously one of the best i've ever seen.

Check it out:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldo86/

Will be posting more pictures up soon :thumbup:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

That's an amazing shot. Can't wait to see more


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

StanTheCaddy said:


> That's an amazing shot. Can't wait to see more


Thanks Zack! Hopefully by tonight they're finished.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is the original from Drivenmotive


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup:


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

wow sick roller:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Check out Ronaldo's Photography! Link is above.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn!! That roller!!!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Took a few pictures tonight with my friend Ronaldo Stewart. His work is seriously one of the best i've ever seen.
> 
> Check it out:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldo86/
> ...


 Holy **** thats not right man!! what a shot!! car is looking awesome Marc! :beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

found your car on the fourtitude waterfest page hahaha, never would have looked if it wasn't for parker posting pics of his car from the page


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pshhh that white car was sick.

I never posted anything about pulling my rear quarters. I used a phonebook and a 2x4 lol

Heres how it looks


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So my valve stem leaked..









I decided i hated how my car didn't look low in pictures so i got my tires swapped over. The 512s are now on the blades which are on my car, the 205s are at my buddys shop waiting to go back on the Gottis when i get the valve stems all replaced.

Lowz :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If your close i recommend you go to this..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So down


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

MarcMiller said:


> Took a few pictures tonight with my friend Ronaldo Stewart. His work is seriously one of the best i've ever seen.
> 
> Check it out:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldo86/
> ...


 

new back ground homie


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So down


 Its not even that far for you...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Only 812 miles from my driveway to the runway


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

ill be going to fcf as well.....hopefully with a hibiscus red a4


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> ill be going to fcf as well.....hopefully with a hibiscus red a4


 Sounds good.









Anyone going to vagfair next weekend? Im just going on sunday.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Marc,

Is it possible if I can see a pic of your exhaust clamps before the cats but after the y pipe? Mine snagged on a speed bump past night just wondering how yours are set up? Ik you're a 2.8 like me

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I might make it up there.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

you gonna go to wekfest in 2 weeks mark?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I decided i hated how my car didn't look low in pictures so i got my tires swapped over. The 512s are now on the blades which are on my car, the 205s are at my buddys shop waiting to go back on the Gottis when i get the valve stems all replaced.
> 
> Lowz :thumbup:


 Can you get me a pic of the stretch on the blades with the 512s?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hammeredGLI said:


> new back ground homie


 Thanks man :thumbup: 


crazexr7 said:


> Marc,
> 
> Is it possible if I can see a pic of your exhaust clamps before the cats but after the y pipe? Mine snagged on a speed bump past night just wondering how yours are set up? Ik you're a 2.8 like me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


 I'll get it soon. Im at work all night right now. 




ChampagneA4 said:


> I might make it up there.


 Should be a good show. 


gallhue said:


> you gonna go to wekfest in 2 weeks mark?


 Not sure...wheres it at? It on a sunday? 


NeedingAnAudi said:


> Can you get me a pic of the stretch on the blades with the 512s?


 Yeah i got you give me a few days..when i put the gottis back on i'll snap a pic and text it to you.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

sun august 26th in edison nj


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> sun august 26th in edison nj


 I think im gonna go to that..know where i can register?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

http://www.wekfest.com/ 

just click on wekfest east at the top and it will bring up the info


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

registraition is over i think


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> http://www.wekfest.com/
> 
> just click on wekfest east at the top and it will bring up the info


 for some reason that link wouldn't work on my iPhone..now on a desktop it works fine. 



werk said:


> registraition is over i think


 yeah i heard it was...i still emailed them seeing if i can register..if i go to this show i don't wanna park in the parking lot and walk around...i think thats beat. i wanna put a tent up and chill around my car and just relax.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

its indoors


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> its indoors


 Im probably not going


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No leaks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gottis actually cracked again lol


----------



## teleTay (Sep 25, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Gottis actually cracked again lol


 You need a PHD degree

..Pot Hole Dodger


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

teleTay said:


> You need a PHD degree
> 
> ..Pot Hole Dodger


 Lol welded barrels man


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheels have the curse.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Wheels have the curse.


 Yeah..dk if i should even get new barrels. Idk the specs 100% and i dont feel like measuring them.

Prob just going to sit in my basement for a while honestly.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

make coffee tables and end tables out of them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> make coffee tables and end tables out of them


 Your giving me ideas


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

do you must


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

just one picture, cruising to vagfair. windows closed, AC on, not hitting SHYT. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

actually, im pretty sure i was smoking during this.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice shot Sean! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

nice shot seany boy

we need another gtg at state college so everyone can get rollers!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> nice shot seany boy
> 
> we need another gtg at state college so everyone can get rollers!


Once school starts back up i'll take off a weekend and come chill. I don't have classes on fridays or mondays next semester.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Few iPhone pictures


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i hate how clean and silver your im is


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> i hate how clean and silver your im is


Do you mean my rim?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have to do mine really soon. How much oil did you lose? I have it all over the side of my engine


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I have to do mine really soon. How much oil did you lose? I have it all over the side of my engine


I topped it off like 2 days ago and its in the middle of the dipstick now so a decent amount. I didn't do it myself though, bobby did it for me. If i can mess something up by trying it myself i normally don't do it. I'll let someone i know and trust do it.

I never had oil all over though, i just noticed my motor smoking a little randomly. Sometimes i could smell oil burning.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Do you mean my rim?


im = intake manifold

:facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> im = intake manifold
> 
> :facepalm:


Lol im an idiot.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I topped it off like 2 days ago and its in the middle of the dipstick now so a decent amount. I didn't do it myself though, bobby did it for me. If i can mess something up by trying it myself i normally don't do it. I'll let someone i know and trust do it.
> 
> I never had oil all over though, i just noticed my motor smoking a little randomly. Sometimes i could smell oil burning.


Yeah I've done it before on the v8 in my cougar but it's almost completely different. My grandpa was an automotive teacher before so if I need any help I'm good. I didn't notice until I went to change my oil and saw baked on oil on my skid plate. But I did see smoke come from the front of the car once now that I think about it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No new updates..haven't touched my height in 2 months. She'll be staying at the current height all winter until shes bagged in the spring. 

This is all i have for you.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

is it the shot or is your driver side lower than your pass side:screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> is it the shot or is your driver side lower than your pass side:screwy:


Lol prob the shot. Its even


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> If ur going that much stretch i wouldn't get nankangs..thats all i said.



I didn't put things together when you posted that in my thread haha. What tire size/wheel width did that happen on?

Also, you're front bumper, I love it so much. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha nankangs are horrible.

Thank you..i like my bumper but at the same time an S4 would be a lot better. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

what size of nankang was it that shredded?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> what size of nankang was it that shredded?


205/45 on 17x10


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> 205/45 on 17x10


damn..205 on a ten is pretty wild.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

i just put on 215 40 on a 9.5 18 , Nankangs ... that **** better not happen lol


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

i had 205 40 on a 9 and that was to much for me.. cant imagine a 10 ..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

AWDIOS said:


> i had 205 40 on a 9 and that was to much for me.. cant imagine a 10 ..


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah thats a baller looking stretch ! but also nerve racking. i read your whole post and remember when you had your SoWo disaster. I feel your pain because i had very similar disaster myself on my way to H20 2011, about almost one year ago. to make a long story short i was running 205 40 18 yoko s drives on a 9, which was a nice stretch but my problem wasn't a barrel cracking but was a many leaks from the the bolts of the 3 piece wheel ( weren't sealed correctly). anyway, beginning of this summer i had all the wheels fixed ( which were only the fronts ) and ran a 215 35 on them all summer, s drives. waterfest this year i was leaving and had a flat in stopped traffic. rip the wheel off and notice a crack in the barrel. instantly thought it was that. got it home put air in the tire and realized it wasn't leaking from the crack but was a tiny little pin hole due to some alignment issue wear on the inner tread and maybe ran over glass or something. then while putting my stock tires on, i noticed the other front barrel also had a identical crack.. still holding the exact psi i had put in from the beginning of summer. anyways i just mounted nankang st2's 215 40 on 9.5 all around.. wish me luck!!! h20 for you ?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be there. I got a surprise for everyone too lol im sure i'll see you around. If you see me flag me down..im always down to meet ppl from vortex.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be there. I got a surprise for everyone too lol im sure i'll see you around. If you see me flag me down..im always down to meet ppl from vortex.


I'll text you many many times.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

see you at h2o...stayin 94th bayside


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> see you at h2o...stayin 94th bayside


Im on 64th street im pretty sure


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

51st I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

AWDIOS said:


> 51st I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds good.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tried out a few different styles of editing... Not so much different angles. Marc hates his passenger side :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks like there will be a couple silver cars with Euro trunks and no rings.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Looks like there will be a couple silver cars with Euro trunks and no rings.


Im always switching it up


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

God I love our bumpers


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> God I love our bumpers


Ehhh i wish i got an s4 but for the price it'll work until i have money for it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Ehhh i wish i got an s4 but for the price it'll work until i have money for it


I'll buy yours when you are done with it. Deal?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'll buy yours when you are done with it. Deal?


Sure but i cut the **** outta it. The holder where the bolt goes through bent back and fell off so its only held on the the bumper support on one side


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Sure but i cut the **** outta it. The holder where the bolt goes through bent back and fell off so its only held on the the bumper support on one side


 Meh, I don't care, I can fix it at the shop.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ugh i need to lower my pass side before h2o..sitting a little higher. Finally got some level ground to notice it


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gallhue said:


> is it the shot or is your driver side lower than your pass side:screwy:





MarcMiller said:


> Lol prob the shot. Its even





MarcMiller said:


> Ugh i need to lower my pass side before h2o..sitting a little higher. Finally got some level ground to notice it


 :laugh: My car's pretty uneven all around I still have to fix it lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> :laugh: My car's pretty uneven all around I still have to fix it lol


 I measured it all after and it was even..im too lazy to keep messing with it lol


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Ugh i need to lower my pass side before h2o..sitting a little higher. Finally got some level ground to notice it


 Told u the pass side looked higher lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> Told u the pass side looked higher lol


 I smoke too much


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone know if a b7 steering wheel will bolt up to mine? Or will i need an adapter?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Anyone know if a b7 steering wheel will bolt up to mine? Or will i need an adapter?


 Should slide right on, should be the same spline.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> Should slide right on, should be the same spline.


 Airbag connection and all?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You might need to use a b7 clock spring.. I'm gonna have to do that for y mk5 wheel


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> You might need to use a b7 clock spring.. I'm gonna have to do that for y mk5 wheel


 i seen chris lopez delete his airbag light after he put his wheel on..i guess ill ask him how he did that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Does the paint match pretty good?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Does the paint match pretty good?


 yeah perfect surprisingly.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> yeah perfect surprisingly.


 Awesome! I was a little nervous, since silver is terrible to match. btw I have half a mind to drive to maryland with no suspension at all. That'll show you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Awesome! I was a little nervous, since silver is terrible to match. btw I have half a mind to drive to maryland with no suspension at all. That'll show you


 Haha yea i was happy when we put it up to see the color.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Few Pictures from H2O...had a little shoot with Chris.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure how the quality of these will turn out but here you go..


































Thanks to Parker for all these pictures


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Awww sh*t check you out. Glad you brought those wheels down


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wish i wasnt so drunk the only time i saw you :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> wish i wasnt so drunk the only time i saw you :beer::beer::beer:


Lol i wanted to hangout with all the B5 guys!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

I snapped I pic of u car. I'll post it when I get home cuz I'm still down in oc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> I snapped I pic of u car. I'll post it when I get home cuz I'm still down in oc


Damn your lucky...i left yesterday


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice pics dude.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I saw your car at Taphouse friday night, surprised you made it on the Gottis after all the BS they've been giving you. None-the-less, your b5 look proper.:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks turbo



Chuckdee said:


> I saw your car at Taphouse friday night, surprised you made it on the Gottis after all the BS they've been giving you. None-the-less, your b5 look proper.:thumbup:


Yeah i drove down on the sawblades and threw the Gottis on down there...it worked out. Thanks though


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn your lucky...i left yesterday


Perks of a cousin owning a condo down here lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i miss you bitch

and so does julie


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i miss you bitch
> 
> and so does julie


I miss marc more!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i miss you bitch
> 
> and so does julie


I miss julie 



And i guess i miss you too Nick


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

neverfolloww said:


> I miss marc more!


i miss you, but marc more


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Miss you guys


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

First two photos in the boat yard are sick :beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I miss having low-offs with Marc. You win this year Marc


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

sorry for the ****ty blackberry quality


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I miss h2o and all you guys. We'll all chill soon. Nic have another gtg this year.


And thanks for the pic!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Another from h2o that Alex found.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Marc...It's time. Buy it now before I change my mind!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

let me save up some money...h2o killed me


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

F*ck show drop, when you got show wheels! Havn't seen that done in a while.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> F*ck show drop, when you got show wheels! Havn't seen that done in a while.


Lol if i could keep them on all summer i would


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Marc youre probably soo happy I convinced you into bringing the gotti's to h2o.

And Julie could get ittttt.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha i love those pictures


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Gorgeous car, and I really like the organization of your thread. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

SeanKirk23 said:


>



I just raised my car to 22.5 and seeing this is how it will sit with 17's on, I might just keep it at that height. Plus The rokkors bounce a lot less at this height :screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sean A said:


> Gorgeous car, and I really like the organization of your thread. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks a lot. It is organized but i haven't updated it in a few weeks. I'll get around to doing it sooner or later.




Chuckdee said:


> I just raised my car to 22.5 and seeing this is how it will sit with 17's on, I might just keep it at that height. Plus The rokkors bounce a lot less at this height :screwy:


I love this height. Its perfect for not really hitting anything so i can stay at this height all winter lol :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Infinity Reference speakers. Stupid modifying to make them fit.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Marc, your car has come a long way....i still remember when you first appeared on he forum...looks crazy...i still cannot understand how you guys drive that low...:screwy:

looks like i live on the wrong side of NA and a bit too far up north....all the b5 bromance is on the east coast :laugh:....hardly any b5 owners that modify their cars (nicely) up here.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Us north east b5ers like to keep it tight


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> Hey Marc, your car has come a long way....i still remember when you first appeared on he forum...looks crazy...i still cannot understand how you guys drive that low...:screwy:
> 
> looks like i live on the wrong side of NA and a bit too far up north....all the b5 bromance is on the east coast :laugh:....hardly any b5 owners that modify their cars (nicely) up here.


It's true, bromance is all on the east coast. Took me a long time to find a b5 bro in Chicago


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Us north east b5ers like to keep it tight


absolutely. :heart:


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

what's the switch on the tweeter for?


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's true, bromance is all on the east coast. Took me a long time to find a b5 bro in Chicago


At least you have B5 bros there. I am the only audi that I know of that is stanced or even comes out to meets and show.  lonely with all the mk5 kids


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

This


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> Hey Marc, your car has come a long way....i still remember when you first appeared on he forum...looks crazy...i still cannot understand how you guys drive that low...:screwy:
> 
> looks like i live on the wrong side of NA and a bit too far up north....all the b5 bromance is on the east coast :laugh:....hardly any b5 owners that modify their cars (nicely) up here.


thanks man. my car has came a long way haha. its only going to keep getting better..hopefully she takes care of me...i've been through enough **** this past year, i need a break.



Turbo3 said:


> what's the switch on the tweeter for?


change from 0DB to 3DB. (decibels)
I left them all on 3. They sound similiar to stock...just more clear.



CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> This



thanks bro:thumbup:
everyones gotta have an H2O bridge picture


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Us north east b5ers like to keep it tight





NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's true, bromance is all on the east coast. Took me a long time to find a b5 bro in Chicago





99.5blacka4 said:


> absolutely. :heart:




One big happpy B5 Family:heart:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Marc that one we put in months ago we set to 0db. Not 3.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> Marc that one we put in months ago we set to 0db. Not 3.


i changed it. i took the one out to check out how to modify the driver side.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wanna trade my sawblades. Anyone have a trade for me?


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll trade my wheels, LOL

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

nrowensby2 said:


> I'll trade my wheels, LOL
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Idk what you have but i dont want stock b5 wheels. No b5 s4 wheels either.


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)

That's what the LOL was for...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is a weird one...Bobby just replaced my coolant sensor. Right off the radiator. Its been a few weeks now and the sensor still doesn't always work. It may work 2-3 days a week tops. 

What else could this be?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Trade for my 18s or you want the Mercedes wheels?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Trade for my 18s or you want the Mercedes wheels?


Nah son thanks though.



Anyone have any idea wtf could be up with my coolant sensor?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone should post their air ride setup for a b5 sedan. Im having a hard time trying to figure out how to have the 5 gallon tank, 2 compressors, a 12" sub, and still have a spare tire


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Custom box behind the seat with everything in it maybe?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Someone should post their air ride setup for a b5 sedan. Im having a hard time trying to figure out how to have the 5 gallon tank, 2 compressors, a 12" sub, and still have a spare tire


What if you gut the left and right sides of the trunk? Get rid of the cd changer and that bracket, and figure out a way to put the air stuff there. Then take out the pass side and build a fiberglass box for the sub. That's what I would do anyways


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Q


NeedingAnAudi said:


> What if you gut the left and right sides of the trunk? Get rid of the cd changer and that bracket, and figure out a way to put the air stuff there. Then take out the pass side and build a fiberglass box for the sub. That's what I would do anyways












This is what me and my dad came up with so far. 2 compressors on the left where my cd changer was. Still have spare tire. Running s stubby short 5 gallon.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't forget, your traps will have to be some place you can drain them


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just drop it off and then pick it back up a few days later


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd say do the box idea. Ask Alex for pictures of his. All my stuff is in the spare tire well, I run with no spare cause I'm hard like dat.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Turbo3 said:


> Custom box behind the seat with everything in it maybe?





MarcMiller said:


> Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close enough lol. But that's what I was talking about.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont wanna do the box thing i already have a sub that takes up the back corner. I didnt think of the watertraps..thats going to **** everything up.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I'd say do the box idea. Ask Alex for pictures of his. All my stuff is in the spare tire well, I run with no spare cause I'm hard like dat.


Lol tough sob


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Lol tough sob


Shouldn't be an issue. I'll figure it out with sean and my dad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Air ride shopping is so fun:thumbup:


Im trying to find the best possible deal. So far i found a kit for 2800$ shipped without a tank.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Bags are for pussies


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> Bags are for pussies


I love *****


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> Bags are for pussies


or people that are smart....annnnnnnddddd let the battle begin!

opcorn::vampire:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin::vampire::vampire::vampire::wave::wave::wave::wave::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::thumbdown::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahaha hey i drive way too much. **** buying a daily. Im gonna be bagged, daily my car everyday, drive low as **** whenever i can.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Let me troll here for a minute...not trying to start **** because i :heart::heart: all of you f*cks

Ive been going over in my head whether bags are worth it or not 
but I cant seem to fathom spending $3000+ on air when you can roll pretty low on $700 coils. 
Obviously its the fact that you can air up to avoid things...but in reality its a B5 what can we possibly break that wont cost $50 to fix haha.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Let me troll here for a minute...not trying to start **** because i :heart::heart: all of you f*cks
> 
> Ive been going over in my head whether bags are worth it or not
> but I cant seem to fathom spending $3000+ on air when you can roll pretty low on $700 coils.
> Obviously its the fact that you can air up to avoid things...but in reality its a B5 what can we possibly break that wont cost $50 to fix haha.


I have torn a skid plate off my car multiple times. Broken the bottom of te rad support so a ski plate will no longer bolt up to that. Cracked multiple pans and flex pipes. And have almost ripped my subframe mounts out. I dot even remember how many times I've changed those bolts now.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Let me troll here for a minute...not trying to start **** because i :heart::heart: all of you f*cks
> 
> Ive been going over in my head whether bags are worth it or not
> but I cant seem to fathom spending $3000+ on air when you can roll pretty low on $700 coils.
> Obviously its the fact that you can air up to avoid things...but in reality its a B5 what can we possibly break that wont cost $50 to fix haha.


Buy s4, then change that to $500


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just wanna be able to drive around in the city and have road trips and not stress about anything.

Plus 10s all around with air will sit a lot better imo.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

can mount compressors upside down on rear deck out of the way, management will fit most places dependent upon valve choices. the only problem is choosing the tank if you want to conceal. i have everything mounted in the spare well and just tank showing. I've thought about welding false floor to actually be the tank. If you just want functional air then you can spend less and upgrade management down the line.

To this:
fbm93
Let me troll here for a minute...not trying to start **** because i all of you f*cks

Ive been going over in my head whether bags are worth it or not 
but I cant seem to fathom spending $3000+ on air when you can roll pretty low on $700 coils. 
Obviously its the fact that you can air up to avoid things...but in reality its a B5 what can we possibly break that wont cost $50 to fix haha.

Air is nice for that but I still don't do speed bumps and I like it because I can ride lower than coils when I know roads and air up a little for long rides. It's all about what you want it for. for me 2.8 = air ride > supercharger. My POS hits more with air than with coils. It's all about what you want and care about


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Like stated above. Its all in what you want out of the car. I originally went air because I was breaking so many dang axles and having a lot of axle binding issues. I don't care about speed, all I care about is show. I don't air up for speed bumps or anything generally (ask gear, we drug my flex pipe all over the place :laugh. Main reason I ever hit my switches is when the wife is in the car and she starts cryin' but I drive low until then! :vampire:


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Air ride shopping is so fun:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Im trying to find the best possible deal. So far i found a kit for 2800$ shipped without a tank.


Have you talked to bagriders? They have a good deal with everything for about that price. Might be able to talking them into free shipping too.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

keeganhartman said:


> can mount compressors upside down on rear deck out of the way, management will fit most places dependent upon valve choices. the only problem is choosing the tank if you want to conceal. i have everything mounted in the spare well and just tank showing. I've thought about welding false floor to actually be the tank. If you just want functional air then you can spend less and upgrade management down the line.
> 
> To this:
> fbm93
> ...



im going to try to fit them both in the side compartment where the stock amp and cd changer is. im going to take all that **** out..its a decent amount of room so i guess we'll see how it fits. Couldnt agree more with everything you said though. Air > supercharger. Im still going to be driving slow as **** no matter where im going. Im going to roll around bagged prob lower than i was on coils....why the **** not? i know my neighborhood enough...i rolled around 21 7/8 on coils..**** it




thepirate said:


> Like stated above. Its all in what you want out of the car. I originally went air because I was breaking so many dang axles and having a lot of axle binding issues. I don't care about speed, all I care about is show. I don't air up for speed bumps or anything generally (ask gear, we drug my flex pipe all over the place :laugh. Main reason I ever hit my switches is when the wife is in the car and she starts cryin' but I drive low until then! :vampire:



Yeah im still kinda having axle issues. i feel like my pass raxle is starting to go...it pops a lot when i backup and turn....happens almost everytime.




D3ZAudi said:


> Have you talked to bagriders? They have a good deal with everything for about that price. Might be able to talking them into free shipping too.



Bag riders gave me a quote that was a little cheaper than the online prices..i went with euro enginuity...they have a v2 deal going on in october that i just couldnt pass up. they threw in extra compressor and watertrap for barely anything and the shipping was free.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mattie492 said:


> Looks good so far, one small step at a time. You have any plans for visual aspects, lowering, wheels?http://www.****.info/09dh.jpg



What.
:screwy:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

When you're stuck with a 2.8 (don't front) that's slow as balls there's no other route to go than air ride. Let's be honest. 

I used to hate on air ride too... Before I had it. It's convenient. It looks nice. It's functional. And it makes you look cool. :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> When you're stuck with a 2.8 (don't front) that's slow as balls there's no other route to go than air ride. Let's be honest.
> 
> I used to hate on air ride too... Before I had it. It's convenient. It looks nice. It's functional. And it makes you look cool. :beer::beer:


damn niggggga why you always hate'n:sly:




jk





your right tho..from the begining i never wanted to go fast or anything really. I have fun with my car how it is. Driving around in Philly sucks when i need to go somewhere that im not familiar with. Plus next year im going to school in the city...F*** driving static down there...im not a bitch anymore (Nic,bobby...) when it comes to being low...but the city ****in sucks.

Its just more convenient..if I'm stoned driving somewhere...ill just be aired up relaxing...or if im tired or anything.
im excited...more excited to see how my gottis fit aired out too. might need to trade my blades w/ tires and adapters and get new ones for next year...i stil want 18s for winter wheels.


for anyone interested....I went with 2 400C compressors, 2 water traps, 5 gal chubby tank, airlift front and rear bags, 1/4" lines, and v2 for my management. I wanted avs originally but i practically paid what i would of for avs and got v2 instead...plus i hate gauges, and v2 is sick now that i looked into it a little more.
:thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> When you're stuck with a 2.8 (don't front) that's slow as balls there's no other route to go than air ride. Let's be honest.
> 
> I used to hate on air ride too... Before I had it. It's convenient. It looks nice. It's functional. And it makes you look cool. :beer::beer:


on a car that sits level or slightly raked forward.. not the turd that has saggy ass


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice ill have to look into them when I get ready to buy. Also going to get the V2 management. Between having kids and freinds that want to cruise around with me have digital is the only way to go.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> I have torn a skid plate off my car multiple times. Broken the bottom of te rad support so a ski plate will no longer bolt up to that. Cracked multiple pans and flex pipes. And have almost ripped my subframe mounts out. I dot even remember how many times I've changed those bolts now.


then you are doing it wrong or are high as a kite eace::heart:



99.5blacka4 said:


> Buy s4, then change that to $500


raise it up and inch...I wouldnt tell anyone or hold it agaisnt you. :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I would hold it against him


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> then you are doing it wrong or are high as a kite eace::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> raise it up and inch...I wouldnt tell anyone or hold it agaisnt you. :wave:


That wouldn't help anything. I didn't break a pan lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, my belly pan isn't holding up well as a skid plate and I'm not even that low


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yea, my belly pan isn't holding up well as a skid plate and I'm not even that low


that thing is just a pain in the ass..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

For all who say they have air and ride just as low as they did on coils...that kind of proves my point that spending an extra all said and done with 3k over coils is kind of pointless. Idk maybe I'm just a broke bastard and don't mind hitting a bump or two or sliding over a speed bump if I have to. And if I had a 2.8 there would be no way in hell if be spending 3k+ on just suspension for it haha. Hope nobody is taking this the wrong way. Or maybe new England just has super nice roads compared to the rest of the US. LOL


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I can guarantee England doesn't have nice roads. Went there as a graduation present.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I can guarantee England doesn't have nice roads. Went there as a graduation present.


'New England'


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> For all who say they have air and ride just as low as they did on coils...that kind of proves my point that spending an extra all said and done with 3k over coils is kind of pointless. Idk maybe I'm just a broke bastard and don't mind hitting a bump or two or sliding over a speed bump if I have to. And if I had a 2.8 there would be no way in hell if be spending 3k+ on just suspension for it haha. Hope nobody is taking this the wrong way. Or maybe new England just has super nice roads compared to the rest of the US. LOL


Just the fact that i can ride low as hell OR air up and be fine. Thats what bought it for me.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> 'New England'


:facepalm:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I wanna go off roading with an air suspension that might be cool haha. I like air more than coils. I go over speed bumps everyday and I cringe whenever I hit the subframe mounts.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I wanna go off roading with an air suspension that might be cool haha. I like air more than coils. I go over speed bumps everyday and I cringe whenever I hit the subframe mounts.


Im gonna like my air ride a lot more when i get a few inches of snow up here in PA lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be yanking the ebrake and getting stuck in my mk2 come PA snow time... In the midst of my fwd drifting I'll shed a tear missing quattro...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> on a car that sits level or slightly raked forward.. not the turd that has saggy ass


I like saggy asses. And tits.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I'll be yanking the ebrake and getting stuck in my mk2 come PA snow time... In the midst of my fwd drifting I'll shed a tear missing quattro...


Quattro ftw. just another positive thing i get out of buying air. **** IT. 




bryangb said:


> I like saggy asses. And tits.


uhhhhhhhhhhh:screwy:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

bryangb said:


> I like saggy asses. And tits.


gnarly. :laugh:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> For all who say they have air and ride just as low as they did on coils...that kind of proves my point that spending an extra all said and done with 3k over coils is kind of pointless. Idk maybe I'm just a broke bastard and don't mind hitting a bump or two or sliding over a speed bump if I have to. And if I had a 2.8 there would be no way in hell if be spending 3k+ on just suspension for it haha. Hope nobody is taking this the wrong way. Or maybe new England just has super nice roads compared to the rest of the US. LOL


lol where in new england are you driving?
the highways are nice now but i cant drive through any of the towns around me without hitting all kinds of fun things. 


air related note...do you think the 2 compressors is necessary? or is it just nice to have


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ray4624 said:


> air related note...do you think the 2 compressors is necessary? or is it just nice to have


Just nice to have. Im sure a lot of people run just one 400c. I don't wanna risk it so i went with 2... an extra hundred bucks and its not hurting anything.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So my audi key just broke..it wont stay together now..does anyone know wtf i can do? If i buy a used key can i swap everything over?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

flip key? 

buy one on ebay. they are like $40

you can attempt to swap internals, but you can have a fresh key if you have a total of two cut keys. 

google how to reprogram the fob. it takes like 2 mins to do. if you need you key copied, take it to VW in norristown and bring a box of donuts. they will do it for free.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

poopie said:


> flip key?
> 
> buy one on ebay. they are like $40
> 
> ...


I only have one key total. I have it taped together for now but now i hate it. So your saying if i buy a used key offline i can get it to work? Even if i have one


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good day


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Now.....how did this happen? lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Now.....how did this happen? lol


Random dip down...me driving like a jackass


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

plans to get bags, broken oil pan. :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> plans to get bags, broken oil pan. :thumbdown:


Ordered bags already lol


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

that sucks :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lets see how this works out


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like you did a good job with it. I swear I almost cracked an oil pan getting lost on the way to a show yesterday. One road was bad at 25mph I was just scraping constantly. I'm not even low but my thor skid plate saves me so many times haha.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL we all know you will be riding dumped on the bags all day. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> LOL we all know you will be riding dumped on the bags all day. Don't kid yourself.


i wasnt trying to kid anyone :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see it aired out with the Gottis


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Can't wait to see it aired out with the Gottis


yeah just need to start saving for the barrels..gonna cost me about a grand. i already dumped mad money into these wheels so why not keep dumping money?:facepalm:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> yeah just need to start saving for the barrels..gonna cost me about a grand. i already dumped mad money into these wheels so why not keep dumping money?:facepalm:


 Or you can always sell them... and pick up something you don't have to dump a lot of money into. You'll have to take a pic of the Gottis on your car aired out before you do that though 

Although they may be worth keeping. You planning on keeping them 10"?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Or you can always sell them... and pick up something you don't have to dump a lot of money into. You'll have to take a pic of the Gottis on your car aired out before you do that though
> 
> Although they may be worth keeping. You planning on keeping them 10"?


I can't get enough for them to sell them. I'll be buying the barrels, and keep em 10". Being bagged will make everything easier...everything just tucks in.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

thats way better than I expected:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> thats way better than I expected:beer:


whats that?








Finally have my 1st page index up to date :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Send them to Rotiform and make the 18s for $800 more than the barrels alone will cost


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> whats that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I done my sump it destroyed the arb mounts and devastated the actual sump:facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> When I done my sump it destroyed the arb mounts and devastated the actual sump:facepalm:


Sump? Arb?!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Sump? Arb?!


Haha Brits and their crazy lingo. I think sump is oil pan, I have no idea what arb is hahah.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sump=pan


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What about arb?


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe he meant "arm" and arb was a typo. And arm= pick up tube?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

arm is another slang for anti roll bar bushing.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that oil pan is sooooo easy to change


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> that oil pan is sooooo easy to change


i know. just dont feel like buying a new pan for 130$. When i find one used i'll swap it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

take it off and get it welded


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

2.8 pans come out easier than 1.8ts?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> 2.8 pans come out easier than 1.8ts?


Insanely easier.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I never did it but it looks like i just need to drop the sway


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> 2.8 pans come out easier than 1.8ts?


I had to change the pan on my 1.8t and i wanted to kill myself. you have to lower the subframe. **** sucks. I can change 10 2.8 pans in the time it takes to change a 1.8 pan


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

P Q said:


> I had to change the pan on my 1.8t and i wanted to kill myself. you have to lower the subframe. **** sucks. I can change 10 2.8 pans in the time it takes to change a 1.8 pan


one more reason why 2.8 < 1.8


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

That doesnt even make sense? If anything...in this situation 2.8 > 1.8.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i think he got his signs messed up.
remember. the alligator eats the bigger amount!...or at least thats what i was taught


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its about value lol the open end faces whichever is greater in value.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

when I done my sump(pan),I shattered the arb(anti-roll bar/sway bar)mounts(alu towers that bolt to the subframe and body and hold the arb/sway),ruptured the radiator and broke my headlight clips on the left hand side

sump(pan)ended like this









:banghead:

and a 1.8 pan on a B5 is a fkin nightmare to swap out because you need to drop the subframe as said. I could do the corrado sump off and on including putting it on the jacks in 20 minutes....fk doing a B5 20v sump on the ground though:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

ps. I hit a roadwork excavation at @30mph at 11pm that was about 2" deep, 2 foot along and across the full width off the road :screwy:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I knew that the subframe had to be dropped to remove the 1.8t pans. Figured it would have been similar for the 2.8. Guess not! Lucky you lol.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

wow that makes me kind of happy to have a 2.8. I would hate to have to do that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> wow that makes me kind of happy to have a 2.8. I would hate to have to do that.


Better lower your car


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> wow that makes me kind of happy to have a 2.8. I would hate to have to do that.


idk if you saw on my instagram, but I just did a 1.8 pan on a silver avant. 


It. 


Sucked. 


Alot.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Better lower your car


I'm actually raising it 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> idk if you saw on my instagram, but I just did a 1.8 pan on a silver avant.
> 
> 
> It.
> ...


Ohh yeah I saw that. That must've been hell.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I'm actually raising it
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah I saw that. That must've been hell.




Winter mode?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Andd now i need to wait until next tuesday for my bags. I was hoping to have everything installed by next week. Supposed to get some big ass storm


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, putting the black 5s on again. Going to miss the polish, can't wait for next season though. And that storm is supposed to be crazy, hopefully I don't lose power for a week like Irene...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Yeah, putting the black 5s on again. Going to miss the polish, can't wait for next season though. And that storm is supposed to be crazy, hopefully I don't lose power for a week like Irene...


Yeah i was hoping to have it all installed before then so i can go out in the snow


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Snow? Ah ****.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Snow? Ah ****.


Yea...supposedly a lot


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yea...supposedly a lot


When? Bc the super storm everyone is talking about that is on its way... Is a massive hurricane


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Yea...supposedly a lot


only supposed to get snow up in the moutains and in PA. I am just hopeing for rain and nothing to fall on my car in NYC. My car isnt going to winter mood till December and tomorrow I have to go pick up a full interrior so hopefully it stays nice out tomorrow


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> When? Bc the super storm everyone is talking about that is on its way... Is a massive hurricane


sun-tuesday..thats the one im talking about.



P Q said:


> only supposed to get snow up in the moutains and in PA. I am just hopeing for rain and nothing to fall on my car in NYC. My car isnt going to winter mood till December and tomorrow I have to go pick up a full interrior so hopefully it stays nice out tomorrow


yeah..im in pa. im hoping for snow but at the same time i wanna install my air ride next week...hopefully its nothing too crazy.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I haven't heard a single thing about snow as a hurricane needs warm water to breathe. Lol

There is no snow for us with this storm Marc. 6-12" of rain we are expecting


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I haven't heard a single thing about snow as a hurricane needs warm water to breathe. Lol
> 
> There is no snow for us with this storm Marc. 6-12" of rain we are expecting


Alex told me hes supposed to get snow so i just figured id get some too.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Alex is 3.5-4 hours from you and high in the mountains mang


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Alex is 3.5-4 hours from you and high in the mountains mang


Well **** you then


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

My car is going in the garage for this one. It's going to be a bitch of a storm.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> That doesnt even make sense? If anything...in this situation 2.8 > 1.8.


yea i was never good at math...probly why i havent taken the asvab yet


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

**** this sandy bitch..my trunks gonna be flooded.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe you should close it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Maybe you should close it


It leaks. Rear window seal


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

WUDDUP DOE!









































They forgot my watertraps but AJ over at Euro Enginuity hooked me up and is overnighting them to me.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbup:

Can't wait to see these on opcorn:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see these on opcorn:


hopefully by the end of next week everything is installed and good to go!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet, going to sit nice man! Where did you pick up your euro bumper if you dont mind me asking? Iv searched and searched


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I hope I'm still lower than you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Word to the wise, set them to full stiff.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

QuattroDriven said:


> Sweet, going to sit nice man! Where did you pick up your euro bumper if you dont mind me asking? Iv searched and searched


Ordered from a warehouse in jersey



aledelic42 said:


> I hope I'm still lower than you


I guess we shall see



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Word to the wise, set them to full stiff.


I never rode in a b5 with these bags. I guess ill turn them to full stiff then just go from there.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate how long this air ride install is going to take. I can't even start anything until i get my trunk completely done.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would take Geoffs advice on the adjustments..

I will say.. the B6 I bagged with airlift was put on with the adjustments wherever they were shipped (which i've heard were full stiffness). At his ride height (b6 on 19's, no wheel gap), he did complain it was very jolting all the way to waterfest. He was going to soften them quite a bit once he got home.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Curious to see how this will look, and as to why people suggest full stiffness. :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

still hate the fact you have to take the bags off the car to adjust the damping


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

P Q said:


> still hate the fact you have to take the bags off the car to adjust the damping


the directions tell you to drill a hole straight through the front strut towers.

idk what it tells you in the rear.. but the fronts tell you to center it up and drill a hole that is hidden by your rain tray cover.. but the holes come out in bad spots and require longer allens to be useful.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine will work in the car


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

QuattroDriven said:


> Sweet, going to sit nice man! Where did you pick up your euro bumper if you dont mind me asking? Iv searched and searched


u could get this one...im debating on ordering it

http://www.aptuning.com/index.php?p...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=14&vmcchk=1&Itemid=14


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn 270$. You don't wanna know what i paid for mine lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> still hate the fact you have to take the bags off the car to adjust the damping


Is there a set that lets you adjust while mounted? My Koni c/os had to be removed to adjust the dampening....

My Mason-Techs don't have adjustability  I need to upgrade soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Is there a set that lets you adjust while mounted? My Koni c/os had to be removed to adjust the dampening....
> 
> My Mason-Techs don't have adjustability  I need to upgrade soon.


You can adjust while its in on the fronts. The rears the dampening is on the bottom of the bag so u can prob air the car up to adjust.

Heres the front though


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya the rear can be done while on the car. Although, since there is no left and right; one side faces under the car and is a pain in the ass.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya the rear can be done while on the car. Although, since there is no left and right; one side faces under the car and is a pain in the ass.


ill probably just set them too full stiff like you suggested. your brother has his fronts setup with the dampening knob sticking out right?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is the full feature pictures from Klutch Republik

Check it out:thumbup:
http://www.klutchrepublik.com/blog/everyone-loves-clean-b5


Some of the pictures:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Air it out


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Air it out


Come install my bags


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Come install my bags


You come here


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> ill probably just set them too full stiff like you suggested. your brother has his fronts setup with the dampening knob sticking out right?


ye


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's going to be cool if it works


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

But..........where will your stock jack box go? :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

It'll work. Bottom is already dyno-matted..should be perfect. 


And i ruined my stock jack during my sowo experience so idc lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothings gonna rattle with these bitches


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> And i ruined my stock jack during my sowo experience so idc lol


Haha! Looking forward till next year's SOWO


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sickk











****ty rear axle is spitting grease all over


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just replaced my rear axle with one from the junkyard. $40 and has a 6 month warranty, and its OEM quality so it's better than getting a Chinese made one imo. And you don't have to mess with grease of course :beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

just to let you know this now...... home depot "pipe" fittings like the 90 on that ball valve.. are not made for constant vibrations and are known to crack over time.

D.O.T. fittings mang


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> just to let you know this now...... home depot "pipe" fittings like the 90 on that ball valve.. are not made for constant vibrations and are known to crack over time.
> 
> D.O.T. fittings mang


Its just for the drain though. Its after the valve so it shouldn't have a constant vibration.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


>


Whats that for?


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

Standard tank drain


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh **** that


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Haha! Looking forward till next year's SOWO


It's so far away :banghead: I can't wait any longer! I need to have a couple :beer: with everyone and hopefully blunt cruise with everyone :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> It's so far away :banghead: I can't wait any longer! I need to have a couple :beer: with everyone and hopefully blunt cruise with everyone :laugh:


We should meet up on my way down so we can have a b5 cruise to sowo


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

F3t1sh said:


> Standard tank drain


I have basically that, only not attached directly to the tank... I have about 3' of line and then one of those so I can drain it towards a cup with a paper towel in it. I've never had much moisture make it into my tank.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is what me and my dad accomplished today.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> We should meet up on my way down so we can have a b5 cruise to sowo


Let's do it man! We need to get Jeff to bring his widebody Avant as well Midwest b5 cruise to Sowo :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Let's do it man! We need to get Jeff to bring his widebody Avant as well Midwest b5 cruise to Sowo :beer:


No he'll make me look bad


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> This is what me and my dad accomplished today.


Looks nice and compact


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Looks nice and compact


Its taking way too long to install


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Whats that for?


A drain ****. It's 1 fitting to drain the water compared to your minimum of 3 required for your home-made setup. You'll realize quick that with air ride less is always more. Less chance for leaks the better off you are. :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> A drain ****. It's 1 fitting to drain the water compared to your minimum of 3 required for your home-made setup. You'll realize quick that with air ride less is always more. Less chance for leaks the better off you are. :beer::beer:


Yeah i know its just gonna be hard to drain it the way my setup is. 









Got some more done today with the padre. Im also sick as **** so thats not helping..we'll see how long it takes to finish everything. Im waiting on my bulk-head fittings and a few ptc elbows from bag riders. My water traps still didn't arrive, supposedly the shipping label was messed up. Im happy with how much i got done so far.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What's up man. Everything looks like its coming together really good. Cant wait to see it aired out. Feel better man.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> What's up man. Everything looks like its coming together really good. Cant wait to see it aired out. Feel better man.


thanks buddy:thumbup: 
Its slowly coming together...just have a few more things to do before me and sean take over. I haven't been going to school or work at all this week but my dad insists on still working on my car so we just back it into my garage so i don't get even more sick. I'm shooting for next week to have it done.


----------



## tmast19 (Nov 13, 2010)

yo marc, ive been following your build for a while can't wait to see it all aired out now. so jealous. Hopefully my beast will be done by toys for tots and i can finally see yours in person.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

tmast19 said:


> yo marc, ive been following your build for a while can't wait to see it all aired out now. so jealous. Hopefully my beast will be done by toys for tots and i can finally see yours in person.


thanks man! buy some tires for those jeep wheels and i'll trade you my blades


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gonna be dope :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Gonna be dope :thumbup:


thanks chris:beer:


----------



## tmast19 (Nov 13, 2010)

im tryin to sell em, i just picked up some merc wheels for it. you got a snow setup to trade I'm in need


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

tmast19 said:


> im tryin to sell em, i just picked up some merc wheels for it. you got a snow setup to trade I'm in need


My snow setup are my sawblades lol


----------



## tmast19 (Nov 13, 2010)

damn if i could find adapters for them cheap id throw on some cheap snow tires but I'm broke after this build. I'm going on 4 months with no car in my life :banghead:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Idk if I'm doing TFT now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Idk if I'm doing TFT now


and why is that


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> and why is that


I might have a car coming in.. I might not have any wheels as I haven't heard back from the welder about the rs' and the brown guy has my avus' (which i'm completely fine with)

and i might just not wanna go.. idk yet


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I might have a car coming in.. I might not have any wheels as I haven't heard back from the welder about the rs' and the brown guy has my avus' (which i'm completely fine with)
> 
> and i might just not wanna go.. idk yet


I'd say come with me but i doubt you'll wanna drive to my house. When you say have a car coming in do you mean you bought another car? Or a car your working on?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I'd say come with me but i doubt you'll wanna drive to my house. When you say have a car coming in do you mean you bought another car? Or a car your working on?


If I have no wheels for the s to drive it there, how do I have wheels to drive it to your house?

Yes to work on.. Tial 605 s4 with a dead cylinder


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> If I have no wheels for the s to drive it there, how do I have wheels to drive it to your house?
> 
> Yes to work on.. Tial 605 s4 with a dead cylinder


****ty car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well my cars a POS, battery took a **** on me last week so its been sitting. Been too busy with work and school to even buy a new one. Hopefully finishing my air ride on monday, just need to mount the tank, run the lines on the outside of the car, finish screwing the trunk together a little, and running the electric and all. Still not sure exactly where I'm going to wire the ignition source..i was thinking the fuel pump but i keep getting different suggestions.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Soon enough..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Lookin' good man. Hopefully I'll get to see it at TFT.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Lookin' good man. Hopefully I'll get to see it at TFT.


Still need to run the lines and install the bags.


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Was that shift knob/boot plug and play? I might have one from a friend with a B7 (I know, I know...6spd), and was just wondering if the boot frame is the same?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ElliottG said:


> Was that shift knob/boot plug and play? I might have one from a friend with a B7 (I know, I know...6spd), and was just wondering if the boot frame is the same?


No i had to rip the boot off the frame and modify it to fit on a b5 frame. Popping the frame into the center console kinda holds the boot on though. For the knob i screwed it on because the clip was broken. I have an early B6 knob though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

****ty pics


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Your fitment sucks


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Your fitment sucks


It's got as much gap as my ex gf's vagina (not really I just wanted to say something mean about my ex haha) :thumbup: Can't wait to see it with the Gotti's


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

Virginiabeacha4. Had a look that was like this with the gotti's and bagged.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Drama. said:


> It's got as much gap as my ex gf's vagina (*not really I just wanted to say something mean about my ex haha*) :thumbup: Can't wait to see it with the Gotti's


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

looks nice marcus millerus


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Needs a little cutting


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Who else thinks he's still not low? :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> Who else thinks he's still not low? :thumbdown:


Says guy with stock height audi


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Says guy with stock height audi


Hey it's my only stock car, and not for much longer. Throw the Gottis on and take a picture.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> Hey it's my only stock car, and not for much longer. Throw the Gottis on and take a picture.


Yeah i prob should. Debating on driving on them to toys for tots. I have an air line to fill my tires up


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looking good. I cant wait to get my A6 back together, and purchase air ride for it.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like cutting the rain trays fixed the reverse rake and got the front down some more. :thumbup:

Out of curiosity..what holds up the front from going lower after the rain trays?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Looks like cutting the rain trays fixed the reverse rake and got the front down some more. :thumbup:
> 
> Out of curiosity..what holds up the front from going lower after the rain trays?


The frame sitting on the ground. 



Damn Pesky frames


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Driver side








Passenger side.

Sits at 21 5/8 upfront driver sides slightly higher.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Looks like cutting the rain trays fixed the reverse rake and got the front down some more. :thumbup:
> 
> Out of curiosity..what holds up the front from going lower after the rain trays?


Has slight reverse rake but i'll deal with it eventually.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Toys for Tots


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Toys for Tots


Gawd I wish we can tuck like that static with no major worries :/

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Gawd I wish we can tuck like that static with no major worries :/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Yea i hear you. I love being bagged so much.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yea i hear you. I love being bagged so much.


So much fun isn't it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> So much fun isn't it?


Makes life easier


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Makes life easier


ride home must have been wonderful for you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> ride home must have been wonderful for you


Lol you seen the height.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol you seen the height.


Does the V2 not let you drive low? My buddy has it on his GTI and he was riding around at stock height.....

drive low, park lower :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Does the V2 not let you drive low? My buddy has it on his GTI and he was riding around at stock height.....
> 
> drive low, park lower :laugh:


Yea i have a preset thats around 22gtf. I normally drive around around my coil height.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Does the V2 not let you drive low? My buddy has it on his GTI and he was riding around at stock height.....
> 
> drive low, park lower :laugh:


When your tired and full after a long day airing up to drive home is a good ass feeling.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Finished my drain valve today and fixed my leak at the tank. I think i have one bag leaking now but I'm not 100% sure.

Also mocked up my trunk for now. Installed the sub again. Cars almost 100%.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

big sexy with glasses


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


>


Needs moar gottis. 

Sent from outter space


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Need less cracks


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I hear ya. 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Good work buddy, now get them gotti's fixed up


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

and that fender dent


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> and that fender dent


That won't be fixed anytime soon tbh


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Finished my drain valve today and fixed my leak at the tank. I think i have one bag leaking now but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Also mocked up my trunk for now. Installed the sub again. Cars almost 100%.


Make sure you get a pic of that trunk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Make sure you get a pic of that trunk


I got you alex.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just an Instagram picture.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Just an Instagram picture.


 I want a euro trunk so bad :|


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Chuckdee said:


> I want a euro trunk so bad :|


 Me too! :beer:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

cut more!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ohai euro front and rear buddy!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Ohai euro front and rear buddy!


 Aren't you two so cute? :screwy: lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

2 more from today.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> I want a euro trunk so bad :|





c0r3y.af said:


> Me too! :beer:


 Get one! They sell pretty cheap on here. I love it. 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Ohai euro front and rear buddy!





.Drama. said:


> Aren't you two so cute? :screwy: lol


 lol you guys..:sly: 


:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

guess who is working on getting skirts


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

You going to texture them?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> guess who is working on getting skirts


 Well it ain't me, cuz I already got em hehehehe


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> You going to texture them?


 Nah silver with silver s4 moldings.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Buy these


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

not low enough


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> not low enough


 Lol speak for yourself


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

how many miles r on them? any leaks?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> how many miles r on them? any leaks?


 Coils? Theres like 12k on them. Them seem to be perfect.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

take a wire brush to those threads and clean them up a bit, it'll help the sale!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> take a wire brush to those threads and clean them up a bit, it'll help the sale!


 They have anti seize on them, they spin good. I really should clean them up a little though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Are rear axles different from 2.8-1.8? My driver rear axle seems like its gonna snap any day now. Would like to fix it before my alignment.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Help me out. Changed my intake back to my stock intake today. Drove it around the block and then the epc light came on, cel came on, and the car lost the power..barely ran. RPMs wouldnt go higher than 1600.
Scan the car and got these codes

Throttle valve controller
Malfunction/malfunction intermitant
P1545

Maf g70 signal too low
P0102



Tried doing a TB adaptation but it said error.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

???


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Seems odd from just changing out the intake. Have you cleaned the MAF sensor yet?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

xdewaynex said:


> Seems odd from just changing out the intake. Have you cleaned the MAF sensor yet?


 Of course not, he's stubborn as sh!t :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Make sure you plugged all the sensors back in :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

All the sensors are plugged in. I didn't clean it yet because i need to buy the cleaner **** and I've been busy at work.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay so i did the manual tb adaptation by turning the ignition on while holding the gas pedal down. After that i started it up and it was just misfiring its ass off. I turned it off, unplugged the maf and the misfiring stopped and theres no epc light or anything. The CEL even went away. 

So from here i'm just going to drive the car with it unplugged, i guess its just going off the ecu to know how much fuel to dump in. Im going to clean the maf and go from there. Im pretty sure i've knocked out the tb being the issue.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just some pictures from last week. Still enjoying the hell out of this air ride


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick shot. :thumbup:

How fun is it though? Now you aren't constantly riding around with a clenched butthole. :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Sick shot. :thumbup:
> 
> How fun is it though? Now you aren't constantly riding around with a clenched butthole. :laugh:


I love it. Only complaint i have is my tank leaking. My compressors come on EVERY time i start my car. The water trap i have is a pos so i need to get a new one. My bags leak a little too i think. I'm just not sure if my bags are leaking because the tank is leaking, or if its actually the bags. I sprayed them all with soapy water and only seen bubbles on the tank.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

City shots are sick :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> City shots are sick :beer::beer:


thanks bryan...glad to see you still stalk the B5 forums:thumbup:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I love it. Only complaint i have is my tank leaking. My compressors come on EVERY time i start my car. The water trap i have is a pos so i need to get a new one. My bags leak a little too i think. I'm just not sure if my bags are leaking because the tank is leaking, or if its actually the bags. I sprayed them all with soapy water and only seen bubbles on the tank.


Doubt its the bags. Leave the car aired up over night. If its slouching somewhere it could be a line from your manifold or a line on one of your bags.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Doubt its the bags. Leave the car aired up over night. If its slouching somewhere it could be a line from your manifold or a line on one of your bags.


The rear slouches over night.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Those shots :heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Doubt its the bags. Leave the car aired up over night. If its slouching somewhere it could be a line from your manifold or a line on one of your bags.


The rear slouches over night.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Might have missed it, but what did you use sealant wise on your fittings? When I had my bagged s10, I used Loctite 545 on all the fittings, and I didnt have a single leak.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> The rear slouches over night.


If it takes all night it sounds like an extremely small leak and probably wouldn't show up very well with soapy water. I have a similar leak from my front right bag. It doesn't leak fast enough that I notice it while driving, but if I leave my car aired up over night and come back out it's down quite a bit on just that one. I'd double check all the fittings and make sure all the connections are secure, and also make sure that your cuts on the air line are clean.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

my bag yards leaked over night as well. I think it was the actual shock and bag. i just learned to live with it:thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> my bag yards leaked over night as well. I think it was the actual shock and bag. i just learned to live with it:thumbdown:


Yea thats how i feel about it. Yeah it sucks but whatever. Just need to fix my tank leaking.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Might have missed it, but what did you use sealant wise on your fittings? When I had my bagged s10, I used Loctite 545 on all the fittings, and I didnt have a single leak.


i used teflon tape. Wasn't feeling the liquid they sent me


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i used teflon tape. Wasn't feeling the liquid they sent me


they send you the paste.. which sucks. when its warm, it becomes sticky and you can hand twist the fittings.

545 is all I use. Been using it for 10+ years with no issues.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Make sure your cuts on the lines are PERFECTLY straight and clean and fed into the "quick release" fitting VERY straight. Matt's leaked the exact same way; if only the rears sag you have a leak at the bags in addition to your manifold leaks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Make sure your cuts on the lines are PERFECTLY straight and clean and fed into the "quick release" fitting VERY straight. Matt's leaked the exact same way; if only the rears sag you have a leak at the bags in addition to your manifold leaks.


How could the manifold be leaking?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, meant to say tank.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Sorry, meant to say tank.


Yeah my tank is leaking where the water trap comes out from the tank. The water trap that came with my kit is a pos and is impossible to tighten down all the way. Other then that leak the tank is perfect. I'm going to try to fix the tank leak first and then worry about the bags leaking. I'm just sick of my compressors turning on every time i start my car. Thoseeee bitches are loud:banghead::banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The manifold will leak where the lines are pushed in, same thing on the bag end. If you cuts on the lines aren't straight with no little "hanging chads" then it'll cause small (annoying. took me a year to find my leak) leaks....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If you haven't seen my IG









Need the pass side fender molding still and also need to figure how to mount them. Should be fun


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Angelo534 said:


> I saw you were looking for coilovers before, I know that vogtland coilovers have a lifetime warranty and I think you can get them for around $1000.http://www.*******.com/09ht.jpg



Im not looking for coils i just bought bags.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Angelo534 said:


> I saw you were looking for coilovers before, I know that vogtland coilovers have a lifetime warranty and I think you can get them for around $1000.http://www.*******.com/09ht.jpg


they changed their warranty. no longer life time. I spoke with them about some things and warranty topic came up. I think it eather started within the last few months or starting Jan, its no longer life time. If you bought vogtlands before this you are still covered


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Started this build thread 2 years ago today..its also my birthday....my 21st birthday!



Now none of you can bust my balls!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday dude! Enjoy being able to drink legally in public and pay excessive prices for booze! :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> Happy Birthday dude! Enjoy being able to drink legally in public and pay excessive prices for booze! :beer:


Ohh i will! I'm more excited to be able to party even harder at h2o & sowo!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Started this build thread 2 years ago today..its also my birthday....my 21st birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Now none of you can bust my balls!


Oh its your birthday too?!?! **** same here broski :beer:

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Started this build thread 2 years ago today..its also my birthday....my 21st birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Now none of you can bust my balls!


Wish I could come up and help you celebrate man. We're getting drunk as hell at SoWo then! I'm blacking out two years in a row


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks buddy. SOWO did me dirty last year and its deff going to happen again


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Started this build thread 2 years ago today..its also my birthday....my 21st birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Now none of you can bust my balls!


damn dude you're just turning 21? for some reason i thought you were older with how well this thread moves along lol

happy birthday :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

happy birthday dude! You too Chuckdee :thumbup:

I feel like a majority of people on here are pretty young. I'm probably one of the youngest at 19 though :sly:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> happy birthday dude! You too Chuckdee :thumbup:
> 
> I feel like a majority of people on here are pretty young. I'm probably one of the youngest at 19 though :sly:


Come to SoWo.....where age wont matter  


& im an old man, 25 years old. 
Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

crazexr7 said:


> happy birthday dude! You too Chuckdee :thumbup:
> 
> I feel like a majority of people on here are pretty young. I'm probably one of the youngest at 19 though :sly:


Just turned 19 last month. :thumbup:

Btw, you've inspired me to polish my stock wheels. Your's are amazing.


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

crazexr7 said:


> happy birthday dude! You too Chuckdee :thumbup:
> 
> I feel like a majority of people on here are pretty young. I'm probably one of the youngest at 19 though :sly:


Just turned 19 last month. :thumbup:

Btw, you've inspired me to polish my stock wheels. Your's are amazing. 

Happy Birthday Marc and Chuckdee!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the 21 club, life just gets worse now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Already started drinking


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ray4624 said:


> damn dude you're just turning 21? for some reason i thought you were older with how well this thread moves along lol
> 
> happy birthday :thumbup:


Haha i get a lot of help from people. My friend sean helps me with a lot of ****. Bobby and Nic (98.5blacka4 and lazer viking) are my n*ggas they always look out. 

I wouldn't be where im at without this thread and vortex! I love you all.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Welcome to the 21 club, life just gets worse now


So much truth behind this its not even funny lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

P Q said:


> So much truth behind this its not even funny lol


After you turn 21 you've got nothing else to look forward to birthday wise.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

.Drama. said:


> After you turn 21 you've got nothing else to look forward to birthday wise.


25 your insurance goes down:thumbup:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Turbo3 said:


> 25 your insureance goes down:thumbup:


I wish I could believe this, but Im 27, only been with 2 different Insurance Companies since Ive been driving, clean record, and mine goes up...not sure why.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> I wish I could believe this, but Im 27, only been with 2 different Insurance Companies since Ive been driving, clean record, and mine goes up...not sure why.


mine got cut by more then 50% after i had been a safe driver for 3 years...maybe thats only mass?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> I wish I could believe this, but Im 27, only been with 2 different Insurance Companies since Ive been driving, clean record, and mine goes up...not sure why.


If you posted the truth, you're getting ****ed.

full coverage (300/500/300.. 100k medical, rental car, etc., no deductibles, 1 ticket in 12 years of driving and I pay 68 bucks a month for my s4


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Turbo3 said:


> 25 your insurance goes down:thumbup:


not by much. i turned 25 this year. I opened the statement I was like :facepalm:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Turbo3 said:


> 25 your insurance goes down:thumbup:


not by much. i turned 25 this year. I opened the statement I was like :facepalm:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Welcome to the 21 club, life just gets worse now


No kidding, I'm 27 and I just look forward to NOT turning 30. Had a kid at 22, so that one's off the list and just got married this year so that one is off the list... I guess our 2nd kid is all that's left?

Happy belated Birthday. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks colin!

I had a rough night lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

To think I am 12 years older then you....haha

Happy Bday don't do anything stupid.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> To think I am 12 years older then you....haha
> 
> Happy Bday don't do anything stupid.


thanks buddy! hard to believe i've been on here for 2 years already lol




I had a successful birthday! I'm having a little party with family so i might be buying some b5 goodies soon. Maybe new winters


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

car looks good man I am tryin to gather some people for a shoot in the area. My bagged gli, diabaltic's bagged e46 let me know if ur interested pm me....heres mine


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vwgliin05 said:


> car looks good man I am tryin to gather some people for a shoot in the area. My bagged gli, diabaltic's bagged e46 let me know if ur interested pm me....heres mine


Yea im down. Message me


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Started this build thread 2 years ago today..its also my birthday....my 21st birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Now none of you can bust my balls!


damn kids


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone buy my sawblades!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Goodies installed..lets see if they help


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Merry christmas everyone! Heres a gift!


































I'd prob be sitting on the lip upfront once i cut more.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great sitting on those Gotti's, as usual. :beer::grinsanta:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Looks great sitting on those Gotti's, as usual. :beer::grinsanta:


Thanks Colin. These wheels aren't going anywhere lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha it'll always be a love hate relationship.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

MMMM. One of the few cars I like 17's on. Especially aired out. Stick with em, you have this far. It's kind how many of us are about our decade+ old econoboxes. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> MMMM. One of the few cars I like 17's on. Especially aired out. Stick with em, you have this far. It's kind how many of us are about our decade+ old econoboxes. :beer:


Im really planning on keeping them. Just gotta get the face repaired and buy 4 new barrels from rotiform then i should have these reliable enough to run all summer.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice nice! One more season is probably enough.:laugh:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Im really planning on keeping them. Just gotta get the face repaired and buy 4 new barrels from rotiform then i should have these reliable enough to run all summer.


How much would it cost to get barrels?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> How much would it cost to get barrels?


About 900$


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> About 900$












Have you tried calling memoryfab?
Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Have you tried calling memoryfab?
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


Nope. Never heard of them honestly. I'm trying to get strong barrels.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Nope. Never heard of them honestly. I'm trying to get strong barrels.


I can hear the snickers from the crowd from here. 

Not to bad mouth rotiform, but they're not the only dudes in the game. Memory Fab is legit :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I can hear the snickers from the crowd from here.
> 
> Not to bad mouth rotiform, but they're not the only dudes in the game. Memory Fab is legit :beer::beer:


Thanks. I emailed them with specs and pictures. We'll see what they think.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I want to see new wheels, I'm bored of the gotti rollercoaster


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cherry bombs


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

That is all.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jesus............


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

This kid right hurr......


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

BadA$$$$$$$$


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like your nemo :laugh:


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

stance is serious.

looks good brah:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hammeredGLI said:


> stance is serious.
> 
> looks good brah:beer:


Thanks buddy!
Hopefully these wheels will be getting all fixed up.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks buddy!
> Hopefully these wheels will be getting all fixed up.


Bullsh*t. They'll never be fixed.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Of course they will. He's gonna pay rotiform to build him barrels. 

And then rotiform is going to pay someone else to actually build them and they'll just slap their sticker on them :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Of course they will. He's gonna pay rotiform to build him barrels.
> 
> And then rotiform is going to pay someone else to actually build them and they'll just slap their sticker on them :beer::beer:


Unless i can find another place with as equal quality for cheaper. I'm second thinking rotiform because they take forever and i'd want these barrels in may.

Buying 2 is always an option, with the 215/45 tires. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You could get them from Tunershop.. But you'd be lucky to get them by h20


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you call up memory fab??

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Did you call up memory fab??
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


I emailed them they told me 275 a barrel and would take 2 months.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> I emailed them they told me 275 a barrel and would take 2 months.


Are you gonna replace all four? And 2 months is a lot quicker than probably 5 months of waiting time.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

2 months doesn't seem bad at all to have four barrels custom made


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Too bad i won't have the money for at least 2 more months.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Too bad i won't have the money for at least 2 more months.


Sell that smokin' body


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Ugh, thanks for reminding me how close to that number I am.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Kielan took a few pics up state college.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Pics 3, 5 and 7 are my favorites. Car looks good as always.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

All of the pictures look great! Love that location.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> All of the pictures look great! Love that location.


Yeah we got there just in time for pictures. Thanks buddy


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

I added the 4th one to my desktop rotation. The bags look awesome


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

sick photos man:thumbup:
i've already one of them on my desktop


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

michal_s87 said:


> sick photos man:thumbup:
> i've already one of them on my desktop


Thanks man!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

The last pic is the best


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I was planning on joining you and Alex in the new fancy bumper club, but apparently those have less room than the stock bumpers for a fmic. Im sadly disappointed by this, as Ive already ruined 2 stock bumpers, and the new style looks grand.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> I was planning on joining you and Alex in the new fancy bumper club, but apparently those have less room than the stock bumpers for a fmic. Im sadly disappointed by this, as Ive already ruined 2 stock bumpers, and the new style looks grand.


These bumpers suck. If i didn't ruin my stock one i wouldn't of bought it. I still dk how i feel about it lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> These bumpers suck. If i didn't ruin my stock one i wouldn't of bought it. I still dk how i feel about it lol


Just trade me for my stock bumper and I'll throw some cash on top lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Just trade me for my stock bumper and I'll throw some cash on top lol


why ould you do that? that bumper is like 85 bucks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> why ould you do that? that bumper is like 85 bucks.


Yoo...chill.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yoo...chill.


lol chill what? tell him you'll slap him if he throws coin on top.. i'd say good paint, the bumpers are equal in price. 

you know dis maaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> why ould you do that? that bumper is like 85 bucks.


I was kidding lol :laugh: I'm not that dumb but I'm sure he'd rather it go to another silver b5 he knows than someone else if he traded it


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those pics are unreal... car looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Those pics are unreal... car looks amazing :thumbup:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I love you :heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> I love you :heart:


Love you more :heart:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

So Whats next pimp?

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is one more











Chuckdee said:


> So Whats next pimp?
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


I have so much stuff i still need to do. I'm shooting for may. Nothing major.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Now that shot is boss!


Any links to mega large files? Got an ever changing background of cars and that would be complimented by yours.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> Now that shot is boss!
> 
> 
> Any links to mega large files? Got an ever changing background of cars and that would be complimented by yours.


Thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

Im here bored at work and this thread has kept me busy for 3 hours. Nice car and keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dingo7 said:


> Im here bored at work and this thread has kept me busy for 3 hours. Nice car and keep up the good work :thumbup:


Thank you. She has come a long way.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

ARG! Why is the downloading of those images disabled. :banghead:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> ARG! Why is the downloading of those images disabled. :banghead:


I downloaded them. Open just the pic to a new page then just save that.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

front end looks so clean man...very very nice...i seem to have missed the point where you deleted the headlight washers


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> front end looks so clean man...very very nice...i seem to have missed the point where you deleted the headlight washers


Yeah the new bumper didn't have them.


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

MarcMiller said:


> Here is one more
> 
> 
> 
> ...





**** is fresh marc

love this pic.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hammeredGLI said:


> **** is fresh marc
> 
> love this pic.


Thank you


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

seen the pic on facebook :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> New ride height. Seems even to me although my friend thinks my rears lower.


 what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A8 "flat" fives


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> A8 "flat" fives


 This


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

creeping on parkers flickr i seen this picture from h2o. love these wheels lol


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> creeping on parkers flickr i seen this picture from h2o. love these wheels lol


 Edit: loved those wheels

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> creeping on parkers flickr i seen this picture from h2o. love these wheels lol


 God, that thing is just begging for s4 skirts


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> God, that thing is just begging for s4 skirts


 Agreed


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

and shaved lower door moldings :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> and shaved lower door moldings :thumbup:


 How can you do that? Bodywork?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

From what I understan,d you slide the moldings off and there are pins left that you grind down and then smooth over with light bondo or what have you. Looks pretty straight forward. You should definitely do it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> How can you do that? Bodywork?


 yep, there are 3 or 4 pics to grind off and a hole to fill at each on on every door. you could probably get away with just having to paint from the middle molding down. since its such a low point on the car you wouldnt notice it that much


----------



## boosted_blueberry (Oct 19, 2012)

HHHIIII Marc.... 
Guess who made a vortex account finally lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

boosted_blueberry said:


> HHHIIII Marc....
> Guess who made a vortex account finally lol


 Took long enough lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm never going to be able to trade these.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I told you man, I trade you for swings!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I told you man, I trade you for swings!


 Plus 1200$


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

did you have to pull the rear fenders to run the sawblades?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

miggs said:


> did you have to pull the rear fenders to run the sawblades?


 Nope not at all.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> These bumpers suck. If i didn't ruin my stock one i wouldn't of bought it. I still dk how i feel about it lol


 If you ever want to trade, mine is in pretty good shape, but I still have the front plate on it (meaning holes).


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

EliteEmerz said:


> If you ever want to trade, mine is in pretty good shape, but I still have the front plate on it (meaning holes).


 Only way im trading is if i get an S4.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Marc, I wanted to give you props bro! You have came a long way with your build bro :beer: I was the one that hit you up on face book about the blades. My friend austin with a b7 a3 actually picked up a set the next day for 650 with everything along with it. There actually Paul S Underwoods wheels that were on his R32. I have one last question, if you do part ways witht the wheels, what would u like to get next?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

QuattroDriven said:


> Hey Marc, I wanted to give you props bro! You have came a long way with your build bro :beer: I was the one that hit you up on face book about the blades. My friend austin with a b7 a3 actually picked up a set the next day for 650 with everything along with it. There actually Paul S Underwoods wheels that were on his R32. I have one last question, if you do part ways witht the wheels, what would u like to get next?


 
Thanks man. As far as getting rid of my sawblades i want 18s again. Flat fives, Alphards are my main 2 choices. I'm trying to trade my Gottis as well.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks man. As far as getting rid of my sawblades i want 18s again. Flat fives, Alphards are my main 2 choices. I'm trying to trade my Gottis as well.


 If you were closer, a friend of mine is trying to get rid of his Alphards.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully i'll have some new shoes on the b5 this sunday.. Lets hope everything goes through as planned.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

If that deal falls through I have a set of flat fives I'd trade +cash for the gottis


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> If that deal falls through I have a set of flat fives I'd trade +cash for the gottis


I'm actually trading the blades for them.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New guys

















Need 2 new tires and spacers


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks insane my man


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Great choice to trade!!! Looks awesome.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks awesome dude. I found a set of those local. Should have snagged them...womp womp.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Looks awesome dude. I found a set of those local. Should have snagged them...womp womp.


Thanks buddy. These are kinda beat up. Rear tires are down to the wire or w/e its called. Might get them redone and buy new tires and just keep them on for the show season.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

You can pretty much never go wrong with fat fives.... such awesome wheels. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> You can pretty much never go wrong with fat fives.... such awesome wheels. Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks! Getting them repowder coated..prob keeping the white.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Look what I came across.

link.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Only way im trading is if i get an S4.


as long as you don't try to "stance" the s4


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> as long as you don't try to "stance" the s4


Stance > speed

Duh


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Everyone always chooses on side of that argument, but why not both? Your car should look good going fast and go fast if it looks good. At least that's my approach to it :beer:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Everyone always chooses on side of that argument, but why not both? Your car should look good going fast and go fast if it looks good. At least that's my approach to it :beer:


amen


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahahahahahahah dude thats so funny.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If you're from Quattroworld and lurking in my thread post up so we can all see these amazing cars you all have over there.


I'm so excited...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You mad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

needinganaudi said:


> you mad.


stfu 
:d


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yikes, how did you piss off the QW guys so much?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Yikes, how did you piss off the QW guys so much?


Hahaha i wasn't even on that site. I honestly don't care. Its my car..my money i put into it. I honestly don't care whether or not people like it.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Hahaha i wasn't even on that site. I honestly don't care. Its my car..my money i put into it. I honestly don't care whether or not people like it.


I'm pretty sure most QW guys are inbred.


----------



## DrinkBeerWSU (Mar 13, 2002)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I'm pretty sure most QW guys are inbred.



LOL


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I'm pretty sure most QW guys are inbred.


HAHA

Marc, you should post a thread about all the stupid **** they've broken trying to track their worthless pig of a car


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Gettin all the haters out there dawg. 

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Gettin all the haters out there dawg.
> 
> Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


Hahahahaha yup!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

rickyb5r said:


> as long as you don't try to "stance" the s4


Mine's stanced... and fast.. uh oh. :screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I attempted to make a thread on that quattro forum but its such a ****ty forum...i gave up. Someone with more patience then me should make a thread..i'd love a big ass forum arguement. i'm about to start one on here for all of us to talk **** hopefully they come comment


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bought 215/40/18 tires and already got them mounted.
Also already bought 20/15mm spacers w/ lugs off Adam. We'll see how these spacers make my car sit and if anything i'll buy bigger ones. 

Still need to get my rear window taken out and put back in with new seals, need to buy the s4 moldings off nic, need to get them painted along with the skirts. 

This show season should be decent..my car will be okay. At least it's better than last year.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I attempted to make a thread on that quattro* forum but its such a ****ty forum*...i gave up. Someone with more patience then me should make a thread..i'd love a big ass forum arguement. i'm about to start one on here for all of us to talk **** hopefully they come comment


yes.

I've noticed it's mostly older guys that browse that forum. I don't know how they can stand that format.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


>


where did you get this bumper?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

jeuro said:


> where did you get this bumper?


Europe :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Europe :laugh:


Yeah ^


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

20mm and 15mm spacers.









Wheels need to be repainted/powder coated or something. Just wish i had another set of wheels to ride around on while these get fixed. Might try to respray the faces of them with the tires on. They are my winter wheels...maybe plastidip?


Heres a few more


























Putting these on reminded me how much i LOVE studs.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You need S4 skirts for realzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah ^


off of vortex?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

jeuro said:


> off of vortex?


look up certifit bumpers here or on audizine they're like $80 if there's one near you.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

crazexr7 said:


> look up certifit bumpers here or on audizine they're like $80 if there's one near you.


I checked Certifit the other day and they didn't have anything older than 2002.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> You need S4 skirts for realzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


They'll be on before sowo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What do yous think about how i should refinish them?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

since your front a rear valences are texture along with your lower door moldings id say just texture them. Mine were like that at first before i did everything to the car and it looked fine


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

P Q said:


> since your front a rear valences are texture along with your lower door moldings id say just texture them. Mine were like that at first before i did everything to the car and it looked fine


Agreed, I like my textured skirts. They're subtle.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

did you get moldings as well?
not sure how textured skirts would look with silver painted moldings but it might be neat.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I would do textured black skirts if you don't have the S4 lower moldings. It looks rough if you paint the A4 moldings and looks a shade off, and doesn't last since it's a different material.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm painting them silver and i have silver s4 moldings. 

I meant my wheels lol i wanna repaint them but don't wanna get then dismounted


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> What do yous think about how i should refinish them?


i used truck bed liner


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's what I used too. Seems to be holding up well


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im talking about my wheels!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im talking about my wheels!


truck bed liner.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> truck bed liner.


:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I quit


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in the clear to get these 2 barrels for the Gottis. Now i'm not sure if i wanna make them 10.5 & 10s..or keep the 10s all around.

Was thinking maybe keep them 10s...put a 215/45 on the rears and a 205/45 upfront like before? 


Thoughts?


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm in the clear to get these 2 barrels for the Gottis. Now i'm not sure if i wanna make them 10.5 & 10s..or keep the 10s all around.
> 
> Was thinking maybe keep them 10s...put a 215/45 on the rears and a 205/45 upfront like before?
> 
> ...


10.5s for the aggressive fitment! And i think 215/45s would be good enough 

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm in the clear to get these 2 barrels for the Gottis. Now i'm not sure if i wanna make them 10.5 & 10s..or keep the 10s all around.
> 
> Was thinking maybe keep them 10s...put a 215/45 on the rears and a 205/45 upfront like before?
> 
> ...


I say stay with what has worked and keep them 10's.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I say stay with what has worked and keep them 10's.


x2


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

X3


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

10.5s bitch


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^^ what he said


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Before SOWO13:

New silver fender (got one??)
Skirts painted/installed (silver not textured)
S4 moldings painted/installed
rear window seals replaced
ignition wires
dents fixed
refinish my flat fives (plastidip? paint? dont wanna take the tires off)
coil pack maybe
finish trunk setup
fix air ride leaks
fix my sub


My clutch is acting weird lately. I can't really find any info on 30v clutches. Anyone replace one? Recommend anything? Maybe you guys are aware of the 1st gear whine that is pretty common on v6s..Should i try to replace my trans? 

Hopefully it goes soon so i can get it fixed up and good to go for a while.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I say stay with what has worked and keep them 10's.





crazexr7 said:


> x2





dubbed_up_daz said:


> X3


Agreed with all of this.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Agreed with all of this.


Still weighing my options


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

My vote for keeping with 10's too, I feel like 10.5 but be a little too much stretch, or maybe too much poke. Either way, I like the way it sits now :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

10.5s would be interesting to see, do it *****


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

They're staying 10s if i figure out a good enough reason to buy the barrels.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> My clutch is acting weird lately. I can't really find any info on 30v clutches. Anyone replace one? Recommend anything? Maybe you guys are aware of the 1st gear whine that is pretty common on v6s..Should i try to replace my trans?


????


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> ????


any audio of it? Mine makes a noise but it sounds normal to me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> any audio of it? Mine makes a noise but it sounds normal to me.


Nope. It's pretty common. Just not sure if people who also have this whine just replace the clutch and thats it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nope. It's pretty common. Just not sure if people who also have this whine just replace the clutch and thats it.


Mine was changed at 60,000 not sure you need to unless its slipping. Otherwise the first gear whine is normal I'm pretty sure.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

And i thought i would get through the whole winter with no issues..










From what i look up its either my MAF, TB, or a sensor like engine speed sensor, crank position sensor...some bull like that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it a whine in gear, or when engaging the clutch ?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Is it a whine in gear, or when engaging the clutch ?


It whines in gear..higher the rpms louder the whine.


Now after my epc light came on, i got it off but now my car doesnt drop rpms. Like in 2nd cruising at 2k if i let off the gas the car doesnt slow itself down and the rpms dont drop like they should.

Text me nic help me figure this **** out.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO


I cant wait.... :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO
> 
> 
> I cant wait.... :beer::beer::beer:


If my cars still a pos im driving with you


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO SOWO
> 
> 
> I cant wait.... :beer::beer::beer:


Let's get high as ****!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> And i thought i would get through the whole winter with no issues..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my epc light came on two weeks ago and the car just turned off on the highway. I had to wait almost 20 mins then I was able to start her again now it runs fine, just has a check engine light:screwy:. i was going to use my tax return for fun parts but now I have to decided just to bring the car to my guy and tell him fix EVERYTHING that needs fixing. I have a list bigger then I was hoping for that needs to be fixed


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> my epc light came on two weeks ago and the car just turned off on the highway. I had to wait almost 20 mins then I was able to start her again now it runs fine, just has a check engine light:screwy:. i was going to use my tax return for fun parts but now I have to decided just to bring the car to my guy and tell him fix EVERYTHING that needs fixing. I have a list bigger then I was hoping for that needs to be fixed


My car never shut off. When i pulled over the left went away for a second after restarting my car. I got it home then readapted the tb and its been fine. I think its the MAF or tb. Have you replaced either of those?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I changed the tb once. About two years ago. I drove the car to work today cel was on on the drive there. Turned the car on to go home cel is off. Car has a mind of its own I seear


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I changed the tb once. About two years ago. I drove the car to work today cel was on on the drive there. Turned the car on to go home cel is off. Car has a mind of its own I seear


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> I changed the tb once. About two years ago. I drove the car to work today cel was on on the drive there. Turned the car on to go home cel is off. Car has a mind of its own I seear


Do you have starting issues? Like does it take a couple cranks sometimes? One of my large fuses in my ECU box was going bad when it got really bad the car would shut off while driving (only happened twice). I replaced the fuse and all has been perfect. Can't relate the EPC light though because my light has been on for a long time do to a bad clock spring.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

P Q said:


> my epc light came on two weeks ago and the car just turned off on the highway. I had to wait almost 20 mins then I was able to start her again now it runs fine, just has a check engine light:screwy:. i was going to use my tax return for fun parts but now I have to decided just to bring the car to my guy and tell him fix EVERYTHING that needs fixing. I have a list bigger then I was hoping for that needs to be fixed


sounds like crank position sensor


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> If my cars still a pos im driving with you


That's fine. So far I have no passengers. Who the hell knows how Malav and Matt are getting there...



.Drama. said:


> Let's get high as ****!


Well obviously... :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

P Q said:


> I changed the tb once. About two years ago. I drove the car to work today cel was on on the drive there. Turned the car on to go home cel is off. Car has a mind of its own I seear


My a4 would do that, on long drives it would randomly come on.. And then go off after a restart


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good set of yellow fogs? I've had two sets of Eurolite fogs and i need to get something different...i drive around with my headlights and fogs on most of the time.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I would just do 3k hid's .. I went through like 4-5 sets of nokya bulbs


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I would just do 3k hid's .. I went through like 4-5 sets of nokya bulbs


Whats involved in putting HID bulbs in my fogs?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Whats involved in putting HID bulbs in my fogs?


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/234791-B5-A4-Fog-Light-HID-Conversion

I've been wanting to do it for a while myself. Hopefully I can get started soon. I've had fog lights for over a year now and they're still not even wired lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

my fogs are kinda ghetto rigged on. i dont think i have the patience to sit there doing all that. i just want bulbs that are ****ty.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> my fogs are kinda ghetto rigged on. i dont think i have the patience to sit there doing all that. i just want bulbs that are ****ty.


Same here. Prefacelift bumpers suuuck


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Same here. Prefacelift bumpers suuuck


the same thing you did to your bumper i did to mine.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> the same thing you did to your bumper i did to mine.


Such a pia. My fogs don't even fit 100% right. I'm going to take the bumper off again when I wire them to try and fit them right again. One side is kinda sunk in too much.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Such a pia. My fogs don't even fit 100% right. I'm going to take the bumper off again when I wire them to try and fit them right again. One side is kinda sunk in too much.


yeah i hear that. mine surprisingly fit perfect. my dad helped me with mine he is the man when it comes to **** like this.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

Hids in the fogs is cake. Cut a hole for the wires in the back plug them in. I sealed the hole with permatex tube gasket

Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just bought chuck's alphardsopcorn:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Ugh


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Ugh


Better then the fives. Could always see what i like more and sell the other.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Better enjoy that sh*t!

Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

"Roger" on QW is still obsessed with you.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/a4/msgs/112293.phtml

Your car russles his jimmies.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

memo! said:


> "Roger" on QW is still obsessed with you.
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/a4/msgs/112293.phtml
> 
> Your car russles his jimmies.


Good to know


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

What a bunch of self living morons lol. Well atleast you got a timeline thread on there and didn't have to do the work.


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

damn..

tough crowd over there. lol

did he "borrow" all those pics from this thread?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

The one dude commented saying he would never bag an rs4........


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I jsut got done surfing through all that BS. Oh man those guys have that typical internet cockiness. 

I'd probably get bags as a first step for an RS4.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

lol this was my favorite "Vortex IS for douchebags - PearlB5"


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

christ almighty. i wish everyone could live together in peace. you don't like a fitted car? awesome. but to go out of your way and start making threads like that is something a ****ing 12 year old would do.

GROW. THE. ****. UP.

EVERYONE.

****.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> christ almighty. i wish everyone could live together in peace. you don't like a fitted car? awesome. but to go out of your way and start making threads like that is something a ****ing 12 year old would do.
> 
> GROW. THE. ****. UP.
> 
> ...


Bullsh*t nick, all the 12 year olds are too busy with porn to start smack talking threads


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't. Stop. The fap.

Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Bullsh*t nick, all the 12 year olds are too busy with porn to start smack talking threads


I must be 12 then... porn FTW! :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I want a roof rack.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

memo! said:


> "Roger" on QW is still obsessed with you.
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/a4/msgs/112293.phtml
> 
> Your car russles his jimmies.


just skimmed through some of these posts... what a joke.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I must be 12 then... porn FTW! :laugh:


That is gross Sam.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I want a roof rack.


i have a b6 passat rack you can cut a few inches out of and it fits the b5. pm me of youre interested with shipping info and ill see what the cheapest i can do it for. basically bnib

Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

EliteEmerz said:


> i have a b6 passat rack you can cut a few inches out of and it fits the b5. pm me of youre interested with shipping info and ill see what the cheapest i can do it for. basically bnib
> 
> Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


I might know a few people selling one soon. Thanks though


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SOWO is coming up pretty quick. I'm excited as hell to go this year. Can't stop thinking about what i went through last year on that trip

Anyone else going?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5719062-My-SOWO-trip..&p=81089794#post81089794







Also, when the alphards arrive and i get the tires mounted, i will be painting the flat fives and selling them. Will be needing money for SOWO and also still have a list of things i need to do before then. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## Ruby582 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah i got my tint shop to do it for 20$.
I think it looks banggin


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ruby582 said:


> Yeah i got my tint shop to do it for 20$.
> I think it looks banggin


Fapp


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey whats up Mark, I have a quick quick question for you or anyone else that could give me an insight on Raxle Axle's.. Going to replace my front two. Should I go OEM or these witch I think are OM (original manufactured). Thanks guys:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

QuattroDriven said:


> Hey whats up Mark, I have a quick quick question for you or anyone else that could give me an insight on Raxle Axle's.. Going to replace my front two. Should I go OEM or these witch I think are OM (original manufactured). Thanks guys:beer:


Go with Raxles. OEM rebuilt axles. Offers a lifetime warranty on the axles as well. Give Marty a call he'll explain everything to you.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Go with Raxles. OEM rebuilt axles. Offers a lifetime warranty on the axles as well. Give Marty a call he'll explain everything to you.


Thanks bro, yea I seen that they buy the oem ones in bulk so thats how they are cheaper and such. I was just reading over your thread its been a while :laugh: My name is justin langshaw, were friends on facebook and seen you at DCI toys for tots. Really like what you have done with your car bro. Im saving up for wheels at the moment


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Also did you get an invitation to Shrink all Cars meet in April? If so, do you think you will make it out?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks man. Raxles require your oem axle as a core charge. I think they are like 220$ shipped. Well worth it if you plan on going low. 

I remember meeting you at FDR...I heard about that GTG but its on the same day as show n go. I haven't decided which one i'm going to yet.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks man. Raxles require your oem axle as a core charge. I think they are like 220$ shipped. Well worth it if you plan on going low.
> 
> I remember meeting you at FDR...I heard about that GTG but its on the same day as show n go. I haven't decided which one i'm going to yet.


Yea thats exactly what we (Deldubs) are stuck between.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't see the point to raxles for going low.. Only issue I've seen is boots ripping, and raxles won't warranty that anyway


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I don't see the point to raxles for going low.. Only issue I've seen is boots ripping, and raxles won't warranty that anyway


I've never seen raxle boots rip. i've seen the entire boots popping off and causing it to dry out and start clicking.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

75$ well spent!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> 75$ well spent!


 Hope it doesn't match.. just cause


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Hope it doesn't match.. just cause


 Haha harsh Bobby :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Hope it doesn't match.. just cause


 Yeah you're a dick. But i


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So the alphards were shipped out last week. Should be here hopefully by the end of next week. 

Waiting on my last piece of molding for my skirts then i'm getting those all painted finally.

Another big announcement..i bought another set of gottis. This time is 5. One random spare one to fix my old face and one barrel. 

Not exactly sure what i'm going to do at this point. Gotta wait until the wheels arrive and i check them all out.

Heres a picture for everyone though


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

...I want Gotti's


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

really? more gottis? ...jealous.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Wait, you have Gotti's, Fat Fives, AND Alphards?? I just realized those are my top three choices for wheels...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Wait, you have Gotti's, Fat Fives, AND Alphards?? I just realized those are my top three choices for wheels...


 Yeah lol they're Flat fives tho. Fat fives are 17". I'm selling the flat fives once i repaint them.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wheel whore...


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Same specs on the new gottis as the old?


----------



## Sublime1304 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice 👍


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

you trying to get rid of the second set of gottis? ive had the classix as a second set of wheels for too long, time for something different. hit me up if you want 

-Marc 704 746 8159


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Rich guy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

marcdavis said:


> you trying to get rid of the second set of gottis? ive had the classix as a second set of wheels for too long, time for something different. hit me up if you want
> 
> -Marc 704 746 8159


 I'm just going to be selling the 2nd set. I already have wheels to daily on.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> Wheel whore...


 You know the deal!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Same specs on the new gottis as the old?


 They say 17x11 et36 on the back of the faces but they arnt 11" wide. I think the po rebuilt them smaller because they seem to be 10" exactly. 17x10 would pretty much make them exactly how mine are now..which is et48. If the offsets dont work i'll just swap over good parts lol. Either way im getting one good set of gottis...with a spare


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully i get these on soon.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Hopefully i get these on soon.


 Can you tell that I washed them before packing them up? lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> Can you tell that I washed them before packing them up? lol


 He was just complaining how dirty and curbed and bent and cracked they are in the text chat.









I'm kidding


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha can't wait to put them on


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry all my pics are from my iPhone lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Got these too


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Got these too


 I see what you did there.....


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

I seen on Facebook someone backed into your car Im glad he didnt try and run off and is going to pay for it bro


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

QuattroDriven said:


> I seen on Facebook someone backed into your car Im glad he didnt try and run off and is going to pay for it bro


Yeah it sucks but it'll be fixed. Might just get a check and buy a new door.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah it sucks but it'll be fixed. Might just get a check and buy a new door.


:thumbup: Yea mark Im out of work right now and I will be so happy to get back to work and make things happen for my car. Iv done a lot already but really just a grill and coils for mods. Im pretty stoked for show season though man


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice little door dent


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Nice little door dent


doesnt' nic have a door?


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Those alphards look so good


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> doesnt' nic have a door?


That IS Nic's door haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James found me a new one already


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

lots of hate towards you....
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...It-s-a-lifestyle-bro-you-re-just-a-hater-quot


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SomeDayS4 said:


> lots of hate towards you....
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...It-s-a-lifestyle-bro-you-re-just-a-hater-quot



GOOD! lol AZ is a bunch of tools.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I see your tire finally called it quits and you slapped up a guard rail pretty good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> I see your tire finally called it quits and you slapped up a guard rail pretty good.


Lol yea about a year ago. On a 13hr drive. 


I loveee haters.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> GOOD! lol AZ is a bunch of tools.


i tried to voice both sides haha


----------



## Dcsantos (Dec 27, 2012)

I loveee haters.[/QUOTE]

^ perfectly said 

Just read the whole AZ thread about you. Can't believe those guys would spend that much time and effort to talk about you and your car. Never seen a random group of guys hate on someone they don't know like that, they got too much time on their hands to hate and be jealous of what you got. I was laughing the whole time freaking pathetic haha....

I love the car bro hopefully my silver b5 will be on air likes yours soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Dcsantos said:


> I loveee haters.


^ perfectly said 

Just read the whole AZ thread about you. Can't believe those guys would spend that much time and effort to talk about you and your car. Never seen a random group of guys hate on someone they don't know like that, they got too much time on their hands to hate and be jealous of what you got. I was laughing the whole time freaking pathetic haha....

I love the car bro hopefully my silver b5 will be on air likes yours soon.[/QUOTE]


They take pics from a thread thats over 3 years old and think it all lead to the next. I haven't really had that many issues with my car. I'm not some stupid young kid just ****ing my car up. I do my research and ask questions just like everyone else on here. So when i see all these threads about people saying my cars ricery and a POS...i don't really care. I love my car, my friends all love it, idc if people who are anti-stretch/old heads don't like it. I'm not asking anyone to like it.


----------



## Dcsantos (Dec 27, 2012)

They take pics from a thread thats over 3 years old and think it all lead to the next. I haven't really had that many issues with my car. I'm not some stupid young kid just ****ing my car up. I do my research and ask questions just like everyone else on here. So when i see all these threads about people saying my cars ricery and a POS...i don't really care. I love my car, my friends all love it, idc if people who are anti-stretch/old heads don't like it. I'm not asking anyone to like it.[/QUOTE]

Yea that's what I found funny, they must be really bored to decide to post that up out of nowhere. Your car is famous man, like couple of other guys on here and their b5's so of course they're gonna hate. Always reading your thread and loving what you've done to your car so far.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> GOOD! lol AZ is a bunch of tools.


There's still a decent amount of people in that thread siding with you


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i just read the thread......reason i dont go on zine


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gallhue said:


> i just read the thread......reason i dont go on zine


or the s4 section lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

What's wrong with s4's


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> What's wrong with s4's


They're better looking than my a4. And faster.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

This is bullsh*t, why does Marc get all the attention? He doesn't even have a turbo. Lame


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> This is bullsh*t, why does Marc get all the attention? He doesn't even have a turbo. Lame


Bags. :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> This is bullsh*t, why does Marc get all the attention? He doesn't even have a turbo. Lame


Its funny as ****.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

Haterade does the body good

Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> This is bullsh*t, why does Marc get all the attention? He doesn't even have a turbo. Lame


If you want, one of us can always make you a hate thread on another forum.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Clutch is getting done soon...
today i bought this:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/..._Clutch_and_Flywheel_Kit_OEM&products_id=1081


Also just bought new tranny mounts, and an engine speed sensor. 


Really excited to get my car almost 100%..been driving around on a crappy clutch for at least the last year and a half.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I just read through the AZ thread. What a bunch of tools. I gave my opinion on dynomiteTT's ugly VIS hood.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I just read through the AZ thread. What a bunch of tools. I gave my opinion on dynomiteTT's ugly VIS hood.



Love the comment lol

The threads in the S4 section loll they are allll tools. Idc man.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

annnnnd I had a little more fun the last 10 mins of work...haha normally I don't get involved but today has been slow. :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I just read through the AZ thread. What a bunch of tools. I gave my opinion on dynomiteTT's ugly VIS hood.


Guess I know what will be using as entertainment during class tomorrow then. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Guess I know what will be using as entertainment during class tomorrow then. :beer:


Yeah its. Fun messing with dummies.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

lol they can stick to their engine builds that implode in 5 miles.
thats about all i see on AZ
people build their engines...something goes wrong almost immediately and they are stuck with a paperweight
im sure those cars are way more fun to drive then yours....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Briefly they are.. Then you get to spend another 15k


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

we dont all think a like on zine...


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Briefly they are.. Then you get to spend another 15k


lol half the time they explode on startup. idk how many sweet build threads where they are like oh lol a piece of rubber got sucked through my 2000 dollar turbo and killed it. Or people start their cars out of time and get to hear the valve and piston symphony. But yea marcs car is a pos and he cant drive it because he hacked it to hell :screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris you're the ****ing mannnn hahahaha


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Chris you're the ****ing mannnn hahahaha


x2 


Transcribed from my handheld communication device


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, I've never seen people with the same type of car make fun of other people in the same "group" like some of the b5 s4 guys do. Crazy. I posted it blows me away how close minded people are. I like speed and low and slow, I've done fast, I now choose slow.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Man, I've never seen people with the same type of car make fun of other people in the same "group" like some of the b5 s4 guys do. Crazy. I posted it blows me away how close minded people are. I like speed and low and slow, I've done fast, I now choose slow.




yeah honestly i dont even care. As much as these people hate my car and what ive done..a lot more people respect my car and like it. :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly, they're a small group of people. If they're that jealous then you must be doing it right. Either way, this B5 community has your back.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Either way, this B5 community has your back.


:thumbup: Always.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> Man, I've never seen people with the same type of car make fun of other people in the same "group" like some of the b5 s4 guys do. Crazy. I posted it blows me away how close minded people are. I like speed and low and slow, I've done fast, I now choose slow.


Qft ever since I've got that one ridiculous speeding ticket I've been pretty much done with going fast. $700 in fines and everything sort of makes you that way I guess.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Just found that thread on AZ in the S4 section, its full of ****. Funniest quote I came across


> I just love reading his comments from the QW thread. "Come to Vortex and will tear you a new *******"... From what i've seen and read his car has let his ego swell quite a bit.


Havent noticed any ego swelling.


So cutting rain trays, using jb weld, having a tire blow, and a widow maker, makes a car a hack job. Wonder what kind of words they would have for me, not running a front bumper, cutting pre facelift fenders for 1 piece headlights.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Wonder what kind of words they would have for me, not running a front bumper, cutting pre facelift fenders for 1 piece headlights.


They'd honestly probably think that's normal, at least the fender part.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I made my contribution to the thread. Got your back Marc :thumbup:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

SomeDayS4 said:


> we dont all think a like on zine...


Thank you.......

Am I the only one whos middle ground? I daily my car LOW but also have built my own engine and went BT (I know corey.af is the same too). I love both scenes but this is just getting retarded. Time to go back to Audiforums :facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> Thank you.......
> 
> Am I the only one whos middle ground? I daily my car LOW but also have built my own engine and went BT (I know corey.af is the same too). I love both scenes but this is just getting retarded. Time to go back to Audiforums :facepalm:


Or just stay on vortex


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

meloman said:


> Thank you.......
> 
> Am I the only one whos middle ground? I daily my car LOW but also have built my own engine and went BT (I know corey.af is the same too). I love both scenes but this is just getting retarded. Time to go back to Audiforums :facepalm:


No I built my engine too


----------



## olmarthi (Aug 6, 2012)

Marc can you film when you air up the car in front of a speed bump, driver over and air out again? Should post that vid in the hate thread over at AZ just sayin; Hella functional

I actually think they are the one's that make the roads unsafe with their 1000000hp cars doing 2,3,4 gear pulls on the highway and what not


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Why fuel the fire? Just move on. Haha it's not the end of the world.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

I mean I hate your car too and I was thinking about making a thread about how much I hate you and your car but they beat me to it.

:wave::heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> I mean I hate your car too and I was thinking about making a thread about how much I hate you and your car but they beat me to it.
> 
> :wave::heart:


I hate you more..and i also hate your car but no one knows who you are or what your car looks like


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I do. It's that multicolored pos mk4 on those fake ass ASA mesh wheels


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I do. It's that multicolored pos mk4 on those fake ass ASA mesh wheels


Loll his car looks amazing bobby wait til you see it!











New clutch kit, flywheel, trans mounts, and speed sensor :thumbup;


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

And here was me thing the tex was where you came to be flamed. I used to like azine


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

????^^


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> And here was me thing the tex was where you came to be flamed. I used to like azine


I love vortex..AZ blows.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Another little stupid update why not..








Rear window was literally about to fall out..only thing holding it on were the 2 side clips. No sealant stuck to the window. I could literally lift it out of place...with my compressors running it vibrated so much, water was leaking in my trunk..it sucked.


















I realized after they got the window out that my rear defrost wire snapped off the window, explains why i haven't had defrost for the last 8 months or so. Also one of my antenna wires also snapped off...all fixed up now and 100%!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess those guys in AZ were right, your car is really a POS :laugh:

good stuff:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> I guess those guys in AZ were right, your car is really a POS :laugh:
> 
> good stuff:thumbup:


Hahaha yea it really is


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

cant believe its ran to 10 pages :banghead: fks sake....anyone would think youd converted to muhammedism and ran a B5 into a tall building.

Pretty much done with Azine now I think. Far too many single minded clubs n the net as it is


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-Like-To-Be-Different-When-It-Comes-To-Wheels

Only reason to travel to AZ.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-Like-To-Be-Different-When-It-Comes-To-Wheels
> 
> Only reason to travel to AZ.


I may check that thread 10 times a day. Just sayin lol


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

having never owned a B7,or ever fully browsed every thread on AZ....id just like to offer you a handy :thumbup: 

this thread gives AZ purpose!!


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

When I was scrolling down, and seen the first pic of the missing rear window, I thought someone had broke it. I cant believe that AZ thread is still going. Hell I think the best thing out of it, was all the ass and tit pics. People bicker about some of the dumbest ****. Reminds me of the S10Forum I was on, people talking ****, because they used a cheaper compressor, or link kit...but if it works good, it works.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Car took a **** on me again..


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

welcome to my world marc


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> welcome to my world marc


Lol yea i know right...i think my fuel pump died.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ready


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

whaddup doe girllll :heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally put all my spacers back on. Sitting at et20 all around. 215/40/18 tires on the 9.5, 205/40/18 on the 8.5. 

Rears starting to rub at my normal daily drive height. Car is having a little rough time starting...need to crank it while giving it gas. I think the tube from the pump has a hole in it...not keeping the fuel pressurized.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


>


Rollin airred out i see....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Rollin airred out i see....


Nah, this is my low preset though lol. I can't drive this low with the offsets I'm at now. I really need like 10-12mm spacers.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah, this is my low preset though lol. I can't drive this low with the offsets I'm at now. I really need like 10-12mm spacers.


Looks like my low preset


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well...no SOWO for me guys.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Well...no SOWO for me guys.



whyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

nice meeting you briefly at SATC homie. Car looked good :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Well...no SOWO for me guys.


Quiter.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Well...no SOWO for me guys.


stop being a baby.. fix your ****ing feed line, see what codes you have.. and drive that haggard piece of sh!t to Georgia.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

99.5blacka4 said:


> stop being a baby.. fix your ****ing feed line, see what codes you have.. and drive that haggard piece of sh!t to Georgia.


Preach brotha !!!

Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> stop being a baby.. fix your ****ing feed line, see what codes you have.. and drive that haggard piece of sh!t to Georgia.


:laugh: Bobby, this is one of the reasons I cannot wait to meet you at SoWo


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> :laugh: Bobby, this is one of the reasons I cannot wait to meet you at SoWo


Hell prob be too drunk and nursing some injury to remember you


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hell prob be too drunk and nursing some injury to remember you


I remember meeting you doughboy. If I wasn't hung over I was gonna poke you in the stomach.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I remember meeting you doughboy. If I wasn't hung over I was gonna poke you in the stomach.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I remember meeting you doughboy. If I wasn't hung over I was gonna poke you in the stomach.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is what i have to deal with before sowo


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> This is what i have to deal with before sowo


 you got this shiz bud. wish i could make it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

talondisanti said:


> you got this shiz bud. wish i could make it


 its mainly rear o2s, ABS, and EVAP from my gas leak.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just skirts left.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

It's all coming together man.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Didn't really look that great last night


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

DanGreco said:


> Didn't really look that great last night


 My ass


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

DanGreco said:


> Didn't really look that great last night


 lmfao 

you slay me dan


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This side sits okay. Didn't use any double sided tape so its not held on in the center so i need to take them off and redo them. Passenger side doesn't line up good at all.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sideskirts make a world of difference on a bagged car :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Sideskirts make a world of difference on a bagged car :thumbup:


 Agreeed! Makes it look soo much better. Now if only the skirts would go on easy and the door molding lined up.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I love the way painted side skirts look with black front and rear valences. Looks soo good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Man I love the way painted side skirts look with black front and rear valences. Looks soo good :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thank you sir..couldn't agree more


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

I need some of these in my life, wish theyre were some more aggressive options tho


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Sideskirts make a world of difference on a bagged car :thumbup:


 much cleaner look:thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tip: double sided tapes never worked for me. First time your foot hits em, which happens more then you think and it'll push em off the tape. 

Sadly, only two part glues worked for me. Dealer doesnt even sell the plastic Velcro strips they use on the s4.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Tip: double sided tapes never worked for me. First time your foot hits em, which happens more then you think and it'll push em off the tape.
> 
> Sadly, only two part glues worked for me. Dealer doesnt even sell the plastic Velcro strips they use on the s4.


 Come help me fix it. I know then it'll be done right.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Come help me fix it. I know then it'll be done right.


 I would but I haven't even started Sowo prep, haven't even heard about my wheels (guy is SLAMMED because he's so good and priced on point), or I'd come help you.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

3M double sided tape worked on mine. I have a 5 year old that climbs in and out of my backseat and he hasn't kicked them off yet.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> 3M double sided tape worked on mine. I have a 5 year old that climbs in and out of my backseat and he hasn't kicked them off yet.


 Did you put the tape on the edge of the sill or actually on the skirt? I guess it all comes down to the placement of the tape if it'll actually hold. I'm going to need to tape my rear molding piece on because the part where you would screw it down actually broke off when we took the skirts off. Hopefully me and my friend sean fix everything up tomorrow!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I dont know about your skirts but mine still had the stock velcro on them. its the same as on an EZpass. i just went to the store picked up the same type of velcro put it on once and they have never fell off. I also put some screws under the car and I have never had an issue


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> I dont know about your skirts but mine still had the stock velcro on them. its the same as on an EZpass. i just went to the store picked up the same type of velcro put it on once and they have never fell off. I also put some screws under the car and I have never had an issue


 I redid them today with double sided tape and my driver door like the actual door hits the skirt when i close the door. Have to close it hard for it to fully close. I'm going to try to adjust the door but i tried a little today and it wouldn't really adjust.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> I redid them today with double sided tape and my driver door like the actual door hits the skirt when i close the door. Have to close it hard for it to fully close. I'm going to try to adjust the door but i tried a little today and it wouldn't really adjust.


 My brother had the same problem, he ended up shaving down certain spots on the top of the skirt so the door would clear it without rubbing or catching. Let me or him know if you need any help :thumbup:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> My brother had the same problem, he ended up shaving down certain spots on the top of the skirt so the door would clear it without rubbing or catching. Let me or him know if you need any help :thumbup:


 Truthhhh. I have an excessive amount of pictures from that install as well. 3M double sided tape on the door sill and self tapping screws and fender washers on the bottom. The 3M tape is awesome, I tried to pull the skirt back a little to get room when I replaced my fender and it wouldnt budge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I redid them today with double sided tape and my driver door like the actual door hits the skirt when i close the door. Have to close it hard for it to fully close. I'm going to try to adjust the door but i tried a little today and it wouldn't really adjust.


 Are you using the s4 door sills? Or did you trim the a4 sills?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> Are you using the s4 door sills? Or did you trim the a4 sills?


 Thats a good question. If you left on the A4 sills they will not sit right at all. I pulled mine off completely.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Thats a good question. If you left on the A4 sills they will not sit right at all. I pulled mine off completely.


 I'd have to disagree with this. 

I left my A4 sills on and the skirts look stock, lemme see if I can find a good picture


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

just curious how much did you guys get your S4 skirts and that plastic moulding?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> I'd have to disagree with this.
> 
> I left my A4 sills on and the skirts look stock, lemme see if I can find a good picture


 I didn't want to force the skirts over the A4 sills. The S4 sills only go up to the skirt, the A4 sills would rest under the skirt....I have the S4 sills, only put the passenger side on though :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cracked another pan lol...right before sowo too.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Time to invest in a skid plate?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Time to invest in a skid plate?


 Nada.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Haha. A man that likes taking chances.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc, don't you need to trim the a4 door moldings to make them fit properly? And also, I hear Velcro works well


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like he has the S4 door molding. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i have s4 moldings


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

meloman said:


> I'd have to disagree with this.
> 
> I left my A4 sills on and the skirts look stock, lemme see if I can find a good picture


 agreed, i just put mine right over the a4 sills, only place it rubs is about a 1/2'' section on the rear doors at the very end. other then that no issues. 


and Mark, you have air ride, you should not be busting pans anymore


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol i just can't help it. I was in a friends new neighborhood driving to buy us beer..i wasnt expecting a dip like that..


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

unexpected dips will get yea:banghead:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

meloman said:


> I'd have to disagree with this.
> 
> I left my A4 sills on and the skirts look stock, lemme see if I can find a good picture


 Don't know why my tint looks blueish in this but heres a pic for reference


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

You guys are making me want S4 skirts now.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

That even looks like Marc Miller looking in your engine bay holding onto your hood


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> That even looks like Marc Miller looking in your engine bay holding onto your hood


 Lol gtfo. Fro hair, big socks. Hell no


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

99.5blacka4 said:


> That even looks like Marc Miller looking in your engine bay holding onto your hood


 Thats the owner of the car


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol gtfo. Fro ass hair, big socks. Hell no


 bull**** *****. when i first met you, you had f!cking Beiber looking hair


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> bull**** *****. when i first met you, you had f!cking Beiber looking hair


 Hahaha ****..


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Lol gtfo. Fro hair, big socks. Hell no


 Thats me...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> Thats me...


 Wasn't saying that in a dick way. I meant it like it doesn't look like me at all.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Wasn't saying that in a dick way. I meant it like it doesn't look like me at all.


 Haha its all good :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just because i havent posted an updated skirts picture. 

IPhone pictures


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

One more weeekkkkkkkkk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> One more weeekkkkkkkkk


 Dont remind me


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gotta love jb weld...ready to go for sowo!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lets rock out with our cocks out. 

I'm stoked. Wheels are almost done. Full paint correction starts tomorrow after work. Interior will get cleaned Monday. New sub box built Monday as well. New sub comes in Weds right in time to leave. Other then that and an oil change. I am ready for the road!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Lets rock out with our cocks out.
> 
> I'm stoked. Wheels are almost done. Full paint correction starts tomorrow after work. Interior will get cleaned Monday. New sub box built Monday as well. New sub comes in Weds right in time to leave. Other then that and an oil change. I am ready for the road!


My sub hasn't worked since i installed my air ride. Idk why lol i haven't even tried to fix it. I never finished my trunk either lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I need to get a sub... I'm slacking 


Transcribed from my handheld communication device


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Was just on Audizine, and the S4 guys have started another thread about you. Its titled "Marc Miller says Audizine sucks" You popularity seems to keep on growing :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Was just on Audizine, and the S4 guys have started another thread about you. Its titled "Marc Miller says Audizine sucks" You popularity seems to keep on growing :thumbup:


Yeah i seen lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Today me and my Dad pretty much finished my trunk setup. Never got around to doing it after i finished the air install..got too lazy. 

The floor is raised up 2 inches. I don't have a picture of the finished project but the back piece is one and then i have a side piece that is going to have a hinge on it so i can get to my ball valve that i use to drain my tank on the outside of my car. Still have full trunk space and my spare tire. I need to wrap the wood once i get fabric. Not sure exactly what i'm going to use but i'd like to keep it OEMish looking. Also, before anyone asks i can still drain my water trap. I have to use a flat head for now but i'm going to tilt it slightly. Its so tight in my tank we couldn't turn it by hand. 

My tank still leaks as well as my bags randomly. I notice my rear will leak over night and sag but i'm not sure if that happens because the tank has a leak. I've taken each fitting out at least 3 times trying to stop the leaking but i guess my fittings are ****ty..need to buy a few new ones. 

When i spray soapy water on the fittings on the bags i get no leaks, no leaks at the bulk head fittings, or even at the manifold. Just the tank..mainly my ****ty 3/8 PTC and my AVS water trap. I bought a new SMC water trap but it wouldn't tighten down, while tightening it, it actually cracked. I guess its not made to use AFTER the tank in-between the tank and manifold. I've been told multiple times i should put the traps before my tank coming from my compressors but even having the trap after the tank it has never dumped any water out.


Hopefully i can eventually get car leak free. My only complaint after a solid 6+ months of being on air. Would be nice to get in my car in the morning and not have my tank drop 65psi overnight.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looking good. What kind of sealant are you using? I loved my SMC water trap on my old bagged s10.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Looking good. What kind of sealant are you using? I loved my SMC water trap on my old bagged s10.


Just teflon. **** the liquid **** its a pain in the ass.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Haha, I had zero problems with the 545 Loc Tite sealant. I was never a fan of the teflon tape. The only time I used the tape, was for the fittings on the back of my gauges and air compressor check valves.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk about that kind but airlift sent me some sort of sealant..i didn't even open it.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

xdewaynex said:


> Was just on Audizine, and the S4 guys have started another thread about you. Its titled "Marc Miller says Audizine sucks" You popularity seems to keep on growing :thumbup:


S4 owners are so funny


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> S4 owners are so funny


Yea we know.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually made the thread in Audizine saying Marc Miller says Audizine sucks. Did it from my buddies AZ account. I just wanted to get them all riled up. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Who wants to do a photoshop for me? A legitimate shop.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking for some 10-12mm spacers with lugs if anyone has a pair laying around.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I got you as soon as Crazexr7 gives me some stock lug bolts.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> I got you as soon as Crazexr7 gives me some stock lug bolts.


What size are yours?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone going to volkstreffen or fresh meet this weekend?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Really pisses me off that i feel like my car isn't reliable enough to drive anywhere except my neighborhood.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Spend money on maintenance instead of wheels/bags


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Spend money on maintenance instead of wheels/bags


I always fix anything that goes wrong. It's just running like ass lately. Idles real rough..No codes other than ABS, evap, and o2s(gutted cats w/o o2 spacers). Last night the tb was acting up in the rain. Would stay at the RPM i was cruising at and if i let off the gas it would wait then barely drop or slow down. Woke up today and did a tb adaptation and now its not doing it.

I'm almost done with wheels and looks honestly. I'm more focused on just making her reliable before i move out and start school downtown. Clutch, FW, and the clutch kit are sitting in my room.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm almost done with wheels and looks honestly. I'm more focused on just making her reliable before i move out and start school downtown.


Good man :thumbup:


----------



## GldnBbyNuts (Mar 16, 2013)

MarcMiller said:


> I always fix anything that goes wrong. It's just running like ass lately. Idles real rough..No codes other than ABS, evap, and o2s(gutted cats w/o o2 spacers). Last night the tb was acting up in the rain. Would stay at the RPM i was cruising at and if i let off the gas it would wait then barely drop or slow down. Woke up today and did a tb adaptation and now its not doing it.
> 
> I'm almost done with wheels and looks honestly. I'm more focused on just making her reliable before i move out and start school downtown. Clutch, FW, and the clutch kit are sitting in my room.


I know how u feel man. My car has been running very ****ty lately too. But it's pissing me off cuz my car looks like ass and now runs like ass lol! I think once I get my wheels and coils on ill b more motivated to get it out of lawn ornament status!!!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Really pisses me off that i feel like my car isn't reliable enough to drive anywhere except my neighborhood.


story of my life


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I always fix anything that goes wrong.


 Key to owning an audi is fixing stuff BEFORE it breaks, preventative maintenance sucks but can save a lot of frustration.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> Key to owning an audi is fixing stuff BEFORE it breaks, preventative maintenance sucks but can save a lot of frustration.


 I know but sometimes you can't fix them before they go. Like my ps rack for instance..It just died one day. Same thing with my fuel pump. 

Sure things like spark plugs, axles, control arms...stuff like that you can fix as it slowly starts getting bad. I'm in a position now where idk what is making my car drive like ****.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> I know but sometimes you can't fix them before they go. Like my ps rack for instance..It just died one day. Same thing with my fuel pump.
> 
> Sure things like spark plugs, axles, control arms...stuff like that you can fix as it slowly starts getting bad. *I'm in a position now where idk what is making my car drive like *****.


 the driver! 

:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> the driver!
> 
> :laugh:


 Coming from a guy who can't drive stick i doubt thats the issue

:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Still have my Flat Fives that are for sale..also trying to sell my alphards w/ tires!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Still have my Flat Fives that are for sale..also trying to sell my alphards w/ tires!


How much for the alphards?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> How much for the alphards?


1000$ plus shipping. I paid 800$ for them w/o tires so i think its reasonable.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> 1000$ plus shipping. I paid 800$ for them w/o tires so i think its reasonable.


400 you pay shipping


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 400 you pay shipping


Eat. a. dick.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Eat. a. dick.


Then you ship?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Then you ship?


Yes...then i ship.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Small update..

















Need to figure out the offsets and then i'll buy adapters. Shouldn't be more then 2-3 weeks until they're on.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Shed some light my way, last night driving in the poring rain my car suddenly started driving weird...whenever i let off the throttle the car would jerk... almost like a motor/trans mount issue. I figured it was a motor mount because it would happen in between shifts but if i let off the gas slowly it wouldn't do it. Now i finished driving to my friends house and parked it. After about 2-3 hours i drove it home and the issue went away. I scan my car today and these are the codes that have been building up for the last 5-6 weeks since i last cleared my car before SOWO. Nothing that seems to have anything to do with this issue at all. 


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222
Friday,28,June,2013,12:44:33:61598
Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 AS
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0003 
Coding: 07201
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 74E92321444BB1B8354

6 Faults Found:
16825 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 35-00 - Incorrect Flow
16815 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 2 
P0431 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold
17977 - Cruise Control Switch (E45) 
P1569 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1 
P0421 - 35-10 - Efficiency Below Threshold - Intermittent
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS 
P1606 - 35-00 - Electrical Malfunction
16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor 
P0501 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 P
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D56 
Coding: 00160
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 2D5FF645E7E1A070BAA

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1002 
Coding: 00104
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 3E7DC1093A872BE8130
1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 C
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D09 
Coding: 00262
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2B5BF85DD9F5AE40A4E

1 Fault Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent




As far as these codes are...I don't have any real issues other than my o2s which i know about because i gutted my cats. Obv my ABS module is shot too.

Anyone? Lately i just feel like my car is going to die at any moment...but when i scan it nothing serious comes up that makes me wanna fix it ASAP.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry I don't have much help for the first part, but my car seems to do the same on occasion, and I don't know what it is but I've driven like that for maybe 800 miles. Anyways, about your ABS dying, what are the symptoms of yours dying? I'm sure mine must be dying too...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Sorry I don't have much help for the first part, but my car seems to do the same on occasion, and I don't know what it is but I've driven like that for maybe 800 miles. Anyways, about your ABS dying, what are the symptoms of yours dying? I'm sure mine must be dying too...


i honestly could barely drive it..it was really bad. As far as ABS..i'm not sure. I bought my car and the ABS module was shot. The PO pulled the bulbs on the cluster so i dont have the lights flashing.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> i honestly could barely drive it..it was really bad. As far as ABS..i'm not sure. I bought my car and the ABS module was shot. The PO pulled the bulbs on the cluster so i dont have the lights flashing.


Oh okay, yeah mine isn't that bad, just a little jerky when I let off the gas. But okay, my ABS light will flash and beep when I drive over little bumps in the road or take a turn hard. And my brake pedal is really hard and I have to stomp on it haha... maybe thats partly my small brakes too.


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Oh okay, yeah mine isn't that bad, just a little jerky when I let off the gas. But okay, my ABS light will flash and beep when I drive over little bumps in the road or take a turn hard. And my brake pedal is really hard and I have to stomp on it haha... maybe thats partly my small brakes too.


That's probably one of the wheel speed sensors (I've had and fixed that same behavior). VAG-COM can be used to diagnose this. Could be as simple as one of the sensors needing to be pushed in closer to the tone ring.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MetalMan1 said:


> That's probably one of the wheel speed sensors (I've had and fixed that same behavior). VAG-COM can be used to diagnose this. Could be as simple as one of the sensors needing to be pushed in closer to the tone ring.


 Im also getting that code.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Did a quick test fit. 








Not too much stretch this time. Not a nankang either. 

















I only had 2 adapters that my friend let me borrow...30mm. The front fitment is exactly how it will sit but the rear will poke 5mm more and hopefully not look as reversed rake.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Your fuel pump died at one point, correct? Did you have any symptoms from that, it did it just happen one day?

By the way, cars looking good, love the gotti's and the less stretch looks great :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Your fuel pump died at one point, correct? Did you have any symptoms from that, it did it just happen one day?
> 
> By the way, cars looking good, love the gotti's and the less stretch looks great :thumbup:


Yeah it just randomly happened one day driving. Had no idea it was going bad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

And thank you! Feels good to have them fixed up and about to go on.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

dont worry mad, my car has been retarded the past few days too. Ill drive it one day starts runs fine. ill go to the start the very next day, i cant even get it to crank. Jump it, starts fine, next day starts fine, then i get a code for a boost leak, light comes on, i clear it hasnt come back since:screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> dont worry mad, my car has been retarded the past few days too. Ill drive it one day starts runs fine. ill go to the start the very next day, i cant even get it to crank. Jump it, starts fine, next day starts fine, then i get a code for a boost leak, light comes on, i clear it hasnt come back since:screwy:


Yeah these cars suck. I've been trying to kill my cel/rough idle for a while. No vac leak, no misfires. Just hope it stays reliable and runs..all i ask.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Placed 3rd at Waterfest19 today:thumbup:


----------



## dmaxn (Oct 2, 2009)

I was in the jaspis b5 and saw you at the exit when I was leaving the show. Nice wheels :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dmaxn said:


> I was in the jaspis b5 and saw you at the exit when I was leaving the show. Nice wheels :thumbup:


thank you:beer:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those are just A8 brakes? They fill up the inside of the wheel nicely


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Those are just A8 brakes? They fill up the inside of the wheel nicely


Yup! I agree. For the price they are perfect.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Saw the car in person on Sunday for the first time and it looks dope man. Congrats on winning 3rd! The brakes and Gottis go perfect together.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> Saw the car in person on Sunday for the first time and it looks dope man. Congrats on winning 3rd! The brakes and Gottis go perfect together.


Thanks a lot man! These pictures are super clean too. Appreciate it.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Thanks a lot man! These pictures are super clean too. Appreciate it.


Not a problem :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Photos by Chris Whit
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634748650189/


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

crazexr7 said:


> Those are just A8 brakes? They fill up the inside of the wheel nicely


They definitely fill 17s up nicely.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Need to space out the rears a little more..might put a 3mm on the fronts too.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think some Audi rings on the back of that trunk will look perfect 

And that muffler looks so good. Now I can't wait to get mine


----------



## qwagon (Mar 11, 2013)

As I said on IG that last pic is lovely!

I love you US guy's facelift Headlights with the amber corners! Wonder how hard it would be to convert a set to RHD.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I think some Audi rings on the back of that trunk will look perfect
> 
> And that muffler looks so good. Now I can't wait to get mine


Badgeless > badge lol

Only with the euro trunk.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

alright vortex help me out:facepalm:

like 2 days ago my car randomly started making this noise while i was on the highway. i was on the gas and when i let off the gas to coast because my exit was coming up i heard this. when i get on the throttle it goes away. happens while in gear coasting or not in gear while coasting. some people say it might be my center diff bearing but i have no idea. already changed my raxle axle and put my old turn up oem one back in to see if the noise stopped and no luck...still has the same noise.



this video i was going about 15mpg driving down a side road in downtown philly. road had a good amount of dips and things that made me think it was suspension related.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds rough dude... hopefully it's something stupid and cheap. Good luck


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

All good. Cheap adapters are cheap! New adapters fixed it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Vagfair on Sunday? Anyone going?


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I've said it once and I'll sau it again

Man I love this car.

I'm picking up an A4 in the next couple weeks. Hopefully mine will look as good as yours one day.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Turbo3 said:


> I've said it once and I'll sau it again
> 
> Man I love this car.
> 
> I'm picking up an A4 in the next couple weeks. Hopefully mine will look as good as yours one day.


Thanks man I really appreciate it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

H2O B5 meet anyone?
Really excited for H2O this year. My place is down around 7th so I'm a ways from everyone but I'll be cruising around or hanging out wherever. Staying in a house this year with about 8-10 friends. Car will look pretty much identical. Hopefully get it running a little better and also put my raxle back in before i roll down. Heading down on Thursday the 26th and staying until Monday, the 30th. Should be interesting missing thurs-monday classes. New school, more days a week compared to last few years.:thumbdown:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

looks crazy man....im pretty sure ill never get bags but it sure is nice to see what it might look like!! maybe ill finally get around to putting my s4 sides on 

nice wheels :beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm down for a B5 meet. I'm staying on 11th from Monday to Monday. Baby bro will be there too. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm down for a B5 meet as well, I don't remember where I'm staying. I just know it's with Bobby, Alex Krieter and Nick Brown....Sam was supposed to be there but apparently school is more important . So we have our own little B5 gang goin on.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm down for a B5 meet. I'm staying on 11th from Monday to Monday. Baby bro will be there too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Roses?



colinisneat said:


> I'm down for a B5 meet as well, I don't remember where I'm staying. I just know it's with Bobby, Alex Krieter and Nick Brown....Sam was supposed to be there but apparently school is more important . So we have our own little B5 gang goin on.


Yea I'm already kinda iffy about missing school but hopefully my teachers are cool about it if i tell them in advance. I'll be over your house bobby is already teasing me with his jungle juice.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I'm down for a B5 meet as well, I don't remember where I'm staying. I just know it's with Bobby, Alex Krieter and Nick Brown....Sam was supposed to be there but apparently school is more important . So we have our own little B5 gang goin on.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm down too!!.....oh waaaiiiiitttt


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I'm down for a B5 meet as well, I don't remember where I'm staying. I just know it's with Bobby, Alex Krieter and Nick Brown....Sam was supposed to be there but apparently school is more important . So we have our own little B5 gang goin on.


81st bay side. Ballin outta control. Even better than last year.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I'm down too!!.....oh waaaiiiiitttt


Just fly up!! Sowo reunion!!


99.5blacka4 said:


> 81st bay side. Ballin outta control. Even better than last year.


I might have to write this down finally. 7 story pee in a cup challenge!!!!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> H2O B5 meet anyone?
> Really excited for H2O this year. My place is down around 7th so I'm a ways from everyone but I'll be cruising around or hanging out wherever. Staying in a house this year with about 8-10 friends. Car will look pretty much identical. Hopefully get it running a little better and also put my raxle back in before i roll down. Heading down on Thursday the 26th and staying until Monday, the 30th. Should be interesting missing thurs-monday classes. New school, more days a week compared to last few years.:thumbdown:


You know the whole B5 condo is down for meeting any time


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Just fly up!! Sowo reunion!!
> 
> 
> I might have to write this down finally. 7 story pee in a cup challenge!!!!!


Not without me


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Not without me


stop being a jewish **** and come to h2o


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its H2O i'm getting Bobby high as ****.












This is him, piss drunk, kissing his old car lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

lmfao I even remember doing that also. I double checked for the shaved front bumper and knew it was my old one.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Placed 3rd at Waterfest19 today:thumbup:


Great shot :thumbup: and congrats(belatedly):beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> Great shot :thumbup: and congrats(belatedly):beer:


Thank you sir!




Heres another from Saturday at Dubs on the Boards in Wildwood NJ.
















Got 1st but was the only car in my class. Still a good time.

One more


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbup: chrome mirrors


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Where did you find those?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

jmullen324 said:


> Where did you find those?


check ebay, that's where I found mine. chrome mirror cover set for 95-99 B5s.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

jmullen324 said:


> Where did you find those?


Friend of a friend had them.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Getting a fair wee trophy haul going now mate :beer:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Friend of a friend had them.


:wave: I should have bought them and hoarded them like I was going to initially lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> :wave: I should have bought them and hoarded them like I was going to initially lol


Well i appreciate it! Been wanting those just didnt wanna pay that full price for them.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:wave:
also in for b5 gtg!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> :wave:
> also in for b5 gtg!


Sorry B5 owners only 




Jk. Cant wait to see everyone! Idk what a good day is all i remember from last year is that it was at roses.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Been a bit..here is a few pictures. Should have some more in a week or so.
Got some plans for over winter, we'll see what actually goes down though.


























Last one is my favorite:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm loving the pics, those last two are on a cool looking street!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I'm loving the pics, those last two are on a cool looking street!


I know right. Thank you! There should be some more of my car angled and maybe even a few from the back. This crazy old guy was taking all these pictures of the street and kept asking me to leave.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just a few more.



































































..and one of Sean's car because its :thumbup:


----------



## newdie (Dec 30, 2011)

What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

newdie said:


> What camera and lens are you using?


Not sure..i didn't take the pictures. I know the camera is a T2i but not sure about the lens.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The rest of the pictures came out awesome as well!! I really like the look of that street and then the night shots of your car looks cool too. I think you've convinced me to stick with 17s on my next set of wheels. I need to find someone to take shots of my car.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> The rest of the pictures came out awesome as well!! I really like the look of that street and then the night shots of your car looks cool too. I think you've convinced me to stick with 17s on my next set of wheels. I need to find someone to take shots of my car.


Thanks Colin! I love 17s most days. I still wish i could drove my car lower. Might just buy smaller tires for next year, maybe bigger rear lips.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's part of the reason I'm selling my wheels, so I can do a better offset for driving low....annnnnnnd maybe even bigger lips.  I've considered smaller tires as well, I've seen some people pull it off and the tire doesn't seem real tiny or out of place, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> That's part of the reason I'm selling my wheels, so I can do a better offset for driving low....annnnnnnd maybe even bigger lips.  I've considered smaller tires as well, I've seen some people pull it off and the tire doesn't seem real tiny or out of place, but I'm not sure.


Yeah i'm gonna try some different stuff because rolling low is a must. Was thinking 205/45s for the front and keep the 215/45s for my rears and make them 10.5. Might need smaller adapters for the rear. All depends how much money i really wanna spend lol


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

newdie said:


> What camera and lens are you using?


from EXIF daytime shoot:
Canon EOS REBEL T2i
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II


So much dope Marc:thumbup:


----------



## newdie (Dec 30, 2011)

michal_s87 said:


> from EXIF daytime shoot:
> Canon EOS REBEL T2i
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Good shots, nice car btw Marc!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

newdie said:


> Gotcha. Good shots, nice car btw Marc!


thank you:beer:


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i would normally post this on IG but i wanna get this forum active again along with everyone else soo..

I broke my mirror when i swapped my chrome caps on at h2o. Finally moved home and had the time to fix the mirror piece.










Finally in winter mode as well...








Sectioned ECU box from Alex K. Get the front a little lower hopefully.
















Scanned my car recently to find out my car misfires while idling. Not sure why but the front end of my cars been making noise for a while now too..need to get it on a lift.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably plugs or wires. When was the last time you did a tune up?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Probably plugs or wires. When was the last time you did a tune up?


I haven't changed the wires but i did change the plugs like last year. Im planning on doing them both soon.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Never seen someone break the mirror motor like that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Never seen someone break the mirror motor like that.


The glass was stuck to it..when i puled the glass it just snapped.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you pull the mirror off from the bottom or the top? Stubby mirrors have to be pulled from the bottom while facelifts have to pulled from the top. That's how I cracked my glass on my driver side. That sucked lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Did you pull the mirror off from the bottom or the top? Stubby mirrors have to be pulled from the bottom while facelifts have to pulled from the top. That's how I cracked my glass on my driver side. That sucked lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


Im pretty sure i pulled the stubby from the side.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

New vs old 








First time ever having a working code less cluster.
Also had my wires changed finally.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Jealous of your clean cluster. Abs/brake and airbag light have been on since 09. Thought I had the airbag light fixed with resistors, but it came back 3 weeks later.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Jealous of your clean cluster. Abs/brake and airbag light have been on since 09. Thought I had the airbag light fixed with resistors, but it came back 3 weeks later.


Honestly i should have an ABS/Brake light but the previous owner pulled the bulbs in the cluster so i don't have them. When i pull my ebrake up i don't get a light either.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Well thats one way to do it. I may need to do the same, since it will be a while, of if I even bother getting my abs module fixed. At least I know the cel and airbag light is an easy fix, that I can do myself.


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Well thats one way to do it. I may need to do the same, since it will be a while, of if I even bother getting my abs module fixed. At least I know the cel and airbag light is an easy fix, that I can do myself.


You may need the ABS module repaired before you can access the airbag module to clear its codes (my '98.5 required this).


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MetalMan1 said:


> You may need the ABS module repaired before you can access the airbag module to clear its codes (my '98.5 required this).


Dang really? Maybe thats my problem


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Dang really? Maybe thats my problem


Are you unable to connect to the airbag module, and your ABS module is shot? If so, get that ABS module repaired! (a bad ABS module probably will not be accessible in VAG-COM).


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MetalMan1 said:


> Are you unable to connect to the airbag module, and your ABS module is shot? If so, get that ABS module repaired! (a bad ABS module probably will not be accessible in VAG-COM).


I'll have to look into it, thanks!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

theres a guy on here and AZ who can fix ABS modules. I've heard multiple good reviews about him. He does cluster screens too.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> theres a guy on here and AZ who can fix ABS modules. I've heard multiple good reviews about him. He does cluster screens too.


K0mpressed is his forum name for anyone interested. He just did my screen and it came out perfect, I would definitely recommend him.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gonna try this stuff. Heard a lot of good reviews. After i do a cycle of this i'm going to try using some high milage 10w-40 oil. After these two steps I'm hoping it quiets my motor down, if not i'm going to need to get the heads rebuilt. If thats the case i may just buy a new car...well see.


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Is indeed very good stuff. If u follow their full cycle, it will work out very good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So here is my update....

Had my valve covers pulled and my cams were all pitted. cams were hitting the lifters. i didn't pull the covers i took it somewhere because I'm lazy and don't know what id be looking at. I was going to just replace the heads but with my prior plans of getting my clutch & flywheel done it is actually cheaper to just get a new engine. So thats exactly what i'm doing. I purchased a new 30v with 79k miles on it. Also getting the clutch, flywheel,slave and clutch cylinders, tranny mounts all replaced. Also purchased 034 motor mounts after hearing good reviews. I also just purchased a whole new timing belt kit so the new engine is all top notch. 

So I'll be staying in the B5 community for a long time. I'm not looking forward to paying all this money but i am excited to finally have my car running top notch for a while with no issues. I'd rather fix this car up then go buy a new car.

On another note, i should be getting the exterior fixed up a little. Not 100% sure on exactly what i wanna do....although i would like to get the car wrapped before sowo. Gottis just had the tires pulled, should be taking them all apart and getting the faces redone a little better. As well as going with smaller tires like i had the first time the Gottis came out ( no cracks this time around) Smaller tires will help me actually drive around where i want without rubbing the quarters up again or ruining my fenders...again.



CAR WILL BE AT SOWO. I know i make this promise every year around this time but at this point the car will be in great shape. 


Super excited for warmer weather.. expect updates in here in the next few weeks.

Hope you guys are ready for another show season! i know i am.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Wrap :thumbup: What color are you thinking?

Also, having an engine with 79k would be nice….


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't wait till our cars are together finally at SoWo. :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Wrap :thumbup: What color are you thinking?
> 
> Also, having an engine with 79k would be nice….


I haven't full decided but i'm keeping that on the DL. A 30v with 79k is like a brand new motor in my eyes lol



.Drama. said:


> Can't wait till our cars are together finally at SoWo. :wave:


Hell yeah Sam. Gotta get some group pictures of everyones cars together..well everyones B5.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Hell yeah Sam. Gotta get some group pictures of everyones cars together..well everyones B5.


Yea screw the other cars b5s only


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yea screw the other cars b5s only


B5 SOWO pictures.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just throwing a little picture update.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I like where this is going :thumbup:

Good choice on the 034 mounts. Get the snub mount too if you haven't already. It's amazing how much more sturdy and "together" everything feels with stiffer mounts. I loved mine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> I like where this is going :thumbup:
> 
> Good choice on the 034 mounts. Get the snub mount too if you haven't already. It's amazing how much more sturdy and "together" everything feels with stiffer mounts. I loved mine.


I actually replaced my snub mount like a year ago so that guy is still holding up. All the mounts should be replaced...really excited to get my car done.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> I actually replaced my snub mount like a year ago so that guy is still holding up. All the mounts should be replaced...really excited to get my car done.


Oh nice, that's good to hear. Can't wait to see it at Waterfest/H2Oi again assuming you're going to both.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> Oh nice, that's good to hear. Can't wait to see it at Waterfest/H2Oi again assuming you're going to both.


Well i'll be at H20 but havent decided on waterfest yet.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres what my weekend consisted of.
The before picture.
































More cutting coming soon thanks to NeedingAnAudi sectioning this for me.
















































And shes good. Oil cooler gasket is bad so shes leaking a good amount of oil but she runs good. 


Thank God for my buddy Dez for doing majority of this work. It was awesome to help pull it all apart and see how its done.
CEL just came back on but its probably from my exhaust. Flex pipes are shot, gonna need to get my exhaust fixed up. No issues, but my CTS gauge isn't working AGAIN or my oil temp gauge. Stupid stuff i'll have to check out.


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job done!
Followed most of it on instagram and was wondering when you'd put the pics up here :thumbup:

Quite easy cars right when you get the hang of it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

JJ. said:


> Good job done!
> Followed most of it on instagram and was wondering when you'd put the pics up here :thumbup:
> 
> Quite easy cars right when you get the hang of it?


It wasn't that bad at all. I was nervous the whole time because i kept thinking we'd **** something up


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This build is officially over. It was fun and i learned a lot. Won't ever forget this B5 but i have to move on to better things.


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> This build is officially over. It was fun and i learned a lot. Won't ever forget this B5 but i have to move on to better things.


will I ever see you again :wave: tear* bong rip*


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

birth control said:


> will I ever see you again :wave: tear* bong rip*


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not going too far haha


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

No longer 2.8 brothers  but it's pretty awesome that you bought Colin's car. Great pick up :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You better be kind to this one!!! 

Maintenance > scene points 

:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> You better be kind to this one!!!
> 
> Maintenance > scene points
> 
> :laugh:


I always took care of my car! I just have bad luck. Its such a nice car, it really doesn't need anything. Im so excited to get started.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its been a while vortex. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

are you bringing the 30v back to life?


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Back from the dead? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah its getting another transplant except i'm not doing ANY of it. Come to realize i miss how imperfect it was. It'll need a new euro trunk, both front fenders, front bumper repainted. Few other things too. We'll see what else it needs once i can actually start it and drive it...hopefully can keep my a8 rotors.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Soon!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Get her back. Bought come silver mirrors a few months back, still have that stubby. I got a silver euro trunk off a buddy that isn't perfect but its not black anymore. Front bumpers back on too. She runs good. Car has an exhaust leak and a CEL for an intake air temperature. Been driving her almost everyday. Feels so good.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Forums officially dead...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Troof


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

sad days.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

only thing vortex is good for now is the car lounge and that's just for killing time entertainment at work


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Instagram ruined everything. Lets all actually post some **** every once in a while. Maybe i'll start to like my car again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Instagram ruined everything. Lets all actually post some **** every once in a while. Maybe i'll start to like my car again lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a B7 Passat and it has even further ruined time spent on the b5 

Although I put some miles on last weekend and smiled the whole time.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Life has ruined the forums. I need to spend more time actually working on my car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

since this forum is sparking some life:wave:
good to see this forum getting some love again.





Still have this car and shes doing okay. Thought the alternator was going but it was a bad ground so thats good. Still has a pretty good oil leak from the back and front of the engine. Radiator is leaking, looks like i hit some ice or something because its got a little crack.... have a new one sitting in my room anyway.:thumbup:










Silver has all the goodies and has been getting all the love. After having the 1.8T i realized how much more i love driving the 30v. Black A4 is on stock suspension again and is actually for sale. Silver is also on stock suspension. Bags are just sitting in the trunk... They'll probably be for sale as soon as i pull the compressors and tank out.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad to see more people posting on here. So are you keeping the silver and going to coils? or staying stock suspension then?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Glad to see more people posting on here. So are you keeping the silver and going to coils? or staying stock suspension then?


Honestly haven't really decided. Its a good feeling not worrying about roads or anything. Def keeping the silver unless i sell them both and just buy a daily but i doubt i do that. Silver just needs me to dump some money into it. Put about 12k miles on the new engine which is about 11k more than the last lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

sold my air ride.... got a set of vogtland coils im gonna throw on silver:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Send me a set of vogts too


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Send me a set of vogts too


got you fam


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i guess i can start posting in here again since i'll be on coils and less flashy "scene-ish" wheels?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't consider your gotties scene wheels AT ALL. those are way above scene kid level lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> I don't consider your gotties scene wheels AT ALL. those are way above scene kid level lol


Explains why they're just collecting dust


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yep, even my ccws are being used as shelves in my garage lmao


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> yep, even my ccws are being used as shelves in my garage lmao


I'm gonna end up just throwing them back on my car this summer for the hell of it


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

if you have them, use them


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

ill be in the market for new/different wheels this week if my RS sell...

More info on both Gottis and CCWs?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> ill be in the market for new/different wheels this week if my RS sell...
> 
> More info on both Gottis and CCWs?












Price varies depending on what you want as far as tires adapters.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> if you have them, use them


Yeah i def will. Being on coils with them will definitely be interesting.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

I want those gottis so bad. But I most definitely can't afford them haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Currently trying to get $2800. I'd do $2500 without tires or adapters.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone ever run into an issue where your wipers turn on fine, change speed fine, but wont turn off? Mine stay on until i turn my car off. I read it could be a relay or the wiper mechanism itself? Gonna slowly start fixing this car up to put less miles on my A3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would try a relay first. It could possibly be the actual wiper stalk.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Brennan610 said:


> I would try a relay first. It could possibly be the actual wiper stalk.


It randomly started working normal. I was thinking it was the stalk but I’ll wait and see if it acts up again.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This car got some love this past weekend. Driver side front caliper, the old one was seized and basically had me driving with my brakes on. Also has pads and new brake lines put on. I didn’t do it because I’m lazy now but working at an Audi dealership has it perks lol. Its gonna be a process of slowly fixing up everything I want for this car but having 2 cars that you can drive is such a good feeling.


This forum alive at all anymore? Wheres all my old B5 heads from when this place was popular?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Id say itll be nice working with a lift. Im wanting to do a front Brembo setup on my A4 this year, as well as new lines for the rear, front to back, install rest of my ECS steel braided lines and maybe do the abs delete Ive been waiting on doing for a long time.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> This forum alive at all anymore? Wheres all my old B5 heads from when this place was popular?!


Not so much. Every once in a while there are some posts, but its nothing like Audizine. I think people still check these forums, but no one seems to post all that much. I'll definitely be getting back to posting more whenever I'm home from school. I wish everyone would start posting again a bunch on here, but it seems like instagram has taken over a lot of the forum traffic. IMO, the forums are a way better platform for postings builds.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Not so much. Every once in a while there are some posts, but its nothing like Audizine. I think people still check these forums, but no one seems to post all that much. I'll definitely be getting back to posting more whenever I'm home from school. I wish everyone would start posting again a bunch on here, but it seems like instagram has taken over a lot of the forum traffic. IMO, the forums are a way better platform for postings builds.


I agree. Instagram killed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaglove (Oct 31, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> This car got some love this past weekend. Driver side front caliper, the old one was seized and basically had me driving with my brakes on. Also has pads and new brake lines put on. I didn’t do it because I’m lazy now but working at an Audi dealership has it perks lol. Its gonna be a process of slowly fixing up everything I want for this car but having 2 cars that you can drive is such a good feeling.
> 
> 
> This forum alive at all anymore? Wheres all my old B5 heads from when this place was popular?!
> ...


Way newer to the forums but i have been posting my build on my avant and im trying to keep this alive. I like this forum better than audizine and i also wish it was busier than it is now. Kind of stinks but theres still a lot of cool people that just linger on here and will post sometimes so its not too bad, definitely not like it used to be however. Glad to see youre back! Hope your new one goes well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

